# Lets see what this muscle can do..



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, I got up to 230lbs...10lbs shy away from 240.    But I fucked up my back.  Now, I have a buldged disk in L5, buuuuuttttt this pain doesnt really feel like sciatica or the sort like when I fucked it up in the early 2000s.  It actually felt like I pulled a muscle in my lower back.    Either way, I grew some muscle..and some fat, but now that I got the size, lets see what I can manage.

Ill be doing lower body eventually, but not for now.  The mass building may continue on the lower body, but not the top.  I think with calories still swarming in, you can get stronger in one spot and bigger in another.  Well, were gonna see.

Push

Oh!    I wont be doing many verticals during this.  It may change, but I want a strong bench and strong row.  Well see. 

Anyway, Push

Warm ups..
KB stuff

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; last set needed a RP on last 2)

DB Fly
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating DB Curls
20lb DBs for 10 reps
25lb DBs for 10 reps
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Bench felt kinda tough.  Little bit of a struggle and some arching (cheating) towards the end.  Ill go up 5lbs.  Yes AKIRA, grab the 2.5s.

Flat DB Press didnt feel hard at first.  bare in mind, I had to deadlift 210lbs into position 4 times and guess what, no pain.    Ill try this again.  I was going to use the 100s, but they were taken.

Flies were easy, get to 35.  Curls were kinda tough.  I can go up, afterall, these are just supplemental, so rest pauses will be fine here.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2011)

So you just got diagnosed with a protruding disc in L5? What were you doing when that happened?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like a hardcore LHJO session went wrong.  
Anyways, You got bigger balls than me.  I surely wouldn't be pressing all that weight with a bulged disc and please don't call me Shirley.  lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to hear your strategy for getting up to 230 pounds.  You and I were always pretty close size and strength wise, but damn, I've never gotten past about 220 and that was like 6 years ago before the kids came and sucked the living life out of me.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2011)

fufu said:


> So you just got diagnosed with a protruding disc in L5? What were you doing when that happened?



Oh I didnt mean Now is as right now, I used Now as a conversation starter like, "bare in mind" or "incidentally."  Its been years since my my herniation and Ive gotten some good deads since it, but this does and does not feel like a disk realted injury.

I KNOW what sciatica feels like, restoring feeling, and strength in my big toe.    This felt different.  Like...could I had pulled a lower back muscle?

I fatigued it during some deadlift session at 5am in the K.I.S.S. journal.  My lower back felt really sore.  A few days later I did pull and on my 2nd set of T-bars (4 plates + 10lbs), as I set it up, I felt a lot of pain.  Since then, Ive babied it.

Today I did 2 cavemans and some ground based squats (conventional deadlifts) and no pain.  No burning, no tingling, no numbness, NOTHING.

When I first bulged my disk, I did not recover a fraction of this quickness.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I'd like to hear your strategy for getting up to 230 pounds.  You and I were always pretty close size and strength wise, but damn, I've never gotten past about 220 and that was like 6 years ago before the kids came and sucked the living life out of me.



Weight gainers for starters, then I decided to just add an extra scoop of protein in every shake.  I never kept up with it though, but I kept up with eating fatty foods, so I gained a gut.  

As far as workouts went, I did a lot of volume.  First few weeks I only did negatives as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Weight gainers for starters, then I decided to just add an extra scoop of protein in every shake.  I never kept up with it though, but I kept up with eating fatty foods, so I gained a gut.
> 
> As far as workouts went, I did a lot of volume.  First few weeks I only did negatives as well.



That's a good idea to add that extra scoop of protein to everything, I'm sure that will help things add up in a hurry.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I'd like to hear your strategy for getting up to 230 pounds.



Open mouth.  
Insert food.  
Chew and swallow.  
Repeat.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Open mouth.
> Insert food.
> Chew and swallow.
> Repeat.



ok smartass let me clarify....strategy for getting up to 230 without becoming a fatass.

better?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2011)

Pull?

No warm ups but the T-bars

(These T bars are the ol' barbell in the corner trick, hoisted with a dual pulldown attachment.)

T-bars
1 plate for 10 reps (no pain)
2 plates for 10 reps (no pain)
3 plates for 10 reps (no pain)
4 plates for 5 reps (no pain)
5 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (  90 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60+ sec RI)

DB Row
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
90lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
110lbs + bar for 4 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Sooooo, I always thought the setup of the T-bars, meaning the stock machines was a bit off.  Id prefer a Spider Row, but what can ya do.    Anyway, these seemed easy.  I can go up but I was being careful.   It seems these are majorly easy, so when you see some asshole doing these with a lot of plates, its not as heavy as you think.

Yates did become a problem.  No pain, just started to lose form.  Keep this weight.

DB Rows too.

Skullcrushers was kinda cool.  I never felt failure, but it was not light.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Good lookin work out man. Glad your injury wasn't bothering you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm curious as to why you aren't doing much, if any, vertical stuff...I'm always looking for a reason to ditch the overhead press, especially since it's hard for me to do at home, I always wind up lugging a barbell and plates into my living room FFS, it isn't pretty.  chin ups I dont mind, of course my wife doesnt exactly like the fact that my chin up bar is in my children's playroom, but what can you do? lol


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2011)

I have A/C sprain.    I thought I had impingement, but after seeing this and getting looked at from a PT student, it was pretty much concerned.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2011)

Ill add it back in when I cut.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2011)

Warm ups..

A shitload of bench presses

Bench Press
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
270lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Flies
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; RPed on 8th rep)

Alternating DB Curls
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps(45 sec RI; RP on the last one somewhere)

Heavy KB Clean n Press and Snatch

Self Myofacial Release
Static Stretched


I came in kind of tired today and yet everything was fine.  I didnt fail in the heavies nor did I feel like I would.  275lbs and 110lb DBs here I come.

I should note that I did feel some pain in the back setting up the DBs 2x.  

Flies shoulda been 35s but every single pair was taken up!  

Everything else was peachy.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2011)

Pull?

No warm ups but the T-bars

(These T bars are the ol' barbell in the corner trick, hoisted with a dual pulldown attachment.)

T-bars
1 plate for 10 reps (no pain)
2 plates for 10 reps (no pain)
3 plates for 10 reps (no pain)
4 plates for 5 reps (no pain)
5 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
90lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
120lbs + bar for 3 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; failed; last set had 3 reps)

Turkish Getups
Ground Based Squat ~ss~ Romanian Deads x 2
Same thing but added Single Legged RDLs

Static Stretched


Ok, T-bars were hard, buuuut I was nervous setting them up.  Ill go up again.

Yates on the other hand I suppose went down.  I had more RI and Ill bet the fatigue was the same.  

DB Row can go up.  Skullcrushers..   not sure why this was so hard.

I did some getups, then I did some ground based squats (conventional deads), then did romanian with the same weight (18kg then 24kg) for 5 reps each.  Just teetering on being able to move freely.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2011)

First try at Lower

Warm ups...none.  Id like to do warm ups, but with these hours, its very difficult.

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 10 steps
40lb DBs for 10 steps
50lb DBs for 10 steps
65lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (90 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs ~ss~
8kg in each hand for 5 reps
Ground Based Squat ~ss~
20kg for 10 reps
Romanian Deads ~ss~
20kg for 10 reps
Ground Based Squat ~ss~
20kg for 10 reps

Times 2 BiTCH!

Caveman

Static Stretched


Lunges were hard.  Not real hard, but hard as in unfamiliar.  Almost ate shit on the 4th set.  I _could _go up.

The rest was just show free movement.  I dont know what is wrong with me, so I cant take any chances.  I want to be able to move pain free and today had zero pain.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

^ Zero pain! 

Great journal, AKIRA.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 25, 2011)

For someone with a supposed bum back, you move some weight man.  I am fighting my lower back now... fucking pain in the ass let me tell you.  I have an inversion table though so it gives traction and pretty much nukes any pain and tightness after a workout and is helping the healing each week.  Just some food for thought.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I know those tables.  Pretty penny?

Anyway, yeah, no pain, but I came this weekend and my mom asked me to move this heavy statue.  It was a thin asian statue making it odd to pick up.  It was like picking up a heavy barbell on its side.  Anyway, I felt something pop.  But...I have been feeling this pop every so often.  Its no L5 similarity, but what the fuck for real then...


----------



## buff1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Open mouth.
> Insert food.
> Chew and swallow.
> Repeat.



works too well for me!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2011)

Push

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps 
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; failed at the 6th rep)

DB Fly
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing EZ Curl Bar..Curl
20lbs + bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
70lbs + bar for 4 sets, 5 rep (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Time to switch to a 6x3 rep scheme and go to mmmm 295?

110lb DBs can stay, 35lb DBs can stay, curls are just for the girls.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2011)

Warm ups..
Dynamic leg swings?  Forgot what these are called.

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 10 steps
40lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (90 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs ~ss~
8kg in each hand for 5 reps
Ground Based Squat ~ss~
24kg for 5 reps
Romanian Deads ~ss~
24kg for 5 reps
Ground Based Squat ~ss~
24kg for 5 reps

Caveman

Clean n Press

Core shit

Static Stretched


Lunges were better!  Yay!

My free movement based workout was good.  Missing other compounds.  Miss, as in I miss you.  

No pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2011)

Pull?

No warm ups but the T-bars

(These T bars are the ol' barbell in the corner trick, hoisted with a dual pulldown attachment.)

T-bars
1 plate for 10 reps 
2 plates for 10 reps 
3 plates for 10 reps 
4 plates for 5 reps 
5 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 20lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60-75 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
90lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
120lbs + bar for 3 sets, 5 reps (~45 sec RI)

A pathetic Tabata session

Static Stretched


Got into the groove of the t-bars and it ended up feeling lighter later on.   I even held the very last rep for a second.  

Yates is still tough.

DB Rows was the hardest of the workout today.

Skullcrushers went up.  And Tabata was a fucking embarrassment.  I almost puked!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2011)

I am thinking of either doing a 6x3 for pull on either the yates or the tbars.  With my back, I wonder if yates would be easier cuz there is no setup from the ground...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
225lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Fly
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing EZ Curl Bar..Curl
50lbs + bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
80lbs + bar for 4 sets, 5 rep (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Good day.  Deciding if I should do 7x3 or just go up.

Flat DBs was a bitch and comparing to last week's, I can see why.  I rested LESS and I didnt fail!    I, am fucking awesome.

Flies were hard, curls were hard too.

I did some abs after the caveman but who cares.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2011)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 steps
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (90 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)
2 plates on each side for 6 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Ground Based Squat (Conventional Deadlifts)
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Lunges were very hard to maintain.  Not sure if it was lack of sleep, but this must remain. 

I did the Jammer for a switch up.  I really love this fucker.  I decided to rest more as I did them and it felt much better.

I threw in some would-be deadlifts with some lighter weight.  I miss it so much and I want to make sure I am not sincerely lacking in this department, but no pain so far.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2011)

(These T bars are the ol' barbell in the corner trick, hoisted with a dual pulldown attachment.)

T-bars
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps 
2 plates for 8 reps 
3 plates for 8 reps 
4 plates for 5 reps 
5 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 35lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60-75 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
70lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
125lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5, 3 reps (too heavy)
115lbs + bar for 2 sets, 5, 3 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Caveman

Static Stretched

Washed n Waxed my car


I go pretty slow with the T-bars just cuz of fear of my back, but I can still go up.  I like the new rep scheme, but the RIs are long.  I did 90 sec maybe twice.  Maybe.

Yates feel much better with 4x6.  I kept it at 60 sec but it went over a few.

DB Rows is still a good topper.  Skulls were fucking hard.  I kind of want to bring the isolations of the movement I am doing back to their proper days.  Having just my triceps sore while doing cavemans while I expect my biceps to be sore keeps fucking with me.  Eventually, Ill phase both of them out and replace them with dips and chin ups.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps 
305lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; failed at the very rep)

DB Fly
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Tabata
Caveman

Static Stretched


Bench was awesome.  I did start to arch my back on the last 2 sets though.  Hmmmmmmmmm...

Flat DB Press was a nice step up, but ill have to do this again cuz of the failure.  

Flies were still hard!  Dips are now a shift in another direction that I am heading.

I did tabata again in a means to improve it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2011)

Marching DB Lunges
25lb DBs for 10 steps
35lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (<90 sec RI)

DB Ground Based Squat (Conventional Deadlifts)
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Turkish Getup Caveman

Static Stretched


80lb DBs may be the future for me.  Twas wobbly on the first 2 sets, but I think Ill have to do a practice set of 6 steps cuz its just a matter of getting used to it.

I wanted to start deadlifting something, but these were pretty tiresome.

The turkish caveman I do is the hardest one yet.  Ive done since day 1, but today wasnt as hard as usual cuz of the previous workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2011)

Warm ups..
Inverted Rows

T-bar in a corner Row 
1 plate for 5 reps
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 3 reps
6 plates for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 4 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 5 reps
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 5 reps
2 plates on each side for 5 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Worked out before work.

Rows have a smaller range of motion and really, that shouldnt be like that.  Ill try this again.  60 sec is too short for 6 plates.

Yeats can go up.  DB Rows should stay.  Chins will stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2011)

Jammer Station x 2

Caveman x 3

Static Stretched


God damn, these days are truly great.  Nothing to report though, its just a matter of getting through it.  Stole some more Kettlebell workouts from this video in order to do some better cavemen.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps 
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; 6,6,6,5,3.5 reps)

DB Fly
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 3

Static Stretched


Bench had a lot of arching going on.    But I still did it!

Flat dbs had failures, but my stupid ass did 60 sec RI!

Flies and dips were ok.  The cavemen were where its at!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2011)

Deadlift Day  

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; no pain) 

Split Squat
95lbs for 3 reps
135lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate on each side for 5 reps
1 plate +25lbs on each side for 5 reps
2 plates for 3 reps
2 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Didnt really feel like working out, so I decided to take a chance.  No pain.  Pretty amazing stuff.  275lbs was fucking light.  DOH grip too.

Split squat is fun.  Last set had 5 reps for each leg.  Though its a nice switch up, I am afraid that when I reset to do the other side, the plate is gonna hit a pillar of the cage.  Sadly, there is not one squat rack at the UF gym.  All Cages.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm  

Kettlebell Day

Clean & Press w/24kg KBs...

Caveman
Tabata

Static Stretched


Got a headache today.  Still have it, god dammit.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2011)

Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
60lb DBs for 6 steps
80lb DBs for 6 steps
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 steps (<90 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Ill do the 80lb DBs again.  Wasnt bad, just want to focus on form.

GMs were just for fun, I guess.  Caveman was a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2011)

Pull

T-bar in corner
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 10 reps
4 plates for 8 reps
5 plates for 3 reps
6 plates for 3 reps
6 plates + 10lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; some RPs)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Chins Ups
BW for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; 1 RP, 1 negative)

Static Stretched


Finally, a T-bar row that causes a sweat, needs the 60sec RI, and makes me look good.  

The Yates shoulda been 235lbs!    Fucking pride.

DB Rows and chins were fucked from the yates, Ill bet.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps 
315lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed after the 4th rep)

DB Fly
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Still some arching going on with bench.   Hmm.  Is this a failure?  I mean, I arched early, as in, the 1st set, but I never lost steam til the 4th or the 5th set.  Meaning, doubtful Id finish the regime, but I did, so do I go up?  I finished it without anyone help.  SOMEONE CHIME IN.

Now that I rested longer, I didnt fail as badly on the DB presses.

Everything else was the same.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI) 

Split Squat
95lbs for 3 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Low on time today.  I dont know if I had pain or not.  My back does feel tender and this workout was 11hrs ago.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2011)

Gym reopened...

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Lunges
95lbs for 5 steps
145lbs for 4 sets, 5 steps (45 sec RI)

Caveman


I had a work week last week while the gym was closed so I am easing back into this deadlift day.  More to come to fruition tomorrow.  Gonna lose my gut soon since Thor came out.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2011)

Hmm, not so off here..

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 immediate sets, 5 reps
185lbs for the same shit
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DB sofr 4 sets, 6, 6, 5, 4 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (< 60 sec RI)

Caveman 

Static Stretched


Today I just had a long time of sweating from the FL heat before I could hit the gym.  Numbers did suffer from it, but not so much.

Besides the obvious, I ditched the flies in favor of more intensity with the dips.  Now, I am not sure if I am going to keep this as a staple cuz today was flawed due to heat, dehydration, calories, who knows, but I may keep it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2011)

Warm ups..

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
60lb DBs for 10 steps
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; RP)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I kinda bitched out on the last couple of reps.  Didnt need the Rest Pause.

Do I have a hernia?  OH SHIT.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2011)

Giving Gainesville health and Fitness the ol' Notre Dame Try..

Spider Rows (miss this bitch)
1 plate for 10 reps
1 plate + 10lbs for 10 reps
1 plate + 20lbs for 10 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 then 45 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Hammer DB Curls
35lb DBs for 5 sets, 6, 6, 6, 5, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

No place to stretch?!


Kind of dragged my ass here after the news I got today.  I figured, fuck it, if I am going to have surgery no matter what, I am gonna work out anyway.

Considering this is a week trial I "won," I wont bother commenting on the workout itself as I think it will differ eventually.

This gym is $52/a month + $29 registration fee.  If you sign a 2 year deal, the price drops down to $35 on the 2nd year.  However, if you cancel your membership within the year, you get raped with a $120 fee!  As far as pros vs cons go, this is a major CON.

Pros
-Pussy
-24 hours
-shit load of cardio equipment
-clean
-spider row!
-"in thing" here in gainesville
-multiple locations
-classes galore
-one squat rack
-pool

Cons
-too many idiots
-no deadlifts except on platform?  so just romanian are allowed?
-no military press allowed
-no cages
-one squat rack
-no round 45lb plates
-crowded
-no use for classes
-other locations are too far
-not enough space to safely stretch
-kettlebells only for use by trainers
-hot
-PRICE

There is another gym down the road that has almsot all that I mentioned but is cheaper, however, there is some sort of depressing aura that comes with it.  I think its cuz its not the hipp place to be.  Dont know, but I cant justify paying this much a month.

The school has so much more.  It has its cons though...

UF Pros
-KETTLEBELLS!
-pussy
-big
-decent hours
-deadlifts, military presses, all allowed
-price and its a one lump sum.  no monthly fees

Cons
-no parking until after 4pm on weekdays (there are ways around this)
-crowded
-when school closes, this closes (xmas, spring breaks etc)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2011)

The gym cons far outweigh the pros.  It's not even close.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> The gym cons far outweigh the pros.  It's not even close.



Oh its got 2 Squat Racks...  oops.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Thrusts
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deadlifts with octangular plates
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Barbell Lunges
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (<60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

HIIT, Eliptical

Static Stretched


So, I have a hernia.  Buuuut I can do conventional deads with no problem, pain free.    Perhaps I just dont know the basis of a hernia..oh, without a bulge.  Anyway, the gym I was at says "no deadlifts except on platform," but I did it anyway.  However, doing these withOUT round plates is such a bitch.  Shins are alllll fucked up.

Static Lunges are up and the seated calf was done cuz this expensive gym also doesnt have a standing calf raise.  They _may _downstairs, but it might as well be in another building.  

While doing a funny HIIT on the eliptical, I was watching a basketball court filled with mostly older women doing some zumba.  It was packed.  These people are the ones holding this gym together, but frankly, its just not for me.  The gym is for the trendy, the uninformed, the misinformed, the old, the general public that doesnt like gyms and who doesnt mind spending money.  I still have some days left and am not done with giving it a _try_, but its not going to change my mind.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I benched at the gym I described earlier and these benches are fucking hazards.  Their self-spotting racking are too close together.  If you put the barbell on the highest rack, its too high, so you naturally put it on the next one.  Its the perfect height, but when you lift the barbell off that level, it HITS the one above it.  It truly messes up your focus.

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 5 sets, 3, 2, 2, 3, 2 reps (60-90 sec RI; majorly failed)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 4, 3 reps (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

French Press
70lbs + bar for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I am still mystified.  325lbs couldve been done with some cheating, but that bench made me nervous so I went down.  However, I could hardly lift shit.  I do believe working out in a new place has its psychological flaws, so Ill chalk it up to that.  What really kills me is..  on one of the sets, I failed at 2, RPed and tried again, but the fucking weight came back down on me!  The bottom spotting racking saved me.    This sucked.  I havent had a weight fall on me in years.  I just felt out of it and it seemed like my CNS said "FUCK THIS" and gave up.

The rest was kind of basic.  The french press was done with an EZ curl bar that had the hardest, sharpest brailed surface I ever worked out with in a gym.  My hands are still burning from it.  Is it really necessary?


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2011)

Spider Rows (miss this bitch)
1 plate for 10 reps
1 plate + 10lbs for 10 reps
1 plate + 20lbs for 10 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 5 reps
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Hammer DB Curls
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)


Kind of stretched


Well thats it.  Last workout before surgery.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Hench (May 20, 2011)

Looking good Akira, are you currently natty/on cycle/about to be on cycle?


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2011)

Natural.  I have anxiety disorder and a natural jaw growth problem.  Both issues prevent me from doing any type of cycles.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2011)

8 days since my surgery and today I went to the gym.

All I did was arms and eliptical.  Wasnt cleared by the doctor, but fuck it, I was walking on eggshells in there and I never did anything heavy.  No pain, no pop, no injury, twas a success.

But I cant do that everyday.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2011)

Im bbbbbbaaaaaaaaack

SQUATS
The bar for 2 sets, 10 reps
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching Lunges
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 steps (45 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
160lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 25 min

Static Stretched


Squats were a lil tough, but the lunges were what burned.  But right now I am still treading lightly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2011)

T-bar Rows
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 8, 8, 6, 6, 6 reps (30 sec RI; RPed on 6th rep)

Unilateral, Supinated Grip HS Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
180lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Pulldowns
150lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Cable Curl
50lbs? for 2 sets, 15 reps (30 sec RI)

KB Clean N Press for 5 sets, 5 reps (20 sec RI)

Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


Still farting around but I am pain free.  Not much to say really.

Kettlebells were basically a trial.  Got winded.  Hah.  Hah.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility
Single Legged RDLs

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


Did pretty well for post surgery.  Didnt fatigue really, but I couldnt push it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
115lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilaterla OH Machine Press
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
Whole rack for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I wanted to do 295lbs, but this felt very good.  Cant get all my strength back immediately it seems.  

Flat was, I think 30 sec.  I dont know.

OHs can both go up.

Triceps were the whole rack, sure, but it was a Bodymasters cable machine.  130lbs isnt really 130 on it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2011)

Warm ups..
Inverted Rows

T-bar Rows
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 8 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 3 reps
5 plates + 10lbs for 3 reps
5 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

HS Row (unliateral)
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 8 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
190lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps (30 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Ok, ok!  I know I am supposed to be taking it easy, but shit, this was a snap.  The setup for the t bars is the only hard part.  I was holding that weight while at full flexion.

I tried doing the HS rows with both arms, but couldnt.  Proof that youre stronger when dealing with one side at a time.

Chins were too easy, but last time I did these it hurt.

Lats reminded me why I dont like them.  Its just difficult to maintain full form.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Still going strong on these journals?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 17, 2011)

Just read your Journal  interstng! 

keep up the good work  you in Jville FL?  If so you are way up North  LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2011)

Warm ups..
Inverted Rows

T-bar Rows
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 3 reps 
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Reverse EZ Bar Curl
50lbs + bar for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


OOOoooo the gym is all shiny now!  New floors, new water fountains, new walls, NO FUCKING ROUND PLATES.  God dammit, seriously, what the FUCK is the fantasy with plates that have edges?!  You cant do conventional deads with these fucking things.  God dammit.



Soooo, T bars were too easy.  HS Rows were not bad, Pullups are finally returning to form, and curls were a toss up.

Caveman was a bit easier than I thought...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


I dont know if I am going to be able to do more than singles for deads cuz of the idiotic plates.

GMs were a little tough.  No sense going up.

Seated Calves were too easy.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2011)

What's your diet looking like these days? 227 lbs? Holy shit!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh its back down.  Those statuses are too much to update.  I weigh 216lbs since the hernia.  Its summer so I am trying to lose weight.  Cant workout until tomorrow cuz I guess I am nursing the sniffles.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Oh its back down.  Those statuses are too much to update.  I weigh 216lbs since the hernia.  Its summer so I am trying to lose weight.  Cant workout until tomorrow cuz I guess I am nursing the sniffles.




Oh, nice. I've decided to get back in the gym after a few year hiatus, so I've been lurking for the past few days. You're looking strong post-hernia. Good work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit, seriously, what the FUCK is the fantasy with plates that have edges?!  You cant do conventional deads with these fucking things.  God dammit.



I've had the "pleasure" of using these types of plates for DLs too, and I agree completely with you.  Set the bar down and it starts to roll away, or worse, into your shins.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2011)

Warm ups..
Cable Crunch

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 4, 4, 4, 4, 2, 2, 1, 1 (45 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 5, 4, 3 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Cable Pushdown
130lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

KB Clean & Press
20kg for 3 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Nursing a cold or whatever the fuck.  I got over it quick (3 days) but the remnants of the snot was stuck in my respiratory pathways.  On set 5 on the bench, a snot bubble came into my mouth and exploded all over my tongue.   I went to the bathroom twice to blow my nose, but nothing.

DB Press just felt harder than usual.  We got new DBs too and yes, these felt much heavier than they should.  Here, I was snorting and swallowing snot left and right.  Couldnt spit it up, but my ears got so fucking clogged. 

Shoulders were a misfire.  Shouldve done 50s.  Triceps actually felt great.  About fucking time.

I wanted to do a caveman but dammit all, I just couldn't breath well enough.  Now I feel fine and thus, wasted a cardio session.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I've had the "pleasure" of using these types of plates for DLs too, and I agree completely with you.  Set the bar down and it starts to roll away, or worse, into your shins.



Whats wrong with getting new shiny round plates?  The ones we had before the renovation had handles too.  Why the change?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Oh, nice. I've decided to get back in the gym after a few year hiatus, so I've been lurking for the past few days. You're looking strong post-hernia. Good work.



Thanks.  Theres really nothing to it.  It seems those that dont work out and get a hernia may work out afterwards cuz the surgeon says so and thats where horror stories come from.  I think I healed fast because I work out in general too.

Where are you lifting?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
160?lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20 sec RI)

Caveman x 1.5-2
Eliptical 25 min

Static Stretched


Squats were a bit easy.  Lunges were juuust right.  Which sucks cuz I used to rock these fucks.

Calves were just thrown in and I am not positive on where the rack was.

Caveman wasnt completly 2 rounds because I went down in weight and volume during the Getups.

I also did eliptical and ya wanna know why?  When I was a young boy, I did what many young boys did in between crying after jerk off sessions and thats doing so much volume at the gym until I couldnt move any joints.  Without going to that extreme, I thought, golly, an hour or so after I work out, I feel like I didnt work out at all.  So why not throw some more activity in when I have the time?  Thats why.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks.  Theres really nothing to it.  It seems those that dont work out and get a hernia may work out afterwards cuz the surgeon says so and thats where horror stories come from.  I think I healed fast because I work out in general too.
> 
> Where are you lifting?



Planet Gayness. Can't beat the $10 a month and I'm probably weaker right now than I have been in my entire adult life so I fit right in. Once I get rolling again I'll probably go over to LA Fitness. Everyone and their sister lifts there now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2011)

Well as long as its temporary, I can forgive.  

Unilateral HS Row
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)
4 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T- bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)
4 plates + 25lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 6 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curl
40lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Stadium!

Static...aw fuck.


Large workout day.  

Unilaterals came first because of the volume.  The T-bars did feel better with the small reps, but I didnt like doing 8 deadlifts of it.  Buuuut it wasnt bad.  

Chins were so much better than they had been!  The curls too...!  I think..  

Everything can go up!

I threw in a caveman which tethered on the MHR, but the stadium is where I shined.  Ok, no I didnt, I did maybe 15 min of HIIT, but fuck it, thats tough after all that, in 90 degree weather.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Well as long as its temporary, I can forgive.



Very.. You can't even fucking deadlift there. Good thing I'm so weak, I improvised with some dumbbells.. 


What's with the tiny RI's? I'm too lazy to read back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
230lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched

I really, really like doing singles!  But it took me so long to get into the groove cuz of the fucking edged plates!  This weight did feel a bit, weird.  But I only felt off when I did focus on form.  I also didnt use straps so that was a tiny distraction too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Very.. You can't even fucking deadlift there. Good thing I'm so weak, I improvised with some dumbbells..
> 
> 
> *What's with the tiny RI's?* I'm too lazy to read back.



Cutting.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Cable Crunch
> 
> Bench Press
> ...


*Im quoting this cuz I did NOT do 4 reps of the bench last time.*

Warm ups..
Cable Crunch

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2, 2, 2 (45-60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 4, 3, 3 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; 1 RP)

Cable Pushdown
140lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; RPs)

Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


Shitty day.  But 2 things were hindering me.

One, last night after my workout, I ended up getting a near migraine after I ate dinner.   Ive never had this happen.  A headache, really?  I had only Excedrin which has caffeine in it, so I took Nyquil and 2 melatonins and hit the sack.  When I woke up, I felt groggy.  As I lifted, my energy was down the tubes, so this had to have had an effect.  

Two, My entire sinus area is still clogged from the would-be cold I had last week.  Seriously, I can get over shit quick, but my snot stays around for a long time.  10-14 days usually.  I actually cleared my throat around the 4-5th set of bench and a shot FLEW out of my mouth, onto the new floor.   This, couple with the downers I took last night, mustve fucked me.

I cant really add to anything I did today because of my status.  Shit, I felt a headache whenever I started pushing the WARM UP benches up.  I mustve got a lot of snot up in around my eyes thats messing with me. That being said, I looked like this around the DBs:    



I took some ephedra, aspirin, and some expectorant a little while ago and plan on being in a steamy shower.  Thats all I got.


----------



## niki (Jul 7, 2011)

Ever tried a neti pot?  Might help clear up all that snot so's you can work out more effectively.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2011)

neti pot?


----------



## niki (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah - works wonders for congestion.  Sell 'em at the local Walgreen's and such.  Irrigates the sinuses - gets rid of all the snot.  I haven't had allergies problems or sinus infections since I discovered it about five years ago.......


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I just watched some videos on this pot and the like.  Hilarious.  I can see it working but what about the DEEP nasal passages?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 9, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Cutting.



Really? I always figured while in a caloric deficit and with that level of intensity you'd want to lengthen your RI's. Especially since you're doing post-workout cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
200lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (20 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical 20 min

Static Stretched


Squats are still kinda easy.  Lunges, jesus, were kinda hard.

Killed some calories today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Really? I always figured while in a caloric deficit and with that level of intensity you'd want to lengthen your RI's. Especially since you're doing post-workout cardio.



Its not the highest intensity possible.  I mean, I am not going for breaking records, so its lower than maximum.

The cardio is just to burn more calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2011)

Unilateral HS Row
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates + 20lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T- bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)
4 plates + 30lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Preacher DB Hammer Curl
40lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; some RPs mostly on left arm)

Caveman x 2

Static


Ok, well yesterday was a goose egg thanks to a hang over.  I had blueberries and pizza, oh yeah, a home made stir fry, but really I was way low on calories.  But today wasnt that hard.  

Rows can go to 25lbs, T bars were kinda jussst right, so I dont know.  Chins were kinda hard!

Caveman was the star again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2011)

Quick Night!

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
375lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

GMs
165lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing Calf Raise
200lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (20 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Couldnt get good for with this weight.  Easy though and it might had been cuz it was late at night...  Shit, what to do, what to do..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Week off?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2011)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
245lbs for 2 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 2 reps (60 sec RI)
295lbs for 4 sets 1 rep (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
140lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (20 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Thought for sure there was another bench day that I didnt log.  After all, this was done 2 days ago.

Bench was no excuse besides just a mental block.  I worked all day, took my ECA earlier in the day so my sleep wouldnt be so fucked, I had little interest in working out.  Buuuut I dont know, I felt a sense of explosiveness within me, but somewhere in the workout I lost it.

DBs were at 110lbs but I know I did these before and failed.  115lbs were done right after the gym was re done.  Anyway, this was up and so were the OHs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Barbell Lunges
135lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Jammer
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 5 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)
2 plates +10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2


Static Stretched


Squats still feel easy.  With the reps eventually going to go down and the rest coming up a tad, I wonder if I am doing better with all other lifts except bench because bench has the least danger.

I pussed out on the lunges.  Gym was packed with deucebags.  Last thing I needed was to get run over.  If I do this again, I gotta go up a lil.

I didnt plan on doing the caveman, so I threw in the jammer.  Ive gone up to 2 plates + 25lbs before and it felt shitty.  This did too, but I can realistically improve this.  I still had some jam in me, so I did some cavemen anyway.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2011)

#'s are looking good though. How many cals are you taking in daily? 

Oh, and I already left Planet Gayness. Worked out with Ryan today at LA and signed up on the spot. There is so much pussy in there I'm gonna have to tape my dick down next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2011)

MMMmm, I havent been counting cuz Ive been eating shit I cant quantify.  Like 2 breasts with bone and wing.  Cant do it by weight cuz obviously, I chuck the bone and some of the fat.  Then I also dont eat every single piece of protein on the tit, so I only get a rough guesstimate. 

Ive ditched beef for the most part.  A lot of sat fat from it and it racks up total sat fats I get from other sources like eggs.

I also ditched most carbs in the morning if I am not working out then.  No more sweets other than peanut butter at night (to curb the craves) or Chobani greek yogurt.  

Protein is usually 4 scoops a day.  Booze is down to one day if at all.  With all these hang overs lately, I am wondering if I am truly getting too old for this shit.  I mean, without drinking at least 3x a week, my tolerance never stays high and my body treats it like poison.  I also drag major ass if I have any fast food or even pancakes/waffles.

EDIT:  Yes, if I lived back there, LA Fitness would be the best choice of the city.  I was totally convinced when I went with Ryan.  Is Ryan still devoted to machines?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> MMMmm, I havent been counting cuz Ive been eating shit I cant quantify.  Like 2 breasts with bone and wing.  Cant do it by weight cuz obviously, I chuck the bone and some of the fat.  Then I also dont eat every single piece of protein on the tit, so I only get a rough guesstimate.
> 
> Ive ditched beef for the most part.  A lot of sat fat from it and it racks up total sat fats I get from other sources like eggs.
> 
> ...



The hangovers are probably due to the fact that you are restricting carbs. The less you eat, the more water you need to drink to hydrate yourself. When I'm restricting carbs I have a hell of a time staying hydrated and getting enough calories. Definitely can't take creatine, I'd need over 2 gallons just to avoid getting chapped lips. I usually do 2-4 scoops of protein a day too(4 if I'm being lazy and don't cook breakfast). 

And yeah, I spent most of my time in the power cage while Ryan was over in the "ladies section". He'd come over periodically to tell me a story or something and was kinda fucking up my RI's. The one thing I didn't like about that place though is that the pins don't go low enough in the cage to do below knee rack pulls. But, we were there in primetime and I didn't have to wait for or ask to work in with anyone which is why I signed up immediately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> The one thing I didn't like about that place though is that the pins don't go low enough in the cage to do below knee rack pulls.



Do they have any kind of a platform or box to stand on?  What about a couple of 45 lb plates?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Do they have any kind of a platform or box to stand on?  What about a couple of 45 lb plates?



Duh! Haha, I didn't even think about that. Of course they do. Thanks!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2011)

I was telling adam that 2 Saturdays ago when I had my other shitty hangover.  I was low on calories and wasnt drinking water.  Plus, since the drinking day is my cheat day, I had some sodium enriched foods too to boot.  Now this last Sat., I did supplement water in between drinks.  The only way to know is to drink with someone as lean as me.  I have never, ever done that and that would be a closer comparison to see if I personally cant take it anymore.  To find someone lean is one thing, they gotta be around the same age, drink what I drink, etc to get a close comparison.

About LA Fitness, I think we went at prime time too.  No crowds really and no waits.  Spencer came there in his tight Under Armour shirt.  I guess I cant make fun because when I noticed I started having muscle added to my dinky frame (about 180lbs) I wore tight shirts.  I think it was 'in' at the time so I did get a lot of pussy.  I have some Dri Fit shirts that I wear a lot to the gym, but I feel weird when I wear the tighter ones.  Once you start sweating, they do feel cool as fuck.  However, Spencer looked like he didnt get his size (the tight ones I have are larges) and he had a gut sticking through.  I think were gonna here some serious news about him soon if he keeps up the juice.

Ryan, ahhh, well its good that he shows up to the gym, but hes never made a goal on his own.  I think he goes just to say he went.  When he achieves DOMS, hell feel reassured that he did well that day, which he may have, but hell still just do what he does.  I admire those that go to a gym, but if youre not doing anything really, then at the least, make a maintenance program.

Triple, yea, I remember having to stand on plates to do rack pulls at UF.  Worked fine and I only needed 2 plates.

Warm ups..
Cable crunch

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 6 reps
3 plates for 2 sets. 5 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T- bar Row
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates + 25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Preacher DB Hammer Curl
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; 1 RP on left)

Seated Alternating Hammer DB Curl
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static


Son of a bitch!   Why the fuck didnt I look closer at last week's last night.  Jesus christ, I left the gym thinking I did a lot better than last week.  NOPE.

Well, Unilaterals did go up and it felt a lil tough.  Could go up an additional 5lbs, but now, with these new fucking plates, I am running out of room!  Actually, I dont know if I can put on an extra 5 pounds.  I may have to go up to 35s and thats it.  I can put a 5th plate on there, but once that happens, I am tapped out. 

T-bars got me tired at first, but I think it was just because of the change of exercises.  I didnt know what to put on, so I am alright with putting a lil less weight on, but the RIs are what are annoying.  Now,  I dont know if I am remembering correctly..

Chins were down in volume cuz I was going to do an extra curl, which I did.  I am saving more calories for the stadium in 2 hours.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Spencer's days are numbered anyway, and he doesn't seem to give a shit. He was/is doing roxy's, drinking a shitload, doing waaaay too much gear, had no clue what PCT was when I asked him what he had planned. His doctor even asked him what the fuck he was doing to his liver. Me and Ryan were actually talking about that yesterday. He's not sunburned in all of his pictures on Facebook, it's his blood pressure going through the roof. I even commented on one of his Facebook pictures "Spencer's head exploded shortly after." Ryan was laughing his ass off about that yesterday. It's sad really.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
385lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (60 sec RI)


Caveman x 2.5
Eliptical for 13 min

Static Stretched


Get a load of this shit..

I walk in feeling positive as all hell.  Got a good feeling about me and I slowly turn up the notch with deadlifts.  I get em, all of them.  Then I go to deadlift walk my bar onto the racks to prepare the bar for Good Mornings, but on the first step, my back is not happy.  I could not do GMs.  I could so caveman though...with pain.

When I got to eliptical, I couldnt finish my 15min goal.  I stretched, felt better, I walked to my car, felt worse, sat down, oddly-felt better, got out of car, felt worse.  Took 2 pain killers and now 4 aspirins.  I hate taking anything after a workout.  Motherfucker.

But I do know...coulda been worse.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate back injuries!  
Awesome deads tho


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just the bar, or with the 385 on it?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Just the bar, or *with* the 385 on it?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2011)

Warm ups..
Planks on ball
Cable Crunches

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
285lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)


Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5, 5, 5, 4, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
185lbs for 2 sets, 6, 2?! reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
145lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


Ok, I was gonna do singles, but I had no spot.  No, actually, I was going to switch to DBs first for singles, but with my back, I am not deadlifting that shit 10 times into position.

Bench was solid.  Felt easy, then the wall came up.    This has always been my Achilles heal.

So I lost some steam with the OHs.  BFD.  Close Grip was  Jesus, I guess its cuz its a compound movement and 30 sec isnt enough, fuck, I dont know.  I used to rock this shit.  I want to try it again with a lighter weight.  With cutting, doing arms is mostly a dumb idea.  It goes along with spot reduction myths.  Buuuuuuut, in high school, all I did was arms and they did grow.  I also did forearm days and my shit looks great.  So, there may be some truth to spot _enhancing_, as long as you still do compounds.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2011)

AKIRA said:


>



I guess that'll teach ya. Or not? Hah.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> T- bar Row
> 3 plates for 5 reps
> 4 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
> 4 plates + 25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)
> ...


 
awesome intensity  for the Tbar Row.

Did you do T bar as in one side of an olympic bar and other end in a corner or something or the T bar machine?  I know the olympic bar T bar rows I feel it in the lower lats while the machine, across top thru middle.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2011)

Its a bar in the corner.

Yeah, no more deadlift walks for me.  Not taking that fucking chance again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, no more deadlift walks for me.  Not taking that fucking chance again.



Didn't want to just do farmer's walks, huh?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn, I never thought of that!  Perhaps it was the massive straw that broke the camel toes back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

Static Barbell Lunges
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
240lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


There we gooooo.  Nicer weight.  It was jusssst about right too. 

Again, I did the lunges cuz I didnt want to run into people.  Gonna have to do them next time cuz I dont like this shit.  Doing lunges in a cage sucks.

I threw in some cavemen cuz I wanted to just gock at this girl.  God damn these girls are hot.  Talked to her afterward and she said she was a freshman!    Jesus christ, she had a fucking rock hard body but she looked older than a freshman.  Doesnt mean shes 18, but holy shit anyway.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

TT is the voice of reason. Nice lunges!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2011)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates for 2 sets. 5 reps
4 plates + 35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T- bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI) 

Chin Ups
BW for 6 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Preacher DB Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Preacher DB Hammer Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; some RPs on the last set)

Caveman x 2

Static


There we go.  Made sure not to make the same mistakes as last time!

Gonna ditch the Hammer Strength for a while.  Ive got tennis elbow again and pronated gripped pulls aggravate it.  The neutral grip for the t-bars and the supinated grip for the chin ups dont fuck with it.  Gonna go back to the trusty DB rows!

Tbars were just right!  Do this again.

Chins were a bit of a bitch, but its gotta be cuz of the tbars.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Solid work out.  take care of that elbow


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm never getting rid of the tendinitis in my left elbow. I got it real bad when I bought a ukulele and played the shit out of it believe it or not. Hadn't played it in forever and one light session in the gym had it flaring up again. Ice, ice, ice.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 5 sets, 1 rep (<60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
175lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Rope Crunch ~ss~ Leg Raises

Static Stretched


I was basically testing out my back today.  Not much to say other than I was chicken shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; failed last set)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 8 set, 3 reps (~30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Not bad bench!  Felt good and now the question of going up slightly is asked..

I lowered the RIs with the DBs cuz well, I am cutting, duh.  Lowering RIs will increase intensity of a different pillar and keep my metabolic rate elevated.

OHs were a bit tough.  Not sure how I felt about them, so I shouldnt go up.  

I wanted to do close grip bench, but its MONDAY.  GOTTA DO BENCH ON MONDAYS.  Christ.   I just did some diamond push ups with the active rests in the cavemen.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 5 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 steps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
250lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (20 sec RI)

Rope Crunches

Static Stretched


Twas late, so fuck it.  I went up a tad, but I only did 5 reps.  Who cares.  I rule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The lunges were fucking hard, but since it was after 9, I had space to do them!  I really liked the 8x3 scheme with this!  Yes, its 6 total steps for each set.

Not enough energy for anything else.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice lunging and squatting. I lose my balance so easily lunging.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T- bar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI) 

Chin Ups
BW for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Rope Hammer Curls
100lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static


DBs were pretty tough.  I would stay I am sticking with it but the gym is unavailable for a while.  This is one of the drawbacks of working out at school.  UCF doesnt pull this shit though.  

T-bars rest were a little up this time.  I wasnt kind of tired.

Chins, christ, can I remember what volume to do?  Hah, its still 30 reps though.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice lunging and squatting. I lose my balance so easily lunging.


 
do you use the Db's as counter weights?  that helps me.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2011)

Gyms closed but Ive been splitting workouts cuz Im a soldja, thought I toldja. 





Warm ups..
Dips

3 point push ups
20 reps

Clap Push ups
3 sets, 6 reps

Push Ups
3 sets, 12 reps

Neutral Grip Pullups
30 or bust (6 sets?)

Planks
3 sets, 20 sec.


Later on..






Sprint up 32 steps
3 sets, 8 sec, 7 sec, 7 sec

Crab Walk
2 sets, 32 steps (1 up, 1 down)

Lunges
Lots of RPs for up 90+ steps

Sprints up ramp
3 sets, 10 sec, 9 sec, 8 sec

Static Stretched


Motherfucker was today hard.  Not much to comment on since its hard to compare.  If I get better at these sprints, Ill add more steps.  Typically, people run up and down the steps while jogging the parallels.  Thats fine and its tough, but I dont want to burn up muscle, so I use 1 staircase to do everything.  Only way to time myself properly.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Solid workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> 
> 
> Later on..



Best workout ever.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2011)

Knew Id get some praise up in this bitch from these bitches.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2011)

90 lunges or bust
4-5 sets

Sprints up Ramp
5 sets, ~10 sec

Crab Walk ~ss~ Push Ups
16 bleachers, then turned around, 3 RPs

32 Lunges

Planks
2 sets, 20 sec.


Later on..






Id just like to point out the bottoms on this girl.  These are hot and guess what, theyre not "in."  Ya know whats in?  The parallel waist band.  In this gif, that waist band or whatever, is like Pac Man.  It MAKES a curve.  Thats nice.  Not that 1970s shit that is "in."

Anyway, I went to the stadium at the last minute.  No water, no carbs, no caffeine.  I took it easy, but I noticed it wasnt as hard.  Granted I didnt go gung ho, but I was still winded.  Fucking everyone was out there.

Lunged all the way to the top like a baller.  Then immediately tried sprinting.  Ouch.  Shin splints.  Then I did a hybrid of the crab walk.  Basically, I am in a push up position parallel with the bleachers, so my right side is one step above my left side.  Well, I did a push up, then crab walked up one bleacher and pushed up again.  I did this for 16 steps then turned around so my left side was one step up instead.  I didnt go back down as I was fucking dying after I turned around.  When I was done, I threw in some extra lunges and planks.  Not much pussy out there today.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2011)

Im back.

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Barbell Lunges
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Kind of fucking around.  I didnt know the gym was reopened, so today was a feel thru kinda day.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2011)

Warm ups..
none..

Unilateral DB Rows
65lb Dbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
75lb Dbs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-Bar
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI) 

Weighted Chin Ups   Thats right
25lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Cable Crunches

Static Stretched

Stadium


Big day huh?  Everything should remain for another week.  Getting back into this after a short layoff and so far so good.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
295lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
130lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Crunches
Static Stretched








Everything just about went down!  People keep asking if I lost weight, so its working, yeah, but with the gym closing down for <2 weeks, I lost strength!  

Ugh.  Not much to say.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2011)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility
Hip Thrusts

C. Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (<45 sec RI)

GMs
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (<45 sec RI)

Calf Press
230lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (<30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I did this 12 hours ago, so I can hardly remember the rests.  Deads were easy.  They didnt lose strength it seems.  

GMs felt easy too.

RIs were short and I did pant some.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2011)

Warm ups..
Inverted Rows

Unilateral DB Rows
65lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 3 reps
4 plates for 3 reps
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 5.75, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Curl
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Lateral Raises
Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


I didnt mean to do 115lb DBs but some kid took the 110lb DBs right when I wanted them.  Didnt matter!  

T-bars though were fucking hard.  I ran out of breath, lost steam, who knows.  Did I do this shit in 30 sec last time?

Chins were embarrassing as were curls.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2011)

Warm ups..  none

Squat
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Static BB Lunges
135lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

A shit load of Kettlebells
Ab wheel

Static Stretched


I was hung over today so I kinda botched todays workout.  Need to get those lunges back.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm back  just catching up on your log!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2011)

Youre late.

I cant have that shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 2 reps
305lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI; failed on very last rep)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
185lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; failed at 4th in last set)

Cable Pushdown
Cable Lateral Raises

Static Stretched


Little better.  Gave myself some more rest here and there.  I went down in shoulders a bit, but I have been feeling some discomfort.

In bench, I forgot to note, I did 45 sec and then switched to 60 sec during the last ~3 sets.  I wanted to see if 15 sec really helped my form.  It does.  Who knew.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Youre late.
> 
> I cant have that shit.


 

Get over it  I'll give you a week to ten days!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice Bench #'s  

I am nursing my shoulder a little right now.  

Yeah that 15 seconds really helps get the blood back in the muscle.  
I did the same today on preacher bench,  last waited a bit longer and got more reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2011)

Warm ups..
Same ol shit

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
335lbs for 6 sets, 2 reps (45 sec RI)

GMs
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (< 30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


No time for cardio today.  Things seemed fine and stable.  GMs were a bitch.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you see this thread? 

The real Jackie Rubino is in some shit apparently. Her old boss was a dirty pharmacist and got busted a few months back. Jackie hadn't even worked there in a few years and left because of the illegal scripts they were honoring.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2011)

DB Rows
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 6 reps
115lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T-bar Rows
5 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chins
BW for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Hammer DB Preacher Curl
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps

Caveman

Static Stretched


Wowsers did I lose some steam here.  The DB rows were hard as fuck.  I was on NoXplode today so I wonder if thats why.  Didnt do shit to me as far as energy goes.

T bars were a lil easier and I forgot my dip belt!  Curls were a bitch.

When it came time to stretch, I noticed my left forearm was aching.  My left sided movements were the worst today and its gotta be why I had a shitty day.  Well not shitty but...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Did you see this thread?
> 
> The real Jackie Rubino is in some shit apparently. Her old boss was a dirty pharmacist and got busted a few months back. Jackie hadn't even worked there in a few years and left because of the illegal scripts they were honoring.



I always hated that girl.

But if there was anyone that deserves to go to jail, it would be my disgusting stepmother.  Over 60s years old and on steroids.  Why the fuck hasnt she died.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice Bench #'s
> 
> I am nursing my shoulder a little right now.
> 
> ...



A fucking world of difference.  I am keeping my RIs short as hell and I am gonna try to lean towards all of them being 30s instead of going up in weight.

Both my shoulders hurt.  I really dont know what to do.  Ive rested them, stretched them, avoided certain workouts...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2011)

Warm ups..  
Hip Mobility

Squat
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 2 reps
325lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; a RP in the last 2 sets)

A shit load of Kettlebells

Static Stretched


Finally some results I can live with.  I am out of ephedra so I did the best I could.  

Lunges were hard as fuck.  Mustve looked like an asshole in there marching, but a tough asshole.  I was one in 100 idiots that was actually busting ass with weightlifting.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2011)

Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 5 reps
110lb DBs for 3 reps
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 3 reps (45 sec RI)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
Ab Wheel
Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


My shoulder has been feeling very  off.  I decided to do a 3x3 scheme and start with dumbells.  Truthfully, I dont know if it was better.  My shoulder didnt hurt too much when I got to bench, but it coulda been warmed up since then.   Bottom line, intensity has to be on RIs and less on weight.  

Its a pain that is felt on the lateral side of the upper arm.  Not in the middle of the tricep, but in between the tricep and bicep.  It sucks.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice workout. 
 Luckily my shoulder has recooped.  I have been doing some light pulling and mobility exercises.  that seemed to help.  Also I did Decline bench, that semed to help too.

I hope to hit the flat bench next week.  

I am sure the warm up helps!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I dont know what the fuck is going on.  Ive been doing a lot of singles lately followed by heavy supplementary movements.  Gonna start heading the other way, sadly. 

Still though, lifting weights and generating a sweat and a high heart rate beats the treadmill any day.

How long did it take you for your shoulder to feel better?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Deads 
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec; failed; needed a minute after 4th set)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Wow.  Now this is a fucking workout.  I need to go down to maybe 265 cuz form started to get fucked.  If I dont feel this tomorrow, ill be surprised.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, I dont know what the fuck is going on. Ive been doing a lot of singles lately followed by heavy supplementary movements. Gonna start heading the other way, sadly.
> 
> Still though, lifting weights and generating a sweat and a high heart rate beats the treadmill any day.
> 
> How long did it take you for your shoulder to feel better?


 

only a couple of weeks this time I got lucky! I was doing some gentle pulling exercises and it cleared up like magic! i was worried I messed up the rotator cuff. feeling great now.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Warm ups..
> Hip Mobility
> 
> Deads
> ...


 

Deads @ 275 is very respectable.  One thing I have to remember is to maintain form.  when I push is when I get injured.  Take your time.  I was suppose to lift today, I set up the gym and went in and took a nap.  LOL  After my nap I rode 35 miles though.  Will have to lift tomorrow.  been sleeping like crap lately.  I should sleep well tonight after a 2.5 hour ride today.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> only a couple of weeks this time I got lucky! I was doing some gentle pulling exercises and it cleared up like magic! i was worried I messed up the rotator cuff. feeling great now.



I had some wings with a PT who is in school and I asked him how I would know if I messed something up in the rotator cuff department.  He said, young kids injure it from some sort of event, older people in their 40s will fuck it up by over use.    So how would I know? Certain tests and a MRI?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Bent Over Rows
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; last set needed RP)

Unilateral DB Preacher/Spider Curl
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps

Reverse EZ Bar Curl
50lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Caveman
Eliptical for 25 min

Static Stretched


Ok, well both rows were a tad easy.  95lb DBs next time and 195lbs for the barbell rows.

Chins will be a do over.

Now, heres whats hilarious.  I babied my shoulder the whole time, using light weights to 'test' it out and nothing.  Flawless workout!  Until..   until I picked up the weighted EZ bar.  Something in my trap on the right side pinged.  Ugh.  It hurts to flex my neck down and to the left now.   This is a common ailment with a pull day, but its usually happening when I use bad body english with the rows.  Not when I am picking up light fucking weight!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Unilateral DB Rows
> 50lb DBs for 5 reps
> 60lb DBs for 5 reps
> 70lb DBs for 5 reps
> ...


 

Well the shoulder is better?  that is a plus. 

Pulled muscle ice on and off  back in no time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats (as always) 
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 25 min

Static Stretched


Ok, things werent easy today, but no RPs.  Really, if I have to stop and reset at any point, thats a tough workout.  If I do it early in the sets, its too tough.

Anyway, I can go up 5 lbs for each, but heres whats mind boggling.  My neck is ~50% better!  What, I took 4 advil PM and thats what helped?  Not really.  But!  I have been taking a shitload of these Omega 3-6-9 pills that I get for a BOGO 50% off at Vitamin Shoppe.  My blood stream is saturated in it!  Look, I fucked up my trap YESTERDAY.  I should feel 10-25% better.

Amazing.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Well the shoulder is better?  that is a plus.
> 
> Pulled muscle ice on and off  back in no time.



Ice on a shoulder is difficult to apply alone.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice ATF squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Spider DB Curls
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Reverse EZ bar curls
40lbs + bar for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Ab Wheel
Static Stretched


I am nursing my shoulder.  I really dont know what will make it worse, but I took it easy today.  Real easy.  10x3?  6x5?  Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Bench
> 135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
> 185lbs for 5 reps
> 225lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)
> ...


 
What about laying off the dips for a while. I hear they are hard on the shoulder.

Maybe that Ab wheel too


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont normally do them, so they couldnt be the culprit.  My PT friend talked about repetitive movements + heavy weights = issues.  Duh, yeah, but its never happened.

However..

I have never done singles (10x1) before and I do not think youre supposed to do them this long.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 27 min

Static Stretched


Jesus, this shit was still hard.  Its these fucking edged plates.  I stay in a squat position rolling the plates on some reps and on others, I have to get up and reset it.  I fucking hate this shit and as of right now, all gyms have these hunks of shit.

GMs were actually hard too.  I couldnt get form good here, but I wonder if its cuz I was on my feet all day.  My back would need a break by then and the only thing I consumed before I left was Amino X by BSN.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

DOH Barbell Rows
195lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
70lbs + the bar for 2 sets, 7 reps (30 sec RI)

Pushdowns
130lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 3
Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Good day, but damn do I feel like I couldve done more.  That might be from the cardio.

Anyway, DB rows were ok.  Maybe 100lbs next time, but BB rows have to stay.  I felt some weird shit in my shoulder.  ITs been feeling better lately.

Chins didnt fail AND I had to do them on the thicker, slicker bar!

The tricep exercises coupled with the cavemen had a lot of arm movements and yet I dont feel tired.  Kinda wish I did.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 16 min

Static Stretched


Wow!  Today was hard.  That Amino shit wasnt all glory this time!  I say do this all over again and come out less winded.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Gotta love that!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; failed last rep)

Spider DB Curls
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Reverse EZ bar curls
50lb bar for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Perfect weight.  Keep everything but the isolations.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

24kg Clean n Presses
Jammer Station
Cable Crunches

Eliptical for 16 min

Static Stretched


Today was the first day I woke up, took fish oil, caffeine, aspirin, and ONLY BCAAs.  Needless to say, I have a blender jug in front of me filled with ice, protein, milk, and bananas.  That said, deads in the morning with limited calories

I had to do singles again cuz I read last week's entry and I am NOT struggling with 265 on nothing but caffeine and bcaas for the first time.  I still got winded, but it was more or less a breeze.







Gms were harder than usual.  It wasnt until I got to wanting to do cavemen that I started to tire.  So, I opted for some power movements instead.  Smart?

When I got to abs, I was literally tired.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

sometimes we get the weight and sometime the weights get us. But overall we kick their ass  LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 27, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
55lb DBs for 5 reps
65lb DBs for 5 reps
75lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

DUH Barbell Rows
195lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; god dammit!  Needed RP!)

Skullcrushers
100lb bar for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Pushdowns
110lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


I think the unilateral rows wore me out after a long dull day at work.  Not sure, but I wasnt top form with form on the BB Rows and the chins had a failure.

Everything repeat.  Fuuuuuck even the tricep shit was hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (<30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I worked out on nothing but BCAAs, fish oil, and caffeine again so I went down 10lbs.  Just trying to squeeze in a workout.

Despite the caloric deficit, the lunges werent tough.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Spider DB Curls
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Reverse curls
50lb bar for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I worked out today a tad hung over and I rocked through this shit.  Kinda odd, right?  I did feel short circuited in a way.  Like the bar was gonna slip out of my hand and I was going to throw a kettlebell across the gym.

Got a wolf whistle when I walked out.  That is always nice!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2011)

nice workout  like those bench #'s


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks!  But they are way down.    When rests are low, its tough as nails to keep the weight high.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks! But they are way down.  When rests are low, its tough as nails to keep the weight high.


 
even so,  I can only rep 245 2 times   But you can bet you ass I am going to catch up!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 1 rep
285lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

GMs
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


After a whole day of work and limited calories, I went in and did this.  

And it was fucking cake.  Jesus, why cant I keep this up?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

It is amazing what we can do some days!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
85lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Bent Over Row
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; last rep was a half a rep)

Rope Pushdown
Straight bar supine grip Pushdown
Dragon Flags

Static Stretched


Just worked out on BCAAs, CLA, and Stimurex and today was NOT the same.  

DB rows had a lot of body english and the bent over rows were terrible due to tight hammies.  I think I gotta warm up with 135lb romanian deads.  I was hardly angled, but 185lbs wasnt that hard.

The chins werent as affected, oddly.

Annnnd cuz I wasnt feeling 100%, I skipped skullcrushers and just focused on cable tricep shit.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

solid workout.  i love skullcrushers.., can really focus on the triceps if you keep the elbows in!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; RP in last set)

Caveman 
Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


Today was especially hard due to...umm, GAS?  Once I got to the eliptical, I looked around to make sure everyone had headphones on then unleashed a shit load of shit.  Felt better?  

I planned on doing a lot today but I couldnt get my HR down after a new type of caveman.  Plus, my right hamstring and lower back was very stiff.  Gotta dedicate more time to stretching again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2011)

Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Spider DB Curls
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Reverse EZ bar curls
55lb bar for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Now that was fun.  I am thinking of doing a 'shock' week.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
295lbs for 5 sets, 1 rep
315lbs for 5 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
125lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 3
Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


Damn.  Still a bad ass!  Threw in romanians too?  What a fucking hot shot.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

NIOCE deads again!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Bent Over Row
135lb romanian deads first
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 30 reps!   (15-20 sec RI; got up to 14 on my 1st set)

SkullCrushers
Straight bar supine grip Pushdown
Dragon Flags

Static Stretched


Went down on DBs cuz of it being morning and no carbs.  I also did 2 sets of deads before the BB rows.  It did help.

I went for some 'shock' treatment on the chins.  Never repped out with weight strapped to me!

Fucking bar I used for the skullcrushers was painful.  The brail was fresh and sharp.  Nearly gnawed off my skin.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

fresh knurling on a bar. is this your bar or @ a gym?    bring in some 80 grit emory cloth next time


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2011)

Its the gym's.  Cant complain about new equipment I didnt buy but I will anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
260lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 25 steps, then again with 3 RPs

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Today was very tough!  I did a shocker with the lunges.  I basically lunged from 1 end of the gym to the other.  Made it 1 way, but the other way?  Christ!

Caveman was such a bitch cuz I think I am getting sick.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 13, 2011)

Marching lunges.  I have to use the Db's for balance  LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2011)

I specifically say "marching" cuz the exercise is a core workout too.  I dont reset after each lunge, I go full forward, and keep erect.  Extra calories will be burned.  Plus, if you cant do it without teetering, then its just another challenge to overcome.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> I specifically say "marching" cuz the exercise is a core workout too. I dont reset after each lunge, I go full forward, and keep erect. Extra calories will be burned. Plus, if you cant do it without teetering, then its just another challenge to overcome.


 


I have done them.  I do a farmers walk too with two 90# Db's  that will get your for arms pumped.  Walking / marching Lunges are killer no doubt!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yeah farmers walks.  Never done them only cuz I wouldnt know where to put them.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
125lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2


Static Stretched


Pretty good day.  Ive noticed now 3 weeks in a row, I am fucking my shins up.  Literally to the point that I have to stop and get a sani wipe to wipe off the blood.  I keep breaking off this scab near my knee.  I read somewhere that this is a sign of poor form, but Ive not found any source.  My entire posterior chain is solid, I am breathing well, chest is up, the only logical reason would be if my back is moving before my legs.  Meh.  Other than that, the bar is too close, but I want this as close to my center of gravity as possible.

Doesnt matter.  They dont hurt and these arent serious scars.  Just ugly.

And bad ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Bent Over Row
135lb romanian deads first
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 30 reps!   (30 sec RI; got up to 15 on my 1st set)

SkullCrushers
Straight bar supine grip Pushdown

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 35min

Static Stretched

Hmm.    Ummm...

Ok, today was a spit image of last row day but it felt harder.  I tweaked a few things however..

BB Rows felt easier, but I switched back n forth with supine and pronated grips.

Chins had a shitload more RPs.

The cavemen were where I shined.  Normally, I do 3 heavy movements and 3 active rest movements.  Well today, I did 4 and 4 for both cavemen.

I did more on the eliptical cuz UFC Unleashed was on.  Cardio is a lot easier when you got something to watch, huh?


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2011)

have you ever gone to a UFC fight?  OMG  I love to watch them LIVE!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

I did rack deads today and lowered the catch bar 3" from last time.  lowering the catch bar cut my top weight 50#.  So I will be at the same level next time.    Even starting at the knee I scratch the skin with the bar, not enough to bleed. 
 Do you wear long pants or shorts?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2011)

Shorts.  I never wear pants unless its cold, like today.

Ive cut them for years, but recently, its deep and consistent.

Katt,  no i sure havent.  This next UFC with GSP was going to be epic, but without the main card fight, its kind of lackluster.  Not that the fights that night couldnt be great, its the fact that GSPs fight is OFF and no fight replaced it.  That means, the remaining fights have to make up for time lost.


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Shorts.  I never wear pants unless its cold, like today.
> 
> Ive cut them for years, but recently, its deep and consistent.
> 
> Katt,  no i sure havent.  This next UFC with GSP was going to be epic, but without the main card fight, its kind of lackluster.  Not that the fights that night couldnt be great, its the fact that GSPs fight is OFF and no fight replaced it.  That means, the remaining fights have to make up for time lost.



Yeah, we are in Vegas that weekend - thank gawd we didn't shell out $$$ for tickets early.  That would have been bad


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Hard Cavemans x 2

Eliptical 32 min

Oh shit, no stretching!


Today I was majorly, majorly off.  I was wobbling during the squats, had headaches, felt faint, saw god, everything was going off.  So, I skipped lunges and I jumped into turkish heavy cavemen.  I used 24kg KBs for get ups and remembered why I love these so much.

Eventually, I caught my second wind, thanks to homeostasis, but man was I destroyed by then.  Kettle bells give such a great workout, its a wonder and a scare, that so many gyms dont have them.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2011)

katt said:


> Yeah, we are in Vegas that weekend - thank gawd we didn't shell out $$$ for tickets early.  That would have been bad



It wouldve been THE fight card to see.  Theres another good one coming up with some heavyweights, but my money is on the chance someone gets injured/sick/pusses out.


The champ that everyone likes is out due to a knee injury and what does UFC do?  They make the co main event into the main event.    Look, I get it, no fighters are ready enough to fill in the gap and Condit doesnt want to lose his spot in fighting GSP.  Condit makes sense, but what the UFC needs to do from now on is to PAY 'alternate' fighters to train in the event fit hits the shan.  That way, we the public, dont get 1 less fight on a regularly priced PPV.  I go to bars to watch it, but now its lost its luster.  Sure, I was more interested in the co main event anyway, but now I have to rely on it being entertaining.  Should be, but other fight cards were supposed to be and they turned out boring.


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2011)

exactly..  We were at the Silva fight (I think is was 126)??  in February, and the pre-fights were awesome.  Then silva came in and what.. less than a minute it was over..   good thing I didn't turn my head or I would have missed it completely.. LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2011)

I didnt put in the last Push day cuz it was a shocker.  Buuuuut perhaps not..

Weighted Dips
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 5 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
90lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Chest Press (drop set then back up)
3 plates + 25lbs for 5 reps, then down to 1 plate (6 sets)
Going back up to just 3 plates, 3 RPs

Barbell Curl
Reverse Barbell Curl

Caveman
Eliptical 30 min

Static Stretched


Weighted dips is fun.  Or maybe its just nice to have a switch up.  Yeah thats it.

The first set of the flat DBs hurt my shoulder pretty bad.  Then it got better.  Son of a bitch, I though this went away!  90s huh?  I couldnt remember how bad/good I was before..

The drop sets were hard as fuck.  This time (cuz last time wasnt logged), I started with 3 plates + 25lbs on each side.  The sets go for 5 reps each, but I basically just take the 25lb plate off.  So the first 3 sets are 3 plates + 25, then 3 plates, then 2 plates + 25lbs...  Going back up is infinitely harder.  But...gotta burn those calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep 
325lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical


Static Stretched


Aw shit, no wonder why the romanians were such a bitch!  My grip was killing me!  See though?  Unlocked potential.  As far as the deads go, I can do 335.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 5 reps
60lb DBs for 5 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Bent Over Row
135lb romanian deads first
195lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
30lbs for 30 reps!   (30 sec RI; lots of RPs; too heavy)
Wide Grip til only 10 reps

Straight bar prone grip Pushdown
Rope Cable Pushdowns

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 35min

Static Stretched


Both pulls went up by 5lbs, but I think the BB rows had some shitty form.  Ill do both weight again, but that weight affected my chins.

Bottom line, I am gonna have to take it easy on my shoulder.  No more presses for a while.  Maybe 1 exercise, like dips, but nothing else.


----------



## zwe (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lets see what this muscle can do.. Reply to Thread*

muscle do work regularly if we eat nut-rated foods and taking exercise daily so we should be ready for muscle growth


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2011)

*Slowly gettign back into mass/lactic acid land*

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Marching DB lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (45 sec RI; 2nd & 3rd set had 1 RP)

Calf Press
180lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Easing my way back into doing more reps.  Thus far, its pretty tough.  With the squats, I can go up, but perhaps I will do all 45 sec RI instead of a few under it.

Lunges will have to remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep 
335lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (<45 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
125lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Calf Press
190lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 30+ min

Static Stretched


God dammit, I knew I shoulda fucking looked at my rests and volume.  Fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 8 reps
60lb DBs for 8 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
80lb DBs for 5 reps
90lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Wide Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 6, 6, 4, 3 reps (45 sec RI; some RPs and failures)

Bent Over Row
175lbs for 10 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 10, 8 reps (45 sec RI and holy shit)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

EZ Bar Curls
Hammer Curls

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 35min

Static Stretched


Wowza!  Not enough Type IIa muscles huh?  My HR was at 150 and I was stalling.  Fuckin A.  The DBs rows gotta go to 95, the weighted pulls gotta go to 20, the rows gotta stay at 175 and the chins better improve.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45> sec RI)

Marching DB lunges
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Leg Extensions
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 20lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

1/2 Caveman

Eliptical 20 min

Ab shit

Static Stretched


Drinking less from here on out and today had some good things and bad.  I had 1-2 more drinks than I shouldve, so now I got a good idea on how much to drink.  Why do I say this?  Cuz I was dizzy as all hell during the squats.  This should remain to solidify that it was from the hang over and not my pussy needing to be shaved.  

Lunges though were better!  Burn city tho.

Leg extensions were noted cuz I wanted to point out that this was the hardest of all.  Hah!

Finally got the seated calf.  Boring as usual.  Caveman was a turkish getup one, so sets instead of 3, but I only did 1 round.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Wide Weighted Chins
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; some RPs on last set)

Bent Over Row
175lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs and failure?)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

Hammer Curls
Reverse Curls

Caveman 

Static Stretched


Ok, DB Rows are good.

Chins are good.

BB Rows?  Jesus christ, 165lbs is what is gonna have to be.  I didnt even get to 10 on the 3rd set with the 175lbs.  But, I actually felt a burn in my posterior deltoid!  Shit, havent felt it in years.

Everything else was fine.  I got tired and that was the goal.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility
Rotator Cuff

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 1 rep
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep 
345lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45-60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
210lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 30+ min

Static Stretched


Ok, I felt a little  today during my deads.  I did a stimurex + full caffeine + aspirin.  This was on a day off, in the afternoon.  Just logging this to avoid it again.  Same time next time?  Use a half caffeine and do the same deads again.

Romanian could go up.  GMs should remain.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

cannot do stims anymore!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2011)

A little less is a little more..

Warm ups..
Rotator Cuff Internal & External Rotations
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs fo2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (< 60 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
70lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
180lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 25 min

Static Stretched


Cant do upper body til shit gets better, so why not do higher rep stuff and lower rep stuff on 2 different days?

Romanians were tough on the grip and I was using the staggered one.  Damn huh?  Perhaps keep this.

Glute Hams is always fucking hard.  Leg curls can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
50lb DBs for 6 reps
60lb DBs for 6 reps
70lb DBs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Wide Weighted Chins
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI; some RPs on last set)

Bent Over Row
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs and failure?)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

DB Cruls
Reverse Curls

Eliptical for 40 min

Static Stretched


Ok, I gave this another shot and no pain in my shoulder.  Just a few sudden annoying bursts.

Ok, DB Rows were fine and Id say the pullups were ok.  Bare in mind, I havent done any upper in a while.   For the love of God though, the BB rows were hard cuz my hamstrings are STILL very sore.  I could hardly bend over!  I am tellling you, that when you are in a painful position due to doms, I think it can tire you out on other exercises you are performing.  Thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility 
Rotator Cuff

Brinks Squats
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
115lbs for 6 sets
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (1 min RI)

Static BB Lunges
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Leg Extensions
120lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)
125lbs for 12 reps

Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Brinks tired me out!  I wasnt burning, just winded.  I dont know, I dont want to go down that path.  Perhaps Bulgarians next time.  Thats burn city.

Static Lunges were pretty tough.  With Bulgarians coming up, might want to keep this weight.

Leg extensions should stay at 125lbs. Calves were calves.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

strong as ever in here


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, we want to be stronger than EVER before!

Thanks dude!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility
Rotator Cuff

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 rep
275lbs for 3 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45-60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 50lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


Still felt a bit shaky, but hot damn, I felt great today.  The deads were heavy...and they werent heavy.  I went out last night and had a much lower quantity of miller lites, got good sleep, and had that half a caffeine pill.  Not to mention, Ive been feeling very  lately and yet, I didnt need the rests I did last time.  Still 345lbs feels weird in the set up, but I felt like a rock.  Try going up.

Romanians were tough as were GMs.  No GMs were bit easier, but Romanians have to stay at that weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2011)

Unilateral DB Rows
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (1 min RI)

Wide Weighted Chins
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI; 1 RP on last set)

Bent Over Row
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

DB Curls
Reverse Curls
Dragon Flags
Rotator Cuff shit

Static Stretched


Much better.  Some workouts are still oddly hard.  Namely, the pullups!  Ill get em though.

I must note that the alternating DB curls need to go.  They hurt my shoulder, so either some concentrations or some other bullshit.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
255lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Marching DB lunges
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 steps (45 sec RI; 3 total RPs)

Leg Extensions
120 for 12 reps (30 sec RI)
125lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
220lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Eliptical 30 min

Static Stretched


Muuuuch better.  Ill keep everything.  Cant believe everything went up.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
75lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman
Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


I hope I can sleep tonight.  Pre workout supplement at 6pm!

Well, it was very weird tonight because of this supplement.  Everything felt fine really.  Glute-hams always feel like I am going to fall right out of that fucker or I feel like its gonna tip over.

Hamstring curls were hard and I can now see why.  

Caveman was kind of hard cuz of the jello like hammies.  Guess I did a good job!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2011)

DB Rows
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 6 reps
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Pullups
20lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Barbell rows
145lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; bad form at end)

Chinups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; RPs again!)

Spider Hammer curls

Caveman

Eliptical for 15 min

Static Stretched


I used some straps this time. Helped a bit but I was fresh out of carbs.  Which is why 15 minutes were done on the eliptical.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2011)

Push day.  

Chest Press Machine Unilateral
1 plate for 8 reps no pain
1plate + 25lbs for 8 reps, slight pain
2 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; pain progressively gets worse) 

Bench Press
135lbs for 8 reps, slight pain
185lbs for 5 reps, slight pain
225lbs for 2 sets, pain
Same thing, adjust grip to 1.5 inches from thumb to end of brail, no pain for 2 sets

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps pain

Pronated Cable Fly
20lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps pain

Diamond Push ups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps no pain

Static Stretched


Ok, well, everything was either 30-60 sec RI.  

The chest press I figured would be bad and it was the worst.  It looked like a machine that went straight out, horizontally.  It triangularly goes up.  So, it worse.

Bench was better cuz the wrist hardly moves.  Dips hurt, but it seemed like left over pain.

Decline bench may be the best, but well see.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2011)

DB Bulgarians! Oh shit.
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
25lb DBs for 6 reps
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static BB Lunges
90lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec; some breaths)

Leg Extensions
125lbs for 12 reps
130lbs for 2 sets 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
200lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Tabata
Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Bulgarians can go up but the lunges, which were done with a weighted EZ bar,  needs to remain.

Leg extensions may had been 140lbs. But jesus, tabata was done with a 20kg KB .  The fuck was I thinking!?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

you like pain a LOL


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2011)

My ass is so sore from Bulgarians so I am not sure what pain youre referring to!  



DB Rows
50lb DBs for 6 reps
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Barbell rows
145lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Chinups
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Reverse Curls
Spider Hammer curls


Static Stretched


Wasnt motivated when I came in, but I turned it around.  

I changed up volume a bit.  I liked it!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2011)

Bench
The bar...no pain
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (pain here n there)
185lbs for 7 reps (same thing)
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; fucking pain)

Weighted Dips
BW for 8 reps (no pain)
45lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; pain for 1st 2 sets, then went away)

Cable Flies
23lbs? for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; pain)

Caveman
Eliptical

Static Stretched


God dammit.  Well.  I just cant go heavy at all.  Bench got worse actually.  Pain was slight then substantial.  

Dips were weird.  It was there, then one set it was completely gone.

I am pretty down about this so fuck this.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2011)

Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 rep
275lbs for 3 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45-60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
240lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Rotator Cuff
Eliptical for 30 min

Static Stretched


355lbs felt good.  Real good actually.  365lbs?  

Romanian and GMs should stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2011)

DB Rows
55lb DBs for 6 reps
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Barbell rows
145lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Chinups
BW for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Spider Hammer curls

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Losing strength here..  The pullups are just a bitch.  I hate to switch these exercises given the setup but there may be no choice.

Curls were WIPED.  Ugh.  35lb Dbs were killing me, then 25lb DBs were.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2011)

Warm ups..
Rotator Cuff

Density Push up
Level 1...done

Db Fly
10lb Dbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
-supersetted-
Db Press
50lb Dbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Same thing but 15lb flies and 55lb presses
Some reps were 15 reps

Standing BB OH Press
95lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Rope pushdown
Underhand pushdown

Sprints
Caveman

Static Stretched


Density pushups were 12 sets of 10 reps. Each set is a minute long so if I complete 10 reps in 9 sec, I have 51 sec of rest. In the end, its 120 reps. I gotta see what level 2 is..

The supersets err "pre exhaustion" exercises that followed were workouts I've always wanted to do but didn't cuz they were pointless. Well, with my shoulder, its perfect!  I must stay with the 15lb flies but the presses can go up. Volume can go up too.

Also' I might wanna do shoulder presses first. No pain with this, could u believe its pain free?!

Sprints are done on an indoor track. Shins hurt sowell try again when the gym reopens.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2011)

From 12-15

Bulgarian Squats
25lb Dbs for 8 reps
30lb DBs for 8 reps
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Lunge
90lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Leg Extension
120+lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
230lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

and some more shit..

I cant remember the rest, but I did this over a week ago.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you ever take a break?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I had almost a week off.  Yesterdays entry was from 12-15-11.


Warm ups.
Hip Mobility

Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (45-60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
290lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate + 50lbs for 5 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched

Today I was at a new gym.  Usually, I get that 'new gym rust' syndrome, but oddly, tonight was pretty good!  GMs went down only cuz I forgot.

Honestly, this was quite easy.  I was on some sample pack of Napalm, but nothing else really.  So, those are some good numbers for low carbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2011)

Standing DB OH Press
60 lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; failed on 5th rep on last set)

Db Fly
15lb Dbs for 3 sets, 12 reps
-supersetted-
Db Press
60lb Dbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Density Push up
Level 2...done

15lb Scaptions
Cable Pushdowns
Cable Crunches

Eliptical for 25 min

Static Stretched


I miss my old gym.  2 squat racks, which my old gym doesnt have, but 1 squat cage?  Jesus, old one has 8.  I wanted to do OH BB presses first while I was fresh, but the cage was taken up.  The racks are underneath low ceilings, so DBs it was. 

The supersets were awesome.  I wonder what can go up?

The density push up level 2 was tough.  It was 10 min, 12 reps in each min.  Harder, but this was my last exercise. 

I left the gym with a lot of blood in my chest, but I certainly miss heavy benches.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2011)

ATG Squats
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 6 reps
260lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Marching DB lunges
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps (45 sec RI; 1 total RP)

Leg Extensions
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was filled with dizzy spells.  Didnt have the most calorie filled night before today nor was todays breakfast big.  In any case, Id say to do it all again to solidify it being a semi off day. 

Wobbly and full of blood when I left.  Thats a good thing!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2011)

Standing BB OH Press
The bar for 2 sets, 8 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Db Fly
15lb Dbs for 3 sets, 15 reps
-supersetted-
Db Press
65lb Dbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Density Push up
Level 3...done

Cable Scaptions
Cable Pushdowns
Cable Woodchops

Eliptical for 25 min
Ab stuff

Static Stretched


See?  Barbell was a lot better.  Tough though.  Not sure about going up.

I did go up on the supersets.  I still feel slight pain during the flies so going up there may not be a good idea.  70lb DBs at 12 reps?

Level 3 fucking SUCKED!  This was..oh wait, no I did Level 4.  Last week was Level 3 and I accidently skipped Level 2.  Level 4 is 9 sets in 9 minutes with 14 push ups in each minute.  So fucking hard people.  Not the exercise, ME.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2011)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Rows
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (1 min RI)

Chin ups
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

Barbell Row
145lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Reverse EZ bar curls
Cable Unilateral Curls
Face Pulls

Static Stretched


Son of a bitch, I just cant keep up with the pullups.  I just run out of steam or get filled with too much blood to complete the chins.

All rows can go up.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

Talk about a TKO  That dude was floored!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2011)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
85lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf Press
70lbs?! for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Eliptical for 13 min

Static Stretched


I did GMs cuz there is no Glute Ham Raise here.

Today was tiring.  Got a loan to get a sport bike, so that excitement most likely drained a bit of my energy.  Buuuut, I did pretty good, eh?

Caveman was done with DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Talk about a TKO  That dude was floored!



No tko. That's a real KO!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2012)

Warm ups..
Rotator Cuff shit

Db Fly
15lb Dbs for 3 sets, 15 reps
-supersetted-
Db Press
70lb Dbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

OH BB Press
95lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Density Push Up Level 4..done.  hardly

Half Ass Caveman
Eliptical for 23 min

Static Stretched


I switched shit around because my chest hardly gets any work and my shoulder just needs rehab.  Had the least amount of pain than ever and the presses went up!  

I suppose Ill give Level 5 a try.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2012)

Bulgarian Squats
20lb Dbs for 6 reps
30lb DBs for 6 reps
40lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Lunge
90lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; GOD DAMN)

Leg Extension
120+lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
4 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


God damn this is always hard.  Whats worse is that this was at the END of the day and AFTER a tanning session.

Lunges are extremely hard.  There are just so many reps!  They are worse than the bulgarians.  With that, bulgarians could go up, but my god, the lunges will really suck then.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 6 reps
45lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; failures)

DB Rows
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (1 min RI)

Chin ups
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; RPs!)

Barbell Row
155lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Face Pulls
Cable Curls
Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


I just may have to split this.  Granted, I didnt do the same pullup bar, resulting in my reaching like a mo fo to get the bar, but this was prolly better because of that.

I had a good workout, but fuck man.  I forgot to go up on the DB row.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip mobilitiy

Deads
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
370lbs fpr 6 sets, 1 rep (60 sec RI)

ROMANIAN DEADS
225LBS FOR 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

GMs 
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 20 min

Static stretched


Something was off today.  My back just wasn't having it I guess. I did do a tanning session before the workout and it made me sweat more before the workout.  I just don't know so I played it safe.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2012)

Warm ups..

Db Fly
15lb Dbs for 3 sets, 15 reps
-supersetted-
Db Press
75lb Dbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Density Push Up Level 3..done.  

Cable Pushdowns
Cable Scaptions

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Pain is only noticeable now during flies and fatigued push ups.  ZERO PAIN DURING PRESSES. 

Time to eliminate the flies and go back to negative presses.  

Also thinking of going upper vertical/horizontal splits.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2012)

ATG Squats
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Marching DB lunges
40lb DBs for 4 sets, 16 steps (45 sec RI; 3 total RP)


Calf Press
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I decided to do some heavier squats with less numbers.  If I am going to split shit, then reps shouldnt be high when I am going to do bulgarians on another day.  Which means, the leg extensions have to go.

Squats actually were scary until the last sets.  I was scared for my back.  Need to just trust myself and power through it.  Success!

Marching DBs I thought were 4 sets last time, so oops!  That explains the RPs!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2012)

Horizontal Pull

DB Rows
45lb DBs for 6 reps
55lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates +25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Face Pulls
Up to 100lbs for 5 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse Curls
Cable Torso Twists
Cable Wood Chops

Static Stretched


Rows were tough, but I should go up.  Add straps?
T-bars were tough cuz I was getting filled with blood, but very nice volume.

Face pulls took forever cuz I couldnt find a good weight!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

What do you mean rows were tough?  grip issue? 

I have heard Fat grips help improve grip strength
Never used them though


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2012)

*Vertical*

Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Neutral Grip Pull ups
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; a god damn RP!)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

2 supersets of bis and tris BITCH
Tri sets of ab work

Static Stretched


Ugh.  Ok what the fuck?  I didnt fail the 25s, so...yay.  But the chins were still a bitch?  I actually didnt get the very last rep either.  Ugh.  I really dont want to increase rests, but I guess I could just for the pulls.  I like the short rests!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

rests really help with my reps


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2012)

jagbender said:


> What do you mean rows were tough?  grip issue?
> 
> I have heard Fat grips help improve grip strength
> Never used them though



I have them.  They sent out a sample pack a few years back.  Theyre just coasters.  Yes, the squares placed on tables under glasses of liquid.  Anyway, theyll improve grip strength, but not help grip on lifts.  I use Versa Straps for that.  



jagbender said:


> rests really help with my reps



Agreed, but with a task of putting on mass, you have to increase volume.  With increased volume, comes increased time spent in gym.  Then you want to increase rests on top of that?  






Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Holds DOH grip
275lbs for 3 sets, 20, 15, 14 sec

GMs
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Gorilla Hangs

Hamstring Curls
90lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Back felt better.  Tough, but I did it fine.  I could go up.

I threw in some grip work. Pretty bad.

Everything can go up!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 20, 2012)

Horizontal..correctly

DB Rows
45lb Dbs for 6 reps
55lb Dbs for 6 reps
65lb Dbs for 6 reps
75 Dbs for 6 reps
85lb Dbs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; strapped)

Flat DB Press
50lb Dbs for 6 reps
60lb Dbs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Rows
3plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating DB Presses
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; last set had 12 reps)

Face Pulls
105lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Scaption
15lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Rope Crunch

Static Stretched


Wow.  The DB rows were such a bitch.  Honestly, I went into the tanning bed before I worked out and it just made me TIRED.  I pushed (you mean pulled!) through it, but fuck was I drained.

The presses can go up.  No pain, but only go up to 80lbs, but the alternating can go up to 60.

Tbars were easier than last time only cuz I was just fucking tired.  Not getting tan first anymore.

GTL...that has Gym in the FIRST.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Bulgarian Squats
20lb Dbs for 6 reps
30lb DBs for 8 reps
45lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Lunge
80lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Leg Extension
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
4 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 15 min
Static Stretched


Ok I had some real trouble with these bulgarians.  I went up 5lbs but I felt fucked after the 1st set.  With all the added calories Ive been taken in, all the carbs, this doesnt add up.

Lunges went DOWN and I was more winded than I on fire.

I just dont know why today was so hard.  I had to drop the DBs in between legs on the bulgarians and I needed more time before the last set of lunges.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2012)

Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Neutral Grip Pull ups
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

2 supersets of bis and tris BITCH


Static Stretched


I was pretty rushed this time, but ah well.  Going to go up on both 1st movements again.  Hopefully it wont be so embarrassing.

I dropped a set and I feel like I couldve done another!  Might had been the girl in the tight yoga pants and her bright smile. 

55lb Dbs were a bit tough tho...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2012)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 4 reps
285lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Holds DOH grip
275lbs for 3 sets, 20, 15, 10 sec

GMs
145lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; needed 2 RPs)

Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Damnnnnn!  I am awesome.  285lbs was a workout but I can go up!

GMs and Curls should stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2012)

DB Rows
45lb Dbs for 6 reps
55lb Dbs for 6 reps
65lb Dbs for 6 reps
85lb Dbs for 6 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Flat DB Press
50lb Dbs for 6 reps
60lb Dbs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Rows
3plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating DB Presses
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Face Pulls
110lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Scaption
15lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched


No pain!  Damn I want to go up so badly.  I want the DB rows to remain and I want the t bars to go up.  The 2 presses can go up as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2012)

Bulgarian Squats
25lb Dbs for 6 reps
30lb DBs for 8 reps
35lb DBs for 8 reps
45lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Marching Lunge
80lb bar for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman!


Static Stretched


Hard!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2012)

Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
150lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pull ups
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; needed an RP)

Face Pulls
Scaptions

Static Stretched


Pullups are hard again.  So was OH BB Press.  Shit everything was fucking hard...  Better not go up.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

OH bb press looks strong!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks!  They used to be a lot better.  No wait, they used to be a lil better.  Thing with OH presses is that the back arches when things get heavy.  Its cheating in a sense.  You put your chest into it and with my lifts, even I was doing it a tad.

Today will be nothing but a kettlebell day.  Thank god im back at UF.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2012)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
255lbs for 6 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Static Holds DOH grip
275lbs for 3 sets, 15. 10, 9 sec
Then Staggered Grip

GMs
145lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Hamstring Curls
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; needed 1 RP)

Static Stretched


Not sure I want to go up anywhere.  Felt very strong though...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2012)

DB Rows
55lb Dbs for 6 reps
65lb Dbs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 8 reps
85lb Dbs for 8 reps
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; strapped)

Flat DB Press
50lb Dbs for 6 reps
60lb Dbs for 6 reps
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Rows
4 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating DB Presses
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Face Pulls
110lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Rows are kinda hard.  Dbs that is.  3 weeks in a row now?

Presses can go up.  Oh, and the 2nd exercises can go to 12 reps.  No sense going up in intensity.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2012)

Bulgarian Squats
25lb Dbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
45lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Marching Lunge
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman!

Seated Calf Raise
2 plates + 35lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


So thats why I looked like such a bitch during the marching lunges.  I had to get RPs on the 2nd set.  Nice to fire through it, but I want to go back to the static lunges.  Marching takes too many calories and though there is nice burn, Id rather focus on completely reps right now than distance.  I am ok with RPs, but these were too many.

Anyway, I am going up to 50lb DBs for Bulgarians!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2012)

Weighted Pull Ups
BW for 3 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 6 reps
115lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; failed at 4)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Spider Curls
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rope Pushdown
145lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Coming up with something new.  This will be Workout A, Heavy shit.  Supposed to be all 3 sets.  Might have to cuz the rest intervals are supposed to be 2-3 min.  Crazy.  Well see about that, but for now, chins, Db presses, curls, and pushdowns can go up.

Gonna group legs into one day.  Look out.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
275lbs for 6 reps
295lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (75 sec; strapped)

Squat
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI)

Static DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 steps (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 30lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (< 60 sec RI)

Calf Press
260lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (<60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

This is bunching them together.  Volume will be low, so intensity can go up a _tad_.  Maybe able to increase to 7 reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess todays entry youd call a Deloading workout..? 

Density Push up Level 4
9 sets of 14 pushups in a minute (so, 9 minutes)

DB Row
50lb DBs
~superset with~
Bench Press
135lbs for 3 sets, 16 reps (30 sec RI; needed RPs for bench in 2nd & 3rd sets)

DB Press
50lb DBs
~superset with~
T-Bar Row
2 plates for 3 sets, 16 reps (30 sec RI; 1 RP needed for the presses on 3rd set)

No time to stretch!


Holy shit, I thought this would be cake.  The density push up most likely fucked me and though I could take it out, I will leave everything the same.  I was resting a helluva lot between movements of the first superset.  The workout scheme is 3 sets 16-20 reps  and I couldnt even do that.  I am not going to drop weight, so ill just give it another go.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2012)

Crazy lower body shit

Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
135lbs for 3 sets, 16 reps (30 sec RI; RPs all over the fucking place)

Barbell Static Lunge
95lbs for first failed set, then 65lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
95lbs for first failed set, then 65lbs for 3 sets, 16 reps (30 sec; same story)

Calf Press (drop sets from 6 plates to 2 plates, so 2 sets of 4 drops)

Static Stretched


Oh my god!  I had to rest longer than 30 sec a lot.  I was sweating after the 1st set! Cant wait to see how sore ill be...

Everything must stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2012)

Warm Ups..
Hip Mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 8 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (2min RI; needed RPs)

Static BB Lunge
135lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (2 min RI)

Standing Calf
240lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Heavy Rope Crunches

Static Stretched


God Blessed that big ass squatting next to me.  God damn, I wish I was fucking it right now..

Anyway, I needed to RPs only cuz I was dizzy.  Gotta be careful right?  I can do this again and so much more.  Just gotta get back in the swing of things.

Lunges werent as scary, but my shoes sure didnt help.  My Nikes are dilapitated so the sides arent stiff and it feels I could roll my ankles.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2012)

Bench Press here we go
The bar...no pain
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps no pain
185lbs for 7 reps no pain
225lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 7 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI; no pain)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing EZ bar curl
100lbs for 3 sets, 8, 8, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Series of KB Clean & Presses

Static Stretched


Well, no pain!  I can go up on the bench, not sure sure on the DBs.

The Rows are a different matter.  The Yates cant move, but the DBs can go up to 105lbs.

Tried to do caveman but I was fucked.  Not sure why I was so winded.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI; strapped)

Good Mornings
155lbs for 7 reps (90 sec RI)
175lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Preacher Hammer Curl
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Cable Curl
110lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


When I do squats, Ill do triceps!  When I do upper days, Ill do abs!

Ok, so the deads can go up.  The GMs can remain.  Hammer curls were pretty tough, but the cable curls can go up.

Simple as that.

Now suck my dick.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 29, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
45lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90+ sec RI; strapped, took an RP at end)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Calf Press
5+ plates on this bitch for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Not a bad day, but I really do like doing vertical movements for reps and not heavies.  I did take an RP on the pullups but that fucking bar is fat.  Sucks.

Everything could go up a tad.

The calf press sucks.  Too much fucking weight to get shit done.

HR was at 170, which was low.  I had to leave though due to hunger.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2012)

Density push up level 5

Bench press
135lbs for 3, 16reps
Superset with
Pre weighted curl bar rows
100lbs for 3, 16 reps

T bar row
3 plates for 3 sets, 16 reps
Superset with
Alternating DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 reps

Tri set of ab work

Static Stretched


All workouts are supposed to be 60 sec RI not 30 sec RI.  Withthe new rests, things were a TAD easier.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2012)

Hip Mobility

Squats
135lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
135lbs for 3 sets, 17 reps (60 sec RI; RPs all over the fucking place)

Barbell Static Lunge
85lbs for first failed set, then 75lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
85lbs for first failed set, then 75lbs for 3 sets, 16 reps (60 sec; same story)

Cable Pressdown (105lbs)
~superset with~
Cable Rope Curl (85lbs) for 3 sets, 17 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok, well, perhaps I should go back down.  No fuck that, Ill get better.  My back was the worst.  I was scared at first, but now I know it was just all the blood rushing to the area.

When I got to arms, I wanted to do another exercise, but I really felt like I was going to cramp up!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont know why I didnt put the previous vertical madness in..

Pullups
~supersetted w~
Standing OH BB Press (85lbs) for 3 sets, 17 reps (60 sec RI; failure on pullups)

Close Grip Pulldowns (125lbs)
~supersetted w~
Standing OH DB Press (35lb DBs) for 3 sets, 17 reps (60 sec RI; RP on last press)

Triset of Standing Calf Press
Drop Set of Standing Calf Press

Half ass caveman

Static Stretched


Today was very tough.  After a night of drinking, it is hard to gauge how much was affected.  Because of that, not much to say.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2012)

Hip Mobility

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 6 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90+ sec RI; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 7 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB Curls
60lb DBs for 7 reps
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI; RPs)

Cable Reverse Curl
Eh, it was over 100lbs

Static Stretched


I dont know if its just getting older or being on my feet all day, but my lower back always feels a stretch at any time of the day when I do stretch it.  That  really isnt normal for me.  Normally, I dont really feel a stretch unless I am tight.  Anyway, 315lbs was fine.  So were GMs.  Always mindful on form, lowerback, and breathing, I feel like I could go up, but next time I do this, reps go down anyway.

Curls were hilarious.  First time Ive done heavy curls in so long.  Felt silly.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2012)

Bench Press

135lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps 
185lbs for 7 reps 
225lbs for 7 reps 
245lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90+ sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 7 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90+ sec RI)

Alternating DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
105lb DBs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Calf Press
6 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Calf
210lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (60 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Still no pain, but 245lbs was kinda hard.  Supposed to rest 2-3min throughout this, but eh.  Anyway, things will change next heavy lift.  Shouldnt do anymore alternating presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 18, 2012)

Bad day...

Hip mobility

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps
225lbs for 7 reps
245lbs for 7 reps
275lbs for 6 reps
295lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps POP!  (2 min RI)

Umm....
Static Lunges
95lbs for 2 sets, 7 reps (?? RI)

Static Stretched


Ive herniated a disk before and this may or may not have felt like it.  I know as I am sitting here, I do feel some pain, but nothing like I did years ago. 

I have no tingling.
I have no shooting pain.
No numbness.
No burning/coldness.

I hope, I hope, I hope its just a lower back muscle being pulled.  I am one scared kid though and I am upset cuz I cant do shit now anyway!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
45lbs for 3 sets, 7 reps (90+ sec RI; took an RP at rep 5)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 7 reps
65lb DBs for 2 sets, 7 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 3 sets, 7 reps (60 sec RI)

2 Cavemans


I was taking it easy and I am glad to say that my back is FINE.  Just pulled a muscle or so.  You dont bounce back this fast from a bulged/ruptured disc.

Reps are gonna change, so nothing to add.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2012)

Hip Mobility

Squats
115lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
115lbs for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec RI; RPs all over the fucking place)

Barbell Static Lunge
70lbs for 1 set that I abandoned, then 60lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
70lbs for 1 set that I abandoned, then 60lbs for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec; same story)

Cable Pressdown (70lbs)
~superset with~
Cable Curl (50lbs) for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wow! I cant believe how hard this shit is.  First exercise should stay at that embarrassing weight!

Second superset was done the whole way through one time with the pre weighted 70lb bar.  Ill stick with 60 next time or go even lower.  I am doing 21 lunges, then switching legs, doing 21 lunges, then doing 21 fucking back extensions.  Each superset takes a while, so I wonder if weight here has to be reduced.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2012)

Bench press
135lbs for 3, 21 reps
Superset with
Pre weighted curl bar rows
100lbs for 3, 21 reps

T bar row
3 plates for 3 sets, 21 reps
Superset with
Alternating DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 21 reps

2 Drop sets of calves

Static Stretched


All workouts are 60 sec RI.

This was absolute bonkers.  I needed RPs everywhere.  No change in weight but this is the MOST ive ever sweat on a horizontal day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2012)

Pullups
~supersetted w~
Standing OH BB Press (85lbs) for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec RI; many RPs)

Standing OH DB Press (35lb DBs) for 3 sets, 21 reps
~supersetted w~
 Close Grip Pulldowns (125lbs) (60 sec RI; RPs)


Drop Set of Standing Calf Press
Pyramid of Calves
More calves


Static Stretched

Wow.  This I cant do.  Sure I had less carbs than usual and yes I had the fat bar, but this was just one of those Do Until Failure setups.  Not much else to add.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 reps
345lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; strapped)

GMs
185lbs for 3 sets, 3 rps (full recovery)

Cable Rope Pushdowns
160lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (< 60 sec RI)

Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


Switched it up for the heavy days.  This was easy, but I was just taking extra caution since my back tweaked last time I did squats.  Lowest rep range to go is 2 reps, so I have room to play with.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2012)

Weighted Pullups (strapped)
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 3 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
90bs for 4 sets, 2-3 reps (full recovery)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; PR)

Weighted Chin ups
70lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Static Stretched


I got the fat bar!  I just coudlnt fucking focus on shit!  I did what I could, but god dammit, my grip was slipping.  4 squat cages have normal sized pull up bars and 4 have fat ones.  Its hard to grip WITH Versa Straps.  You just cant wrap around nicely.

185lbs felt heavy.  190lbs?  Maybe 195lbs...

The chins and DBs can go up.  The DBs will be a bitch cuz its more of the setup that is awkward.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2012)

Wam ups..
Hip mobility as always

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Static Lunges
185lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Turkish getups
Cable curls

Static Stretched


No pain and yep, easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2012)

Bench Press

135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
185lbs for 5 reps 
225lbs for 5 reps 
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
120lb DBs for 4 reps
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 3-4 reps (full recovery)

DB Row
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Calf Press
10plates for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretch


Ok, Bench can go up.  I can try more reps with the 130lbs, but the Yates has to stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2012)

Hip Mobility

Squats
115lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
115lbs for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec RI; RPs all over the fucking place)

Barbell Static Lunge
60lbs for 3 sets 21 reps
~superset with~
GMs
60lbs for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec; same story)

SkullCrushers
35lbs for 3 sets, 25, 21, 21 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
65lbs for 3 sets, 23 reps (60 sec RI)

Talked to a nice ass
Static Stretched


Not much to add.  This shit is just incredibly hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2012)

Bench press
135lbs for 3, 21 reps
Superset with
Pre weighted curl bar rows
100lbs for 3, 21 reps

T bar row
3 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 21 reps
Superset with
DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 21 reps

Caveman

Static Stretched


All workouts are 60 sec RI.

Same shit as before.  Pretty hard, embarrassing stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2012)

Pullups
~supersetted w~
Standing OH BB Press (95lbs) for 3 sets, 21 reps (60 sec RI; many RPs)

Standing OH DB Press (30lb DBs) for 3 sets, 21 reps
~supersetted w~
 Close Grip Pulldowns (120lbs) (60 sec RI; RPs)

Tri set of ab work

Static Stretched


Ok heres the deal.  I dont see what I am getting with 21 reps that I couldnt get with 16.  I am failing all over the place and it seems stupid.  I say go back to under 21 for a bit.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip mobility as always

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Static Lunges
195lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

2 Caveman

Static Stretched


Nervous still, but still...cake!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2012)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
185lbs for 3 reps 
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps 
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Yates Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Flat DB Press
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (full recovery)

DB Row
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (full recovery)

Caveman

Static Stretch


Great day.  Good bench, but the rows sucked.  I gotta go down?  Fuck!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; strapped)

GMs
195lbs for 3 sets, 3 rps (full recovery)

Cable Woodchops, Torso twists, Olbiques

Static Stretched


I was nervous today but yesterday I did some good benching, right?  Well, paying attention to your body is one thing, but trusting your body is another.  This shouldnt be a problem and it wasnt.  Going up though?    I dont want GMs to go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2012)

Weighted Pullups (strapped)
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 3 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
90bs for 3 sets, 2-3 reps (full recovery)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
190lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; PR)

Weighted Chin ups
75lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Standing OH DB Press
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Seated Calf
3 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Wellll, the pullups werent easier with the smaller bar!  But.  I really didnt want to do shit.  Motivation is my killer today.  The pullups were like 2.5 reps.

The presses were kinda awesome.  Pushing that bar over my head, trusting my body, never failing is a nice feat.  The DBs werent as hard to setup as I had thought.

The chins were kinda easy.  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2012)

Hip Mobility

Squats
115lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
115lbs for 3 sets, 18 reps (60 sec RI; less RPs)

Barbell Static Lunge
60lbs
~superset with~
Romanian Deads
60lbs for 3 sets, 18 reps (60 sec; same story)

Cable Pressdown 
85lbs for 3 sets, 18 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


This still sucks, but god dammit, its much more manageable.  Too much blood flow!  Oh wait!  I forgot I had half my protein from soy.  Is it true that the extra arginine will give pumps?!

The second superset is so fucking hard.  Too much work.

I wouldve done more presses, but if I work out tomorrow, I dont want to be sore.


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2012)

Density Push up  (forget what lvl)
12 push ups in a minute for 10 minutes

Bench press
135lbs for 3, 18 reps
Superset with
55lb DB Rows
for 3, 21 reps

T bar row
3 plates + 10lbs for 3 sets, 18 reps
Superset with
DB Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 18 reps

Caveman

Static Stretched


All workouts are 60 sec RI.

And again, the rep scheme was still hard.  Had some RPs but not nearly as much as before.  Switched out the pre weighted bar for the DBs just to have less equipment to use.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip mobility as always

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Static Lunges
195lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps (full recovery)

Cable Crunches
30 sec Caveman

Static Stretched


Still pretty easy.  Whats funny is that I didnt go up on the lunges, but I was wobbly as all hell doing them tonight.  DB Lunges are gonna have to make a comeback.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2012)

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps 
185lbs for 3 reps 
225lbs for 3 reps 
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; spotted on 2 sets)

BB Row
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)

Flat DB Press
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (full recovery; first set was 6 reps)

DB Row
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (full recovery)

Close Grip Bench
225lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (<2 min RI)

Static Stretch


I am sick!  Sneezing like a motherfucker and look, I still got 315!    Rows suffered and by the end, I was spent.  No cavemans for me.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hip Mobility

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 3 reps
365lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; strapped)

GMs
175lbs for 3 sets, 4 rps (full recovery)

Standing Calf Raise
warm ups
230lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Pretty solid and worry free after a respiratory illness of some sort.  God damn I want to go up.

I lowered the GMs though cuz, well, who fucking cares about really heavy GMs?


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2012)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
155lbs for 3 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery; PR)

Weighted Pullups (strapped)
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
35lbs for 3 reps
80bs for 3 sets, 3 reps (full recovery)


Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 5 reps (full recovery)

Weighted Chin ups
80lbs for 3 sets, 4-5 reps (full recovery)
Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Switched things around.  I thought I was gonna be an animal today, but when I did 185lbs as a warm up, I decided to use it as the workout.  I hardly consumed any calories yesterday and this is paying the price.

Going to be doing negatives until my mass gainer runs out, then cutting calories again.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hips hips hips!

ATG Squats
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
35lb Dbs for 8 reps (too heavy)
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (60-90 sec RI; RPs)

Silly Leg Extensions
60lbs for 12 reps (too heavy)
50lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPs)

Calf Press
4 plates? for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched

5 second Negatives!!!!!


I only have a little left of the mass gainer, so i thought I might as well do negatives.  Squats can go up, the rest should stay.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2012)

Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Barbell Row
135lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 reps
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI; RPs)

Cable Pushdowns
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Preacher Curl
20lbs + bar for 2 sets, 10 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Density Push up
12 push ups per minute for 10 minutes (failed?)

Static Stretched


Bench and BB Row can go up slightly, DB press can stay?  DB Row can go down to 70lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2012)

After a fight then sprint at work..

Romanian Deads
95lbs for 5 reps
115lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3 reps, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
70lbs for 10 reps
75lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Heavy Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


Easy day.  Romanians need to go up and Gms?  Well, they can stay.  Curls were fine.

Got into a fight today and I was flipped 3 times!  Not sure how I was tossed around, but we got the fucker.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2012)

Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; RPs on last set)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
65lbs for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; RP on last set)

Seated Neutral Grip Pulldown
120lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Holy shit, I forgot DB Press!

Standing French Press
Cable Rope Curl

Static Stretched


How the fuck did I forget?!  God dammit.

The pullups needed jumps on the last set.  Presses were good, pulldowns were good.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2012)

Warm ups..
Hips hips hips!

ATG Squats
155lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; RPs)

Leg Extensions
70lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
4 plates? for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

HIIT

Static Stretched

5 second Negatives!!!!!


Squats went up and they felt the same.  Go up?  Bulgarians felt the same too.  Like shit.  The rest is the same.

Ok, so I hit on this girl who looks serious about body building.  Shes not good looking and her chest is that of a 10 yr old boy.  I hate that shit.  But shes improved her lower body and her ass and legs look great.  She worked out in a squat cage next to me and I thought, fuck it, lets chat.  She was very chatty, nice, and the conversation flowed better than I had anticipated.  She is a figure competitor and I became impressed.  In fact, I felt like an asshole for judging her harshly.  Then she drops the bomb.  "yeah, my boyfriend and i...."  Jesus, you had to throw that in there?  Now I no longer want to talk.  Why not throw that out there if I ask you out?  Ugh.  Fuck her, she was ugly anyway.

I ended up chatting with a better looking girl and no mention of a boyfriend this time, but I didnt want to overstay my welcome and block her hamstring curls.    Ill talk to her again.  The 10 yr old boy with a nice ass?  Not likely.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2012)

Bench Press
135lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 6 reps
195lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Barbell Row
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (75-90 sec RI)

DB Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI; RPs)

Preacher Curl
40lbs + bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (75-90 sec RI; RP)


Static Stretched


I forgot about the bench's bar hurt my wrist like hell last time.  Eh.  Glad I am done with this.

Since I wont be doing negs again, not much to say about today.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2012)

Hips

Romanian Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

GMs
145lbs for 3 reps, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Hamstring Curl
75lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Seated Calves
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Heavy Cable Crunches

Static Stretched


Well, shit, I went up 20lbs on deads and it wasnt a snap, but it wasnt hard.

GMs were though.  So were calves, but curls can go up.  Oh yeah, I aint doing this shit again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2012)

Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; RPs on last set)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for 5 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Neutral Grip Pulldown
130lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl, then Hammer DB curl
25lb DB for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Last negative workout!  Not much to say.  Gonna have to choose some exercises for all strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2012)

Back to Strength..

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
340lbs for 1 rep (failed.  MAX)

Close Grip bench
225lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; first set had 5 reps)

T-Bar
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 20lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
110lb DBs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


340lb max isnt too shabby for not training for it.  Ill clean everything else up when I write the program.  The close grip and DB rows were hard, but the Tbar will be hard to set up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2012)

WESTSIDE NIGGA!

ME Deadlift
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 1 rep
375lbs for 1 rep
385lbs for 1 rep
395lbs for 1 rep
405lbs for 1 rep (full recovery; PR since bulged disk!)

GMs
135lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 4 reps
175lbs for 4 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Yay!!!!!!  I have touched 405 in almost a decade!  It wasnt impossible!  No pain!  But here lies the question of WESTSIDE.  Each website I find detailing this program seem to copy off each other.  Am I supposed to chose 1 of squat/deadlift/GM or cycle them?  Seems odd if I cycle them and not cycle bench..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2012)

DE bench

Speed Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
200lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 2 reps

Close Grip Bench
225lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rope Pushdowns
130lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


This was weird but I suppose thats fine.  Just training the neurological impulses yes?

Triceps and oddly, my post. deltoids are sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2012)

DE Deads

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
185lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (30+ sec RI)

Squats
135lbs for 3 reps
225lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
255lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

DragonFlags 2 x 5
Cable Rope Crunch 170lbs, 3 x 8
Torso Cable Twists 70lbs, 3 x 8 

Static Stretched


Ok, doing conventional deads chipped away at my shins.  I bled so much today.  Not sure about this shit....  But, well see how it goes.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
290lbs for 3 rep (3RM?)
315lbs for 1 rep
325lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 1 rep (MAX)

Close Grip bench
245lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI; last set had 5 reps)

Cable Pushdown
170lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


345lb max is only a max cuz I didnt find a spot and the fucking bar hit the hooks on the way up.  5 lbs in less than 7 days though?  Wow.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2012)

ME Deadlift
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
365lbs for 1 rep
385lbs for 1 rep
405lbs for 1 rep
415lbs for 1 rep (full recovery; PR since bulged disk!)

GMs
135lbs for 5 reps
185lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Glute-Ham Raise
BW for 8 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Woodchops
Cable Crunches
Planks

Static Stretched


I wasnt in this 100% and still no pain.  5lbs away from my all time best.  90% of 415lbs is..<375lbs.  I am supposed to do 5 sets of my 3RM?  Do you know how fucked up my shins are?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2012)

DE bench

Speed Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps
260lbs for 2 reps

Close Grip Bench
245lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rope Pushdowns
170lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Caveman
Incomplete Density push  up
Static Stretched


Little more strict to the westside.   345MAX x 65% = 224

Forget where I got the 245 from for close grip, but it was done.  The volume is copied from 3 sites.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2012)

DE Deads

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
205lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
250lbs for 6 sets, 1 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

DragonFlags 2 x 5
Cable Rope oblique Crunch 130lbs, 3 x 8

Static Stretched


Did something more of the template of a squat, but my shins are thanking me.  Not much to note.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 18, 2012)

ME Bench

Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 3 reps
310lbs for 3 reps (3rm?)
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 1 rep (spotted)

Close Grip bench
255lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI; last set had 3 reps; failed)

Skullcrushers
90lbs + bar for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-Bar
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Talked to a 10.

Static Stretched


I hate failing but today was the first time I did a 3 rep max since I had a spot.  I didnt have much calories, it was late, excuse, excuse.

I went up everywhere else and perhaps I shouldnt had.  The close grip went up 10lbs but I needed a spot on the 3rd and 4th set.  Shit, the 4th I abandoned.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2012)

ME Squat
Hip Mobility

Squat
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 3 reps
285lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
335lbs for 1 rep
355lbs for 1 rep
375lbs for 1 rep (MAX; PR)

GMs
185lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Heavy Robe Crunches
Planks

Static Stretched


Wow, thats the most ever!  Didnt really feel hard, but I am scared about my back.  Felt a little lower left trap twitching on that last rep.  I was dizzy too.  Too nervous.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2012)

DE bench

Speed Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 2 reps

Close Grip Bench
245lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Rope Pushdowns
170lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar Row
4 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Had little time today.  I went up on the 2 rep test   Not bad.

Everything else was standard.  Did 4 plates on rows.  That was....great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2012)

DE Deads

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
210lbs for 10 sets, 2 reps (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 6 sets, 1 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

DragonFlags 3 x 3
Cable Rope oblique Crunch 130lbs, 3 x 8

Static Stretched



Fired through this shit with a headache.  Nothing to say.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2012)

ME Dips

Weighted Dips
BW for 2 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
45lbs for 5 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
90lbs for 3 reps
115lbs for 3 reps
135lbs for 3 reps
145lbs for 3 reps (PR)
155lbs for 3 reps  (PR; full recovery)

Close Grip Bench
245lbs for 4 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Pushdowns
175lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

T-bar row
1 plate for 6 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (75 sec RI; hard at end)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Switched it up!  Ill do maybe 2 weeks of dips.  Dont know if my shoulders could hold out.  Everything else is just a staple.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2012)

ME Squat
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 3 reps (full recovery; 3rm?)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
295lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Rope Crunches w/planks

Caveman

Static Stretched


All over the place today.  I just wanted to do more heavy shit.  I replaced Glute Hams with Deads.  Good switch up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2012)

DE Dips
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
25lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
45lbs for 3 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
95lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-40 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
250lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps (60 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
190lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Row
65lb DBs for 6 reps
75lb DBs for 6 reps
100lb DBs for 5 sets, 6 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Caveman 

Static Stretched

Be gone with Dips!  Going this heavy for as fast as I can is just silly.  65% of my 3rm wasnt 95lbs and it felt too heavy.  Westside is on its way out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2012)

DE Squat
210lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps

Deads
265lbs for 6 sets, 1 rep

DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Tri set of abs

Stretched


Fucking IM is acting weird today and deleted my last entry.  Anyway, here it is, summed up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2012)

Back to 5x5

Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for x reps
95lbs for 5 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Chin ups
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Ahhhh, back to the good ol trusty rep scheme.  I am going to keep all weight except the presses.  145lbs for the BB and 60lb DBs for the...DBs.

To increase intensity, what ill do is lower the RIs every so often.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2012)

Working out sucks when hungover, even if its a small one.

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Ab supersets

Static Stretched


I wanted to do 315lbs but this volume is tough.  Plus, working with edged plates SUCKS.

Anyway, 185lbs was a bit scary.  I could blame it on my condition but who knows.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2012)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; last set had 4 reps; my spot showed up right then like a jerk.  Did 6th set, didnt need him)

Tbar Row
1 plate for 6 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Press
105lb Dbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; last 2 sets had longer rests)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Awesome day.  Really, I am going to bench what I dead?  Not making sense.  The presses were fine, DBs can go up.

The tbars can have a 10lber, the yates can go down to 215.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2012)

DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 10 steps
40lb DBs for 10 steps
45lb DBs for 10 steps
50lb DBs for 10 steps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Squats
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was a small battle.  Lunges were wobbly and squats were tight.  Mightve been the 1mr.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
30lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for x reps
95lbs for 5 reps
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Chin ups
30lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


The chins last set had 4 reps, the DB presses last set had 5 reps.  These can go up, but the other ones need to stay making the rests go down.  Just forgot today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped on 4 sets)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Ab superset

Static Stretched


I felt great today and today was hard.  Lets hope I can do this again in the future.  Those fucking Gms at the end, jesus, I need to rest even MORE before I start.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2012)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
225lbs for 2sets 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Tbar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Press
110lb Dbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
215lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; shit form on last 2 sets)

HIIT KBs

Static Stretched


No spot needed.  Ok, well keep it and lower rests.  Same goes for everything, well, I mean, everything else should stay as it was hard as fuck.   No more adding weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2012)

DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 10 steps
55lb DBs for 10 steps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI)

Squats
225lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Boy did I get better at these.  I need to do all 75 sec rests next time.  As far as the squats go, I can maybe go up 10lbs but I really want to know where I stand with all the previous sets being 75 sec RI


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> Weighted Pullups
> BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
> 30lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI) 

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs 
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


God damn these deads are tough.  My shins are always bleeding!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps
30lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
The bar for x reps
95lbs for 5 reps
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (<75 sec RI)

Chin ups
30lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (<30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)


Static Stretched


I know I just did this, but Ihad to switch this now while I could.  It is difficult rowing when your hamstrings are sore, so I must do bench and rows AFTER deads.

Today was easy really.  Getting better cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2012)

DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 10 steps
55lb DBs for 10 steps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

Squats
235lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Abs

Static Stretched


Guess my cardio is good. Went up on squats after doing a whole set scheme of 70lb DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2012)

Bench Bitch
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
225lbs for 2sets 5 reps
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI; failed last set)

FUCK

Tbar Row
2 plates for 5 reps
3 plates for 5 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

DB Press
110lb Dbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
205lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Arms 

Static Stretched


I did the first 3 sets at 75 sec on the dot.  The 4th and 5th set, I sat back on the bench AT the 75 sec mark.  So under 90 but over 75 sec.  Either way, I mustve fucked up my rhythm cuz I coudlnt go past 3 reps on bench.  Tis ok though.

Everything else was fine...hard.  Yates can go up 5 pounds.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Felt easy, then it didnt.  hah.  God dammit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
30lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
30lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for x sets, 30 reps

Chin ups
BW for x sets, 30 reps

Caveman x 3 

Static Stretched


My elbow is popping and giving some discomfort, so no more pressing other than what is in cavemans.  So, obviously, I did a shit load of pullups!

Whats interesting is that I dropped the rests and though form got shitty at the end of the 4th and 5th sets, I was fine.  Then I did the other sets with 30 sec rests?  Perhaps I have no choice but to go up.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> Bench Bitch
> 135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
> 225lbs for 2sets 5 reps
> 275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (75-90 sec RI; failed last set)
> ...



Snipped a bit, but _damn _that workout looks BRUTAL.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh it did.  Not sure why I failed when Ive done it before.  Either way, my elbow is saying stop.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2012)

DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 10 steps
55lb DBs for 10 steps
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60-75 sec RI; needed RP)

Squats
235lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Abs

Static Stretched


Really, how do I forget the weight used?  I went up this week accidently and it took its toll.  Twas hard!  Still did it though.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2012)

^^^^ Don't feel bad. I forget reps, weight, where I've parked my car. lol


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2012)

Add order to the list.  God dammit, today was horizontal..

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps
295lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60-75 sec RI)

GMs
175lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Holds
Caveman
Abs

Static Stretched


Dropped the rests to 60 sec.  But something was off....my form.  I was all over the place.  I increased the rests over 60 on my 4th set, but I needed a quick breather before the 5th rep.  The last set had 75 sec.  Back was inflammed, so 175 was the number for GMs.  Then it went away!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2012)

T bar rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
215lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; shit form on last 2 sets)

Seated Row
130lbs for x sets, 30 reps

Caveman


Good?  bad?  I miss chest.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2012)

DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 10 steps
55lb DBs for 10 steps
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (60-75 sec RI)

Squats
235lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

2 tri sets of arms and abs
Caveman

Static Stretched


Went to the proper weight and no failures!  Gym will be closed for a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2012)

Flat DB Press
40lb DBs for 10 reps
50lb DBs for 10 reps
70lb DBs for 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45+ sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Calves

Caveman

Jogging intervals

Stretched


Gonna be spending more time in the gym during this cut.  I am starting off slow as the gyms hours dont match my work schedule right not.  In any case, some days I will do caveman or HIIT.  My job consists of running some times and because of SAID I should incorporate some running, like it or not. 

Incline DBs must go down, same with both OHs.  I rested more than I was supposed to instead of going down.

Gotta show off.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing Calves
Caveman w/abs

Static Stretched


I can go up on the squats maybe 10lbs and the lunges?  Well, they were 30 sec RI for the first 3 (maybe 4) sets, then 45 sec came in and I really, really needed it.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2012)

T bar Rows
1 plate for 3 sets, 8 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
3 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
30lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin ups
30lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI; RPs)

Calves
Caveman
Attempted HIIT, Eliptical Intervals

Static Stretched


Everything was great.  T bars can get that extra 10lbs.
Pullups can go up 10lbs, but chins can go down 5lbs.

I tried to do some sprints but during my warm up jog, my shins hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

GMs
155lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Giant Set abs
Calves

Caveman


Ran out of steam today.  Hate deads in the morning.  Anyway, Romanian can go up to 275lbs and GMs can go up to 165lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
70lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman


Stretched




God dammit, i knew the inclines were too light!  Ugh.  70lb DBs!  Everything else will remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
255lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Rope Crunch (drop set)
Calf Press

Static Stretched


I was lucky to show up today.  Yesterday was my cheat day and alcohol tasted soooo good.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2012)

T bar Rows
1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (<45 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Eliptical Intervals

Static Stretched


Not a great cut when you have a cheat day that involves alcohol.  2 cheats in 4 days means a long haul of cardboard and water in my future.

Anyway, everything should remain.  The vertical movements sucked but I was fucked at that point.  I was lucky to do 25min on the eliptical.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> T bar Rows
> 1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
> 2 plates for 10 reps
> 3 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
> ...



Brutal!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
245lbs for 1 rep
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

GMs
165lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
HIIT
Dragonflags
Calves

Static Stretched


Felt great today.  Everything should remain.  Have to see if I can keep this up.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday
Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
70lb DBs for 8 reps
80lb DBs for 3 reps
110lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Friend was in town so I did what I could.  RIs werent as short as I would have liked.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman
Standing Calf Press

Static Stretched


Weird how you have a decent workout on a day you dont feel like working out.  I went up in squats cuz I didnt want to feel like a pussy no mo.  And Lunges had 30 sec RI only on the 2nd set.  I stopped that shit real quick.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2012)

T bar Rows
1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman


Static Stretched


Dammit!  Whyd I have a failure!?  I had a good run for a few..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves
Abs

Static Stretched


Amazing how one forgets certain things when one does the same shit EVERY WEEK!  I had only 45sec for the Romanian.  Didnt tether on < 45 sec.

Oh and hit on a HOT power lifting, tight ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
75lb DBs for 8 reps
95lb DBs for 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves
Static Stretched


Increased the weight and looky that!  No problem.  Uhhhh, well, I tried to do 30 sec throughout but the last exercise was tough and the one before it was almost as tough.  Getting there though.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
265lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Shins and hip flexors hurt bad.  Might have to take a day off no matter what.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2012)

T bar Rows
1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 2 sets, 3 reps
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; form took a dive)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Tri Set Abs

Static Stretched


I had a bit more success with the pullups but frankly, it was tough.  Everything seemed a bit harder today.  Thats the calorie deficit showing.  When I got to the Chins, I decided to start with 30 sec RI and then on set 3, I did 45 sec RI.  Caveman was a bitch too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves

Static Stretched



Today draggggggged.  Nothing to boast about.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Tonight I wasnt on anything but amino acids.  Everything is a carbon copy of last week on paper, only this time I gauged the times.  First 3 sets I used 30 sec, then I rested til 45 on the last 2 sets.  I did this for the standing OHs, but with the inclines, I just set up ON the 30 sec mark.  I set up ON the 30 sec mark for the first lift too, yeah, but I deadlift that shit up for each set, so I consider that a workout in itself.  The inclines are easier, so the extra seconds are needed when I tire, but they arent enough to reach 45.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Went up!  I paid for it though.  Lunges were more offset than hard.  I did cavemans because my shins were shot still (which means I couldnt sprint) and I wanted to do abs within the caves.

Too much pussy round these parts.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2012)

T bar Rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI;failed)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Calves

Static Stretched


Wasnt 100%.  Saturday is my cheat day and it includes alcohol.  I did very well considering I only had 1 scoop of soy and preworkout shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI; first 2 sets werent strapped)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched



Real strong today!  Felt fine and with less calories!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 27, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves
Dragonflags

Static Stretched


All 30 sec baby.  This morning though, the first workout was such a bitch!  Everything else felt a little harder, as expected.  Todays workout was fueled by only Ragorok and Amino X.  Oh and fish oil


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Today was tough.  All 30 sec and I had to go down in lunges.  I got through it though.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2012)

T bar Rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (<30 sec R)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; RP)

Caveman
Eliptical HIIT 20 min
Static Stretched


Hah, I was hungover last week when I did this.  Its amazing what you can do despite the night before.  

Pullups went down but so did the rests.  I actually did less than 30 sec on the wides.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman x2
Calves

Static Stretched


I was extremely pissed today from work.  I got a shit raise at work and wha-la, 20 sec rests!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves
Sprints, HIIT

Static Stretched


Still rocking bitch.  But it was harder.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps 

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 5 reps 

Calves
Eliptical for 20 min

Static Stretched


Today was a joke.  I was badly hung and rests werent done.  I need to stop drinking.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2012)

T bar Rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-25 sec RI)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; RPs!)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; RPs)

Tabata x2
Static Stretched


My back is actually on the fritz from not sleeping right.  I am in pain, but I was ok during the lifts.  In any case, I did not have many calories BEFORE the workout.  This keeps fucking with me.  I had failures and RPs on the pullups, but the other lifts were muuuuch improved.

And look, Tabata?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2012)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
225lbs for 3 reps
275lbs for 1 rep
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Caveman
Tabata
Abs

Static Stretched


Looking good!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (<30 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Sprints, HIIT

Static Stretched


Less than 30 sec fucked me.  I am not sure what made me go up on the inclines, but that was silly too.  I need to go back down.  The OH DBs were a joke.  Just got too amped!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2012)

Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
275lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Calves


Static Stretched


Thats more like it!  Honestly, I couldve done something else but dammit if going to Publix isnt a distraction.  Anyway, lunges were a bitch and I was on the brink of failure.  That may had been cuz of the sill RIs on Squats.  I did 20 sec for the first 3 sets, then 25 sec on the next 2, then 30 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2012)

T bar Rows
4 plates + 20lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; RPs!)

Chin ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman
Tabata 

Static Stretched


Started strong and then bam, failed a lot.  Its apparent that Ive lost strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (<30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Caveman
Sprints, HIIT

Static Stretched


I went with doing standard inclines cuz, why not?  I was able to use heavier weight and the onset muscle soreness (or lack of calories) didnt fuck up the OH presses.


----------



## Louie Farone (Oct 19, 2012)

new here but thats some good digets, looking for people in tampa , clearwater area. use to get in body building shows in 2000 here in Tampa. lookin for the photographer Doris Barrilleax . that's  how i found this site. great site


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck.  I dont know what happened.  I hurt my back warming up for squats.

-good form?  check
-fatigues?  warm up, so no.  check
-calories? fress. check
-high weight?  185lbs?  no, check
-what the flying fuck was different?  Arginine heavy supplement?  Havent taken a pre workout in a while so thats it?  Who the fuck knows?  

This is stupid.  I felt something pop in my L5 area and it hurt.  I immediately racked the weight and thought of leaving.  Stretched a bit and once again, I remembered when I truly hurt my back and I didnt feel near that pain.  So what gives?  How am I supposed to predict this again?  I cant.

So..I tried doing lunges.  No pain.  40lb DBs for 8 sets, 10 steps (30 sec RI)  Then I did some KB shit.  Still ok, but I feel it more here.  Stretched, left.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2012)

Switch a roo

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (20 sec RI)

Tabata
Clean n Press Circuit

Static Stretched


See, I mustve just pulled a back muscle.  No real pain in that area, unlike a disc realted problem.  You dont bounce back this quickly.

Anyway, I switched up the exercises hoping for better results and no.  I just barely missed the mark on chins.  The rows were a new failure too.  Naturally, the t bars were down cuz of my back.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Sprints, HIIT

Static Stretched


Today was nerve racking cuz of the db lifts. 230Lbs for 8x is scary considering i hurt my back warming up with 185lbs.

Aww well. Lost strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2012)

Squats
After a series of warm ups..and no pain
275lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


What the fuck?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (25-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
4 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Clean n Press Circuit

Static Stretched


Back to form I see, eh?  :  T bars were pretty damn shitty.  Bad form.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2012)

Conventional deads
Shit load of warms
315lbs for 10 sets, 1rep (30 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec ri)

Gms
175lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec ri)

Caveman

Static stretched


Nervously, i did what i could and managed quite well. Tired too.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
115lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
95lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI; failed)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical

Static Stretched


Tried some Bullnox pre workout shit.  And it was shit.  I faile don the very last rep of inclines.  Hmm..  On creatine and I had a failure?  Yeah, its junk.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2012)

Squats
After a series of warm ups..and no pain AGAIN
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)


Static Stretched


So no pain eh?  Weird. See?  What the fuck happened 4 weeks ago.  I skipped caveman and sprints cuz I have off tomorrow.  Ill do them then.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-40 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
4 plates for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-40 sec RI)

Caveman
HIIT Sprints
Another Caveman

Hit on an 18 year old 
Static Stretched


Now thats a good day.  Form sucked on T-bars.  Gotta go lower.  Speaking of lower, I am < 206lbs!  I had a sweater, jeans, and phone when I weighed myself!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like your routine, I am a fan of those rep ranges.  how is it working for you size and strength wise?  what is your frequency look like per workout?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2012)

Stewart14 said:


> I like your routine, I am a fan of those rep ranges.  how is it working for you size and strength wise?  what is your frequency look like per workout?



I remember you.

Well I am cutting so the rep ranges are very nice.  Any more and I fatigue.  I workout often.  Id say 1 day off from legs somewhere in the middle and 1 day of kettlebells.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2012)

Conventional deads
Shit load of warms
315lbs for 10 sets, 1rep (20 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec ri)

Gms
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec ri)

Caveman x 2

Static stretched


Great day despite not feeling like going.  Just felt very strong.

I ate like shit today.  Work provided free food so I ate cookies, chips, and fried chicken.  Been a while since I ate that shit and it made me feel VERY sluggish.  Calorie surplus?  Anyway, it made my motivation extra low.  I had 2 ephedras and bcaas too.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2012)

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 5 reps
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 3 reps
120lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (25-30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (35 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; failed)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


I went up 5lbs and looky that, I did it!  This was a weird press.  I felt energized, not tired, yet I felt I could fail at the end.  Never did.  I focused on 30 sec RIs, sometimes picking them up before the 30 mark, but I have to do a deadlift every time before a set, so its a bitch.

The inclines suffered from the previous workout, but this time no failures.  I accidently did DBs before BB.  The DBs were easy and the BB ended up having an unfinished set.  I pulled a muscle near my neck and abandoned the 8th set.

Talked to a HOT girl for a while.  Shes fucking 18!  She doesnt look it at all and surprisingly, I wasnt bored talking to her.  Ugh, a teenager though AKIRA?  Really?  YES.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2012)

Squats
Warms
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 6 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Tri Set Abs

Static Stretched


Thats it for a while.  206lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
after some warms..
25lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
after some warms
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Neutral chins
~super setted with~
Dips
BW for 3 sets, 6 reps each

Static Stretched


Adorably strong today.  Nothing was hard, no sweat, and I was hung over.  Weird shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 26, 2012)

Conventional deads
Shit load of warms
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-40 sec ri)

Gms
185lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec ri)

Caveman

Static stretched


I love this shit.  But god damn was I tired when I got to the kettle bells.  Couldnt do more than 1.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2012)

Kettlebell day.

Cuz I am a bad ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2012)

Upper Horizontal

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
120lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

DB Row
A series of warm ups..
100lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (25-30 sec RI)

Supersetted some tris and bis.  *silly*

Static Stretched


Solid workout, but man was I tired.  NO CARBS before the day.  1 scoop + water then BCAAs.  Oh and Stimerex, but nothing else and I was wanting to quit before the T bars.  Naturally, thats why I didnt do sprints or cavemen.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2012)

Squats
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
45lb DBs for 6 hilarious sets, 5 reps (20-40 sec RI)

Caveman
Tri set of ab work

Static Stretched


Started to replace workouts and volume will increase eventually.  Bulgarians...   god damn them.  Burn central and I started to wonder today if these stupid things are as functional as shoulder raises.  They may just fucking burn!  Well see though, kettlebells were a bitch cuz of them.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 30, 2012)

pics?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
after some warms..
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
after some warms
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-35 sec RI; failed)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Neutral chins
~super setted with~
Dips
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps each

Eliptical 18 min

Static Stretched


Everything was spot on, but the 35lb chins.  The rep scheme just catches up with me.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2012)

Conventional deads
Shit load of warms
315lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20-30 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-40 sec ri)

20 min Caveman!
Dragon Flags

Static stretched


Man.  I was majorly hung over.  I was on this pre workout called Buzzerk and that shit...jesus.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2012)

Upper Horizontal

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
120lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Eliptical 23 min HIIT bullshit

Static Stretched


I increased the rests a tad and I feel like Ive gone a lil ballistic with the RIs.  I need to keep these fuckers raised because HR being elevated should be near max at the sessions after the workout, not during heavy dumb bell presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2012)

Squats
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
50lb DBs for 6 hilarious sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Drop set of bis & tris

Static Stretched


I was wobbly on the squats and the bulgarians werent horrible since I increased the time.  

Yesterday was a major kettlebell day.  Wont work out for the weekend.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
after some warms..
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
after some warms
135lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (25-45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Caveman

Eliptical 18 min

Static Stretched


Increased rests again and this time, no failures.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> Conventional deads
> Shit load of warms
> 325lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20-25 sec ri)
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2012)

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
120lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-40 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates + 10lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-35 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Looking back at other days I did this, it must be a bitch.  Today did feel rather difficult.  I may be on the cusp of overtraining but after tomorrow, I wont have a gym so fuck it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2012)

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (~45 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (~45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (~45 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-35 sec RI)


Static Stretched


Back at the shitty gym for now.  Didnt want to get the new gym jitters so some shit went down.  Prepping for more high volume stuff.


----------



## Hungry (Dec 17, 2012)

Great journal.. Keep it up


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2012)

Squats
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI)

Bulgarian Squats
60lb DBs for 6 hilarious sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Tri set of cabled bis, tris, & abs
Tanned 
20 min of Eliptical

No place to stretch? 


No wonder why Bulgarians were ridiculous.  I did 50lb DBs last time.  Either way, twas a good workout for the basic gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2012)

Weighted Pullups
after some warms..
35lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
after some warms
145lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (25-45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (20-30 sec RI)

Supersetted Neutral pullups and dips x 3

Eliptical 20 min

Static Stretched


Just about the exact same.  Felt good but I just cant get a good sweat at this shit hole.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 23, 2012)

Conventional deads
Shit load of warms
325lbs for 10 sets, 1 rep (20-25 sec ri)

Romanian deads
285lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec ri)

Static Holds

23 min Eliptical

Static stretched


Still at this shithole, but a good workout nonetheless.  Exact copy of last week.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2012)

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30-45 sec RI)

DB Row
105lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (~45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Alternating Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (~45 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Giant set of abs, bis, tris, abs
Leg Raises, planks

Static Stretched


Strong as fuck today, but my steam didnt last.  I got nauseous and hungry near the arm sets.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2012)

At LA fitness.

Squat
275lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30 sec ri)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 10 sets 1 rep (20 sec ri) 

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec ri)

Bulgarian squats
50lb dbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec ri)

Ab shit

Static stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2013)

Flat DB Press
A series of warm ups..
110lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
110lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (~45 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (40 sec RI)

T bar Row
3 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Superset of  bis, tris
Triset of planks, crunches, planks

Static Stretched


Theres my rep scheme for a bit and the pulls were hard as fuck.  I had to strap the DB rows and the T bars?  I couldnt believe how tough they were.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
185lbs for 6, 5 reps (too heavy)
155lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Bulgarians
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (30+ sec RI)

Kettlebell work

Standing Calf Raise
120lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I need to switch the rep scheme around, but I may be ok after a week or so.  Brink squats were only hard cuz I have to get used to them.  Bulgarians can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2013)

Weighted Pull ups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Bench
225lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; some negatives)

Flat Alternating DB Press
70lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman w/arms (3 compounds)

super setted abs

Static Stretched


I thought of doing a perpendicular movement plan.  Very interesting...  Chins became pretty hard.  RPs are ok for a mass workout, but I may do BW.

Bench can slightly go up.  It wasnt very easy, but I did manage to slow down the eccentrics despite all the energy I spent on the pullups.

Alternating can go up.  I wanted to do arms, but to save time, I just used them for the active rests in the cavemans.  I got up to doing 4 compounds but that has since changed!  I hardly could do 3.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2013)

Hammies bitch

Romanian Deads
warms..
315lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; 1st set un strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30-40 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Too tired today.  Still, not a bad set up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T bar row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Unilateral arm supersets

Static Stretched


The 1st 2 movements can go up 5-10lbs, but the other weights were perfect.  When things get too easy, I focus on the negatives.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Bulgarians
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Standing Calf Raise
120lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; negatives)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; negatives

Static Stretched


I did some negatives on the squats until I couldnt any more. Brinks did get better, as expected.  Bulgarians were fucking crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2013)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Bench
235lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; negatives; failed)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI; failed)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Giant set of bis, tris, abs, abs

Static Stretched


Some failures today that were made up after some RPs.  Truthfully, I failed bench cuz of the negatives, but I dont think I can net a bench after the first movement cuz of the crowd.  Ill have to stick with all pulls before presses, despite my efforts.  That said, these failures are ok now, but theyd better improve.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
325lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; 1st set un strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)



Ill do Cavemen later.  There Ill stretch.  As far as this workout goes, this shit was hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2013)

caveman x 3

Static Stretched

Threw this one in:


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T bar row
3 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Unilateral arm supersets

Static Stretched


Shouldve calmed down in the first exercise cuz I pulled something in my neck!  Again, I did negatives when things were easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2013)

Caveman x 3


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
135lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Bulgarians
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
4 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


God dammit!  I thought Brinks were easy!  Not bad after a night of booze.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri )

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
75lb dbs for 4x8 (45sec ri)

Giant set of bis, tris, &abs
3x10

Static stretched


What a morning. And fucking 245 was hard without negs! Clearly its cuz of the ri.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh Kay!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2013)

Whooooooashit, is this a beginning? 






Romanian Deads
warms..
330lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
145lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 10lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)



See, this is what irks me.  I can deadlift or...any other hard exercise after a night of drinking and excel fine, but a morning of 0 drinking brings in the same results?  Yes, I know I went up a lil but it was hard and a tad scary.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

T bar row
3 plates + 10lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

4 hours later..

Caveman x 2
Negative arm exercises

Static Stretched


Increased volume and calmed down.  No pain.  Whatdoyaknow?   Anyway, I start off doing as many negatives as I can, but then increase the tempo when I cant do them slow anymore.  Ehhhhh the DB movements were NOT done slowly.  Theyre hard enough on their own.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
145lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Bulgarians
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

20 min Caveman!

DragonFlags
Cable Torso Twists

Calf Press
6 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Lotta volume today.  I opted to increase volume vs. increase weight.  Eventually Ill go up, but nothing yet.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri; failed)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x8 (45sec ri)

Static stretched


Bench has gone down.  God dammit.  It has.  I know I am doing another set, but I failed at 3 reps on the 6th set.  The issue is that I was struggling with the last set as well.  Though I didnt do bad with the weighted pullups, with the extra set, I couldve been somewhat out of 'strength' energy.  Also, I had NO calories this morning.  Just aminos and Hyper FX.  Got it cuz I am trying D-aspartic acid route.  If I want to have a clean bulk, dity bulk, I have got to have some carbs before a workout.  Failures with bench, and the later chins have to do with this.

Oddly, the 80lb DBs was an increase, as difficult as it was.  I had a mind fart as I thought I did do 80s last time, not 75s.  It was hella hard, but I did do it and I did it at the end!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
330lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
150lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Glute ham Raise
BW for 3x8 (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Static Stretched


Ahh the power of women.  Didnt want to stay longer than I did, but I just loved looking at this ass. 

Anyway, scary or not, I did the workout again and it wasnt that hard.  Not easy...  Glute Hams were the hardest of the day really.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI; failed?)

T bar row
3 plates + 15lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

2 bi & tri exercises each

Static Stretched


I coudlnt get the last rep on the last set of the BB press.  

T bars went up but I didnt do many negs.  OH DB press seemed easier but not enough to go to 55s.  4x10?   90 lb rows are still a bitch.  

Perhaps ill do 4x10 with 60 sec RI.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

DragonFlags

Calf Press
4 plates + 50lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Jumbled workout.  I cant remember what I did, but Iknow I skipped Bulgarians because of how sore my hamstrings still are.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 6x5 (60 sec ri)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x8 (45sec ri)

Chins supersetted w/ 30lb bar

Close grip Bench supersetted w/ 55lb bar (RP)

Static Stretched


Soooo, I increased rests on bench.  I have to eventually right?  I did limited negs, but I got it.  The only exercise I really did negs on were the chins.  I decided, fuck it.  When I am failing on chins, I can always always always jump up and do negs down.  Thats what I did.  When it comes to other exercises, this proves difficult.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45+ sec RI; last set had 6 reps)

T bar row
3 plates + 15lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45+ sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45+ sec RI; RP)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 4 sets, 108 reps (45-60 sec RI; RP x 2; strapped)

A hilarious caveman

Static Stretched

Now this is how youre supposed to feel.  Nausiated.  I increased the volume instead of the weight and took away most negs.  Son of a fucking bitch.  I feel as if I was just out of it.  I wasnt tired, but my energy, no, my strength was shot.  I needed creatine!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
330lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45+ sec RI; strapped)

GMs
150lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 20lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Calf Press
3 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


God damn was this scary on a cold morning.  Did a lot of warm ups.  Same ol shit though.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 6x5 (45-60 sec ri; RPS)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x8 (45sec ri; RPs)

caveman

Static Stretched


Today sucked!  My mp3 took a shit, there was bad music playing, I had to use a squat cage to bench, UGH!  I am on Hyper FX with a creatine additive and this shit.  I dont know.  I sipped it through a meeting then guzzled the rest before the workout.  I dont know if its too much stimulant I have been taking lately or what, but I am a lil TIRED.  I pant and when I think I have caught my breath, I still feel weak.  Sometimes dizzy!

I failed on the bench.  I got 4 on the 5th set and 3 on the 6th and they both needed RPs.  The alternating needed a RP too but chins were just as shitty.  Did negs and that always helps my self esteem.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2013)

Squats
warms
245lbs for 5 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI) 

Bulgarians
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Calf Press
6 plates for 5 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, this one is interesting.  I was scared shitless during the squats (WHY?!) and then I did more reps and more weight on brinks    Guess I just got back into the swing of things?

Oh, DONT WEAR SHOULDERLESS SHIRTS ON BRINKS DAY.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Standing OH BB Press
> 145lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45+ sec RI; last set had 5 reps)
> 
> T bar row
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
335lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45+ sec RI; strapped)

GMs
155lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 4 sets, 5 reps (just a complete fucking mess)

Caveman

Seated Calf
2 plates + 50lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (another fucking mess)

Static Stretched


I increased the weight and RIs on deads.  Easy peezy.  I think the GMs are the same as last time, I just inputted wrong numbers.  The glute ham raise was a joke.  I have little clue how people can excel at this.  Its quite difficult.

My new mp3 player started being silly so I didnt do well with rests on the calves.

In other news..

There is this power lifting group that is always in the gym when I am there.  Two of them look strong, the others, look like average people that dont know how to spell gym.  Anyway, these clowns are always bringing in contraptions to do said power lifts, but I never see numbers nor do I see physical appearance changes.  Today though, they were finally doing high numbers.  Only, they took up a lot of space, made a mess, hogged up all the plates (didnt affect me), and they had all sorts of gadgets scattered among their area.  The gym personnel actually complained.  I cant blame them because they were loud, messy, and taking up a lot of space.  The most weight deadlifted was a sumo deadlift of 5-6 plates on each side.  Not bad.  However, if I need to bring an arsenal of equipment to the gym in order to lift a weight just once, Ill leave it to these guys.

Parting shot, if youre gonna be power lifting with all that stuff, put up good numbers or look better (or fat).  Otherwise, what is the point?  I mean, these guys have been doing the same shit for YEARS and it was only today I saw them testing themselves.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 6x5 (45-60 sec ri)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x8 (45sec ri)

40lb curls
~supersetted~
Chins

50lb french press
~supersetted~
Neutral Grip 70lb DB Presses

Static Stretched  Well I tried to but the fucking indian stuck like shit.


Today was better than last time.  I had some lousy pullups though.  I may had RPed on the first exercise and I never do that shit.  Everything else remained the same.  An improvement over last week, sure, and this time I felt I couldve done more.


----------



## anxiousasfuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Akira, just incase you never check the Sex Health forum on here anymore, I've added a reply to an old thread of yours and would love to hear how things turned out for you. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/86003-performance-anxiety-3.html

Thanks


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2013)

Fuck you.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2013)

Squats
warms
255lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45 sec RI)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI) 

Bulgarians
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI) 

A pathetic Caveman

Calf Press
6 plates + 50lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Went up a lil and switched the volume around and, wha la.  Done.  Brinks are still a bitch cuz of breathing and the bar rolling down.  Weak core.  BUlgarians went up and it was around here that I decided to do a caveman while being oddly fatigued.  I was truly nauseated.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
150lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

T bar row
3 plates + 20lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (1 min RI)

DB Row
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (1 min RI; RP on last set; strapped)

Caveman

Superset of curls n rows
Superset of french press n shoulder press (failed)

Static Stretched


I raised the rests and things got better.  DB rows are still an unbelievable bitch.  Not sure if doing this much weight with this much volume is good.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
335lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (1 min RI; strapped)

GMs
155lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
8 plates for 5 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
2 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Carbon copy of last time.  Shit still makes me nervous.  Did more calves this time cuz people at work made me feel self conscience.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2013)

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Bench
245lbs for 6x5 (45-60 sec ri)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x8 (45-60 sec ri; rped)

Alternating flat db press
90lb dbs for 4x8 (45-60sec ri; 2 rps)

Supersetted presses w curls w crunches on rhe cables

Static Stretched



Presses and pulls are in REVERSE.  I did 90lb presses because 85s were taken.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2013)

Squats
warms
255lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Bulgarians
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Calf Press
8 plates for 5 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI) 

Calf Press 
4 plates for 5 sets, 6 negs (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Other than feeling a little dizzy, this was a good workout.  Carbon copy of last time.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
150lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

DB Row
90lb DBs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI; strapped)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec - 1 min RI; RP)

T bar row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 - 1 min RI)

Caveman
Static Stretched


Flipped the pulls and things got muuuch better.  Didnt know I rested for a minute last time with the DB presses, which is why I had a lil RP.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 18, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
350lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min + RI; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 50lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Rope Crunches

Static Stretched


I felt solid today.  So much that I went up 50lbs and 1 rep!  I went down on GMs and more volume on Glute Ham Raise.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2013)

Bench
255lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (1 min RI)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 6 sets, 5 reps (1 min RI)

Chins
BW for 4 sets, 10 reps (1 min RI; RPs; FRs)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (1 min RI; 1st 2 sets were unilateral, last 2 werent)

Drop set of DB curls
Drop Set of close grip bench

Static Stretched


I noticed my volume doesnt balance with the other upper day, so I am adjusting.  Workout arrangement may had fucked with the chins, but I dont know.  Luckily, only reps count, not how they are completed.  I also noticed I only do unilateral presses and no pulls.  I do them on the other day, but somethings gotta give.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2013)

Squats
225lbs for 4x10 (1 min RI; last set had an RP at 5 and I stopped at 7)

Brink Squats
155lbs for 6x6 (45-60 sec RI)

Bulgarian squats
40lb DBs for 2x12 (1 min RI)

Standing Calf
Negative calf press

Stretched


Increased volume. I tries to do 4x10 but fuck is that hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2013)

DB Row
95lb DBs for 6x6 (<1 min RI; strapped)

Standing OH BB Press
150lbs for 6x6 (1 min RI; RPed on last set

T Bar
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Negative Preacher DB Curls
40lb DBs then 25lb DBs 2x12
Negative Cable Pushdowns
130lbs then 100lbs 2x12

Static Stretched


I knew the heavy DBs wouldnt be taken up so I did them first.  I went up and I did start to fatigue, but not badly.  OH!  I am on Ignite 2 on this trip.  Made me dizzy 10 min after I drank it, but it subsided in < 5 min.  Anyway, shall I go up?  I know I did more volume with legs, but thats legs

BB Press will stay.  Same with everything else.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2013)

Romanian Deads
warms..
315lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (1 min + RI; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Standing Calf
180lbs for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
4 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched

DragonFlags

Thats right.  Stretched, then abs.  


I opted to do more reps, less sets.  And it was TOUGH.  Fucking brutal!  Have to try this again.  All of it.  May be easier with more calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2013)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (1 min RI)

Chins
BW for 4 sets, 10 reps (45-60 sec RI; strapped cuz of bigger bar; RP)

Bench
255lbs for 6 sets, 6, 6, 6, 5, 4, 3 reps (1 min+ RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45-60 sec RI; 1st 3 were unilateral, 3rd set needed an RP, last set was bi)

Weak caveman

Static Stretched


Major switch up today, but what can ya do.  Its fucking Monday, at gym happy hour, and I have to do bench.

Need to switch shit up eventually.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2013)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 6 sets, 6, 6, 6, 5, 4, 3 (60 sec RI; failures and RPs)

DB Row (strapped)
100lb DBs for 6x6 (60 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 4x10 (45+ sec RI)

T-bar Rows
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I did a BB Press first and it didnt work?  This is odd.  Good sleep, PLENTY of good calories and a pre workout.  This does not compute.  Everything else was easy.

Todays caveman had battle ropes!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2013)

Romanian Deads
315lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30 sec RI; first 2 sets unstrapped)

Static Holds

GMs
155lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (45 sec RI)

Glute Hams
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 25lbs for 5 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Just wanted to do something different today.  Still good workout.  Not sure how to comment cuz it doesnt reflect last weeks.  10x3 was tough.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2013)

Bench
255lbs for 6x5 (1 min RI)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 6x5 (1 min RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x10 (1 min RI)

Chins
BW for 4x10 (failed; 1 min RI; negatives)

Cable Flies
~supersetted w/ ~
Pressdows 3x10

Cable Curls
~supersetted w/~
Neutral Grip Pullups 3x8

Stretched


I dont know why I did 6x6 last time.  No wonder why I failed.  Everything was solid.  I wanted to give up on the DBs, but I HAD to on the chins.  Twas so bad, the neutral grips later on couldnt be done.  I did curls before 5 reps of it and it was 5 then 4 then 3.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2013)

Heavy Squats
warms
295lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (60 sec RI)

Lighter Squats
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; Rped at 7)

Bulgarians
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; broke 3rd set in half)

Standing Calf
220lbs for 6 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
negs

Static Stretched


Now this was a motherfucking workout.  I ditched the brinks cuz, unless there is a specific reason for doing them, who needs front squats?  My left knee was hurting a bit when doing these.  Never had that before.  Anyway, I was dying during the 3x10.  Ugh!  But the bulgarians struck harder.  On the 3rd set, that I had to talk myself into, I stopped at 6 for both legs, then rested 15 sec then did the next 6.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2013)

DB Row
100lb DBs 6x6 (60 sec RI; last 3 sets were strapped)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs 6x6 (60 sec RI)

Tbars
2 plates +35lbs for 4x10 (60 sec RI; RPed at 7th rep)

Arnold Press
30lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


So I switched shit up.  And I hit a snag.  70lb DBs are hard to put in position.  I better limit the sets or something... 5x6?  The Arnold press.    Ive never done it before.  35s is next.
Couldnt do much else as Ive had no solid food all day.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2013)

Romanian Deads
315lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (3-450 sec RI; first set unstrapped)

Static Holds

GMs
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP in last 2 sets)

Glute Hams
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
8 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)
6 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Lot better.  Sort of.  I am tired of high reps honestly and I cant wait to get back to strength ways.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2013)

Romanian Deads
*335*lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (3-450 sec RI; first set unstrapped)

Static Holds

GMs
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI; 1 RP in last 2 sets)

Glute Hams
BW for 5 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Calf Press
8 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)
6 plates for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Lot better.  Sort of.  I am tired of high reps honestly and I cant wait to get back to strength ways.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2013)

Bench
265lbs for 6x5 (60-75 sec RI; last 2 sets had RPs and only made it to 4)

Weighted Pullups
30lbs for 6x5 (60-75 sec RI)

Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x10 (1 min RI; GOD DAMMIT, failed at last rep!)

Chins
BW for 4x10 (1 min RI)

Close grip push ups (3x10 reps)
~supersetted~
Pressdows (10 reps)

Neutral Grip Pullups (3x5 reps)
~supersetted~
Reverse Cable Curls (10 reps)

Stretched


I amped it up a bit along with rests.  I slowly lost it on the bench, but honestly, I was so distracted my L thumb 'cushion.'  It hurt bad with each press and was only getting worse.  I RPed at 3 on both 5th and 6th sets.  I only got 1 extra, BUT I will say, I felt like I couldve finished the 6th set cuz I had a lil more rest.  This suggests that if rests go up, ill finish this.

Both pulls were good, with chins finally being done without a fucking RP.  The chins were done at the cable machines and I had to jump up to them.  Little extra effort and I am able to do them?  The DB presses were the same as last week and I went out on my shield.  Just couldnt go past that 9th rep, no matter what.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2013)

Heavy Squats
warms
295lbs for 8 sets, 3 reps (30-45 sec RI)

Lighter Squats
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Bulgarians
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPd before opposing leg on last set)

Standing Calf
230lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
negs

Static Stretched


MuscleTech is a bit of a rip off, but they make good products.  Todays workout was brought to you by NanoVapor.  Crazy buzz that blows Ignite 2 out of the water.  I only used a sample.  Anyway, I thought the only improvements made were placement and removal of RPs.  No sir!  Fucking heavy squats with NO pain and lower rests?    I had an RP on the bulgarians, but not in the middle.  I did all my reps on the L leg first then rested for about 30 sec before the R leg.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2013)

DB Row
105lb DBs 6x5 (60 sec RI; last 5 sets were strapped)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs 5x6 (60 sec RI)

Tbars
3 plates +35lbs for 4x10 (60 sec RI; got 8 on the last 2 sets, including an RP)

Arnold Press
35lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Stretched


Jumbled some volume to make it more manageable.  I totally fucked up tbars.  I thought I was doing 3 plates not 2.  Oops.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2013)

Romanian Deads
*340*lbs for 10 sets, 3 reps (30-60 sec RI)

Static Holds

GMs
155lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
10 plates for 5 sets, 6 reps (30 sec RI)
6 plates + 50lbs for 5 sets, 5 reps (30 sec RI; negs)

Static Stretched


Skipped the Glute Hams cuz of stiffness in my ass.  Went up a bit in deads and I used 30 sec for the 1st 3 sets then 45 then 60 on the last 1?  Maybe I did 45 sec the whole time...


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2013)

Bench
265lbs for 6x5 (60-75 sec RI; last 3 sets had 3 reps.  I did 3 singles after exercise) 

Weighted Pullups
2lbs for 6x5 (60 sec RI)

Bi and Alternating Flat DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x10 (1 min RI; 1st 2 sets were bilateral then the last 2 were alternating)

Chins
BW for 4x10 (1 min RI; RP on last set)

Close grip push ups (3x6 reps)
~supersetted~
Skullcrushers (6 reps)

Neutral DB curls (3x6 reps)
~supersetted~
Rows of the Skullcrusher bar (6 reps)

Stretched


I am back at the shit gym.  I dont know when I used 75 sec rests last time, but I used something around it at set 3.  I wanted to do some RPs, but no one was around and the bench I was using felt unstable.  Excuses.

I didnt pay attention to what I did last time and thats the only reason I have 25lbs.  It felt easy.

Now, the alternating was going to be ditched cuz I want to start doing strength.  But 75s were easy so I threw em in at the end.  Annnd chins needed a fucking RP again.

New gym jitters.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)

Nice numbers, man.

I just hope your gym has a minimum of douche-bags leaving the weights on the rack.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2013)

Thanks.  Welcome back.  I almost called you again for a 2nd computer build.  My room mate is savy in that shit, so he showed me how to put it together.

Yes the D bags do leave weights on shit and worse, the DB rack is never ever in order.  Youll find 100dbs among the 20lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2013)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 10 singles (30 sec RI; no straps)

DB Row
105lb DBs for 5 sets, 5 reps (~60 sec RI; strapped)

Arnold Press
40lb DBs for 3x10 (~60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

35lb DB Curls
~supersetted w/~
70+lb Row for 2x10 (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Next time it will be Bench, Lunge, Chins then Pullups, DB Press, Squats

Everything today can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2013)

Trying this 5/3/1 proggie... well see.

Bench 65%, 75%, 85% of 335max.
220lbs for 5 reps
250lbs for 5 reps
285lbs for 5 reps (full recovery, which was not long)

DB Press
50lb DBs for, really? 5x15 (60 sec RI)

Marching Lunges
40 or 45lb DBs for 4 sets, 20 total steps (~90 sec RI)

Dips supersetted w/ close grip push ups
2x10

Static Stretched


MMMMmmmmok.  Its ok.  well see how this pans out, but I better do 55lb DBs next time.  It actually did get hard, but too much of a breeze until then.
The lunges were killer and I am pretty sure I did 45s.  So, do 45s again.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks.  Welcome back.  I almost called you again for a 2nd computer build.  My room mate is savy in that shit, so he showed me how to put it together.
> 
> Yes the D bags do leave weights on shit and worse, the DB rack is never ever in order.  Youll find 100dbs among the 20lbs.



Always glad to help. If you do have any questions, let me know.

I can't complain about my gym. It's mostly full of good people. They usually put DBs away, rerack plates, and clean benches after use.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Trying this 5/3/1 proggie... well see.
> 
> Bench 65%, 75%, 85% of 335max.
> 220lbs for 5 reps
> ...



Why do you think your DB bench was so far below your BB bench? Any pain?


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2013)

Its the volume 5/3/1 demands.  You bust ass for low reps then 5x12-15.  Ive not done that much volume in years, so I aimed low.


Weighted Chins (said my max was 100lbs)
65% = 65lbs for 5 reps
75% = 75lbs for 5 reps
85% = 85lbs for 5 reps (~75-90 sec RI; no staps) 

Pullups
BW for 4 sets, 12 reps (~60 sec RI; failures everywhere.  Fuck 5 sets and extra fuck 15 reps)

Squats
225lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (60+ sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pullupx 2x10
~supersetted w~
40lb Cable curls 2x10 (60 sec RI; curls needed FRs)

Static Stretched


Shouldve done arnold press...  Or not, its nothing to worry about.  Accessory shit can be cycled.  Anyway, the max for pullups is actually more than 100lbs, but I couldnt see myself doing heavy chinups for 5 reps.  

The BW pulls were ridiculous.  I looked quite mighty in the mirrors, but this amount of reps suck.  I could do lat pulls, but fuuuuuuck that.  4x12 is still pretty high.  The squats (which woulda been the arnolds) were quite taxing but I had no RPs in the midst of the squats being the last heavy workout with such high volume.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2013)

Deads (did 405 as a max)
65% = 265lbs for 5 reps
75% = 305lbs for 5 reps
85% = 345lbs for 5 reps (~90 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
45lb DBs for 4 x 10 reps (60 sec RI; mightve been 5 sets)

Calf Press
Seated Calf
Looked at bush

Static Stretched


On the 3rd set, the 85% one, I did a rep then stood up.  Maybe had 10 sec in between each rep.  Not sure if this is bad, but its 5 true dead lifts.

The accessory work was casual.  Not much to say about it.  For the deads, they are the focus and I am always going to be careful with them.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

Not bad at all great work AKIRA!




AKIRA said:


> Deads (did 405 as a max)
> 65% = 265lbs for 5 reps
> 75% = 305lbs for 5 reps
> 85% = 345lbs for 5 reps (~90 sec RI)
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2013)

Bench
70% =235lbs for 3 reps
80% =270lbs for 3 reps
90% =300lbs for 3 reps (90 sec RI)

DB press
60lb DBs for 5x15 (75 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 4x10 (full recovery; RP on last set)

BW dips 3x10
~supersetted w~
Close grip push ups 3x10 (30-45 sec RI)

Tri set of abs

Statis Stretched


So 300lbs was hard. I did it. But should this be harder? I went up to 60lb dbs and I could fo to 65s. Not much to say about everything else cuz it was all a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2013)

Weighted Chins (said my max was 100lbs)
70% = 70lbs for 3 reps
80% = 80lbs for 3 reps
90% = 90lbs for 3 reps (~75-90 sec RI; no staps)

Chinups
BW for 5 sets, 10 reps (~60 sec RI; RP on last set at 7)

Squats
225lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (60+ sec RI)

Reverse Curls
50lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Squats are good where they are during now.  

The pullups were getting fuckind hard, despite the low volume.  Perhaps I needed straps cuz the ROM was flawed.  
I did chins instead of pulls in the event of overtraining.  Adjusted the volume to limit failures.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2013)

Deads (did 405 as a max)
70% = 285lbs for 3 reps
80% = 325lbs for 3 reps
90% = 365lbs for 3 reps (~90 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
45lb DBs for 5 x 10 reps (60-75 sec RI; RPed on last one)

Calf Press

Static Stretched


Felt strong as fuck.  Love low reps.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2013)

Bench 5/3/1
75% = 250lbs for 5 reps
85% = 285lbs for 3 reps
95% = 320lbs for 1 rep

DB Bench
65lb DBs for 5x15 (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 4x10 (90+ sec RI)

Dips super setted w/ pushups
3x12

Static Stretched


So I guess my 335max is humble?  320 wasnt hard, but it isnt a 100% effort...  Anyway, next week is deload.

So a word about supplementation..

I have been using Ignite 2 for a while, but since it has lost just about all its luster, Ive been using a sample pack of this, a sample pack of that.  Today I used c4.  Now, I am familiar with c4, but I remember being annoyed with it.  The shit just engulfs your muscles with so much blood, that you cant move shit!  You burn and it does what it is supposed to, but if youre not able to complete an exercise without feeling like you just arent strong enough or energized enough, in other words, if its not YOU, then then supplementation sucks for reps.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2013)

Weighted Chins (said my max was 100lbs)
75% = 75lbs for 5 reps
85% = 85lbs for 3 reps
95% = 95lbs for 1 rep (~90 sec RI; straps)

Neutral Grip Chinups
BW for 5 sets, 10 reps (~60 sec RI; RP on last set at 8)

Squats
225lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps (60+ sec RI)


Tri Set
45lb DB rows 3x6  
40lb DB Preacher curl 3x6
30lb DB Preacher negative curl 3x5

Reverse Curls
40lbs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


God damn today was hard.  I worked out on an ECA stack and SAA.  Let me tell you, these SAAs are just as good as BCAAs.  Not worth the extra money.

The pullups were strapped and they were easy.  100lbs is not my max afterall.  The chins werent chins.  I had to resort to neutrals and its ok.  Still needed a RP. 

The squats were torture today tho.  Took forever.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2013)

Deads (did 405 as a max)
75% = 305lbs for 5 reps
85% = 345lbs for 3 reps
95% = 385lbs for 1 rep (~90 sec RI; 385 was strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
45lb DBs for 4 x 12 reps (60 sec RI; RPed on last one)

Calf Press
~supersetted w/~
25lb Scaptions

Static Stretched


  Not bad, not bad.  I think I am bitching out, honestly.  Either way, it was a little scary pulling that shit up.  But...no pain!

God dammit!  I did more reps on the arnolds, but I didnt think I was doing 5 sets!  Shit!  

I did a lot of scaptions today with a lot of calves.  Maybe now my arms wont look like big stupid tubes.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2013)

Bench (deload)
135 x 5
170 x 5
205 x 5 (Is this shit serious)

DB press
65lb DBs 5x15 (60 sec RI)

Marching lunges
45lb DBs for 11 reps (2 min RI)

Giant set
2 sets of pushing
2 sets of spine flexes
Planks

Static Stretched


Fuck deloads. I really hope there is a function to it cuz bench was a joke.

The other things were fine. I gave lunges 2 extra steps and a lil more recovery. Legs get too engulfed with fluid that it limits me.
The giant set was leg raises, pushdowns, cable crunches, pushups, planks.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2013)

Deads
165lbs for 5 reps
205lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps

GMs
135lbs for 5x12 (60sec RI)

Arnold press
45lb DBs for 5x12 (60 sec RI; 2 RPs in last 2 sets)

Seated calf (3 plates)
supersetted w
25lb lat db raises 3x8

Weak stretches


Another lousy deadlift. Arnolds had five sets like they needed.  Much better but i had an RP in the last 2 sets.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2013)

Weighted Pullups
40lbs for 5 reps
50lbs for 5 reps
60lbs for 5 reps

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 5x10 (~60 sec RI; NO RPs!)  

Squats
225lbs for 5x10 reps (60-90 sec RI)

Drop set of Preacher DB curls

Static Stretched


Last of the deload.  Thank god.  Not much to add.  I may switch up accessory work.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2013)

Bench with a 345 max
65% = 225lbs x 5
75% = 260lbs x 5
85% = 295lbs x 5 (75 sec ri)

Flat db press
70lb dbs for 5x15 (60 sec ri)

Marching lunges
45lb dbs for 5x10 (2min ri)

Drop sets of skullcrushers

Static Stretched


Got some good numbers with a ten pound max increase. Even went up in the db presses. Those lunges..ufh. had a rp in the new, 5th set.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2013)

Deads (did 420 as a max)
65% = 275lbs for 5 reps
75% = 315lbs for 5 reps
85% = 350lbs for 5 reps (~2 min RI)

GMs
145lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
45lb DBs for 5 x 12 reps (60-75 sec RI; RPed on last 3 sets)

Calf Press
Scaptions
Calf Press

Single legged RDLs

Static Stretched


Felt great today after a few days off.  Some ladies helped my motivation.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2013)

Weighted Pullups max @ 105
70lbs for 5 reps
80lbs for 5 reps
90lbs for 5 reps, failed at 3

Chinups
BW for 5x12 (~60 sec RI; RPs!) 

Squats
225lbs for 5x12 reps (60-90 sec RI; 3rd set was 10 reps)

Reverse EZ Bar curl 50lbs x 10
DB Curl 30lbs x 10
EZ Bar Row 50lbs x 10 for 2 sets

Static Stretched


Had some failures.  Had some RPs.  I got up early, did some traveling, sweat a lot at work, I was lucky to even show up.  In any case, I was strapped on my last pullups, but I did fail and tried to do another rep, but nope.  Come to think of it, I failed at 4.

The chins were not neutrals cuz of the chosen bar.  I went up to 12 and I started doing RPs on the 3rd set.

The squats were nifty.  I thought, RPs or not, get 12.  When I only did 10 on the 3rd set, I just rested more for the next 2 sets.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2013)

Bench with a 345 max
70% = 240lbs x 3
80% = 275lbs x 3
90% = 310lbs x 3 (75 sec ri)

Flat db press
70lb dbs for 5x15 (60 sec ri)

Marching lunges
45lb dbs for 5x10 (2min ri)

Static Stretched


Getting difficult!  I did pretty good, but I thought Id do better for not being hung on a saturday.  Skipped accessory work cuz of work.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2013)

Deads (did 420 as a max)
70% = 295lbs for 3 reps
80% = 335lbs for 3 reps
90% = 380lbs for 3 reps (~2 min RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12-15 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
45lb DBs for 5 x 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Tri Set
Seated Calf
DB Lat Raise
Calf Press

Single legged RDLs

Static Stretched


I was strapped for 335lbs on.  Solid lifts, even though I was nervous.  The GMs went back down cuz, well, why do they need to get better?  I did the 1st 3 sets with 15 reps and the last 2 with 12 reps.  Most likely coulda done 15 the whole time.

Dropped down to 10 reps on arnolds cuz of all the RPs last time.  Twas also less than 60 sec at times.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2013)

Had to start over.  On Jun 4th I had an HEMERROIDECTOMY.  Today was my first full day back.





Bench with a 340 max
65% = 220lbs x 5
75% = 255lbs x 5
85% = 290lbs x 3 (75 sec RI?; gave up after the 3rd rep)

Flat db press
70lb dbs for 5x10 (30 sec ri)

Marching lunges
30lb dbs for 4x10 (2min ri)

Tri Set
Cable Pushdowns
Cable Crunches
Diamond Pushups

Static Stretched


Felt my asshole come out in that hard set.  That scared me and something popped in my back.  Ugh.  Nice try though.
I adjusted accordingly and it was quite interesting.  I suffered from OMS and I know this was a weight that had been reduced.  Found it interesting that I was well aware of my fatigue with the DBs on both movements, even though they were lighter and less volumized.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2013)

3 days ago
Weighted Pullups
60lbs for 5 reps
70lbs for 5 reps
80lbs for 5 reps (full recovery; RPs; strapped)

Chinups
BW for 5 sets, 10 reps (lost of RPs; ~60 secRI)

Alternating Arm curls (the staple)
Single DB Preacher Curls

Static Stretched


I skipped squats cuz I dont know if my asshole was ready.  Silly loss of endurance with the chin ups and the weighted was pretty bad as well.  I went below the 65%, 75%, 85% template and it still sucked.


Deads (post hemmeroidectomy surgery)
185lbs for 5 reps
225lbs for 5 reps
245lbs for 5 reps
275lbs for 5 reps (~2 min RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (45-60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
35lb DBs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI; RP at 9th rep on last set)

Single Legged RDL
~superset~
Calf Press

Seated Calf
~superset~
DB Lat Raise

Static Stretched


Deads were a feeling out process.  No problem.

The rest was hard and I had to push myself.  I was out of breath, losing strength.  Again, very interesting to see such a change.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2013)

Bench
65% 220lbs x 5
75% 250lbs x 5
85% 290lbs x 5 (90 sec ri?)

DB Press
65lbs for 5x15 (60 sec ri?)

Marching DB lunges
35lbs for 5x10 (full recovery)

Giant set
Leg raises
Diamond pushups
Planks
Cable pushdows
Cable crunches

Forgot to stretch! 


I was training someone today so rests werent done perfectly.  Twas a solid workout tho. My bench was spotted and it was spotted too much..


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2013)

Deads (did 400 as a max)
65% = 260lbs for 5 reps
75% = 300lbs for 5 reps
85% = 360lbs for 5 reps (~2 min RI)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
40lb DBs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Tri Set
Seated Calf
DB Lat Raise
Calf Press


Static Stretched



Still training the rookie.  I managed to do pretty well though.  I am trying to get back into the swing of things, so these numbers are satisfactory.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2013)

Weighted Pullups
65lbs for 3 reps
75lbs for 3 reps
85lbs for 3 reps (full recovery; strapped)

Chinups
BW for 5 sets, 10 reps (not as many RPs; ~60 secRI)

Squat
225lbs for 4x10 (60 sec - full recovery; needed a RP in the 4th set, ditched the 5th)

EZ Bar curl
EZ bar reverse curl
Alternating Arm curls w rows

Static Stretched


Never noticed my surgery.  Anyway, I am doing the pullups with a 95lb max.  I did better today than last time, but I am just terrible at endurance right now.  The chins got better, but the squats were dreadful.  Theyre coming around though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2013)

Bench
235x3
270x3
300x3 (2 min ri)

Flat db press
70lb dbs 5x15 (60sec ri)

Density pushup lvl 3


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2013)

Deads (did 400 as a max)
70% = 280lbs for 3 reps
80% = 320lbs for 3 reps
90% = 360lbs for 3 reps (~2 min RI; last set was strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 12 reps (60 sec RI; first 2 sets were 15 reps)

Arnold Press
30lb DBs for 5 x 15 reps (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

100lb DBs 30 sec Static Holds
Seated Calf x 4



Static Stretched


Ok last week, I mustve done 340lbs cuz 360lbs was almost not completed.  Ive not felt without strength in deads in a while.  Perhaps it was just me today, but this weight was the heaviest a deadlift has ever felt.
GMs had more reps as did Arnolds.  Just wanted to burnout really.  I ended up doing 4 sets of holds that were supersetted w seated calves.  The last couple sets were hardly 30 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2013)

Weighted pullups
65lbs x 3
75lbs x 3
85lbs x 3 (full recovery;  strapped)

Chins
BW for 5x10 (75 sec ri)

Squats
225lbs for 5x10 (60+ sec ri)

Tri set
Row
Calf press
Db curl for 4 sets

Stretched


Finding a max for my client on both squats and pullups screwed up my rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2013)

Bench
250lbs x 5
285lbs x 3
320lbs x 1 (full recovery)

Flat db press
75lb dbs for 5x15 (60+ sec ri)

Superset
Rope pushdown
Rope crunch x 4

Stretched


Not bad at all. And I felt shitty.  I skipped lunges cuz it would've been 3x in a row.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2013)

Deads (did 400 as a max)
75% = 300lbs for 5 reps
85% = 340lbs for 3 reps
95% = 380lbs for 1 rep (~2 min RI; last 2 sets were strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 5 x 13 reps (60 sec RI)

Arnold Press
40lb DBs for 5 x 10 reps (60 sec RI)

110lb DBs 30 sec Static Holds
15lb DB lat raises x 4


Static Stretched


Not bad eh?  I skipped calves cuz theyre sore.  I also did 13 reps, yes 13 on GMs.  Arnolds went back up cuz I cant make a decision.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2013)

Weighted pullups (90lbs as a max)
65lbs x 5
75lbs x 3
85lbs x 1 (full recovery;  strapped)

Chins
BW for 5x10-12 (60 sec ri; first s2 sets had 12 reps, but I needed RPs in the last 2 sets)

Squats
225lbs for 4x10 (full recovery; 1st set had 12 reps; felt cramps in my left quad)

Drop set
Db curl for 3 sets


90lbs was a snap max.  I was even strapped.  However, shit caught up and I was just fucked on the squats.  Theyre always hard, but I needed more time to recover and my quad was scaring me.  Dehydrated?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2013)

Bench
135lbs x 5
170lbs x 5
200lbs x 5 (full recovery)

Flat db press
70lb dbs for 5x15 (60+ sec ri)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 steps (full recovery)

Triset
Rope pushdown
Scaptions
Diamond pushups

Stretched


Deload week.  Bitch week.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2013)

*Deloads suck*

Deads
160x5
200x5
240x5

GMs
135lbs for 5x15 (60 sec RI)

Standing Arnold Press 
30lb DBs for 5x15 (60 sec RI)

Calf Press
Ab shit

Stretched


Left work and wanted to get tired.  Hard to do with deloads and with the hot girl next to me, I sure didnt look like a badass.  Anyway, I did increase the volume and yes I did the arnolds standing.  I feel deloads should have different accessory too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2013)

Deloads

Weighted Pullup
35lbs x 5
45lbs x 5
55lbs x 5

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5x10 (60 sec RI; RPed a lot)

Negative Chins
Drop set of curls
superset of Reverse Curls and Rows

Stretched


Its a deload week.  I skipped squats cuz I am still sore from yesterday,.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2013)

Bench (340lb max)
220lbs x 5
255lbs x 5
290lbs x 5 (2 min)

Flat DB Press
80lb dbs 5x15 (60 sec ri; 3rd set was 12, 4th was 11, 5th 7 rped then 12)

Marching db lunge
40lb dbs for 4 x 10 ( full recovery)

Close grip bench 4 x 10

Stretched


After feeling like utter shit this morning, takinh 3 excedrins and 5 advils, I was pleased w this shit.  Regardless of the db presses,  this was a decent day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2013)

*God dammit*

Deads with 410 as a max
240lbs for 5 reps
305lbs for 5 reps
350lbs for 2.5 reps (POP in my motherfucking back)

Arnold Press
40lb DBs for 5 x 10 (60 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs

Calf Pres
supersetted w
Scaptions

Stretched


Jesus christ, I was 100% today!  What the fuck?!  I just cant do repped deads.  I adjusted the fucking bar, re strapped, and on the 3rd rep, I felt a pop and I dropped the weight.  Scared shitless and sweating from fear, I reracked everything and continued on....so my disc is ok?  How the fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2013)

Bench (340lb max)
240lbs x 3
270lbs x 3
305lbs x 3 (2 min)

Flat DB Press
80lb dbs 5x15 (~60 sec ri)

Marching db lunge
40lb dbs for 4 x 10 ( full recovery)


Stretched


I was working out with a client so the rests are longer than usual.  I wanted to aim for 5 sets of the lunges, but he got sick.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2013)

Weighted Pullup (100 max)
65lbs x 5
75lbs x 5
85lbs x 5 (last 2 reps were a pain in the ass)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 5x10 (75 sec RI; 1 RP)

Squats
225lbs for 10 x 3 (30 sec RI)

30lb DB Curls
~supersetted w~
90lb EZ bar row

50lb Reverse EZ Bar Curl

Stretched


Took it easy on my lower back.  Nice workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2013)

Bench (340lb max)
255lbs x 5
290lbs x 3
325lbs x 1 (2 min)

Flat DB Press
80lb dbs 5x15 (60-75 sec ri; last 2 sets had 1 RP)

Caveman

Stretched


Had a very good bench, not so DB bench, but I tried my kettlebell caveman again and holy shit have I lost some steam.  I was using a 20kg KB and moving quite slowly.  Cant wait for this to improve.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2013)

P/RR/S is back.  Done in a push pull legx2 regime.

Yates Row
185lbs 4x6 (full recovery; shit tempo)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 6 reps
95lb DBs 2x6 (full recovery; shit tempo)

Weighted Pullups
25lbs 2x6 (full recovery; shit tempo; needed some jumps on last 2 reps)

1 Caveman

Stretched


Power has some shit tempo as anyone would know.  5 second negatives limit your intensity.  Either way, I followed suit and did what I could.  100lb DBs were too heavy and they were strapped.  Yates can go up 5lbs or so.  Pullups were fucked cuz they were at the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2013)

Squat (5 sec negs)
225lbs for 4x3
245lbs for 4x3

Marching Lunges (negs?)
40lb DBs for 3x12 steps

Caveman
More KB Work

Calf Press
4 plates on each side 5x10

Static Stretched


I almost thought my back would give out.  Jesus, must I be nervous every time I workout now?!  What the fuck!  Anyway, I opted to do 8x3 with the negatives in the Power template.  Negatives are stupid.  Really.  Why is it here?  Anyway, the lunges were negative as much as they could be, but they were 2-4 seconds.  

Caveman was great.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2013)

Bench
225 for 4x6 (full recovery)

Flat DB Press
100lb dbs for 6
105lb dbs for 2x6 (full recovery)

Standing oh db press
30lb dbs for 6
40lb dbs for 2x6 (full recovery)

Rope cable pushdowns

Stretched


Again 5 second negatives. WHY. This "power" week is hardly powerful with these eccentrics.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2013)

Conventional Deads
Lots of Warm ups
275lbs for 10x1 (full recovery...30 sec)

Single Legged RDLs
45lb DBs for 3x6 (45 sec RI?)

Single Legged RDLs (1 DB)
30lb DB for 4x6 (30 sec RI?)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 4x10 (30 sec RI; negs)

Calf Press
4 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec RI; negs, RPs)

Stretched


275lbs was fine!  Ugh.  I was so damn nervous, but singles are great for deads.  I then did a shit load of single legged rdls.  I usually do them at the end and with 1 DB, but this time I did both.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2013)

Rep Range

Yates Row
185lbs for 4x7 (2 min RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 3x10 (2 min RI; 2nd set had 11 reps)

Pullups
BW for 2x12 (2 min RI; tried for 13, but had an RP in 2nd set)

Tri set
Cable Crunches
Cable Rope Curls
Planks

Stretched


This is a bodybuilding rep scheme, no doubt.  The 2-1-2 tempo is a bitch.  Ive not done this in years so I kinda liked it.

I am gonna have to re do this P/RR/S shit.  That tempo is power is stupid.  Stay tuned.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2013)

Squats
225lbs for 4x8-9 (2 min RI; 2 sets had 9 reps)

Marching Lunges
35lb DBs for 3x12(2-3min RI)

Calf Press
4 plates on each side for 3x10
3 plates on each side for 3x12 negs

Stretched


I can go up on squats.  Lunges...?  That was a bitch and I was tethering on 3 min RI.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2013)

Bench
245 for 4x8 (2 min RI; last set had 7 reps)

Flat DB Press
90lb dbs for 3x12 (2-3 min RI; last set had an RP at 10)

OH DB press
35lb dbs for 2x15 (2 min RI; last set had an RP at 11)

Unilateral cable pushdowns

Stretched


Standard tempo for the RR and look, I could do more weight than I did in "Power" week.  What a crock of shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2013)

Conventional Deads
Lots of Warm ups
225lbs for 4x7 (2 min RI)

Single Legged RDLs
40lb DBs for 3x10 (2 min RI; needed RPs)

Single Legged RDLs (1 DB)
30lb DB for 2x12 (2 min RI?)

Caveman

Seated Calf
2 plates for 5x10 (1 min RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 35lbs for 4x8 (1 min RI; no negs)

Stretched


Ugh.  Hate doing these for reps.  Got fatigued with the conventional but NOTHING compares to the single legged ones.  Mother of god is this hard when you rep this shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2013)

Drop set them back up
105lb dbs
110lb dbs
115lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri)

Pre exhaustion
25lb db curls for 5x10
90+ lb yates rowd for 5x10 (30-45 sec)

Drop set
Lat pulldowns 2x12

Unilateral cable hammer curls
Drop set

This is too complicated to describe.  SHOCK WEEK.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2013)

SHOOOOOOOCK

Leg Press
Drop set into pyramids.  Too complicated to list, just know I was hurting.

Hack Squat .5 and 1 reps
1 plate on each side for 5 sets, 10 1.5 reps

Leg Extension
drop sets then back up

Calf Press
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12.5 reps

Stretched


On the leg press I started with 4 plates on each side, did 10, then 3 plates and a 25, did 10, and so on and so forth until doing 10 reps of 2 plates on each side.  Then, I went back up, but skipping the 25lb plates.  I did this 3x.

The hack squat is out of gopro's gig.  I went half way down, back up, then all the way down for a full rep.  I did that 5x10 and it was fucking brutal.

Leg extensions was like the leg press.  I drop setted then went back up.  Again, full fuck wad.  I hardly walked after this.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2013)

SHOCK WEEK

Pre exhaustion
25lb Db Flies 4x6
205lb Bench 4x6 (30-45 sec RI; last bench needed an RP!)

Pre exhaustion
25lb Db skulcrushers 4x6
35lb DB OH Press 4x6 (30 sec RI; last set had 8 reps)

Drop set
Hammer Strength Chest Press....it was a fucking Mess

Drop Set 
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press...another fucking mess.

Superset
80, 70, 60lb pushdowns
Pushup then close grip push up

Stretched


Look, this was a cluster fuck.  I could hardly press anything at the end so mission very accomplished.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2013)

Power, true tempo

Squats
warm ups
275lbs for 4x3 (full recovery)

DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 3x12 (full rec)

Seated Calf
3 plates + 10lbs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

Shit was too light.  I am ok with accepting that I bitched out but its nice to see that this weight still felt easy.  I am not used to being able to rest so long.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2013)

Yates Row
245lbs for 4x3

DB Row
115lb DBs 3x5

Weighted Pullups
35lbs for 3x6

Weighted EZ bar curl
80lbs + bar for 4x5

Static Stretched


Fucking rows.  Ugh!  Gotta go to 235lbs.  115?  Mmmmm 120.  Pullups can go to 45.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2013)

(Hardly) POWER

Conventional deads
after a series of warms..
295lbs 10x1

Romanian DB Deads
90lb DBs 4x5

Single Legged DB Deads
35lb DBs 3x6

Seated Calf
4 plates 4x5

Stretched


Back still holding up well.  Wanted to go up, but easy does it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2013)

Bench
315lbs 3x2 

Flat DB Press
110lb for 3 reps
110lbs for 3x3 (last set had 5 reps)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x6

Stretched


3x2 of 315?  With a full recovery?  That sucks.  The other two were pretty good though, but shit I guess I dont like benching anymore.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2013)

Yates Row
195lbs 4x7 (2 min)

Db row
80lb dbs 3x10 (2 min)

Wide grip pullups
BW for 2x12 (2 min; another fucking rp!)

Giant set
Unilateral cable curl
Leg raises
Planks w leg extended

Stretched


I'm still burning but itwasnt that hard. Went up but pullups are still laughable.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2013)

Squats
255lbs 4x8 (2min ri)

Marching db lunges
35lb dbs 3x12 (2+min ri; rp at 18th step)

Calf press
4 plates on each side 4x12 ( 1 min ri)

Light stretched


Holy shit were the lunges hard. Just a lot of blood tho.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2013)

Bench
245lbs 4x8 (2 min RI)

DB Press
90lb DBs 3x12 (2-3 min RI; last set had an RP at 9)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs 2x15 (2 min RI)

Cable Pushdowns
120lbs 3x15 (90 sec RI)

Scaptions
10lb Dbs 2x20 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Bench improved, DBs didnt.  Ugh.  Still a well done day.  I only took aminos, D-Aspartic Acid and an ephedra.  No arginine shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2013)

Conventional Deads
Lots of Warm ups
245lbs for 4x7 (2 min RI)

Single Legged RDLs
45lb DBs for 3x10 (2 min RI)

Single Legged RDLs (1 DB)
40lb DB for 3X10 (2 min RI?)

Calf Press
3 plates ON EACH SIDE for 3x12 (<1 min RI)

Caveman



Stretched


Deadlifts felt scary in the first set then fine in the next sets.
The Single legged RDLs, I cant remember if I did 10 reps on each leg last time cuz I did 10 total this time and it was a cinch.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2013)

*Shoooock week*

Pre Exhaustion
25lb DB curls 3x8
Neutral Grip Rows
165lbs for 3x5

Drop Set
Supinated Row
150, 135, 120, 105 x 10
135, 120, 105, 90 x 10 (RPs)

Pyramid Set
Machine Pulldown
Dont know the weight but I went up then down x for 10 reps each.  2 sets

Negative Preacher DB Curls

Stretched


Pre exhaustion is perplexing.  I felt disadvantaged wtih the rows.

The drop sets were crazy and then the pulldowns were crazier.  A drop set is you going down the rack, but on this fucker I went up and then back down.  It wasnt very heavy weight so I feel fine not broadcasting it here.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2013)

Shock for lower pulls?

Pre exhaustion
90lb Hamstring culrs 4x10
70lb DB Romanians 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
1 45lb DB for 2x10 (30 sec RI; 10 reps were for eac leg)

Drop Set then Pyramid
Calf Press with extended legs (?)

Stretched


This is a silly day.  There isnt much I can do for deads considering that reps hurt me.  I could use some suggestions.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2013)

Shock!

Pre exhaust
25lb db flies 4x8
90lb db press 4x8 (45 sec ri)

Pre exhaust
25lb db skullcrushers 4x8
40lb oh db press 4x8 (45 sec ri)

Pyramid sets of chest hammer then shoulder hammer x 2

Giant set x 3
Db oh extension
Cable unilateral reverse pushdowns
Close grip pushups
Planks

Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2013)

SHOOOOOOOCK

Leg Press
Drop set into pyramids.  4 plates then 3 then 2 then 1 then 2 then 3 then 4  Get it?

Hack Squat .5 and 1 reps
1 plate + 20lbs then 40lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 1.5 reps

Leg Extension
drop sets

Marching Lunges, 25lb DBs for 10, 30lb DBs for 10, 40lb DBs for 10.  Then back down.

Calf Press
Drop set

Stretched


This was an incredible day.  Just too much burning.  The lunges were the worst!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2013)

Bench
315lbs 3 sets, 2, 2, 1  

Flat DB Press
115lbs for 3x5 (last set had 8 reps)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x6

Stretched


What?  The fuck?  Ok, P/RR/S isnt for building strength.  Its not.  My bench has gone done, yet Ive looked leaner and bigger.  However, I wont go this heavy again for 3 weeks.  How the fuck is this going to go up?  
DB Press was fine, shit, better than fine.

OHs did feel scary.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2013)

POWER

Conventional deads
after a series of warms..
305lbs 5x1

Romanian Deads
27lbs for 5x3

Caveman with single legged RDLs


Stretched


I found out why I am such a shit on here.  My hamstrings are too tight.  I did this stretching lever that Ive been away from for months and I cant even get close to the angle I got before.  Therefore, if my hamstrings are tight, theyll yank on my bank and bam, popped muscle.  

Anyway 305lbs may be the cut off while I do this template.  Like bench, I am just not going to get too much stronger, although, I know I am holding back deads cuz of fear.  Anyway, I will opt to do romanians from now on to balance out more "power."  DBs arent heavy enough.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2013)

Yates Row
235lbs for 5x3

Db row
120lb dbs for 3x5

Weighted pullups
45lbs for 4x6

Unilateral preacher db curls
40lb dbs f or 5x5

Stretched back


Gonna have to just say fuck it for yates. I can't go heavy without fucking form.  Dbs are always good and perhaps I'll supplement the exercise by adding it in later but I can't see going heavy with these.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2013)

Squats
295lbs for 4x3 (2 min RI; last set had 4 reps)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 10 steps (2 min RI)

Caveman

Standing Calf Raise
230lbs for 5x5 (1 min RI)

Static Stretched


Still felt kind of easy.  The lunges couldve gone up too.  This is the last week of P/RR/S.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2013)

Bench
245lbs 4x8 (2+ min RI; last set had 7)

DB Press
90lb DBs 3x12 (2-3 min RI; last set had 9)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs 2x15 (1+ min RI)

Cable Pushdowns


Stretched


I was feeling sick today, so the workout was damn near like last time.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2013)

After a shitty cold... rep range

Conventional Deads
245lbs for 4x6 (2 min RI)

Romanain/Rack Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min RI; first 2 sets staggered then strapped)

Romanian DB Deads
80lb DBs for 3x10 (2 min RI)

Seated calves
2 plates for 3x15
3 plates for 3x10

No stretches


I had a helluva cold this week.  Tomorrow will be the 7th day.  First time ever, but I did work out on last Thurs, which made me feel deathly, then again on Sat, but that was fine.  In any case, I did feel messed up.

Today, I planned on taking it easy, but shit, I felt great to be back.  Nothing super heavy, but I made sure I got a work out.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2013)

Yates Row
205lbs 4x6 (2 min)

Db row
85lb dbs 3x10 (2 min)

Wide grip pullups
BW for 3x12 (2 min; I did close grip on set 2 and wide on set 3.  Set 3 had too many RPs)

Tri Set
Hammer DB Curls
Reverse Curls
Planks on ball

Reverse Curls
Planks on ball
Curls


Stretched


Gooood damn.  Not much to say.  Sick or not, good lift.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2013)

Squats
255lbs 4x8 (2min ri)

Marching db lunges
35lb dbs 3x12 (2+min ri; rp at 18th step)

Leg extension
90lbs 3x12 (1 min RI)

Goblet Squats supersetted w/single legged RDLs

Light stretched


My legs are jelly.  Goblets after leg extensions?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2013)

Shock!

Pre exhaust
30lb db flies 4x8
95lb db press 4x8 (30 sec ri; RP last set)

Pre exhaust
10lb db scaptions 4x8
70lb EZ bar oh press 4x8 (30 sec ri)

Pyramid sets of shoulder hammer then chest hammer x 2

Stretched


I mustve had something last time cuz I could hardly ride the bike home with just the shit that I did.  This go around, I did pyramids of shoulder press before chest.  I went down 3x then back up 3x, but switched grip.  Then I did it once more.  On the chest press, I did the same gig.  Both the shoulder and chest press had neutral, narrow grip presses, so that mustve shot my arms out.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2013)

Shock, OH SHIT!  BOY DID I NOT REMEMBER LAST WEEKS!

Pre exhaustion
*95*lb Hamstring culrs 4x10
*95*lb DB Romanians 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
1 50lb DB for *4*x10 (30-60 sec RI; 10 reps were for each leg)

Static Holds

Drop Set then Pyramid
Calf Press with extended legs (?)

Stretched


Fuck!  I thought I did 90lb curls then 90lb deads.  Hah, well that would explain why my grip was sooo bad.
The single RDLs were possibly worse.  Id do 5 reps on one leg, the 5 on the other, then the rest, all for 1 set.  However, I got better as the workout went on.  I think it was just a matter of getting into the swing of things.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2013)

Pre exhaust
25lb dn curls 3x8
Tbar rows
2 plates +25 3x8 (30 sec ri)

Drop set sested rows
125, 115, 105 x10
120, 110, 100 x10

Pyramid sets of lat pulldowns
Fuck. Dont remeber.

Drop set
Cable reverse curls
Don't remember. 

Stretch ed

I'm on my phone. Today was a doozy. First exercise wad tge worst.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2013)

Burning legs better than the Gators...

Leg Press
Drop set into pyramids.  4 plates then 3 then 2 then 1 then 2 then 3 then 4  Get it? Got it, for 3.  Buuuut today I started at 2 plates.

Marching Lunges, 25lb DBs for 10, 35lb DBs for 10, 45lb DBs for 10.  Then back down.  Rps

Leg Extension
drop sets


Stretched


no calves cuz of the time restraint.  Jesus, why?  Gators are looking stupid in Missouri.  WE ARE NOT A RUSHING TEAM ANYMORE.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2013)

Back to 5x5.  After reading that Bill Starr wrote that 5x5 isnt necassarily set in stone, I started thinking that without that requirement, there would be less stress.  5x5 is just a middle ground between size n strength.  I am going to start cutting so this accompanied with 8x3 and 4x6 will be the plan.

DB Rows
110lb Dbs 5x5 (30-45 sec RI; strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
75lb Dbs 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
170lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb Dbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


From the time i left work, thru the workout, back home, and after making a protein slushie, this was less than 2 hours.  Not bad.  Basically, everything seemed the right weight.  Standing OH DB press being the only easy one.  The rest were again, just right.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
295lbs 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Static holds
245lbs 4x20 sec

Gms
135lbs 4x6 (30 sec ri)

Some sort of calf press
4 plates 6x5 (20 sec ri)

Stretched


Not a bad start.  I wanted to do conventional but we'll do this for now.  Gms will go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2013)

Incline DB Press
105lb DBs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec RI; failed after 4)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
185lbs for 4x6 (30-45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


I am really liking this set up.  I am tired enough to not want to do cavemans at the end, but not so wiped that I avoid it.  I can go up to 110 Dbs and up on the lat pulls.  Everything else should remain.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2013)

Db lunges
60lb dbs 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Leg press
10 plates 4x6 (30 sec ri)

Calf press
8 plates 6x5 (30 sec ri)

Static Stretched


Simple. Short.  Effective. Didnt burn during lunges too much. Out of breath really, but the leg presa did!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2013)

DB Rows
115lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI; strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
80lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
175lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI; last set only got to 3)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb Dbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Wash n wax car?

Static Stretched


God dammit.  Messed up some numbers, but I managed anywa.  115lb Rows were pretty hard.  Will do everything again.  Wont change a thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
305lbs 5x5 (45 sec ri; strapped)

Static holds
255lbs 4x20 sec

Gms
155lbs 4x6 (45 sec ri)

Caveman

Stretched


Wow.  I never knew I had it in me today.  I suppose going over 300 for reps while tired made me want to do more everywhere.  I was only going to do deads and GMs today.  My calves are sore from yesterdays stadium visit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2013)

Incline DB Press
105lb DBs 5x5 (45 sec RI; 4th set had 4 reps; 5th had 3)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI; last set strapped for good times)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldowns (different machine)
195lbs for 4x6 (30-45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Found the right weight!  Those dips were BARELY done.  Buuuut everything else was good again.  When it comes to lat pulldowns, I dont know how to keep it consistent but its at the end anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2013)

Db lunges
65lb dbs 5x5 (45 sec ri)

DIFFERENT Leg press
6 plates...no!
4 plates 4x6 (30 sec ri)

Caveman x2

Static Stretched


After a vaca in Boston, I am back at it and wow was my core weak.  Lunges were difficult to keep aligned but it was cake.  What truly surprised me is the leg press at the school.  This was a new machine and I could NOT believe how hard 6 plates were.  4 plates were what I decided and though I did start to burn at the end of the 2nd set, so perhaps 2 25 plates are in my future if I use this fucker again.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2013)

DB Rows
115lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI; strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
80lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
175lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb Dbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Kept a lot the same and it was good advice.  Well...not all the way.  The DB rows were hard as fuck tonight but just about everything else wasnt as hard as that exercise nor was it as hard as the previous week.  Odd considering I was freshest.  Anyway, I did go up on the standing OH Presses but this weight feels about right.  The supinated rows felt easy and the seated OH presses may be returning to their normal 90-100lb range.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
305lbs 5x5 (45 sec ri; strapped)

Static holds
245lbs 4x to failure

Gms
155lbs 4x6 (45 sec ri)

Elipitcal 20 min

Stretched


I feel beat up today.  Ugh...  Quite sore.  This is a carbon copy of last time too.  Who knows what made today different.  I did have lots of warm ups today tho.  Hip Mobility then mmmm7 sets of deads?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2013)

Incline DB Press
105lb DBs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
50lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldowns (different machine)
200lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Finished everything this time.  The DB Presses felt like I was cheating...?  Arching my back?  Perhaps, but id almost guess that I did that last time with the failures and this time I did it, buuuuuuut how come Ive not noticed it?  Chins were hard and the dips hurt my hands.  The pulldowns were on a different machine....I think.  May had been the same one as the first time.  This machine, however, is perfect for the weight.  I did a caveman and I am ready to go have some din din but...my date cancelled.    All this cock and muscle and nothing to do with it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2013)

Db lunges 70lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Leg press
10 plates + 25 for 4x6 (30 sec ri; high platform)

Eliptical 15 min
Cycle 15 min

Stretched


Barely did the lunges.  I wanted to take a break at step 7 but I didn't! 

Leg press went up a tad.  Burnt. 

Did a tanning session before cardio.  And some diarrhea.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2013)

DB Rows
115lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI; strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
85lb Dbs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
200lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI; bad reps on 5 and 6)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb Dbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Fucking DB Rows are still a bitch!  I am freshest too!  Went up on Seated DB presses and this feels good.  I went too far up with seated rows but I didnt remember.  195lbs should be right.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
315lbs 5x5 (45 sec ri; strapped)

Static holds
255lbs 3x to failure(~20 sec)
225lbs 3x to failure (~15 sec)

Gms
155lbs 4x6 (45 sec ri)


Caveman...a lot
Elipitcal 8 min

Stretched


315 was scary as fuck.  May want to just keep this as calories will drop.  Also, moving to 8x3.  
I did extra caveman and attempted cardio.  Failed big time.  Now thats how you should feel when its all over.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2013)

Incline DB Press
110lb DBs 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
50lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
200lbs for 4x6 (45 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


110lb DBs?  FUCK YES.    Everything else was the same.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2013)

DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; strapped on last 2 sets)

Leg Press (odd one)
2 plates for 5x6 (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Static Stretched


Remember, 8x3 for lunges is really 6 reps per set.  Anyway, it was a bit of a snap at first and toward the end it got difficult but not how I wanted.  Didnt really need the straps either.

This leg press is stupid.  No wonder why its always available.  I burned pretty badly though but not enough to thwart the KB sessions.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2013)

DB Rows
115lb Dbs 8x3 (30 sec RI; only the 1st set wasnt strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb Dbs 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
195lbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI; bad reps on 5 and 6)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb Dbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Everything was hard.  Fuck, the seated rows gotta go to 190lbs.  I was hungry throughout this so perhaps that will make a difference...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
315lbs 8x3 (30 sec ri; 1st 2 sets werent strapped)

Static holds
275lbs 3x to failure
245lbs 3x to failure
225lbs 1x to failure

Gms
155lbs 5x6 (30 sec ri)


Caveman x 2


Stretched


315 is still scary.  I actually felt odd around the cavemen..  Dont like being scared but I see no reason to add on any weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2013)

Incline DB Press
110lb DBs 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
50lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; last 2 sets were strapped)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
200lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Eliptical for 20

Static Stretched


I was scared of deadlifting this up so many times but thankfully all was well.  This rep scheme is hard on the inclines because of the setup but the chins, they love it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2013)

DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; unstrapped on 1st set)

Leg Press 
10 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Stationary Lunges
60lb Dbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Bike for 15 min
Tan
Core work

Static Stretched


Lunges, the marching ones, were NOT easy today.  WTF!?  I had good sleep, I did this in the am instead of the pm.  Oddball shit here.  
The leg press I used was the normal one.  Since I was at the shit gym, no KBs so I opted to do some normal lunges and bike work.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2013)

DB Rows
115lb Dbs 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb Dbs 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
190lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; bad reps on 5 and 6 again)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb Dbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


190lbs was still heavy but I think I just ran out of steam.  Zero caffeine tonight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2013)

Romanian deadlift
315lbs 8x3 (30 sec ri

Static holds
275lbs 3x to failure
265lbs 3x to failure
225lbs 1x to failure

Gms
155lbs 4x8 (30 sec ri)


Eliptical for 25 min


Stretched


Wasnt scary today!  Not whatsoever.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2013)

Incline DB Press
110lb DBs 8x3 (30 sec RI; something happened on 7th set to R shoulder)

Weighted Chins
50lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI; last set had 3 cuz of shoulder)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
190lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Eliptical for 25

Static Stretched


Ugh.  God dammit.  I hurt my shoulder from a fight a few days ago.  Well, specifically my neck (sternomast...)  Anyway, setting up set 7 mustve done something.  Now I have ice on my shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2013)

*Light day*

DB Rows
100lb Dbs 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
70lb Dbs 8x3 (<30 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Rows
180lbs for 5x5 (20-30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb Dbs for 5x5 (<30 sec RI)

Arms
Eliptical for 17 min



Static Stretched


Was in a bit of pain today, so I took it easy.  Yesterday I did nothing buy deadlifts so I am way off this weekend.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2013)

Undulating Bitch
Week A 4x12
Week B 5x8
Week C 4x6
Week D 6x3  Cant wait for this one.

Lower, Quads

Squat
185lbs 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
225lbs 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Odd Leg Press, Unilateral
2 plates on each leg 5x10 (45 sec RI)

Clean n Press Intervals

Static Stretched


I dont like this rep scheme.  Nope.  Fuck this.  But this might be what I need.  I hurt my neck 2x in 7 days.  Time to get out of comfort zone.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2013)

These reps SUCK.

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x12 (60 sec RI; failed last set, RPed at 6, got to 10)

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 2x12
Same thing but failed at 7
2 plates + 25lbs for 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 4 setx, 12, 12, 8, 8 (60 sec RI)

DB Row
60lb DBs for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Jesus CHRIST!  What the fuck, what..?!  Too heavy everywhere, but the last exercise.  I have a date tomorrow and its rock climbing.  I CANT be sore for that, oh no!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey bro! I apologize I just looked at your journal. Great stuff man keep it up!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2013)

conventional dead s
185lbs for 4x12 (60 sec ri)

Lunges
30lb dbs 4x12 (60-90sec ri)

Gms
135lbs 5x10 (45-60 sec ri)

Stretched


Oh my god am I tired.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2013)

Chins
BW for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown Wide
135lbs for 4x12 (45-60 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 4x12 (45-60 sec RI)

Stretched

Stadium sprints


Felt hungover today so it was an easy weightlifting part.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2013)

Lower, Quads

Squat
225lbs 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
245lbs 5x8 (60 sec RI;strapped on 3-5)

DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Core Work

Static Stretched


This feels better.  I rested maybe a bit more than 60 sec during both exercises, but when/where, I dont know.  I opted to switch out lunges from last time to today.  Leg Press will go to posterior days.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2013)

These reps WORK.

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 5x8 (45-60 sec RI)

DB Row
75lb DBs for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Caveman
Tabata

Stretched


Now this is a more workable rep range.  Everything was just right.  Perhaps too easy for tbars and dips?
Tabata is still the devil.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2013)

Conventional Deads
245lbs for 5x8 (60-75 sec RI)

Static BB Lunges
95lbs for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Caveman

Static Stretched


Not tired today and I noticed that if I grasp the bar a bit wider, I got a more solid lift.  Grip suffers, but my back feels strong.  Lunges were weak but I didnt want to wait for the leg press.  Gms still hard and caveman sucked cuz I still cant do getups from holes in my knees.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2013)

Chins
30lbs for 5x8 (60 sec RI; needed an RP for the last 2 reps)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x8 (60 sec RI; same thing as before, needed an RP for the last 2 reps)

Lat Pulldown Wide
160lbs for 5x8 (45-60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5x8 (45-60 sec RI)

Caveman

Stretched

Guess I shouldve just done 25lbs for the chins?  The OH BB Press kinda sucked tho.  The OH DB presses were a bitch as well and the lat pulldown was at first at 150 then I went up to 160 for the next sets.  Twas too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2013)

Lower, Quads

Squat
285lbs 4x8 (75+ sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs 4x6 (60 sec RI;strapped on last set)

DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 4x6 (60+ sec RI)

Intervals


God damn stadium had a graduation ceremony today and the sun wasnt out.  As far as the work out goes, I was a nervous nelly with the squats.  I was distracted by the big dopey trainer screaming and TAKING THE CLOCK AWAY FOR HIS OWN SHIT!

Everything else was a tad easy.  Intervals were a joke but I had planned to go to the stadium.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2013)

Flat db press
115lb dbs for 4x6 (60 sec)

T bar row
4 plates for 4x6 (60 sec)

Weighted dips
70lbs for 4x6 (45-60 sec)

Db row
100lb dbs for 4x6 (60 sec)

Forgot to stretch! 


Presses were both easy.  I thought dips would be but Damn the flat dbs too? 

Both pulls were tough though.  Try to do some intervals tonight.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2013)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 4x6 (60-75 sec RI)

Static DB Lunges
75lb Dbs for 4x6 (60 sec RI)

GMs
145lbs for 5x6 (30 sec RI)

Single DB RDLs
40lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Static DB Holds
90lb DBs for 5x30 sec

Cycle for 17 min

Static Stretched


I felt great tonight.  Then I got depressed.  Nothing like being disappointed by a very probable understanding...

Caveman

Static Stretched


Not tired today and I noticed that if I grasp the bar a bit wider, I got a more solid lift.  Grip suffers, but my back feels strong.  Lunges were weak but I didnt want to wait for the leg press.  Gms still hard and caveman sucked cuz I still cant do getups from holes in my knees.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2013)

Chins
50lbs for 4x6 (60+ sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 4x6 (60+ sec RI)

Weighted Wide pullups
25lbs for 4x6 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x6 (60 sec RI)

Circuit training x 2

Stretched


Still a bit down, but I am loving this rep scheme.  I had to do weighted pullups because this shit gym has only 2 lat pulldowns.  Not much to say about today.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2013)

Squats
315lbs for 6x3 (full recovery)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 6x3 (full recovery)

Marching DB Lunges
75lb DBs for 6x6 steps (1 min RI)

Stadium sprints

Light stretched


FUCK YES.  Love it when 315 is easy.  I could go heavier too, meaning, I didnt feel helpless or in trouble.  It was easy.  My sweat came from my nerves more than the lifts.
The deads were shitty cuz of my setup.  Hard to explain, but lets just say I chose to take the safe route.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2013)

Flat db press
125lb dbs for 6x3 (full recovery)

T bar
4 plates + 25lbs 6x3 (full recovery)

Weighted dips
3 plates for 6x3 (60 sec)

Db row
125lb dbs 6x3 (60 sec; strapped)


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2013)

Deads
335lbs for 10x1 (30-60 sec RI?)

Static Holds
275lbs for 6 sets, 20-30 sec

Leg Press
16 plates for 6x3 (30 sec RI)

GMs
185lbs for 6x3 (~60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


335 is easy but I just dont like reps.  Did what I could and speaking of which, that leg press shit, 16 plates is a pain in the ass to take off so I sure as shit coulda done more but because of clean up, I stopped at 16.  Gms were uneasy.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2013)

Chins
90lbs for 6X3 (60+ sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
185LBS for 1 rep
170lbs for 6x3 (60+ sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
225lbs for 6x3 (60 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
Bullshit for who caresxfuckme (lick my balls RI)

Arm super sets

Stretched


There is something off with my upper back and I did it during oh presses a couple weeks ago.  I keep reinjuring it.  Shit, I know I can do 185 but I got worried Id fuck things up more.  Going back to P/RR/S and I may skip the vertical day.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2013)

Squats
295lbs for 6x3 (full recovery)

Brinks Squats
225lbs for 5x3 (full recovery)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates for 5x5 (40-45 sec RI)

Stadium sprints?  NOPE.

stretched


Ugh.  Went down like a bitch.  I did do brinks squats afterwards and I forgot that they suffocate you.  Sucked.  Anyway, when I do rep range, Ill do lunges galore.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2013)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates + 25lbs for 6x3 (<60 sec RI)

Bench
275lbs for 6x3 (60 sec RI)

Tbar Row
3plates + 25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Cable Pushdowns
The rack for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Cable Curls
130lbs then 140lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; last 3 sets were 140lbs)

Static Stretched


The only way to do rows heavily is with support.  We dont have a fucking spider row here, so I have to do hammer strength.  I can barely fit a 5th plate on there, but once I do and I will, thats all the space.  Until I go back to the other gym...
Bench was modest because my fucking wrist hurt.  Holy hell, if its not my back, its my shoulder, if its not my shoulder its my wrist, if its not my wrist, I am hung over.  Excuse wagon is in full swing, but fuck!  These are true distractions!  That said 275lbs was cake.  Look at the rests!  Shit isnt that heavy when I am teetering in the 1 minute zone.  
Tbars had better rests but I needed some sort of cardio today since its raining.  The unilateral presses were a challenge.  Again, worried about my right wrist.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2013)

Conventional deads
345lbs for 5x1 ( full recovery)

Romanian deads
315lbs for 5x3 (full recovery; strapped)

Static holds
295lbs for 6 holds around 20 sec

Gms
175lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Static stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2014)

Weighted Chins
100lbs for 5x3 (75-90 sec RI; last 2 sets were strapped)

Standing OH BB Press
185lbs for 5x3 (75? sec RI; PR)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
225 + 7.5lbs for 5x5 (60+ sec RI; last 2 sets were strapped)

Seated OH DB Press
90lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Stupid HIIT

Stretched


My ROM with the chins became trivial so I threw in the straps to see if it helped.  It did, but not by much.  Did the same thing with the pulldowns.  I can go up on pulldowns, but chins?  Not so much.  
I finally repped 185lbs over my fucking head!  Easy too!  The 3rd set was scary but I focused on breathing and the last 2 were fine.  The seated however were hurting my elbow during setup.  The right one to be precise.  Just didnt feel strong with this one.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2014)

March of the fucking lunges...

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 4x12 (2 min RI; 1st set was 26 steps; RPs in every set)

Leg Press
4 plates for 5x12 (75 sec RI)

Leg Extensions
115lbs for 3x15 (60 sec RI)

Hilarious KB Work

Standing Calves
180lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


Holy mother of fuck did the acid catch up big time.  I was so fucked up I couldnt do kettlebells.  Today was supposed to be nothing but reps, so mission accomplished.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2014)

Rep mania

Yates Row
185lbs for 4x12 ( 90 sec-2 min RI; RPs)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x12, 12, 12, 11.75(90 sec-2 min RI; 1 RP)

Seated Neutral Grip Row
180lbs for 5x10 (75-90 sec RI; fucking RPs on the 4th & 5th set)

Weighted Dips
1 plates 5x10 (75 sec RI)

Caveman

Stretched


Why do all the hot girls gotta come in when I am done?   Why am I so bad at rows?    Why do I need RPs on all this shit?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2014)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 4x10 (2 min RI?)

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 3x12 (2 min RI?)

GMs
135lbs for 2x15 (60-75 sec RI?)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 5x12 (30-60 sec RI?)

Stretched

A shit load of stadium stuff


Now thats a fucking workout.  I just cant...I cant... I have nothing to add.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2014)

Chins
BW for 4x12 (90 sec RI; needed an RP at the end?  TWICE?)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4x12 (90 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
180lbs for 3x12 (75 sec RI; needed 2 fucking RPs at the end again!)

Standing OH BB Press
115lbs for 3x12 (75 sec RI; RPs)

EZ Curl bar for 2x10, 50lbs
~ss~
EZ Curl bar french press for 2x10, 70lbs (60 sec RI)

Stretched


I only did 90 sec and I couldve waited longer but fuck it, I am fine with the chin failures.  Actually the only failures I didnt like were the pulldowns.  The BBs I understand.  I couldnt do the BBs right away so residual fatigue fucked them but the lat pulldown one, man, I was looking bad too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2014)

Hack Squat
2 plates for 4 sets, 8 and a half reps (45 sec RI)

Leg Press (down then back up
Started w 2 plates + 4 25s, 2 plates + 2 25s, 2 plates, 2 25s, Then back up. 2 plates, 2 plates +2 25s, 2 plates + 4 25s. 7 sets, no set rests

HIIT KB Training like a motherfucking fucker

Stretched


Wow.  1 and a half reps was a doozy sure, but it was cuz I jumped right into that shit.  I ate McDonalds today.  TWICE.  So I punished myself.  Next came a pyramid.  Then I opted for a BRUTAL caveman of kettlebell get ups.  Twas 24kg turkish getups, 20kg turkish getups, 24kg goblet squats, 20kg goblet squats, 24kg get ups, 20 kg get ups.  TIMES 2.  Then I added another workout just like that one, X 2!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 9, 2014)

Subbin this. Nice work man. We all have cheat days, helps with energy im able to push harder. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2014)

Shock

Pre exhaustion Push
25lb Flies for 10 reps
85lb DBs for 10 reps x 4

Pre exhaustion Pull
20lb DB curls for 10 reps
2 plates for 10 reps x 4

Drop Set of Hammer Strength Chest press
1 plate, 1 25, 1 10 and down we go for 10 reps each...then back up

Drop Set Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
Same shit as above

Supersets and drops sets of arms

Stretched


Crazy stuff, sure, but like always, it hurts when youre doing it, but I am pretty much ok right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2014)

Pre exhaustion
Single Legged RDLs 35lb DB for 5 reps
Conventional Deads, 225lbs for 5 reps x4

Drop Set
Romanian Deads
265lbs, 245lbs, 225lbs for 5 reps each x2

Caveman x 2

Stretched


Didnt do calves because they fuck with my shins it seems.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2014)

Last of the shocks

Pre exhaust
20lb DB Curls for 8
Pullups for 8 x 4 (45 sec RI; needed RPs in 4th)

Pre exhaust
20lb OH Extension for 8
60lb OH DB Press for 8 x 4 (45 sec RI; needed 1 RP)

Drop Set
Lat Chin downs  
180, 165, 150 , 135 x 2 (45 sec RI; 2nd set was hilarious but I went back up)

Drop Set
Standing OH BB Press
95lbs, 75lbs, 65lbs, 55lbs, x 2 then back up (I had to clean this shit up every time)

Shit load of arms 

Static Stretched


Wowsers.  What a night.  The cleaning of the BB in order to do overhead presses was the most taxing.  Its shock shit, so not much to say.  Shit burned and I looked good.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2014)

Squats
325lbs for 3x3 (full rec)

Leg Press
16 plates for 3x5 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


I decided to just focus on the day heavy lift and not reps.  Hard to do since I am used to increasing HR.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2014)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (2 min RI)

Unilateral HS Row
5 plates  for 3x3 (~90 sec RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 5x5 (90 sec RI)

Tbar Row
4plates for 5x5 (90 sec RI)


Caveman x 2

Static Stretched



Worked out with someone today to help him find his max (270).  295 felt kinda tough.  Not diggin it.
Those rows were hilarious.  5 plates is still tough.
The unilateral presses were unilateral until set 3.  And the T bars were a bit too heavy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 20, 2014)

Conventional deads
355lbs for 3x1 (full recovery)

Rack Deads
365lbs for 5x3 (full recovery)

Romanian deads
315lbs for 5x5 (full recovery; strapped)

GMs
185lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Caveman that sucked


Static stretched


Ok, I gotta man up cuz as long as I got a solid base, I am golden.  This wasnt hard.  And look at those reps on the other workouts!

Couldnt do cavemen cuz of...callouses?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2014)

Weighted Chins
105lbs for 3x3 (2 min RI)

Standing OH BB Press
195lbs for 3, 2, 2 reps (2+ min RI; failed but PR)

Weighted Wide Grip pullups
45lbs for 5x5 (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DB for 5x5 (90 sec RI)

Stretched


Not baddddd.  Not bad.  Wish I got 3 of the presses.  Everything else was in line.  The chins were about right since it was super low volume.  Both pulls were strapped.  I did standing twice and pullups because of the crowd.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2014)

March of the fucking lunges...

Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 4x11-12 (2 min RI; I was doing 22 total reps, but after set 2, I just wanted to finish the distance traveled; RPs)

Leg Press
6 plates for 5x12 (90 sec RI)

BUlgarians Squats
20lb DBs for 3x12 (90 sec RI)

Stretched


I tried FinalFLex's BCAA-SAA mix and it was AWFUL.  Stay away.

Anyway, I just burned out today.  Everything was hard honestly.  I skipped calves because I think when those muscles are damaged, I get shin splints when I do stadium sprints.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2014)

Rep mania

T-bar Row
2 plates for 2x12
2 plates + 25 for 2x12 (90 sec-2 min RI; supinated)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x12(90 sec RI; 1 RP at 8, 4th set)

Seated Neutral Grip Row
180lbs for 5x10 (75 sec RI; 2 fucking RPs on the 4th & 5th set, same as last time)

Weighted Dips
1 plates 5x10 (75 sec RI; RP on last set?!)

Forgot to stretch?


Id say this was an exact copy of the last RR.  Wasnt feeling 100%, so Id say that makes tonight good.  Dips wore me out so badly that I didnt want to do any arms and....any stretches?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2014)

Conventional Deads
245lbs for 4x10 (2 min RI; 4th set had extra seconds)

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 4x12 (2 min RI; strapped; 4th set had extra seconds)

GMs
135lbs for 2x15 (75 sec RI)

Stretched

Didnt do calves in the event I have a stadium chance.  Too cold and wet tonight.
Anyway, holy shit.  This again was hard as fuck.  Though...I feel fine now..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2014)

Chins
BW for 4x12 (90 sec RI; needed an RP at the end)

Seated OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 4x12 (90 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
180lbs for 5x10 (75-90 sec RI; needed 1 RP on the 5th

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5x10 (75 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl
25lb DBs for 2x12 (60 sec RI; squeezing)

Supinated One Arm Cable Pressdown
First 50lbs then 60lbs for 2x12 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


I was on UNCUT today.  Shitty.  Though I was hearing colors, I just felt caffeinated.  The pump I felt just made my dizzy.  Didn't have tingling and I didn't sweat.  But I looked huge.  Anyway, chins got better and so did the lat pulldowns, but those were a different volume and a bit wider.
The presses were just about perfect.  The standing coulda been 50s.  The arm shit at the end was done because, well, when else would I do it?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2014)

20s
225lbs for 2x20 reps (2 RPs in 1st one, 3 RPs in 2nd)

Pyramid
Leg press
1 plate, then 25, then another 25, then another 25
1 plates + 3 25s, then 2, then 1, then just plates for 10 reps each

Shit load of KBs again, which included pistols

Stretched


My oh my.  My fucking god.  Oh god.  I gotta shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2014)

Pre exhaust for both 2 exercises

DB Flies
35lb for 3x5
Bench
225lb for 3x5 (30 sec RI for the first 2 sets, needed a min for the 3rd)

DB Curl
25lbs, then 20lbs for 3x5
Barbell Row
135lbs, then 155lbs for 3x5 (30 sec RI; pretty sure the 20s and 155lbs was for the 3 sets)

Pyramid + 1.5 reps for next 2 exercises 

Chest Press
1 plate + 2 10s, then 1 10, then the plate.  The plate again, then 1 10, then 2 10s (one set and a shit ton of RPs)

Seated Row
135lbs, then 120lbs, then 105, then 90...then back up.  10 reps for each. (shit load of RPs; neutral grip)

Tri sets for last 2 exercises, 30 sec RI

Skullcrushers
70lbs + bar for 10
Diamond Push Ups for 10 (needed 2 RPs on 2nd set)
Unilateral DB Floor Press
60lb DB then 70lb DBs (did 5 on one arm, then switched until fatigue or 10 reps)

Barbell Row
90lbs x 10
DB Curl
20lb DBs x 10
Unsupported Neutral DB Row
40lb DBs x 10

Forgot to stretch!


Ill stretch now..
Ok, the first 2 exercises were your normal burn and pre exhaust made shit hard to do.  However, the next 2 exercises were off the wall hard.  1.5 reps for 10 reps for each weight?  Going down THEN up?!  Let me tell you, the chest press was easier than the seated row.  It may had been cuz of residual fatigue, but I am thinking I have less efficient musculature on my pulls than on my presses.  On the chest press, I had to stop repeatedly, sure, but I recovered quickly.  The rows needed more RPs, not cuz I was out of breath, but cuz of the burn.
The isolations were hardly that.  Sort of a circuit training I threw in at the shit gym to show the morons hows its done.  Never will I understand bums on steroids that use the smith machine.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2014)

Pre exhaustion
Single Legged RDLs 35lb DB for 5 reps
Conventional Deads, 225lbs for 5 reps x3

Drop Set
Romanian Deads
265lbs, 245lbs, 225lbs for 5 reps each x2

Pyramid Sets
Hamstring Curls
70, 75, 80, 85, 90lbs for 10 reps...then back down (60 sec RI; shit load of RPs)

1.5 reps
Seated calf
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)


Stretched


Carbon copy of last time, only I threw in an insane hamstring isolation.  Did calves too cuz I knew my legs were fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2014)

Pre Exhaust
Tri Set

Db Curls
20lb DBs for 4x5
Reverse Flies
15lb DBs for 4x5
Chin ups
BW for 4x5

Pre Exhaust 
Tri Set

OH French Press
45lbs for 4x5
Scaptions
20lb DBs for 4x5
OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x5

Drop Set
1.5 reps

Wide Lat Pulldown
165lbs for 10
150lbs for 10
135lbs for 10
120lbs for 10 (RPs galore, mostly cuz of my hands)

Drop Set

Widest Lat Pulldowns
Same weights for 10 (RPs galore)

Drop Set
1.5 reps

OH BB Press
95lbs for 10
75lbs for 10
65lbs for 10
45lbs for 10 (RPs galore)

Drop Set

115lbs for 10
95lbs for 10
75lbs for 10
55lbs for 10
45lbs for 10 (less RPs)

Static Stretched


No need for arms.  Just a killer day.  Love blending the shock routines.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2014)

Squats
335lbs for 3x3 (full recovery)

Shit leg press
5 plates + 75lbs for 3x5 (full recovery)

Unilateral shit leg press
3 plates for 5x5 (45-60 sec ri)

Caveman

Stretched


Ran out of plates! Anyway 335 lbs felt near impossiblenon each 3rd rep. Whereas, the first rep felt easy. Bottom line, today was very scary and I felt the most solid I've felt in a long time.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2014)

Bench
315lbs for 2, 3, 3 (full rec; spotted on the 3rd reps)

Tbars
4 plates + 10lbs for 3x3 (full rec; added 10lbs on last 2 sets)

Flat DB Press
125lb DBs for 5x5 (90 sec -2 min?)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates for 5x5 (90 sec RI?)

Stretched


How much longer is 315 going to be a bitch?  Fucking 10 years now.  Anyway, no cheating cuz of the spot.
Both rows were easy.
I did some DB ground based squats to prep my back for the DB Presses.  I did them in between the tbar rows, so you can say I did some extra work.
I thought this shithole had 130lb DBs?


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 12, 2014)

nice workman

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2014)

Conventional deads
365lbs 3x1 (full recovery)

Rack deads
375lbs 5x3 (full recovery)

Romanian deads
325lbs 3x5 (full recovery; strapped)

Gms
185lbs 5x5 (full recovery which was less than 90 sec)

Seated calf
4 plates for 6x6 (45-60 sec )

Stretched


Ok well this wasn't easy but it wasn't really hard. At all. Seeing as how I did a lot of stuff afterward, it again makes me think I'm holding myself back.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2014)

Weighted Chins
110lbs for 3x3 (2 min+ RI)

Standing OH BB Press
195lbs for 3x3 (2 min+ RI; PR)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
235lbs for 3x5 (90 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
95lb DBs for 3x5 (90sec-2 min RI)

Pyramid of KB Clean & Press

Stretched


No caffeine, just BCAAs and D-Aspartic Acid today.  Plus, I was really tired or down in the dumps or whatever the fuck.  I just took my time today, gave less of a shit and did better everywhere.  I was lucky enough to get a lat pulldown and a seat for db presses.  The DB Presses were the only ones that felt failure.  Yes thats right, the Standing OH Presses were so awesome that I couldve went up.  The lat pulls were hard but I kept form and the chins werent supposed to be increased.  Instead I wanted to do 105lbs for 3x5 or 5x3.  Spur of the moment thing I guess.

Oh and I told a kid he could not use the KB for shrugs.  Yes, I said for shrugs?  NO.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2014)

March of the fucking lunges...

Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 4x24 steps (2 min RI; finished the distance traveled; RPs)

Unilateral Leg Press
6 plates for 5x12 (90 sec RI)

Leg Press
6 plates + 25lbs for 4x12 (90 sec RI)

Loose KB Work

Stretched


RPs?  2 within sets from 2-4th sets on?  Eh.  Fine.  I made sure to travel the whole pathway no matter what.  Last time I bitched out.
I focused on work on the leg press today since I had it available.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2014)

Reps while hung

T-bar Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 2x12
2 plates + 35lbs for 2x12 (90 sec-2 min RI; neutral)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 4x12(90 sec RI; 1 RP at 7 on the 3rd, RP again in 4th set; failed at 11)

Seated Neutral Grip Row
180lbs for 5x10 (90 sec RI; 2 fucking RPs on the 4th & 5th set and a failure)

Weighted Dips
1 plates 5x10 (75 sec RI)

Stretched


Today was supposed to be a HIIT day at the stadium but it was raining and I was hung over.  I opted to do a rep day instead.  Now, I have tennis elbow and I have to wear a strap.  It does help indeed.  However, Ive discovered that supinated grip really agitates it, so chins, curls, everything has got to change.

Anyway, I did what I could which is saying a lot because I was not feeling well.  Dont care about the RPs, but I failed on the presses and the 2nd rows.  Seriously, why the fuck are the seated rows so hard?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2014)

Conventional Deads
255lbs for 4x10 (2 min RI; 4th set had straps)

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 4x12 (2 min RI; strapped; 4th set had 2 RPs?)

GMs
135lbs for 2x15 (2 min RI)

Stretched


Man, eating McDonalds for lunch today fucked me up.  Youd think the extra calories would fuel my workout but my left hand lost grip in the 1st set, 2nd & 3rd set completely, which required a reset.    10lbs heavier shouldnt do shit!  Anyway, once I got to romanians, I was legitimately running out of steam.  I had to rerack the weight 2x.  I couldve plowed through but I didnt want to be fucking around with this weight on this exercise, especially since I was doing so oddly.

I needed 2 min for the GMs?  No wonder why I got the fuck out after this.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2014)

Chins
BW for 4x12 (90 sec RI; needed 2 RPs at the end; pronated grip)

Seated OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 4x12 (90 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
180lbs for 2x10 (wide grip; 75 sec RI)
180lbs for 10 reps (switched to neutral)
170lbs for 2x10 (75 sec RI; needed 1 RP on the 5th)

Standing OH DB Press, Neutral
40lb DBs for 5x10 (75 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Stretched


Tennis elbow was bad today.  Dont do neutral grip OH Presses!  These days are actually the worst.  This may be a sign of stopping upper horizontal/vertical.  Lots of strength loss today too.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2014)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb DBs for 4x12+steps (60-75 sec RI)

Squats
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min RI?)

Weak Caveman

Stretched


Just doing what I can while my elbow rehabs.  Not sure why I did lunges before squats but it felt odd as fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2014)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (45 sec RI; 

Romanian Deads
295lbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec RI; strapped)

Rack Deads
275lbs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Tennis Elbow rehab

Stretched


Thank god my elbow doesnt get affected by deads.  Anyway, shooting the shit around with this really.  Staying somewhat heavy, I dont know.  I think all of these should be over 300, but I think 275lbs for more than 1 rep at a time is sort of new for me.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2014)

Squats
275lbs 8x3 (45 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
60lb dbs 5x5 steps each (45 sec ri)

Unilateral leg press
4 plates for 3x10 (45 sec ri)

Stretched


Fucking left my theraban at the uf gym. Didn't putt my name on it so I've got a battle on my hands.

Anyway, back felt tight today and it scared me. Jesus, when will this end.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2014)

Conventional deads
245lbs for 8x3 (30 sec )

Romanian deads
255lbs for.5x5 (30 sec ri; strapped)

Rack deads
275lbs for.3x10 (30 sec)

Rehab 
Stretched


Wasn't feeling safe today. Still great sweat cuz if the rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2014)

Squats
295lbs 8x3 (30 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
50lb dbs 5x5 steps each (30 sec ri)

Caveman w 5 compounds!

Elbow rehab

Stretched


What bad back?!  God damn it felt good to not be scared today, homie!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2014)

Conventional Deads singles
315lbs for 7 reps

Romanian (deadlifting into position)
275lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Rack Deads
315lbs for 2x5
335lbs for 4x5 (30 sec RI)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Ahh.  A solid day.  No back problems, nothing!  And its in the evening again.  Perhaps the morning isnt suited for deads.  I shouldve done more with the racks, but I didnt want to push my luck after the romanians.  I dont ever conventionally deadlift them into position.  I always have a rack of some sort.  Not so lucky today.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2014)

Marching db lunges
85lb dbs for 5 steps
90lb dbs for 4x5 steps (45 sec-2 min ri)

Pyramid set unilateral leg press
3 plates then 2 then 1 on each side. Then back up, 5 reps each leg

Drop set unilateral leg press
4 plates on each side until it was 1 plate for 8 reps each

HIIT x 2 w kettlebells

Elbow rehab

Stretched


The first exercise went up in rests after each set cuz, well, I needed it!

The leg press stuff was just filler. Needed to switch shit up.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2014)

Conventional deads
295lbs 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Romanian deads
275lbs 5x5 (30-45 sec ri; strapped)

Rack deads
315lbs for 3x8 (45 sec ri)

Elbow rehab

Stadium circuit


Today was great. Nothing to add really.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2014)

Squats
305lbs 8x3 (45 sec ri)

Heavy Marching db lunges
75lb dbs 8x3 steps each (30 sec ri)

Light Marching db lunges
35lb dbs 3x10 steps each (60 sec ri)

Caveman

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Very good day.  I am fucking spent.  The caveman was lousy because my legs were shot.  Havent felt that way in months.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2014)

Eccentrics!!! All workouts except isolated have 5 sec negs.

Bench (no pain)
135 lbs for 2x10
185lbs for 3x8 (60 sec ri)

Flat neutral db press (no pain)
50lb dbs for 3x10 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral standing oh db press (lil pain)
30lb dbs 3x12 (60 sec )

Db flies (no pain)
20lb dbs for 3x15 (30 sec ri)

Db skull crushers
20lb dbs for w sets, 15 then 20 (30 sec ri)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Only pain I felt was on the overheads, just slighlty past extension into flexion. And it hurt in the lateral area, not the medial.

Had slight pain in medial area when stretching the right lats, vertically.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2014)

Conventional deads
300lbs 8x3 (30-30 sec)

Romanian deads
280lbs 5x5 (30-60 sec ri; strapped)

Rack deads
335lbs for 3x10 (75 sec ri)

Caveman

Elbow rehab


I went up slightly today everywhere.  Ill do singles next time.  The Racks sucked cuz the lowest point at UF is at my knees....no, above them!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2014)

Pullups, pronated grip
BW for 4x6 (60 sec RI; little pain)

Neutral Grip DB Rows
60lb DBs for 3x10 (60-75 sec RI; no pain)

Unilateral lat pulldown, supinated grip
60lbs for 2x12 (60 sec RI; little to no pain)

Unilateral Cable Row, neutral grip
45lbs for 2x12 (60 sec RI; no pain)

Concentrated curls, supinated
25lb DBs for 2x10 (30 sec RI, no pain?)

Concentrated Hammer Curls
25lb DBs for 2x10 (30 sec RI; did 12 on the 2nd set)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Ok, verticals may have to be ditched because I had virtually no pain with the horizontals.  Everything else was just burn central.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2014)

Squats
305lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 4x5 (75 sec RI; failed)

Marching BB Lunges
50lb bar for 2x10 (60 sec RI)

Stadium

Look, today sucked because of PhD Wired pre workout.  I thought I was going to pass out 2x.  This shit ruined my workout.  Total waste of a day I was looking forward to.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2014)

Bench
225lbs 3x8 (75-90 sec ri; 2 rps)

Alternating neutral db press
60lb dbs 3x10 (75 sec ri; 2 rps)

Db flies
30lb dbs for 2x12 (45 sec ri)

Unilateral oh db press
30lb dbs for 2x12 (45 sec ri)

Unilateral db skullcrusher
30lb dbs 2x15 (45 sec ri)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Once again, this phd wired shit fucked me. Ive got the perfect synopsis. Picture reaching your maximum heart rate at 40 beats lower! Never using it again.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2014)

Conventional deads
305lbs 10x1 (30 sec)

Romanian deads
315lbs 5x5 (60 sec ri; strapped)

Unilateral HIgh Wide Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 3x15 (45 sec RI; Rps)

GMs
135lbs for 2x12 (30 sec RI)

Elbow rehab

Stretched



I am pretty sure last time I did Conventionals that I did 305x3 reps each.  Anyway, I was trainging someone and racks didnt fit.  All in all, I felt off today.  I did play on doing singles, but I shouldve done more than 315 at least.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2014)

Neutral Grip DB Rows
65lb DBs for 3x10 (60 sec RI;some pain)

Unilateral lat pulldown, neutral grip
60?lbs for 3x12 (60 sec RI; little to no pain)

Cable Row, neutral grip
120lbs for 2x12 (60 sec RI; no pain)

Concentrated curls, supinated
20lb DBs for 2x15 (30 sec RI, no pain; FRs)

Concentrated Hammer Curls
20lb DBs for 2x12 (30 sec RI; FRs)

Face Pulls
100lbs for 2x12 (30 sec RI)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


I had slight pain whenever my elbow was fully extended during DB Rows?  The fuck?  Then it was the same story for the pulldowns.  It was only for the first few reps, then it went away.  Ugh.  What to do now..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2014)

Marching DB Lunges
75lb DBs for 5x5 (full recovery)

Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 12, 15, 16 reps (full recovery)

Goblet Squat
85lb DB for 2x12 (45 sec RI)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Lost my Versa Straps?!  FUCK.  Really, god dammit.  Then again I did do 75lb lunges with no straps. I wanted to go heavier!  Buuuut 75lb DBs is the heaviest they go at powerhouse upstairs.

The leg press was just a fun little machine.  I was training a buddy so I just did what I could without taking all the damn plates downstairs.  First time Ive done goblet squats with a dumbbell and it was a bitch!  Really, twas!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2014)

Bench
235lbs 4x6 (60 sec ri; lots rps)

Alternating neutral db press
65lb dbs 3x10 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral oh db press
35lb dbs for 3x10 (60 sec ri)

Db flies
35lb dbs for 2x12 (45 sec ri)

Unilateral db skullcrusher
35lb dbs 2x12 (30 sec ri; FRs)

Stretched


I didn't know I could've rested longer.  Dammit!  The failures weren't that bad then.  Thank goodness.  Not much else to say.  No pain really.  Did rehab at work.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2014)

DB Rows
70lb DBs for 3x10 (90 sec RI?  really?)

Unilateral Lat pulldown
67.5lbs for 3x10 (90 sec RI)

Seated Row
127.5lbs for 2x12 (75 sec RI)

Latpulldown
127.5lbs for 2x12 for 2x12 (75 sec RI)

Concentration Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 3x10 (45 sec RI; FRs)

Concentration DB Curls 
25lb DBs for 2x15 (45 sec RI; regular pace; little pain)

Elbow rehab

Stretch

Stadium circuits


I am fucking exhausted.  Pain was much better today.  Much, much better.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2014)

Conventional Deads
305lbs for 4x3
275lbs for 4x5 

Romanian
315lbs for 8x3

GMs
135lbs for 10 reps
155lbs for 2x10

Elbow rehab

Stretched


I worked out late so I wasnt 100% until the Romanians.  I dont know, something about repping that weight didnt sit right with me.  I really want to rep this stuff, but I think I may have to taper off if I want to do anything near 5 reps.

Rests were full recovery which came to around 90 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2014)

*Back to regular pace*

Now its just reps

Bench
225lbs for 3x10 (75-90 sec RI)

Unilateral DB Press
75lb DBs for 3x12 (90 sec RI)

Unilateral OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 3x12 (75 sec RI)

DB Flies
40lb DBs for 4x10 (75 sec RI)

Unilateral DB Skullcrusher
40lb DB for 10 reps (too heavy)
35lb DB for 10 reps (too heavy!)
30lb DB for...none, where the fuck are they?
25lb DB for 2x15 (60 sec RI)

3 pistols
3 Single 45lb DB RDL
6 75lb DB Goblet Jump Squats
   x  2

Elbow shit

Stretch shit

Shit


Repped out today and will continue to do so.  The unilateral flat presses were a bitch and the flies were too.  The flies gave me a bit of pain.  Shit!
Oh, the presses were neutral.  Luckily the setup gave no pain.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2014)

Squats to 20!
225lbs for 3 sets

BB Static Lunge
135lbs for 3x6 (30 sec RI)

BB Static Lunge
95lbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Close Stanced Leg Press
4 plates for 4x20 (60 sec RI)

Elbow Rehab

Stretched


Ok, first set had an RP at 14, 2nd set had one at 12, and 3rd sets had 1 at 15 and another at 18.
The first lunge was damn hard so I went down to a better weight to rep out.  The leg press was just to finish me off.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2014)

DB Rows
80lb DBs for 4x1 (90 sec RI)

Unilateral Lat pulldown
90lbs for 4x12 (90 sec RI)

T bar Rows
3 plates for 3x15 (75 sec RI; RPs)

Latpulldown
120lbs for 3x15 (75 sec RI)

Concentration Eccentric Hammer DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2x10 (60 sec RI; FRs)

Cable Curls 
50lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Elbow rehab

Stretch


Lots of RPs, especially in the T bars.  I was out of breath, mostly from all the acute burns.


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2014)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 4x6 (30 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 3x10 (45 sec ri)

Singled legged db RDLs
40lb db for 2x12 (45 sec ri; rps)

Elbow rehab

Stretched


Repped it out in the morning. I think if I deadlift in the morning, I gotta just to rep range stuff cuz this is hella hard in the mornings.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2014)

Bench
225lbs 4x12 90 sec ri; 2 rps on last set)

Unilateral alternating flat db press
70lb dbs for 3x10 ( 75 sec ri; last set had 12 reps)

Unilateral oh db press
40lb dbs for 4x12 (60 sec; rps galore)

Db flies
35lb db for 2x15 (60 sec ri)

Drop set of cable rope pushdowns

Elbow rehab

Stretched


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2014)

You're consistent with your stretching - wish I was too. What's your goals bro?


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2014)

Squat to 20!
235lbs x 2 (1st set had two rps, second had 4 rps)

Static barbell lunge
95lbs for 2 x 10
105lbs for 10
115lbs for 2 x 10 (90 sec ri)

Unilateral leg press to 20!
2 plates on each side x 1
2 plates + 25lbs on each side ( this set require one rp for each leg)

Goblet db jump squats
50lb db for 2 x 10 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
Stretched


Holy shit, 10lbd made that much of a difference?!
The lunges rests sucked cuz I was training the same person. Leg press was fun, but the goblet jumps were really fun. I mean they actually were fun.


----------



## sneedham (May 9, 2014)

Never tried Goblet jump squats, might have to give them a try...


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2014)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 5x3 (full recovery)

Rack Deads
335lbs for 3 reps
355lbs for 5x3 (30-60 sec RI; strapped)

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI; 1st set was unstrapped)

Elbow

Stretched


Damn solid again.  And again, deads were at night.  I did racks before romanian this time and I used the cages at the school.  I can hardly  get anything out of the bottom peg.  Therefore, I stood on plates and tried it that.  Back was very very tight at this point.
Romanians were lighter, yes, but they were at the end of the line this time and deserved more volume.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2014)

Db rows
85lb dbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri; strapped; 1 rp on each side on last set)

T bar rows
2 plates for 4x12 (60 sec ri; 1 rp on the last 10th rep)

Unilateral supinated cable row
50lbs for 3x15 (45 sec ri; rp at end)

Hammer db curls, negative
30lb dba for 2x10 (60 sec ri; frs & rps)

Db curls
25lb dbs for 6x6 (30 sec ri)

Elbow

Stretched


Some unexpected rest pauses, like the db rows? That's an average weight! The Fuck?!
Everything else is about right. Oh, the hammer dbs HURT my left elbow!


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2014)

Heavy Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Lighter Marching DB Lunges
30lb DBs for the length of the track or 2x16 (full recovery; 33 then 34 total steps; 1 RP on 2nd set)

Goblet Jump Squats
60lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


Didnt need straps for the heavy/light lunges.  65lb DBs were a little light.  The 33 and 34 steps were crazy but not too hard.  Lots of blood in my legs.  The goblets were again, crazy.  Can go heavier, but my calves were tight toward the end.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2014)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (45 sec ri; rp on last rep)

Standing oh press
60lb dbs for.8x3 (30 sec ri)

Unilateral flat db press
70lb dbs for 4x10 (75 sec ri)

Standing oh unilateral neutral db press
35lb dbs for 3x12 (45 sec ri; rp on last set)

Db flies supersetted w db skullcrushers
25lb dbs for 2x10,12 (30 $ec ri)

Cable crunches
4x12

Elbow

Stretched


Did my infamous quick hiit workouts today. Nice switch up for running out of time. 
The crunches have me cramps dammit!


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2014)

While feeling exhausted..

Rack Deads
365lbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec RI; mostly strapped)

Romanian Deads
260lbs for 3x10 (90 sec RI; strapped)

Single Legged DB RDLs
30lb DBs for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


Just really tired tonight.  Back was pretty stiff to being with yet I opted for bigger numbers.  Romanian was a little lighter, higher volume cuz I felt like a fat bastard.  Single Legged RDLs was just to finish off some calories without being useless from being tired.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2014)

Wide pull ups
BW for 4x10 (60 sec ri?!; rps on last 2 sets)

Db row
65lb dbs for 4x10 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral hammer pulldown
2 plates on each side for 3x15 (75sec ri)

Cable, supinated row
125lbs for 4x15 (75 sec ri)

Elbow

Stretched


Rests should've been longer but the rps were expected.
The machine for pulldowns sucked. Odd plane of movement.
Cable rows were awesome. No arms cuz I'm hopefully going to do kettlebells later.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2014)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (<2 min RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Standing OH Press, Bilateral
55lb DBs for 4x10 (75 sec RI; last set had an RP; some pain when I got fatigued)

Flies
35lb DBs for 3x15 (75 sec RI)

Hanging Leg Raises
~superset with~
Cable Crunches
130lbs for 3x5-10(60 sec RI)

Stretched everything


Cant do elbow rehab cuz I have a cut on my thumb.  Anyway, I am feeling some pain today.  Yepppp.  Ugh.  I only felt pain when I did the overheads.  Then, I felt it in my R shoulder and my left elbow..so why the fuck does my right elbow ache?


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2014)

Conventional Deads
335lbs for 6x1 (2 min RI)

Rack Deads
365lbs for 8x3 (75 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
315lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
40lb DB for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


I should feel good that I didnt hurt myself today, but its fucking 335lbs.  Racks felt hard on each first rep.  Romanians were easier than I thought.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2014)

Pullups
BW for 4x10 (75 sec ri; rp at end w/neg)

Db row
75lb dbs for 4x10 (75 sec ri)

Matrix unilateral pulldown
125lbs for 4x15 (rests got fucked; 1 too many sets)

Seated supinated row
140lbs for 3x15 ( 60 sec ri; multiple rps )

Face pulls
100lbs for 3x12 (30sec ri)

Elbow

Stretched


No power here right now so I'll comment later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2014)

Heavy Marching DB Lunges
75lb DBs for 4x6 (90+ sec RI)

Lighter Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for the length of the track or 2x~16 (full recovery; 3 RPs on 2nd set)

Goblet Jump Squats
80lb DBs for 4x5 (60 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


God damn did I feel the endorphin rush tonight.  What a bitch tonight was, but I was never in fear or in danger.  Wish I felt that way with squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2014)

AHHHH!  Forgot to input my workout fro 2 days ago.  It was an all bench day cuz those lunges hurt my legs so badly, I didnt want to set dumbbells up each time to do presses.

Bench
285lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec RI)

Wide Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
135lbs for 3x12 (30-45 sec RI; 1 RP)

Flies
35lb DBs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


I was pressed for time and I cant remember the rests very well, but I do know that for the first exercise, I did 30 sec RI for the 1st 2 sets, but 45 for the next.  Without a spotter, I wasnt too confident.

It should be noted that I had NO pain throughout any of the benches.  Welp, maybe in my left elbow, but my right elbow is whats bad.  It was fine, but I did feel it during flies.  Its an odd feeling cuz its not at my elbow but almost halfway to my wrist on the ulnar side.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2014)

Weighted Pullups
45lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI; strapped after 2nd set)

T-bar Row
4 plates +10lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

30lb Hammer curls 3x6
~super set~
130lb Unilateral Matrix Pulldowns 3x12 (30 sec RI)

40lb unsupported DB rows 4x6
135lb supinated seated row 4x10-12 (30 sec RI; 3rd set had 10 reps; 4th set had an RP, but 12 reps)

Drop Set

Elbow

Stretched


WEighted pullups are coming back!  Tbars were a bit...hard.
I fancied a superset from then on and there isnt much to say about them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2014)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 8x3 (45 sec RI; strapped)

Romanian
275lbs for 4x8 (45 sec RI; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

DB Getups(abs)
~ss with~
Single Legged RDLs
30lb DB for 4x 3 reps each (20 sec RI)

Stretched


Kind of a bitch to build your own deadlift station not once but twice.  Ugh.  Anyway, 315lbs felt easy.  Its at night again and I wasnt feeling that much up to snuff for this.
Romanian was hard.  More reps with less RI...
Everything else was peachy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2014)

Bench
285lbs for 5x5 (90+ sec ri)

Wide grip bench
245lbs for 4x6 (75 sec ri)

Narrow grip bench
225lbs for 4x6 (60 sec ri; fp & rp)

Cable flies, supinated
60lbs for 3x15 (60 sec ri)

Pushups
~ss~
Cable flies, pronated
85lbs for 3x15


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2014)

Squats
295lbs for 5x5 (45-60 RI)

Marching Lunges
75lb DBs for 4x6 (90-2 min RI)

Goblet Squat Jumps
90lb DB for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Squatting with my buddy that cant do nearly the weight I can do maybe getting in the way.  Lunges are fine but he says his knee hurts, so that may be out for him.  Anyway, 295 didnt feel hard (night workout), 75lb lunges did feel hard (have to look at last time's), and I love goblets.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2014)

Tbar row
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (60 sec RI; last 3 sets were strapped)

Weighted Neutral Grip pullups
45lbs for 4x6 (60 sec RI; SUCKED, THIS FUCKING STATION SUCKED)   

Unilateral Lever Row
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (75 sec RI; 1st set unstrapped)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
25lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Silly Curls

Elbow

Stretched


The Tbar I used today is the type that has a barbell in a contraption that is manufactured to be set in a corner and you need a dual D handle to do it properly.  This is hella better than the Tbar lever station, but fuck it.

The pullups SUCKED cuz of that god damn setup that is mainly for assholes doing knee raises for their "abs."  The fucking weight hits the cushion!

Anyway, the next machine made me feel macho because I did the same weight some roided moron did last week, while screaming, looking immobile, and he needed long rests.  

Weighted pullups were to make up for the fuck up earlier.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2014)

F those 45 second rest period squats! Has to be something wrong with you!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2014)

Conventional deads
315 5x3 (75 sec ri; last set had 5 reps and was strapped)

75lb db goblet jumps
Supersetted w
75lb dbs for 4x5 each (45-60 sec ri)

Elbow

Static stretched


Deadlifted in the morning so I dont know how to feel about my chump weight.

Lack of exercises is because I am tryingto go to gym after work today, so two a day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2014)

Bench
295lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri)

Wide grip bench
255lbs for 4x6 (75 sec ri; RPed last set after 4)

Narrow grip bench
165lb for 4x8 (<60 sec ri)

Cable flies, supinated
80lbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri; pain)

Elbow
Stretched


Right when my right elbow was feeling better, completely, I get hit with pain.  My left elbow is what Ive been rehabbing and the golfers elbow on the right is gone, but tennis is back is painful form.  Didn't hurt during the benching, but it did on the pulleys.  I can ditch the shit for now.

295lbs felt awesome.  Really, I felt great.  The wides were hard, but I am ok with it.  Narrow was too easy, but given what I had already done, I was ok with burning out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2014)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 5x5 (2+ min RI; strapped)

Romanian Deads
295lbs for 4x8 (2 min; strapped)

GMs
135lbs 3x12 (60 sec RI)

Single Legged Rdls
40lb DB for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Elbow

Static Stretched


I am glad I repped out 315 but I dont like resting so long. I was working out with someone that caused rests to suffer but it couldnt be helped.  Both deads were good, regardless.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2014)

Db rows
120lb dbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri; strapped; 1st set was a 125lb db

Tbar row w d handle
4 plates for 4x8 (60sec ri)

Unsupported supinated db row
60lb db for 4x10 (60 sec ri)

Elbow
Stretched

Big row day to combat elbow problems. Last exercise was done cuz I couldn't get a seated row.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2014)

Squats
20s!
275lbs for 2 attempts.  Had 4 RPs.  Each?  

Jumping Goblet Squats
100lb DB for 4x3 (45-60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
30lb DBs for 2x35 total steps (full recovery; 1 RP each)

Elbow
Stretched


Ive never done 275 20 times.  Never even thought of TRYING.  1st set was...stopped at 9, 13, 16 & 18.  2nd stopped at..6, 10, 13, 17.  Weird to do almost as well as the 1st.  
Anyway, I did the jump squats sooner than usual which was an appropriate switch, but 100 was too heavy.  Hardly got any air.
The lunges were just a topper.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2014)

Bench
305lbs for 8x3 (full recovery)

Wide bench
255lbs for 4x6 (75 sec RI; had a FR on the last set)

Narrow Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI; FRs!!!)

Supinated cable crossover
45lbs for 4x20 (when ever the other guy was done)

Elbow
Stretched


Hard to judge today.  Different rep scheme, different bench, but I needed nothing!  Still neeeded help on the other lifts.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2014)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps (yep!  20 reps!  stopped 3-4x.  Put on straps after the first stop)

Romanian Deads w barbell
245lbs for 2x15 (60 sec RI; 1 RP)

Romanian Deads w DBs
70lb DBs for 2x15 (60 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
35lb Dbs for 3x10 (45 sec RI; RPs...?!)

Elbow
Stretched
Treadmill 24 min


Tried going for 20.  Did it twice, but not sure if Id recommend it.  Twas fun and accomplished, so ill just take it for what it was.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2014)

T-Bar Row
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Supinated Cable Row
135lbs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Face Pulls
Elbow
Static Stretched



Last time I cut out pullups for my elbow right?  Well I pulled a neck muscle the next day wiping my ass.  Ugh. Never a break.  Anyway, I used straps more than I should've but it was because of callouses.  Decent day.  Coulda been a little more taxing.  The DBs were the hardest.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2014)

Squats
315lbs for 5x5 (90 sec RI)


Goblet Squat Jumps
75lb DB for 5x3 (45 sec RI)

Same thing
55lb DB for 3x5 (45 sec RI)

Stretched
Stadium Sprints


Very tiring day.  Moved a bit into my new place, had diarrhea.  315 never felt heavy really.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2014)

Bench
315lbs for 5x3 (2 min+ RI)

Wide Bench
265lbs for 5x5 (90 sec-2 min RI)

Close Bench
225lbs for 3x8 (FR, RPs 90+ sec RI)
205lbs for 8 reps

20lb DB fly for 3x10
~pre exhausting~
Alternating Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 3x10 (whenever partner was done)

Elbow
Stretched


Loved repping 315 and I had some struggles with the other benches.  Time to max out and switch to OH BB Presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2014)

Conventional Deads
335lbs for 5x3-5 (full recovery; strapped; sets 3-5 had 5 reps)

Romanian
315lbs for 4x8 (90-120sec RI; strapped)

Single Legged RDLs
45lb DBS for 4x5 (full recovery)

Elbow
Stretched


Once again, felt solid cuz it was NIGHT. 
The Romanian was deadlifting into position.  Quite taxing.
So taxing that the single legged moves were so hard.  Then again, I was using TWO DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2014)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 20 reps x 2 (2 min RI; 2 RPs in set 1, 5 in set 2)

T-bar Rows
3 plates + 10lbs for 20 reps x 3 (2 min RI?)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
20llbs for 5x5 reps (90 sec RI; strapped on last 2 sets)

Unilaterla, Pronated Cable Rows
90lbs for 4x6 (75 sec RI)

25lb DB curls x 5 reps each
~supersetted~
Face Pulls
a stupid weight x10 reps for 3 rounds

Stretched


Elbow had no issues today.  Felt like my right should was going to dislocate on the lat pulldowns.  I was doing them as wide as possible.  Not so wide next time.  

Anyway, its time to switch shit up.  vertical and horizontal is coming back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2014)

Heavy Marching Lunges
65lb DBs for 8 sets?  3 steps each x 2

Lighter Marching Lunges
30lb DBs for the whole run x2 (1st set had 2 RPs, 2nd had 3 or 4)

Goblet Jump Squts
50lb DB for 3x5 jumps (45 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


The heavy lunges were done the whole way with a 30-60 sec RI interval after 6 steps.  It was about 8 sets, maybe more.

The lighter ones were the same thing but I did them until I got to the other side or failure.  Its 34 total steps.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2014)

Back to vertical/horizontal template


Standing OH BB Press
175lbs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 4x6 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Alternating Press
50lb DBs for 4x8 (45 sec RI)

Neutral Lat Pulldown
160lbs for 5x10 (45 sec RI)

I am missing reps!!!!  Ok... then:

Neutral Standing OH DB Press
55lb Dbs for 3x8 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


175lbs?  Mmmmm.  Not bad for starting this back up.  It was kind of hard too.  Any more than this wouldve had a failure.
Chins were a bitch tho.  This was due to being rushed on a Monday evening.
OH DBs were too light for the rep scheme.  Lat pulldowns, well, on the machine I used was 5lbs too light.  Having used the dual D handle in a long time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2014)

Conventional Deads
335lbs for 5x5 (2 min RI)

Romanian
305lbs for 3x10 (2 min RI)

GMs
135lbs for 3x12 (60 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDL
50lb DB for 4x6 (60 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


I did the same weight as before, yes, but I was unsure about volume.  This time I did what I needed and ran with the volume concept.  Cuz let me tell you, 305 for 10x sucks.

In other news, I mustve messed up my shoulder cuz it feels like its popping here n there.  Hurts when it does it and yet I cant do it on command.  Its the left shoulder.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2014)

T bars
3 plates for 5x5 (60 sec right)

Incline bb press
235lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri)

Unilateral Hammer strength
3 plates for 4x10 (30-45 sec ri)

Unilateral flat db press
90lb dbs for 4x10 (30-45 sec ri; rps)

Ab work


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2014)

Squats
275lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri)

Goblet jumps
45lb db for 3x12 (45 sec ri; 2 rps)

Elbow
stretched


I'm on phone so descriptions are small. 

Back hasn't felt 100% so I was lucky to get what I could.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2014)

Standing oh bb press
155lbs for 6x5 (75 sec ri)

Weighted chin ups
55lbs for 4x6 (75 sec ri)

Alternating standing oh db press
55lb dbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri)

Neutral grip pull down
180lbs for 4x10 (60 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2014)

Yesterday
Yesterday
Yesterday


Deads
295lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 4x16 steps (60 sec ri)

Single legged db rdls
20lb db for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Caveman

Elbow
stretched


Light weight for the back.  Lunges were almost a failure!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2014)

T bars
3 plates for 5x5 (45-60 sec ri; last set had 10 reps)

Incline bb press
225lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral Hammer strength
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Unilateral flat db press
75lb dbs for 2x10 (30-45 sec ri)
75lb dbs for 3x8 (30 sec RI)

Face pulls
~ss~
Close handed Pushups
3x12 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


Hung over today.  Had to go light and thank god I did.  Still, great workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2014)

Squats
285 lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Romanian deads
280lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri; last 2 sets were strapped)

Goblet jumps
45lb db for 3x12 (45 sec ri;  1 rps at end)

Elbow
stretched


Well hardly stretched because I was biking home. Not feeling good today and it was a morning shift so took it easy. But I am working on metabolic efficiency.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2014)

Standing oh bb press
175lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Weighted chins 
70lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri; last two were strapped)

Alternating Standing oh db press
50lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri;  last set had 10 reps)

Neutral grip lat pulldown
160lbs for 5x10 (30 sec ri)

Stretched


Pulled something on the right side of my neck on set 2 of oh bb presses. Pushed threw it.

Heavy first, burn later. You can't forget this.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2014)

Deads
315lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 4x16 steps (45 sec ri)

Single legged db rdls
35lb db for 3x10
Same weight for 4x5 (45 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Getting back up there (again).  See the lunges?  Those were hard as fuck at that rest!  The single legged RDLs I thought were 25lb DBs for 5x10.  I was going to do 30lb DBs, but they were taken.  Obviously, shit didnt work out.  I did 2 sets of 10, then went to 5, then got better and went back to 10, then 5 again.  Jesus.  It came to 50 total reps and that was that.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2014)

T bars
3 plates + 35lbs for 3x4
4 plates for 4 reps
4 plates + 10 lbs for 4 reps (60 sec ri; couldnt find a right weight)

Incline bb press
240lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Unilateral Hammer strength Row
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec ri; RPs at end)

Unilateral flat db press
75lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


I had to use the levered T bars.  Scared of my back, but it ended up being fine.  Couldve gone past 4 plates from the start.

BBs were ok.  I am scared to go heavier and set up ALONE.
That HS Row at the shit gym is awesome.  This 5x8 with 30 sec RI is killer.
The unilateral db press was also just right.  I finished this one so 10 reps now?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2014)

Yesterday

Squats
315 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Romanian deads
285 4x8 (60 sec ri)

Goblet Jumps
45lb db for 3x12 (45 sec ri; rps)

Elbow
stretched


Its over 245hrs. I remember it being pretty hard to do all this shit without caffeine.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2014)

Standing oh db presses
75lb dbs for 5x4 (60 sec ri)

Weighted chins
80lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Standing alternating db press
35lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)
45lb dbs for 3x8 (45 sec ri)

Neutral grip pull down
200lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri;  1 rp)

Stretched


Some shit was light especially the alternating dbs. The pulls were fucking perfect.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2014)

Deads
325lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 4x16 steps (45 sec ri)

Single legged db rdls
30lb DBs for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


This was in the morning and without arginine.  Not fucking bad.  I struggled on the lunges again and the single legged RDLs were at the right weight.  The deads were finally ok but I did 7-8 warm ups.  That might be the trick.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2014)

T bars, supinated
4 plates + 10 lbs for 5x4 reps (60 sec ri)

Incline bb press
245lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Unilateral Hammer strength Row
3 plates + 10lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri;1 RP at end)

Unilateral flat db press
80lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


I switched grip up and it wasnt that bad once I stepped closer.
The BBs are just fucking hard without someone to help setup.
The HS rows are getting better.  Its such a bitch and I love them.  I used straps thinking theyd help.  NOPE.
Went up in the DB presses too.  Hardly finished and this was while doing them tired, with no caffeine, and no motivation.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2014)

Squats for 20!
275lbs took 3 RPs
285lbs took too many RPs!

Romanians for 20!
245lbs x 2 took 2 RPs (when I took a RP, I strapped it)

Stretched


Not much to say today.  Other than 1MR was in me and I almost fell over setting up a squat set.  Thats never happened!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2014)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 5x4 (60-75 sec ri)

Weighted chins
80lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Standing alternating db press
40lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Neutral grip pull down
185lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri;  1 rp)

Elbow
Stretched


Back to the BB and it felt...odd.  Ill go up slowly and see if it was just today.
Weighted chins felt hard.  Perhaps it is today.
OH DBs were too easy...   mmmkay..
Neutral pulldowns were a bitch.  Ok this is getting fucking stupid.


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm gonna try getting a few sets of 20rep squats.

Maybe at 185.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2014)

Deads
335lbs for 10x1 

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 5x20 steps (30 sec ri)

Single legged db rdls
35lb DBs for 4x12 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Yikes!  See, I shouldve READ everything before I ventured off.  
I am feeling kinda down today so I did 10x1 with no rests.  Then I upped the ante it seems, but I didnt mean to.  I had RPs everywhere in those lunges.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2014)

Incline Bench Press
245lbs for 5x3 (60 sec RI)

T Bars
4 plates + 10 lbs for 5x3 (<60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 5x10 (30 sec RI; 2 RPs)

Caveman x 2 

Elbow
Stretched


Didnt feel good this morning and I had to switch stuff around due to crowds.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2014)

Squats
315 5x4 (75 sec ri)

Romanian deads
295 5x8 (30-60 sec ri)

Goblet Jumps then Cossox lunges
16kg for 5x5 (45 sec ri; rps)

Elbow
stretched


1MR didnt make things better today. I drank last night and thought I was ok.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2014)

Standing OH BB Press
170lbs for 5x4 (60-75 sec ri)

Wide Weighted Pullups
45lbs for 5x4 (75 sec ri; strapped on last 3)

Standing alternating db press
40lb dbs for 5x10 (30 sec ri)

Wide pull down
180lbs for 5x10 (30 sec ri;  1 rp)

Arm superset?  WHAT?!  

Stretched


BB felt just right.  I switched up grips to eliminate a possible shoulder problem when I did wide.  Its been over 12 hours, so it worked.  Lets hope that elbow keeps up.

OH DB presses were easy.  I increased the reps, but I ended up doing less than 30s.  The latpulldowns were nice.  Again, these machines get switched around so much.
At the end, I decided to do arms and it felt great.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2014)

T bars, supinated
4 plates for 8x3 reps (30 sec ri)

Incline bb press
275lbs for 3x3 (120 sec ri; 1st set had a FR)

Unilateral Hammer strength Row
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Unilateral flat db press
80lb dbs for 5x10! (30 sec RI; 2 RPs)


Giant set of flies, pushdowns, & curls x 2

Stretched


I wanted to raise the intensity on the first exercises, but rowing sucks when it comes to high loads.  Hence the 8x3, 30 sec RI.
The BB Press may had been a PR.  Without a spotter setting it up, I just cant do it.  I didn't want to hog my guy for longer than I did so I only did 3 sets.  Also, he was doing his workouts as well, so I waited for him to get done before he helped.  That's why its a 2min RI.
The rows were just as fucking hard!  I didn't quit this time though.  I just took extra breaths at the end of some reps near the end.
The presses however, hah, holy shit.  I am still on fire.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2014)

Deads
335lbs for 3x3 (75-90 sec ri; did 3 pullups after each set and the last set had 5)

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 4x20 steps (30-45 sec ri; 1 RP in 3rd & 4th set)

Single legged db rdls
35lb db for 3x15 (30 sec ri)

stretched


Damn I want to do so much better than 315.  Ugh!  Anyway, it felt easy as fuck.  Good sleep will do that for ya.
Lunges were...holy shit.  The single legged rdls were holy hell.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 11, 2014)

AKIRA said:


> Standing OH BB Press
> 155lbs for 5x4 (60-75 sec ri)
> 
> Weighted chins
> ...



Perhaps its because you did them with an extra 80 pounds strapped to you?  I tend to think that would make them hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2014)

I used to do 3 plates dammit!

Standing OH BB Press
185lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI; 1st 2 sets had 5 reps BITCH!)

Weighted Wide Pullups
55lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI; last set had 5 reps?)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5x10 (30 sec RI)

Wide Pulldowns
180lbs for 5x10 (30 sec RI; 3 RPs, 2 of them in last set; first set was 185lbs)

Another cable arm superset

Stretched


The OH BBs were easy.  They were.  I did 5 reps in the 1st 2 sets.  I think thats a PB.  Thats right, PB, Personal Best, not Personal Record. 
Anyway, I should note that because it was only 3 reps, I didnt breathe during them much or at all.  I took a deep breath before I began.
The pullups were ok.  These always feel odd honestly.  Perhaps too wide?
The DBs were perfect.  I wanted to quit and thats how I should feel.  The pulldowns were a different story.  Either I was out of energy or I used a different machine last time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2014)

Squats w/ 3 chinups after each set
335 3x3 (75-90 sec ri)

Romanian deads
305lbs 5x8 (30-60 sec ri)

Goblet Jumps 
32kg for 3x6
~supersetted w~
Double KB Squats
2 24kg for 3x6 (30-60 sec RI)

Halfass caveman

Elbow
stretched


I dont know why I keep throwing in these pullups/chinups, but fuck it.  335 didnt feel too hard.

Romanian and the goblets DID.  This truly was hard.  On the romanians, I had to stop for an RP in the 4th and 5th set.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2014)

T bars, supinated
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x3 reps 60 sec ri; last set had 5 reps)

Bench press
275lbs for 3x3(60 sec ri; last set had 5)

Unilateral Hammer strength Row
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Unilateral flat db press
80lb dbs for 5x10! (30 sec RI; 1 rp)

Caveman

Elbow
Stretched


T bars had to be switched to neutral grips. The schools tbars, the left one. It sucked.

No spot for incline but its done I think.

The high reps were great as usual.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2014)

Conventional Deads w/ 5 pullups
275lbs for 2x20 reps (1st set had 3 RPs; put on straps after 1st RP;2nd set had 2)

Romanian Deads w/10 chins
245lbs for 2x10 (1 RP each)


Elbow
Stretched




UFC in Japan fucked me.  I was so done after the romanians.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2014)

Standing OH BB Press
190lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
90lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5x10 (30 sec RI)

Wide Pulldowns
170lbs for 5x10 (30 sec RI; 1 RP)


Stretched


OH BB Press scores once again!
The pullups were...uhh, I thought I did 85lbs last week?  Well this week had failures.  The ROM sucked and I dont think the 3rd reps count. Gotta go down.
The OH DB presses were not alternating.  Ive had some odd pain in my left shoulder, at the rear.  Perhaps the alternating is what ached it.  Ill do normal reps from now on.  The latpulldowns were better suited.  Ill do this until I dont need an RP.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2014)

Squats
295lbs for 8x3 (30+ sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x10 (30-60+ sec RI; strapped after the 2nd set)

Ok here goes..

55lb DB Goblet jumps for 3x5 (first set was 6)
then
Chins, Neutrals, Pullups 3x5 (first set was 10)
then
95lb Static BB Lunge for 3x5 (first set had 8 reps each leg)
RI 60 sec

DB Elbow
Stretched


Ok, that may be a first for the 8x3 with that much force.  It did feel heavy.  So heavy that romanians were very heavy.  They were 305 for 5x8 last week!
Anyway, the tri set was just something I whipped up cuz I sense a change coming on.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2014)

Back at the shithole gym.

T bars, supinated
4 plates + 25lbs for 3x3 (60 sec ri; last set had 5 reps)

Bench press
295lbs for 3x3(75 sec ri)

Unilateral Hammer strength Row
3 plates + 5lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri; needed an RP)

Flat db press
85lb dbs for 5x10 (30 sec RI; 1 rp)

Elbow
Stretched


This shithole gym has a better t bar row, so supinated grip can work and I can go up.
The bench press I guess can go up.  I never have a spot for the incline, so that may fizzle out.
I did unilateral rows with only 5lbs on each side and I was still tiring out.  The presses however were not alternating nor unilateral.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2014)

Conventional deads
355lbs for 3x3 w 3 chins each set (90-120 sec ri)

Marching db lunges
40lb dbs for 5x8 (30-60 ri; way too many rps)

25lb cossox squat
~ss~
Neutral pull ups
~ss~
25lb single legged rdls
For 3x5 each 30 sec

Seated bike for 20 min

Static stretched


355lbs felt easy! Thank god. 
Lunges did not. God dammit. 
Thru in some circuit training at end.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2014)

Standing OH BB Press
200lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Weighted Wide Pullups
70lbs for 5x3 (30 sec RI)

BW Wide Pullups
3x10
~ss w~
Standing OH BB Press
95lbs 3x10 (30 sec RI; last set of pullups needed 3 RPs)

Cavemanx2

Elbow
Stretched


This is the most ive done with OH BB pressing.  Kinda unstable though.  
I did go down in the pullups and I did a superset afterward because my left bicep just doesnt feel right.  Ironically, as I warmed up (discovering it), it went away as I added weight.  Then it came back when it was time to stretch.  Just cant win.  Gonna have to limit my pulls for a week.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2014)

Split db squats
100lb dbs 5x5 (75 sec ri;  strapped)

Lunges
70lbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Goblet jumps
80min db 5x3 (20 sec ri)

Circuit x 3 30 sec ri


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2014)

Bench
285lbs 5x3 (60 sec ri)

Weighted chins,  shoulder length
45lbs for 5x3 (45 sec ri)

Decline db press (only thing open)
80lb dbs 5x10 (30 sec ri)

Lat pulldown
170lbs 5x10 (30 sec ri;  2 rps)

Elbow
stretched


Tennis elbow is back on the left elbow.  So much for upper body. 

Weighed 231 today!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2014)

Sumo deads
225lbs for 6x5 (45 sec ri)

Gyms
155lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Single legged rdls
25lb db for 2x10 (30 sec ri; ipsilateral for 1st 5)

Elbow
stretched


Nursing the elbow so no upper body. Decided to revisit sumos.  Had to start off light. Out of breath for 225lbs for 5 reps? Yeahhh CNS wasnt happy today.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2014)

Split squats
185lbs for 5x5 (30-60 sec ri)

Goblet jumps
60lb db for 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Clean n presses


Fucking hang overs always mess with these workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2014)

Sumo deads
245lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri; alternated between a 55lb db row and clap push ups for 5 after each dead lift set)

Gms
155lbs for 4x16 (60 sec ri; the barbell was cleaned up then the Same routine as above)

Single legged rdls
20lb db for 2x5 contrlateral then ipsilateral for 5 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Loving the sumos. Too light for now but I should skyrocket. Did some exercise in between to get a good heart rate. Tried to do pull ups but left arm still isn't having it. Did neutral db curls that hurt. Regular curls did not. Perhaps chins wont hurt either? Oddly, the db rows are neutral and they didn't hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2014)

Split squats
190lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Db lunges
30lb dbs for 6x5 (30-45 sec ri)

Goblet jumps
55lb db for 5x3 (20 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


The squats felt wobbly and I wasn't hung over.  Seriously,  today wasn't that easy and I also got a lot of sleep!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2014)

Sumo squats (w 5 chins, 5 clap push ups; alternatively)
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

GMs (w 3 chins, 3 clap push ups alternatively)
155lbs for 5x8 (60-75 sec RI)

Caveman w single legged RDLs

Elbow
Static Stretched


I keep doing these other exercises with the deads.  I finally graduated to a somewhat heavier intensity.  My grip started to give out.  It is a DOH grip and the brail on the bar isnt over my fingers.  Either way, it wasnt too bad at all.  Ill use a staggered grip for heavier loads, which I can definitely do.  The GMs were 75 sec at first, which I needed for the sumos, but I eventually did 60 sec for the last 2 sets of GMs.
I decided to the RDLs among some clean n presses because a girl with a big hot ass was over in that area.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2014)

Split squats coupled w 5 chinups
195lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri)

Db lunges
35lb dbs for 6x5 (30 sec ri)

Goblet db jumps coupled w 3 clap push ups
55lb db for 663 (20 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


I MUST concentrate on every set up for the split squats.  When I do,  I'm not nervous and damn strong. 

Remember


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2014)

Standing oh bb press
135lbs 6x5 (30 sec ri; cleaned the bb up before each set)

Barbell row, pronated
155lbs for 6x5 (30 sec ri)

Seated oh db press
45lb dbs for 5x8 (30+ sec ri)

Tbars row, pronated
2 plates for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Light day, sure but I have zero elbow pain. Pronated maybe the only way to go.
Rests were low but the seated presses were a bit light. Had extra rests becausepartner took longer.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2014)

Sumos w 5 chins after each set
285lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Gms w 5 pushups
145lbs for 5x8 (60 sec ri)

Caveman w single legged Rdls

Elbow


On my way to stadium so stretching will come later.

I did a staggered grip and shit was still coming loose. Today felt hard but yesterday was a hard hang over. All I had to eat was milk and pizza. Cant ask for much!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2014)

Decline bench
295lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri;  failed at the last rep)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

85lb flat db press
super set with
chins
5x8 (60 sec ri; needed rps for the last 2 chin sets)

Elbow
stretched


The decline bench was all that was available and the fucking bar kept hitting the racks!  So distracting! 

Chins were a bit weak and I'm not sure why.  Left elbow is the tennis elbow one and the bicep was inflamed in the first set causing pain.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice consistant log, just read a good part of it.  Will catch up on the remainder.


----------



## Ilona (Oct 30, 2014)

Your blog appears to be having some compatibilty problems in my opera browser. The wording seems to be running off the page pretty bad. If you would like you can e-mail me and I'll shoot you over a screen grab of the problem. http://e-pharmacist.org/tadalafil-online/


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2014)

Triple, thanks.  Dont read todays though.

Ilona, go fuck yourself.

Split squats coupled w 5 chinups
155lbs for 5x5

5 sec Negative Squats w some chins
155lbs for 4x6

Db lunges
40lb dbs for 4x5

Elbow
stretched


Todays workout sucked.  I was having anxiety.  Completely botched it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2014)

Standing oh bb press w 5 chins
175lbs 6x5 (75-90 sec ri; failed and did 4 reps on 5th and 3 reps on 6th)

Barbell row, pronated
185lbs for 6x5 (60 sec ri)

Seated oh db press
55lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Tbars row, pronated
2 plates + 10 lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Neutral forearm curl
20lb DB for 3x20 (30 sec RI)

stretched


Maybe wouldnt had failed if I did those chins huh?  Nah, I still wouldve had problems.  I didnt feel tired.  THANK GOD.  No, I just felt like a bitch.  Not sure if Ive repped this before.  Ill look back.
Rows always feel odd to me this way.  I dont know if Ill go up, but neither this nor the Tbars aggravated my elbow.
The seated OH was absolutely perfect.  Failed at the last rep..I mean, I did it, but I would not had gotten a 9th rep.  
The Tbars were good too, perhaps 10 more pounds?  

The forearm curl was only on the left side.  This is all for an improving aching arm, so who cares how goofy I appeared. Anyway, I did reverse, normal, but when I did neutral, thats when I felt muscles moving around the epicondylitis (sp?).  I need that area fatigued to promote healing.  Ill do my thera ban now.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2014)

Sumo deadlifts w 5 chins
295lbs for 5x5 (75-90+ sec ri)

Gms w 5 close grip pushups
155lbs for 5x8 (75 sec ri)

Single legged rdls w 10 bw dips
20lb db for 5 contralateral reps
5 dips
20lb db for 5 ipsilateral reps
5 dips
X 3 (45 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


My fucking rests today were too long. This made for failures all around, technically.  Half Jekyll and half Hyde caused this elevated hr.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2014)

Regular bench!
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri; gave up after 3rd last rep; RPed for 1 more)

Weighted chins
35lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Flat db press
90lb DBs for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Close, pronated lat pulldowns
165lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Ok ok so I failed at bench.  Oh well.  I havent done this rep scheme in a while.

Weighted chins went up and ok, after my left arm is warmed up, shit doesnt hurt anymore.  Then it was easy and I couldve sworn it was easy and I dont remember if I did 75 sec RI.

The flat DB press was perfect.  Almost failed at the end.  Same story with the pulldowns but shorter rests.  

Ill do the kettlebells tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2014)

Marching DB Lunges
75lb Dbs for 5x8 (75 sec RI)

Marching DB 1.5 Lunges
30lb DBs for 4x5 (45+ sec RI; RPs)

Goblet Squats
90lb DB for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


Cuz my arm is sore from arm wrestling, I decided to do a shit ton of lunges.  The 1.5 reps is something I do on bleachers at a stadium with no weight.  I lunge forward, go back up, then back down again, and finally step forward.  Never have I ever felt this type of burn with lunges.  Nicely done.  Didnt look cool with 30lb DBs though.
That said, the goblet squats were NOT jumps.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2014)

Sumo deadlifts w 5 chins
305lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Gms w 5 close grip pushups
155lbs for 8x5 (30 sec ri)

Single legged rdls
25lb db for 5 contralateral reps, then 5 ipsilateral for 3 sets (45 sec RI)

Elbow
stretched


God damn my arm hurts.  This is just from chins and push ups?  Either than that, sumos were STRAPPED and felt easy.
8x5 is not a typo.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2014)

Barbell lunge 135lbs
superset w
Goblet db jump 50lb db
6x3 all (30-60 sec ri;  first set had 5 reps on everything. Got tired and went to 3)

Marching db lunge
30lb dbs for 2x10 (30 sec ri)

Fuck I didn't even stretch?

I cleaned the barbell up each time for 6 times and remember, that's each leg doing the lunges.

Then I did the marching and said fuck this.

No sleep last night and feel sick. Already on emerge n c. And my arm throbbed.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2014)

Sumo deadlifts
315lbs for 8x5 (75 sec ri; strapped)

Gms
135lbs for 5x10 (60 sec ri)

Light Caveman w single legged RDLs

stretched


First day back after having a sore throat and nursing an arm.  No upper body pulls or pushes and looky there.  8 sets?  Ive been holding back!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 24, 2014)

Standing oh bb press
175lbs 5x5 (60-75 sec ri; failed and did 3 reps on 5th; didnt bother with a 6th set)

Barbell row, pronated
185lbs for 6x5 (60 sec ri)

Seated oh db press, negatives
40lb dbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri; needed an RP on last 2 sets)

Tbars row, pronated
1 plate +25 lbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri; same shit as above)

Neutral forearm curl
25lb DB for 3x20 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
stretched


Good news is that my arm is holding up nicely.  Bad news is my neck hurts.  Did something on the presses, which is why there is no 6th set.
One thing I did do for the 1st 2 exercises and thats explosiveness.  Ive never had it and I need it for deads.  Might as well get used to the motion.  That being said, the last 2 exercises had eccentric work.

Balance Bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2014)

Barbell Lunge
185lbs for 5x5 (60+ sec RI)

Goblet DB Jumps
70lb DB for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
35lb DBs for 4x10ish (30-45 sec RI; RPs)

Stretched


Trying to crank the weight back up, so I know the barbell was down.  Felt fine, but just wasnt confident and decided to stick with 185.

Jumps before Lunges?  Well isnt that better!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2014)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri; gave up after 4th last rep)

Weighted chins
35lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri)

Flat db press
95lb DBs for 5x8 (45-60 sec RI)

Close, pronated lat pulldowns
170lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Elbow
stretched


Bench got better since my elbow got hurt from arm wrestling.  I didn't fail as fast.  Eh, its something.
Chins felt damn hard, but the bar was smooth and greasy.  Distracting and I did the entire scheme, but I feel like ROM sucked.
Now, I am trying to remember if I failed the DBs or not...I did 45 sec at first, then did 60, so yes, its a failure, but...bah, god dammit, this is why you log your shit sooner rather than later.
The pulldowns were easy, but I was just ready to get the fuck out of there, frankly.  Still, good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2014)

Sumo deadlifts w/ 3 chins
325lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri; strapped)

Gms
165lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri)

Caveman w single legged RDLs

stretched
Elbow

Grateful to do any increase in weight when it comes to deads without any pain, but I was feeling odd pains here and there.  Went away immediately and didnt linger.  I was trying to be explosive since I aint got none of that shit.
GMs went up and I nearly died.  It affected my caveman come to think of it.  I never stop to breathe in a caveman, but I sure as shit did today.  Ah well.  Good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2014)

Standing oh bb press
170lbs 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Barbell row, pronated
200lbs for 6x5 (60+ sec ri)

Seated oh db press, negatives
35lb dbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Hammer Strength Row, negatives
1 plate +25 lbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Neutral forearm curl
15lb DB for 4x20 (20 sec RI)

stretched


I am so exhausted.  I had a preworkout and I still could've passed out.  Who knows why.  Got decent sleep.  That said, I went down 5 pounds on both presses and no failures.  Didn't come close either.
The negatives were still daunting, but the pulls were worse.  Bottom line right now is I have a full day of work ahead of me.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbell Lunge
185lbs for 5x5 (~90 sec RI)

Goblet DB Jumps
60lb DB for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunge
30lb DBs for the length of gym (27 steps) (30sec RI; 2 RPs)

Stretched


Went and washed my car after ward so Ill chalk that up to doing some cardio!
Actually, my heart was beating so fast and I was out of breath so much today.  Mustve been from last night coupled with the pre workout.  Thats why some shit went down and rests went up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2014)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri; gave up after 3rd last rep)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri)

Flat db press, negs
70lb DBs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Wide lat pulldowns
130lbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri)

stretched


I went down a rep on 275, but went up on chins.  I was also strapped.  Then...

CRASH..

I did negs, but I needed RPs in the presses.  Ive been focusing on explosiveness on the first exercises (not chins) and I have a hard time remembering.  That said, weight has to go down.  Doesn't matter cuz after the chins, I was spent and I am still dog tired 3 hours later.  On caffeine!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice workouts, lifts, and consistant log.  Nice work in here.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2014)

Sumo deadlifts w/ 3 chins
315lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec ri; strapped)

Gms, negs w/ 3 chins
135lbs for 5x6 (60 sec ri)

Caveman w single legged RDLs

stretched
Elbow


Went down 5 pounds but I focused on explosiveness of the deads.  My back did feel bad at one point that scared the shit out of me.  Bottom line, expended a lot of calories and feel great.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2014)

Standing OH BB Press (negs)
135lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Barbell Row, pronated
205lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Tbar row, negs
2 plates for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 5x10 (30 sec RI)

Forearm curl (elbow)

Static Stretched


Its confirmed.  Overhead presses hurt the L elbow.  I feel it in every press and Ive done lighter weight.  Ive been pressing vertically quite heavily and for reps.  Its been great as I think Ive never been stronger but this will have to be back burnered.
Rows are ok and they don't fuck with my elbows.  They can continue to go up.  Now, I did negs on each pull/push, but t bars aren't great for it because my back and legs are holding the weight in place for ~40 seconds.  That's a battle in and of itself, so negative pulls have to be supported going forward.  If I want to go heavier, then tbars are first.
Also, still focusing on explosiveness and full extension.  Did what I could with the barbell presses when it came to exploding, but on the DB presses, because they were so light, I made sure to extend the shit out of my elbows.  Got a burn doing it and 50 reps is always helpful.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2014)

Bulgarian Squats, negs
45lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Goblet DB Jumps
65lb DBs for 8x3 (20-30 sec RI)

Marching Lunges
70lb bar for 2x12 (45 sec RI; RP on 2nd set at 12th, remember its 24 total steps)

Forearm curl
Elbow
Stretched


Ditched static lunges.  Just cant seem to set these up right.  Bulgarians replace them and ....well you know whats ahead of me!
Went down on the jumps and I did 20 sec rests for the first 3 or 4 sets, then 30 on the remainder.
No caveman today due to working on car.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2014)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Flat db press, negs
65lb DBs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Wide lat pulldowns
120lbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri; 1 Rp in 4th & 5th)

Caveman
Elbow
stretched


No RPs on the bench this time.  
The chins went down to compensate for 2 things.  The elbow and full extension.  Ive always fucked with the ROM and basically lied.  I did myself a favor and swallowed pride.
The negs were both down, but god damn did I need to do that.  65lb DBs were juuuuust finished, whereas 120 pulls werent.  Different machine from last time though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2014)

Sumos
295lbs for 5x6 (60 sec ri)

Gms, negs
135lbs for 5x6 (45 sec ri)

Single legged rdls (giant set)

Elbow
stretched


Focusing on exploding so I had to go down. Strapped and reps went up. Rest intervals were hard.

The giant set was with a 30lb db. Twas 5 single legged rdls w contralateral stance, 5 dips, 5 single legged rdls ipsilateral,  5 pull ups x 3 30 sec ri !


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2014)

Barbell Row
210lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row, negs
1 plate + 25lbs for 5x10 (45 sec RI; RPs)

Seated OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 2x10 (45 sec RI; too heavy)
40lb DBs for 3x10 (45 sec RI; RPs)

Circuit training/caveman
Elbow


Ok, I removed one vertical press, though I did some presses in the circuit training.  Oh that..  it was 95lb OH press for 10, 25lb curl for 3, 65lb unsupported DB row for 5, 25lb neutral grip OH press for 5 30 sec RI, then repeat.  Brutal.

Anyway, I gotta look up and see the negs for the OH presses I did with the DBs, IF I did them cuz 40lbs was ridiculous!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2014)

Bulgarian squats
50lb dbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Goblet db jumps
65lb db for 8x3 (20-30 sec ri)

Marching pre weighted lunge
70lbs for the path x 2 (only rps)

Tried some abs


Bulgarians are still a bitch and with this theraban for my elbow,  holding these dbs for this long is a bitch. 
The jumps had 20 sec for the first 4 sets then 30. I want it all 20 sec! 

The lunges were the entire path,  26 steps then I turned around and after a few breaths I went again. Stopped twice and remember,  this weight is on my shoulders.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2014)

Kind of an active rest day

Pre exhaust

25lb DB Flies 4x5
90lb DB Presses 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Negatives

60lb DB Neutral Presses 4x10
25lb DB Flies 4x8 (45 sec RI; flies were negative)

Pre Exahust

45lbs? Cable Curl 4x5
Chins 4x8 (30 sec RI; RPs)

Negatives

Wide Lat pull dows 120lbs 4x10
20lb DB concentration curl 4x5 (45 sec)

Circuit training
Abs

Static Stretched


I am pretty sure I have a hernia.  That said, I dont know what I m doing with this journal until I see my surgeon.  "My" surgeon.   Ugh.  sad.

Today was just a burn out day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2014)

What are your stats and goals bro?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont have much stats that Im recording beside whats in passing in here.  Goal right now is to work out as safely as I can until seeing the doc.

Sumo Deads
225lbs for 8x5 (30 sec RI)

GMs
135lbs for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Circuit Training x 2

Stretched


Sumos didnt hurt at all when it came to my likely hernia.  Nothing protruded, zip.  GMs did have some pain but only during full extension.  Wowsers was I out of breath.

The circuit training was... 
5x neutral pullups, 5x 95lb single legged BB RDLs, 5x dips, 5x 95lb Romanian deads, 5x 95lb Rows, 5x pushups  x2
5x 95lb GMs, 5x 95lb OH BB Press, 5x 95lb Romanian deads w/pronated grip, 5x 95lb rows x2

Both 30 sec son!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2015)

Barbell Row, pronated
220lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x10 (30 sec RI; RPs)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5x12 (30 sec RI; RPs)

Caveman

Static Stretched


As promised, I backseated the presses.  Missed them.   In other news, the yates/barbell rows were a bit of a bitch considering that the reps toward the ends of 3-5th sets suffered.  I opted for stepping away from the 5 sec negs and did 2 sec negs with more volume.  Result was needing RPs I think in just the last set.
The presses werent so hot.  I needed RPs early, I think in set 3 on.  Buuuuut, it did burn!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2015)

Did a quad circuit training today..

60lb DB Goblet jump x 5
50lb DBs Bulgarian Squats x 5
Same weight for ground based squats x 5
30 sec RI, 3 sets

Drop set on leg extensions 6x10?
Drop set on Machine Leg Press 6x8?
Drop set calf press on same machine 6x10?

Stretched


Wowsers.  Quads finally feel destroyed.  Buuuut lunges are out.  My hernia is too bad for it.

And I just sneezed twice and the shit hurts.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2015)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb Dbs for 5x5
~superset with~
DB Flies
25lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

2 circuits

BW Chins for 3x10
~superset with~
55lb DBs Neutral grip press 3x10 (45 sec RI; chins needed RPs)

Pushups for 3x10
~superset with~
140lb Wide Latpulldown 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


Perhaps I am doing too much volume in my first lift if I want it to be good.  Not my goal to be strong right now, but I sure want it to be..
Wiped out my chest and placed pullups on the backburner.  Watching that elbow.  No pains in the hernia area.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2015)

Sumo Deads
275lbs for 10x3 (30 sec RI; strapped 4th set on)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Leg Curl drop set?!  what?!  

Circuit Training

Elbow
Stretched


Went to the doctor and he believes theres no hernia!  I pulled a muscle down there...  Hah, I thought that was what a hernia is?  NOPE.  It can be, but the ab wall has to be breached for this to be technically a hernia.  That said, I am to stray from movements that cause pain and if shit doesnt go away in a couple weeks then I get an ultrasound, then hernia is likely and just too small to see and feel right now.

That said, I upped the weight and workouts but still remained careful.  Did ok for the day, but just really wanted to burn calories.  In any case, a drop set of leg curls?  Fuck it, why not.  

It hurt the single legged rdls later on, thats fo sho.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2015)

Barbell Row, pronated
225lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec RI; RPs)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 5x12 (30 sec RI; RPs still!)

Circuit training
2 sets of arms?  Hah!

Elbow
Static Stretched


Ok the barbell rows or yates row are getting better.  I was at Powerhouse this time and their unilateral row, the Cybex is NOT like the schools.  This is a lot harder.  I wanted to increase the resistance, but without a certainty on how much harder this lever is as opposed to the schools HS, I cannot determine it.  Therefore, I am making a note of location and brand here.
The OH DB presses were a bit easier I guess, but I still needed 2 RPs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> What are your stats and goals bro?



Fucker answer me!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2015)

Squats w 3 chins
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI first 4 sets, 45 sec RI last 4 sets)

Odd Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 5x6 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Drop set on another leg press

Elbow
Stretched


Fake hernia did well, though I took it easy.  Been 275 for too long now.
The odd leg press as I put it was this leg press UF has that has a platform that moves horizontally.  It is much harder then one on an angle that goes upwards.  4 total plates feels like 8.
Did a kettlebell caveman before a drop set that I was supposed to do on a leg extension, but everyone wants to fucking use that god damn machine!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Fucker answer me!



I did.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2015)

Bench
305lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5x5
~ss~
DB Fly
20lb DBs for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Neutral Grip pullups
BW for 3x8
~ss~
Dips
BW for 3x8 (30 sec RI; Rps on last 2 sets)

DB Curl
French Press

Elbow
Stretched...only the elbow! 


I barely did the 305.  It was comfortable.  Perhaps with extra rest I can do it...
The presses were easier sure, but they were catching up

The supersets of pullups and dips were fuckign really hard which makes little sense given the low volume.  Today was a day I left when I was tired, not when I was done.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2015)

Sumo Deads
315lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Circuit Training

Leg Curl drop set?!  

Elbow
Stretched


Back was quite stiff today and has been.  I wonder if its cuz of the leg curls?  If the hamstrings are tight, they pull on the back.  Anyway, 315 didnt feel hard but I didnt feel safe.
 I was going to do Romanians but decided to do Conventional?  Got my priorities screwed up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2015)

Barbell Row, pronated
225lbs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 6x6 (45 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Caveman

Dropset of cable face pulls

Elbow
Static Stretched


Things a bit different today.  I was not hung over, but last night or yesterday I felt undoubtedly sick.  Wake up today, fine.  This is 2x in the last 4 weeks.  Anyway, I didnt eat a lot of calories and BB rows suffered.  I didnt know it was 60 sec last time but who cares, my form sucked.  I really do not know how to improve this movement, but Ill chalk up today to not being 100%.
Switched the order and added weight and time.  Hardly really a challenge.
The unilateral rows were at the school and 2 plates were too light, now looking back.  It was 3 before..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2015)

Squats
295lbs for 6x3 (30 sec RI; pulled something in my upper back and had to stop?  What?!)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges for 10 steps then rows, lunges, then pushups
35lb DBs for 2 sets (full recovery)

Pyramid set on Leg Extension

Stretched


God dammit, am I ever gonna get stronger?  Something always gets in the god damn way.  The bar rested on my back and something triggered on the upper left side and just got worse.  I had to stop and I ended up doing a shit load of other things.  The leg press required 5 plates on each side to get some onset muscle soreness going.  I then tried some unilateral stuff which hurt my "hernia"  but I thought say, lunges probably wont hurt now and they didnt.  Finished up with a dropset of which went back up, and that makes it a pyramid and a good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2015)

Bench
315lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI; FR on 2nd'3rd, FR on 3rd's 2-3)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5x5
~ss~
DB Fly
30lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI; failed)

Chinups
BW for 4x10 (30 sec RI; RPs in 3rd and 4th all over the fucking place)

Caveman

Elbow
Stretched


I had a spot and god damn was it a good one.  So much that I still feel defeated 2 hours later.  I had a failure on the DB press on the last rep and I didnt remember the flies, but who cares.  Then I did chin ups and that was hell.  To top it off, I hardly did a caveman.  I was so spent.  I left the gym tonight tired AND done.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2015)

335lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Romanian Deads w/5 chins
245lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Single Legged RDL
25lb Db for 5x8 (30 sec RI) 

Stretched


Today I felt great.  Completely solid, no fear, no pain.  But another worry shadows me..

I have to log what Ive taken in for now cuz every so often I get sick.  Went to the doc and no flu, so who knows.

Jekyll
D Aspartic
1 elite
1 monster protein
amino x
2 shits

It is 3+ hours since I worked out and still fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2015)

Yates Row
205lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

OH BB Press
185lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row (school)
3 plates for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Caveman 
Elbow

Stretched


Yes, I went down, but god dammit at least I was one with the exercise.  Going heavy on this just fuckign sucks!  Ugh.  If I want to get better, I have to do it though.  Perhaps I will go up but not such a big jump.  I also did more reps than the BB presses.  Yep, brought them back and they were ok.  Heavy sure, but volume was way low and that may had been how I had gotten away with it.
The HS rows were correct but this is the one where I can go up 10lbs.  The DBs were just right.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2015)

Love seeing you sticking with it as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2015)

I would love to stick to the forum discussions as well, but this site is riddled with ads now.  Prince has put the community aside for profit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2015)

Squats
305lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Press, then both
2 plates on each side, for 4 x 5 reps for each leg, the 10 for both (30 sec R)

Pyramid set on Leg Extensions


No stretching today?  That's right.  Out of time and just wanted to get some burns in while I had the time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2015)

Bench
300lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Chinups
BW for 4x10 (30 sec RI; RPs in 3rd and 4th all over the fucking place)

Elbow
Stretched


Went down to avoid needing a spot and of course I get it done.  Went up with DBs but did not do flies.  They really are misplaced, but I used the extra energy to get more work done.  The chins were just as shitty as ever, but my fingers hurt on this smooth bar I used.  Distracting.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2015)

Sumo Deads
345lbs for 3x3 (75 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
295lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Circuit training

Elbow
Stretched


Looks like I am ok, so no more logging what I had.  Though, I dont know what I did have tonight.

Either way, went up on sumos cuz I still felt solid.  Could do more with this rep scheme.  Need to conquer my fears.
I didnt have a chin bar handy, but I honestly thought I did 295 last time.  No, I did 245!  Massive improvement.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2015)

Yates Row
210lbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec RI)

OH BB Press
190lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row (school)
3 plates + 10lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Elbow

Stretched


Almost an exact replica of last time with tiny advances.
I was on Hyde today and I wasnt happy with the rows.  It felt hard, wheras last time I was praising the rep scheme and lowered weight.  5lbs shouldnt had felt like night n day.  It felt like 225.
The BB Presses was the same shit.  Felt hard as fuck, as if hitting my max.  I havent been drinking the last few days and I mean not even a little bit, so I am well nourished yet this isnt improved.
The other 2 exercises were beasts, but theyre tailored to be.  Had I not gone up 10lbs, it may had felt just as taxing.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2015)

Squats w/3 chins
315lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Goblet Jumps, Goblet squats, and OH lunges

Stretched


I was a bit off today, which I cant tell if its mental.  315 felt tougher than 305 by an obvious margin.  Ten pounds for legs?  Yeah I did chins, sure, but it was just to burn calories.
The lunges are back!  I didnt have any RPs, but god damn was this hard.  Lots of burns but not as many breaths!
I did a circuit training at the end that could hardly be done.  Very out of breath and legs felt wobbly.  I had to pause here and there, plus reduce the weight. I never do that shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2015)

Bench
305lbs for 3x3 (75-90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
125lb DBs for 5x5,5,5,4,3 (75 sec RI)

Circuit training with chins

Elbow
Stretched


I went up with the bench by 5 pounds and I felt a bit pain in my left elbow and my right collar bone?  Still felt very fucking heavy too.  No drinking lately and decent nutrition.  God damn thats weird.
The flat dbs had extra rest (as did the bench), only 5 extra pounds and it still failed?  This was more of a let down than the above.  Here I was aiming for singles soon too.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2015)

Sumo deads
350lbs for 3x3 (75 sec ri )

Romanian deads w/ 3 chins
245 lbs for 5x5  (30-45 sec ri )

Stretched 


Out of time today but nervous as i was...and i was, ive been holding back. I just wasnt in it but i knew i had to do it. Didnt feel perfect but i knew i had to go up. I did and look, i was fine.

The Romanians with chins were lower but so were rests. Did that for time and for calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2015)

OH BB Press
195lbs for 3x3,3,2 (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
225lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 6x8 (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates + 10lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)


Circuit training x 2

Stretched


God dammit, I wasnt paying attention today.  Fucked up the order and fucked up the rep scheme on the rows.  I just couldnt picture them being 5 reps for whatever reason.
The Row machine was at the shit gym and it did feel too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2015)

Squats
320lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Goblet Jumps
50lb DB for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Stretched


God dammit, will there ever be a time when I squat and not feel nervous?  Perhaps thats part of the fun?  Anyway, I went up.
Didnt do lunges because of the silly work shift I have today.  I did go lower with the jumps because I wanted to focus on height!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2015)

Bench
315lbs for 10x1  (<60 sec ri; 1st set had 2 reps)

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 5x5  (60 sec ri;  last set failed on 5th)

Chins
BW for  4x10 (30-45 sec ri; 1 rp in 3rd, 2 in 4th)

Caveman
elbow
stretched


I got scared that i blew my cuff on the warm up. It sincerely fucked my mental game up.  Still,  the plan was for 10x1 and i got 2 on the first.  That's ok in my book.  
The dbs i think we're better than last time.  
Chins sucked as usual.  I'll have to do a kettlebells session tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2015)

Trying to cut?

Standing OH BB Press
170lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; failed; did 2 reps on sets 7 & 8)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 10x3 (30 sec RI; last set had 5)

DB Flies
~superset with
DB Tate press
35lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; each)

Circuit Training

Elbow
Stretched


Ive been pretty despressed lately so why not start a goal?  Idea is to do 8x3 for 30 sec RI.  The flat presses were easy and the ohs were hard.  I don't know about the ohs, I just couldn't get set up right from every start.

Ill adjust accordingly, but what I wanted to note was I left after 727am.  I got in my car at 916am.  I took my time, did the elbow, stretched, ate protein, showered, never in a rush and I still had extra time.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2015)

Squats
255lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges (pain is almost gone!)
30lb DBs for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Leg Extensions
200lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Tiny Circuit

Elbow
Stretched


Squats go to 265 and DBs go to 35.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2015)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Circuit training beyond belief

Stretched


I have some joint pain in my right thumb.  I used straps here and there.  It helped, but dammit was it nagging.  

It was a pull day and I incorporated a lot of pulls in my circuit training, but I dont feel very burnt out in the pulling areas.  However, i feel spent regardless.  Great conditioning.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2015)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; 1st set unstrapped)

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; no straps)

Ham curl
90lbs for 1st 2 sets, then 95lbs for 4 more sets (30 sec RI; last set had 10 reps)

Stretched


I feel like I shortchanged myself today with the intensity, but the deads were hard.  I just couldn't get enough air.  I am pretty sure I did more weight in the Romanians for more reps too, but I am trying this with a calorie deficit, though it isn't in full effect yet.  The rests, however, are in effect.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2015)

Standing OH BB Press
165lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 10x3 (30 sec RI)

Tri Set
30lb DB Flies 30lb for 10 reps
60lb Neutral Grip DB presses for 10 reps
30lb DB Tate presses for 5 reps on each arm (30 sec RI; 5 sets each)

Stretched


I have this shitty pain in my thumb joint that hurts to the touch.  Its in the little canvas when one extended their thumb.  Anyway no circuit training today because I didnt want to press my luck, though the presses didnt hurt.
The OHs were done and look, they were fine.  The flat presses can go to 110 and we can go to 8 sets.  The Tri set was my circuit training.  Each set took 2 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2015)

Squats
265 lbs for 9x3 (30 sec ri )

Marching db lunge 
35lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Leg extensions 
210 lbs for 6x5 (30 sec ri )

Stretched
stadium


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2015)

Sumo deads
295lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Ham curl
115lbs for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Single Legged Romanian BB Dead
45lbs for 2x10 (30 sec RI; 5 on each leg then switched)

Stretched


Didnt note it before, but I had to skip upper body.  I arm wrestled 4 days ago and it seemed to have shredded my shoulder.  Never had pain here and it had me scared.  On Glucosamine, Chondrotin, MSM, Glutamine, Fish Oil and..Avacado.   Started that therapy yesterday and..its already better.  Still, I have ice to put on and there wasnt much to say about today.  It was tiring.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2015)

Shoulder impingment?  Labrum tear?  Rotator cuff problem?  Who the fuck knows!

That said, Yates Row
185lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; pain about a 5)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 8x5 (30 sec RI; pain starts at a 6)

20lb concentration curl for 5 reps
" " hammer curl for 5 reps
130lbs Latpulldown for 5 reps, wide and pronated
" " " "  for 5 reps, chin, supinated (did this 2x, pain at a 7
With the elimination of the supinated pulldowns, I did these THREE movements right after another for 3-4 sets, 30 sec RI

Stretched


Ok, so pulling movements dont work.  Got home to do pushups and no pain, at least none from the movement.  I did regular, close and incline.  Nothing sparked.  God I hope I am ok.

I am taking fish oil, Gluco, Chond, MSM, and...Glutomaine?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2015)

Bro look into collagen protein.
And thanks for the nudez!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2015)

Squats
280 lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri )

Marching db lunge 
40lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Leg extensions 
215 lbs for 6x5 (30 sec ri )

Stretched


Damn, everything went up but no extra calories burned.  Ive got ice on my shoulder right now.  I hope I am progressing.  Anyway, the workout today was hard, but I was on minimal calories.  Thats the ticket, sure, but this was much less than optimal.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2015)

Sumo deads
300lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Romanian deads
250lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Ham curl
135lbs for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs and some shoulder shit

Stretched


Rockin and rolling.  Today was quite taxing and my back was tight from sitting on my ass all day, but I still went up.  This was done with just a preworkout.

I thought the shoulder was better, but it seems the process is going longer than I had hoped.  Did some things here and there to see where I am at and its hard to judge.  Afraid to say I am...anywhere.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2015)

Squats
245 lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri )

Marching db lunge 
40lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Leg extensions 
220 lbs for 5x6 (30 sec ri )

Some circuit training

Stretched


Squats went down, yes, but its after a heavy drinking st pats day.  Well, after the hangover.  My lower back hurt too from all the sitting I did, so I had to lower it.  I left everything else the same or did better.  The circuit training was thrown in to make up for the lack of squats, but I wanted to test out my shoulder with dips.  No probs.  No probs with pushups either.  Perhaps I can do horizontal presses, but verticals are still shaky.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2015)

Leg day after st pats man lmafao!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2015)

Arms.  I did arms tonight.  Jesus christ.  Well...did it hurt?

Close Grip bench
225lbs for 5 sets, 6, 6, 6, 4, 4 reps (45-60 sec RI; no pain)

EZ Bar curls, medium grip
~ss~
Same bar, same grip, rows
70lb bar for 5 sets, 4 reps each (45 sec RI; thats 8 reps total; some pain once I felt some popping)

Unilateral Cable Pushdown
45lbs for 1st 3 sets, then 55lbs for 10 reps(30 sec RI; no pain)

Unilateral cable hammer curl
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps, then 35lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; no pain)

Weak caveman, unilateral KB swings hurt.  Did them bilateral.

Stretched...well tried.


Worth a shot right?  Well, the rows arent gonna work and neither will one armed kb swings.  I have pain when I stretch vertically so I supposed both movements there are out.  Buuuuut horizontal presses dont hurt.  Perhaps...at all.  For the pulls, the hammer cables, the concentration curls, they didnt hurt.  Now, the ez bar curls, they felt odd, but i did shift my shoulders back to do them.  That popped one.  Ugh.  Hope this gets better.  Icing the shoulder now.  No pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2015)

Sumo deads
305lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
255lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Reverse ham curl
130lbs for 4x10  (30 sec ri;  last 2 sets needed rps)

Stretched


So tired today!  I'm scared it's cuz of my shoulder.  Anyway i wanted to be modest with my increases cuz we're all  In for the long haul.  Everything was strapped except for the first 3 sets of Romanians.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2015)

What's your stats now chubs?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2015)

I am going to try a bench day so....Push?  

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; failed; 7th & 8th sets had 2 reps; little to no pain)

Flat Db Press
100lb Dbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; last set had 6 reps with a negative; little to no pain)

Tri set of 40lb DBs skullcrushers for 8 reps, " " Neutral grip DB press for 6-8 reps, 20lb DB Flies for 6 reps
8 sets @ 30 sec each.  This caused pain, specifically the flies, but still, not much.

KB Swings as a caveman
Arm rotations


Stretched


ANY overhead stretches hurt.  Dont do them!
The bench press was kinda shitty, but fuck it, I am glad to just do some upper body.  No clicking or popping.  Tenderness, but fine.  Everything was fine, but perhaps the accumulation of everything has caused some pain?  I am not sure.  I did go heavy, foolish perhaps, but hopeful.  Ill stay away from abductions and see if that helps.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2015)

All squat areas taken up so....

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI...fuck it, they are all 30 seconds today)

Marching DB Lunges part 2
30lb DBs for 5x5 

Goblet Squat
90lb DB for 5x6

Leg Extensions
200lbs for 5x8

Arm Rotations
Elbow
Stretched


Nitraflex is not recommended after a late night.  Anyway, it was good to switch it up.  Gave my back a break too.  I was out of breath and got a good burn.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2015)

Did a shit ton of kettlebells yesterday coupled with db deadlifts.  Today my shoulder hurts a bit. Yay right when i thought twas healing.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2015)

Sumo deads
310lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
260lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Caveman x 2

Stretched


When I got to set 4, I thought I was going to pass out.  Where did my wind go?  Either way, smashing job.
The romanians are actually including 5 conventionals to get them into place.  I used straps after the first 2 sets with a staggered grip.  Once I got to do some hamstrings, I said fuck it, might as well throw them into the cavemen.  Because of my shoulder, I am limited to doing just swings.  That said, I mixed in single legged rdls and 32kg x 2 rdls.  Glad to be home.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2015)

Bench
270lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Flat Db Press
10lb Dbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Dips
BW for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

KB Swings + tricep work

Arm rotations
Elbow
Stretched


I was only on nitraflex and aminos today.  Oh, and CLA.  I surely felt the need for carbs.  No failures tho.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2015)

Squats
285 lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri )

Marching db lunge 
45lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Jump squats within a weak ass caveman

Elbow
Arm rotations
Stretched


Did great today!  Then I got majorly tired.  How the fuck?  I had breakfast today whereas yesterday I did not.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2015)

Sumo deads
315 lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
265lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Hamstring curl
100lbs for 3x10 (30sec ri)

Couldn't stretch!  Out of time!  Still awesome!  Because of my rush and it being early,  315 did feel heavy.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2015)

Db row
100lb dbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri; strapped just in case on sets 4+)

Unilateral hs row 
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Seated row,  supinated 
150lbs for 4x8
~supersetted w~
Unilateral db rear fly
20lb db for 4x8 (30 sec ri )


Ran out of time today. 

The db rows didn't hurt and i could go up 5lbs. The hs rows felt tender as in my shoulder felt stretched.  This was hard.  Best not to go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2015)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Weighted dips
25lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Caveman w heavy tricep work

Arm rotations
stretched 


Barely got it. Barely!  Even doubted myself on set motherfucking one! Got that, the presses, and even added weighted dips. I did some tricep work into some swings. Now that was too heavy. 100lb ez bar and 30lb db tate press. Yeah that sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2015)

Squats
290lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Db lunges
50lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri)

Caveman

Elbow
rotator shit


Not bad for being post wedding! Good to be back. Might be time to change shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2015)

Db row
110lb dbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri; strapped just in case on sets 3+)

Unilateral hs row 
4 plates on each side for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Face Pull
90lbs for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2
Biceps
Roator
Elbow

Today I tried Nitraflex powder + their tablets and wow.  I couldnt stop!  Anyway, everything felt ok.  Nothing felt real heavy so I can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2015)

Back to full body.  Heres how it goes:


Sumo deads
db press/dips
leg extension/leg press
latpulldown/biceps

Bench
jump squat/goblet
t bar row
single leg rdls

db row
lunge
dip/db press
ham curl/gm

Squat/lunge
row
Romanian dead
shoulder/tricep work

So today:

Sumo Deads
320lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri; first set unstrapped)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Leg Extension
200lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Supinated, close latpulldown
110lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI; eccentric)

Rotator work
elbow
stretched


Ok, so far so good.  Felt very solid today with the deads.  Once I got to the db press, I realized I had to fully warm up the upper pressing components.  That took time, but it felt easier than anticipated.  110lbs next time?  
The leg extension I chose over the leg press because there is only ONE leg extension and I wanted to take advantage.  The pulldowns were done slowly and this is cuz its shoulder injury related.  Still nursing it and I can calmly say its getting better.

224lbs today? Cant say I like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2015)

Bench...oh its monday, so i guess not!
Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; last set had 6 reps?  wow, you are fucking awesome  )

DB Jump Squat
65lb DB for 8x3 (20-30 sec RI)

T bar Row
4 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDLs
60lb DB for 6x6 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


There were 125lb Dbs present but its the squat/deadlift into place that worries me.  Couldnt get a bench so, fuck it.  It wasnt hard.  Everything else kinda was hard.  The t bars hurt and Id go up only a couple pounds and both the rdls and jump squats were supposed to be done with lighter weight but they were being used.  Place was busy at fucking 1 in the afternoon!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2015)

Squats
290lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
205lbs for 5x5, 5, 5, 4, 3 (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
65lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Caveman
Rotator

Stretched


Fired through the squats.  God damn, I know I am holding myself back.
The rows on the other hand were dreadful.  Gotta go down.  When I do romanians again, make sure to wear straps.  And the OHs were a tad painful so I didnt go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2015)

Db Row
115lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
65lb Dbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; some strapped)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Ham Curls
110lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Stretched

I couldnt do shit else!  I was wiped today.  I still am.  I am really just pooped.  I gotta look back to see if Ive done this before at this level.  Perhaps it was too much caffeine.  Who knows.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2015)

Sumo Deads
325lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri; strapped)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Supinated, close latpulldown
140lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)


Half caveman
Rotator work

stretched


Deads did feel shaky.  Might had been cuz I was on nothing but pre workouts though.  DB Press was odd too.  Felt heavy, didnt feel heavy.  WTF?
I did a leg press and that weight was perfect believe it or not.  Burn city.  I increased the pulldowns because pain is a lot better.  Felt none other than the first rep.  I dont feel pain until I stretch honestly...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2015)

Bench
280lbs for 3,3,3,3,3,3,2,2 (30 sec ri )

Db jump squat
60lb db for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

T bar row 
4 plates for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Single db rdls 
50lb db for 6x6 (30 sec ri )

Caveman

Rotator 
elbow
stretched

Different gym so i was able to do what i wanted before and went down.  I was at the school so their t bar is heavier at 4 plates than power house.  That shit was really hard.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday was the next rotation.  its not worth noting though cuz my back was knotty and it preventing squats going back 205.  Sucks.  Yates was 185 and it was about right.


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2015)

Cant believe I forgot to put this in..

DB Row
115lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; 5 reps on last set)

DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; 4 reps on last set)

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Ham Curl
115lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Halfass circuit
accessory work & rotator

Stretched


Limited calories and still kicking ass.  Slept badly though.  Neck is all fucked up, but back feels better.  Anyway, I had some extra reps so I can go up again.


----------



## AKIRA (May 6, 2015)

Sumo deads
330lbs for 8x3  (30 sec; last 2 sets needed extra secs)

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Leg press
3 plates +10lbs on each side for 6x6 (30 sec ri )

Close lat pull down 
135lbs  for 5x8 (30 sec ri )

Rotator 
elbow
stretched 


Wiped out! Deads seemed peaked honestly.  Same with the presses.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2015)

Squats
295lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
195lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
115lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretched


Back to heavier weight.  My back did feel tender and today (and going forward), I MUST pay attention to pace.  Sometimes when I lock out a rep, it has a slight bounce to it and that causes things to compress.  I need to go DOWN in the oh presses as well.

Every workout today is hard on the back.  I have to rearrange some of the exercises pronto.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2015)

Shoulder is fucked again and I had to do a switch around on exercises.  Not sure where this sits but here:

Bench
245lbs for 10x3 (<30 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Yates Row
185lbs for 4x8,8,8 RP, 6 RP (30 sec RI)

Goblet Squat
60lb DB for 4x8 (30 sec RI; last set was 10 reps)

Rotator
Stretch


Last workout hurt my shoulder and I am back at square one.  This is horrible, but I am going to keep on the rehab like a mofo.  The workouts listed are a bit of a joke.  The benching sucked.  Everything sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2015)

PULL.  Gonna have to do a LEG-PULL-LEG for a bit.  Rehabbing shoulder.

T-bar row (levered)
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Supinated, Unsupported DB Row
85lb DB for 5x6 (30 sec RI)

HS Row, 5 sec eccentric
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec RI; RP in 3rd & 4th)

Eccentric 25lb DB curls

rotator shit


I have shoulder impingement and I will have to do certain exercises that work a rotator cuff injury that affects this area.  Presses cant be done with pain right now and neither can anything OH.  1 day at a time.
Only thing Id do different is the db row.  I didn't even support my own weight and my palm was face up, but the side of the DB is too fat.  It keeps hitting my chest.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2015)

Leg?

Squats
275lbs for 10x3 (20-30 sec)  Thats right.

Sumo Deads
255lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI; needed an RP in last 2 sets)

Goblet Squat
28kg KB for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Shoulder shit
Stretched

I suppose Ill switch up the movements so that I can do more stuff on other days.  Anyway, I was just tethering on intensity levels.  I knew squats would be a lil easy.  Didnt want to make the deads shitty which they were!  Deads go down!


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2015)

T bar row, school's levered 
3 plates +25lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Unilateral cable row, supinated 
90lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Hammer strength row
2 plates +25lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri )

Curls
rotator shit


Terrible rush today cuz there is a ufc on in the morning! 

One thing to note, 30lb hammer concentration curl hurts.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2015)

Back to conventional...

Deads
245lbs for 5x5 (30+ sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb Dbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDLs
40lb DB for 4x10 (30 sec RI; 5 reps then switched legs)

Rotator shit
Stretching shit
Time to shit


The return of the conventionals!  And it is mighty weird.  I felt off, I felt weak, 245 winded me.  I hate feeling like this!  The marching was bad too.  Burn city.  Both first exercises had extra seconds when needed, but no RPs and no loss of form.  When it came to the single legged deads, I did 5 on one leg, 5 on the other, then switched back to finish the sets.

Shoulder is still...not great.  I tried some OH pressing with the 5lb db and no pain.  Not going to risk it this time.  I fucking hate this.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2015)

T bar row, school's levered 
3 plates +35lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Unilateral cable row, supinated 
95lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Hammer strength row
2 plates +35lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri; 2 RPs?  Hah.)

Turkish Getup trials
Curls
Turkish get ups
rotator shit


Everything went up and it felt good with the exception of the hammer strength rows, but I still want to keep it.

I didnt do the hammer curls this time and I instead did 30lb DB curls for 4x6 and I want to go up.  When it comes to the getups...16kg was the highest I went and maybe will do only go up to 14kg.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2015)

Squats
285lbs for 8x3 (20-30 sec)

Sumo Deads
235lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Goblet Squat
28kg KB for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Shoulder shit
Stretched

Perfect adjustments.  Squats felt solid, but stiff.  It was as if the core was too tight.  Plus, sets 1-3 were less than 30 sec and it drove a burn I felt near the end.  Burning at 3 reps?!  The deads were just about perfect.  No, the goblets didnt change but I aint mad about it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2015)

T bar row, PowerHouse
3 plates +40lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri )

Db Row
95lb DBs for 4x8 (30 sec RI; strapped for good measure on 3 & 4)

Unilateral cable row, supinated 
75lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri )


Curls

rotator shit
stretched


Cable row wasnt available until later and I said, fuck it, do db rows, then cables if I can.  This places tbar felt easier, so not sure how I feel about my increase.  The cable row is belt driven and I think that means less force is lost in the pulleys.


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2015)

Deads
255lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb Dbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI;2 RPs)

5 Single Legged DB RDLs, then 3 pistols
30lb DBs 4x (30 sec RI; 5 reps then switched legs)

Rotator shit
Stretching shit
Time to shit


Didnt feel comfy with the conventionals.  Its like I have to TOTALLY relearn these.  Thats lousy news.  I went down in volume, but I wonder...have I gone this heavy with no calories and no rests?

Everything else was a bitch.  Through in pistols cuz I love them.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2015)

Push?

Bench
225lbs for 10x3 (20-30 sec RI)

Unilateral, Alternating Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

14kg KB Turkish Getups
2 sets of 3 (30 sec RI)

Rotator shit
stretched


Ok no pain really.  Turkish getups had some jolts, which makes me weary.  In any case, I am gonna see how this feels throughout the night and tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2015)

How about a Shock week?

Squats til 20 reps
280lbs for 5-6 sets (15-20? sec RI)

Lunge the length of gym
30lb DBs for 4 sets, 26 steps (30 sec RI; RPs in every set except the 1st)

Leg Press for 1 & .5 reps
2 plates on each side for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Rotator shit
stretched


Wow.  These are always...jesus, wow.  Burn across the board.  Switching shit up for a bit to offset the shoulder issue.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2015)

Shock Pull

Pyramid T Bar rows 

Pre exhaust lat pulldown

1.5 Unilateral supinated HS Row

Eccentric DB Curls

Rotator shit
Elbow
Stretched


Dont see a sense in logging numbers from a shock day.  Today was the first day Ive tried White Flood.  Got very dizzy during the 3rd pyramid of tbars.  Yeah, I did multiple sets, wanna fight about it?  

Anyway, I tried some vertical pulls at 80lbs.  I did 2 wide and 2 close.  Wide hurt.  I also am going to stop doing one particular rehab movement.  Got ice on right now and lets see if things get worse or remain the same.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok, Deads on shock week is a massive feat.

Pre exhaust 

Single Legged RDL 35lb DBs
Conventional deads 225lbs  5x5 (30 sec RI)

Pyramid of DB RDLs
95, then 85, then 75, then 85, then 95 (90 sec + RI)
95, then 85, then 75, then fuck this shit

Rest Pause Ham Curls
85lbs for who gives a fuck x 2

Shoulder
Stretched


I didnt input numbers last time, but this was something I wanted to boast about even though it wasnt worth it.  My legs are still wobbly!  The curls after the stupid pyramids did me in.  The first exercise...ehhhh, I fear that I have lost my skillz with conventionals.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2015)

Shock for presses

Tri Set
30lb Neutral grip DB presses for 5
85lb Unilateral Flat DB Presses for 5
Push ups for 5 x 5 sets (30 sec RI)

Pyramid Chest Press

Drop set
Weighted Dips
4 10lbs til failure.  One set.  ONE.

Shoulder

Stretched


Ok, time to tell the truth.  I feel a lot of unstable, painful movement in the shoulder.  I think its time to eliminate pressing altogether.  I am getting depressed from lifting shit weight and being scared to do so...  Its time.  If it doesnt work, pulls go out too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2015)

Today i did 3 cavemen with KBs and I gotta say shoulder is better.  Not great though, just better.  I still get popping pain here and there, but its more tolerable.  Gotta keep this rehab up.

As far as which movements hurt, snatch, swings, they didnt.  Getups hurt only on the setup.  The half getups I do with the KB on my shoulder hurt when it was held with my injured shoulder.  The pain from the abducted/internally rotated shoulder is what hurts most.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2015)

Deads
315lbs for 8x3 (60-90 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
45lb Dbs for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
25lb DBs for 5 on each leg then 1 25lb DB for each leg for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretching


This was yesterday and I got some stressful news at work.  I opted to go heavy and try to take some stress out.  May want to keep this up for a bit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2015)

T bar Row (school)
4 plates for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Seated Supinated Row
120lbs for 4x8 (45 sec RI; first set was 110lbs)

Bilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (45 sec RI; last set was unilateral)

Rotator
Stretched


Increased some rests and may continue to do so and add weight.  Tbars felt stiff but my legs are sore from deadlifting < 24 hours ago.  
The seated rows were too light.  I hardly got anything out of that.  The HS Rows were a different beast.  My ROM was lousy and I may just always do these unilaterally.

I am going to put in some shoulder impingement vids and make comments next.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2015)

Shoulder Impingement:






Ive done both in this video, but I have gotten more direct results from the exercise given at 3:08.  At first, i did have pain, especially when WALKING back into starting position.  So, I simply didnt push downward when resetting and only during the rep.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2015)

Exercise 1  These are scaptions and Ive done them over any other 'raise' in the past.  After the injury, I used 5-15lbs (hardly 15), for many reps and never felt any pain.  I did it with the thumb up.

Exercise 2  Laying DOWN on my shoulder causes a bit pain, until today.  I used 2.5-5lbs.

Exercise 3  Extremely easy and never in pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2015)

Stretch 1:  This is awesome.  Just great for any of my problems

Stretch 2:  Ehhhh, I had to be careful here.  I still am careful as hell.

Exercise:  This sometimes hurts and sometimes doesnt.  Not sure I want to keep doing these until no pain is the result.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 18, 2015)

Squats
305lbs for 8x3 (40-60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Goblet Squat
28kg for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Turkish Getups

Rotator
Stretched
Ice


Squats are something my shoulder doesnt like.  Got a like of residual pain today and it must be cuz of that 'stretched' state the shoulder is in during the presses.  The squats felt ok.  Want to always stay above 300 really.  
Opted for Romanian than Conventional or Sumo just cuz theyre similar.  These added rests are making things easy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2015)

Just dropped by to say I love you bro


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2015)

This was 3 days ago

Bench
255lbs for 8x3 (45 sec ri )

Flat db press
105lb dbs for 5x5  (60 sec ri )

Weighted dips
45lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri )

Rotator stuff
stretched


Ok i thought i put this in but the benefit is to talk about any pain. 
I get the occasional pain associated with moving shoulder in an odd way. As far as the lifts go, nothing until the dips. Perhaps that is to shelved. 

Look at that bench.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2015)

Deads
320lbs for 8x3 (45-60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb Dbs for 4x8 (45-60 sec RI)

Single Legged RDLs
25lb DBs for 5 on each leg then 1 25lb DB for each leg for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretching


Did a little better.  Still stressed out, but I did a lot better than before, especially with rests.
Kept the single legged exercises the same cuz its more of a filler anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2015)

T bar row,  levered
4 plates + 10lbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri )

Db row 
105lb dbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri; 1st 2 sets were 8 the rest were 6)

Unilateral hs row 
3 plates for 4x8 (45 sec ri )

25lb db curls 4x6 
Supersetted with
Scaptions 


I went heavy for a lot of reps tonight.  I finished strong.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2015)

Are you shaving your body regularly?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2015)

I have to make a note about the last row day.  Some things were too heavy. The db rows were, obviously,  cuz i couldn't do 8 reps. But it was the stretch at the end. Yanked on my shoulder and now there's lingering pain.

Hs rows were too heavy as well.

The t bars only hurt when there was a full rom. 

I didnt feel as much pain during the workout,  shit,  not even half of it but everything is all fucking inflamed now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2015)

Squats
295lbs for 8x5 (~90 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Goblet Squat into shoulder press
24kg for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretched
Ice


Opted for more reps today.  Ugh.  This shoulder.  I was going to skip squats in favor of not fucking with it like last time, but it was manageable.  I kept deads the same...i think.  Fuck.  I dont remember.  super stressed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2015)

Bench
275lbs for 5, 5, 3, 3, 3 (90 sec ri )

Flat db press
110lb dbs for 6x5  (90 sec ri )

Unilateral Chest Press
1 plates on each side for 4x12 (45 sec RI; too easy)

Scaptions w skullcrushers and pushups

Rotator
stretched


Gonna shelve Bench.  Not because of pain but because of ego.  Not liking the numbers so why not just do DB presses like I did ages ago..

Lets see how the shoulder feels in a couple of hours.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2015)

Deads
315lbs for 4x5
315lbs for 4x3 (~90 sec RI or full recovery; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Rotator stuff
stretched


Tried to do all the deads for 5 reps, but I didnt want to push my luck so I CHOSE to do 3 instead.  Still, with the following lunges, I had a perfect workout.  I biked home so there was a tad more lower body exercising to be done.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2015)

Squats
275lbs for 8x5 (~90 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x6 (~60 sec RI)

Goblet Squat into shoulder press
32kg for 4x10 (30-45 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretched


Got fired on Friday.  I have been an emotional mess.  Trying to keep my head above water and this is how well start.  However, I dont know how heavy I should be lifting these days cuz getting hurt right now would be absolutely terrible.  So, reps went up and weight went down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the job bro


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah.  Its scary man.  Keep trucking on though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2015)

T bar row,  levered
3 plates for 8x5 (60+ sec ri; last set was 10 reps )

Db row 
75lb dbs for 5x8 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row 
2 plates for 5x10 (45 sec ri )

30lb db curls 3x12 

Rotator shit
Stretched


Stressed out so weight is done to embarrassing levels.  This *will* pass.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2015)

Deads
320lbs for 3x3 (60 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges w single legged deads.  Oh yeah
25lb DBs for 4x8 (~60 sec RI)

stretched


I was in a rush today.  Only did 9 reps of the deads for the same reasons as before, but when I got to the lunges, I would march forward then do a deadlift, romanian that is, then step forward with the next leg.  Twas hard, but a time saver.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2015)

Flat db press
115lb dbs for 5x5  (60 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
25lb DB for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
100lbs for 2x15 (30 sec RI)

Band/Stretched


Shelved the bench and just did DBs.  115lb DBs felt fine, but I was most curious about the incline.  They felt too light, but I was going for reps.  Same with the OHs.  Slowly but surely.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2015)

T bar row, levered
3 plates + 25lbs for 8x5 (60 sec ri)

Db row 
80lb dbs for 5x8 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row (powerhouse)
2 plates for 5x10 (45 sec ri )

Wide Lat Pulldown
100lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI) 

Rotator shit
Stretched


Better weight for the first 2 exercises.  The unilateral rows must be heavier at this gym.  I had 2 plates + 25lbs but I knew that I wouldnt fly.

Good news, no pain during pulldowns.  At least, not onset.  Hopefully none later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2015)

Squats
280lbs for 8x5 (~60 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
280lbs for 5x6 (~60 sec RI)

Goblet Squat
60lb DB for 4x12 (45 sec RI)

Rotator
Stretched


Truckin on.  Still stressin.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2015)

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 5x5  (60 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
30lb DB for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Small Circuit

Cable Pushdown
115lbs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Band/Stretched


Every day I have anxiety.  Every fucking day.  I muscled through today, since I was feeling it at the workout, and love that I finished.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2015)

Deads
335lbs for 5x3 (75 sec RI; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDLs
35lb DB for 6x6 (45 sec RI)

stretched


Did a nice workout and I was in a good mood today until the manager saw a resistance band in the locker room.  "Whos is that?"  Mine.  "No outside equipment allowed."

Instantly pissed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2015)

T bar row, levered
3 plates + 30lbs for 8x5 (<60 sec ri)

Db row 
85lb dbs for 5x8 (<60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row (school)
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x10 (45 sec ri )

Wide Lat Pulldown
105lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI) 

30lb DB Curl

Stretched


Threw in this workout and made improvements from last time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2015)

Squats
290lbs for 8x5 (60-90 sec ri )

Romanian deads
280lbs for 5x6 (60-75 sec ri )

Goblet squat
70lb db for 4x12  (45 sec ri )

Stretched 


I went up a tad for squats and the deads stayed the same but that wasnt my problem.  My problem was running out of breath. Ive been stressed lately and im sure thats taken a toll but ive also been doing boot camps where my cardio is massively challenged. I should have had some carry over improvement!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2015)

Flat db press
125lb dbs for 6x5  (60-75 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
35lb DB for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
70lbs + bar for 3x10
~ss~
Shoulder rehab

Band/Stretched


Fantastic day.  Glad to not have any anxiety.  Thats the heaviest ive gone in a long time.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2015)

Deads
315lbs for 10x3 (~60 sec RI; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDLs
40lb DB for 6x6 (45 sec RI)

stretched


Didnt like that I went down on the deads, but back felt tight.  Lucky to be doing over 300 anyway.  The lunges were such a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2015)

Yesterday


T bar row, levered
3 plates + 35lbs for 8x5 (<60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row (school)
3 plates for 5x8 (45 sec ri )

Wide Lat Pulldown
110lbs for 5x10 (30 sec RI) 

Close Lat Pulldown
100lbs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

35lb DB Curl
Reverse Curl (oww)

Stretched


Got sick of the db rows and threw in another vertical since things are better.  Everything was pretty easy since I didnt need much time to recover.  I did 2 exercises of biceps and I must say, the reverse curls, which were 40lbs then went to 30lbs because my elbow joints hurt.  I think residual fatigue.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2015)

Squats
315lbs for 7x3 (60 sec ri)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 6x5 (60 sec ri)

Goblet db squats 
75lb db for 4x12  (45 sec ri)

Stretched 


I worked out during a long lunch break during my temp job so i lowered the volume, increased intensity, & didnt get hurt!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2015)

Flat db press
125lb dbs for 6x6,6,6,4,3,4 reps  (60 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI; failed, last set had 8 reps)

Standing OH BB Press
95lbs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

French Press
70+lbs for 3x8 (45 sec RI)

Close 'grip' pushups
3x12 (30 sec RI)


Stretched


Setting up the heavier DBs became a major bitch at set 3 on.  I wanted to shorten the rests and keep the volume but another part in me wanted 6x6.  Tried and failed.  Incline had a failure that Ill accept and the OHs were difficult.  I want to use the BB but I did feel the last bit of pain.

In other news, 2 spanish girls in that infamous spanish body form came in and the shorter one had this big ass tucked in little tight red shorts.  UGH.  Slim waist, small tits (shit!), and a short boyfriend.  But he was white, so I gotta chance to pull the robbery!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2015)

Deads
345lbs for 5x3 (60-90 sec RI; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

stretched


Got a boot camp later so only did the heavy stuff.  Those lunges...jesus.
The deads felt fine today.  Love that feeling.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2015)

T bar row, levered
3 plates + 25lbs for 8x5 (30-45 sec ri)

PULLUPS!
BW for 10x5 (30-45 sec RI; 5 close supinated, 5 wide pronated)

Unilateral hs row (powerhouse)
3 plates for 8 reps  TOO HEAVY
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri )

DB Curls

Stretch


Yay!  I did pullups!  On a day I didnt feel good too.  The wide ones gave some pain on the right elbow on the radial, lateral side.  I was hung over so some exercises suffered.

But god dammit, this girl, this one girl.  A 10 body.  How can I fuck her?  Tell me, HOW?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2015)

Squats
295lbs for 8x3 (40-60 sec ri)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 6x5 (40-60 sec ri)

Goblet db squats 
80lb db for 4x12  (45 sec ri)

Stretched 

I keep noticing that my numbers fluctuate and its always based on health.  Thats ok, but drinking which leads to anxiety is what is making my numbers change.  I have been losing focus, obviously.  Truth is, I like drinking but I hate recovering from it.  It is part of the game though and I can do nothing about it.  I am wired to have anxiety attacks afterward.  Too many times feeling like this that I cant deny it.  I am fucked.

That said, my numbers werent that bad so it makes me think, am I holding myself back or does the anxiety actually thwart my attention away from the lifts, letting me do more with less?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2015)

Flat db press
125lb dbs for 6x5 reps  (60 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)


Tri set of:
50lb+ French Press
10lb DB Scaptions
Diamond pushups
x3 (45 sec RI)

Stretched

Went down in reps for the flat, but I made sure to only do 60 sec of rest.  Went up on the inclines cuz the 80s were occupied by an idiot.  5x8 isnt my goal dammit.  Switched back to DBs and I do feel pain is the DB is in my hand in the most elbow flexed position. In other words, the more negative it is, the more it hurts.  Not sure if I should just monitor the ROM or adjust weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2015)

Deads
355lbs for 5x3 (<90 sec RI; strapped)

Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec-2 min RI)

Single Legged DB RDL
35lb DB for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

stretched


Worried about the 355 but I got it!    Seriously, I didnt think my back was flexible enough for it today.
The lunges, cardio-wise on the other hand, I needed more rests.  Perhaps Ill go down and bring the reps up...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2015)

T bar row, levered
3 plates + 35lbs for 8x5 (~45 sec ri)

PULLUPS!
BW for 10x5 (30-45 sec RI; 5 close supinated, 5 wide pronated; failed)

Unilateral hs row (school)
3 plates for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Small KB circuit

Drop set of DB Curls

Stretched


Yep.  Schools HS row is easier.  And the T bar I just went down yesterday for unknown reasons.  Pullups suffered some shit form toward the end, but pain free.  Except at the same right arm's side.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2015)

Not much to put in today.  I did quad dominant but it was a shock day really.  

Did:
Leg Press Pyramid
Pre exhaust romanian deads
goblet jumps
leg extension 1 and a halfs
negative calfs


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2015)

Flat db press, negs
105lb dbs for 5x5 reps  (75 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press, negs
40lb DBs for 3x5 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Superset of
Diamond pushups
Cable pushdowns, negs x3

Stretched


Going to return to negs since I peaked with the DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2015)

Neg Deads, then 5 chins
245lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI; strapped)

Unilateral Neg Leg press
2 plates for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

stretched


Ive never done eccentric deads and it was a bitch.  Of course, the chins didnt help, but I didnt know how it was gonna go so I threw them in and kept them.  I opted for a leg press cuz I just didnt want to do lunges and because I have to be on my feet all day and lunges fuck me up.  Thats the reason for no 3rd exercise.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2015)

T bar row, levered, negs
3 plates  for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

PULLUPS!
BW for 8x5 (60 sec for the first 4 neg sets, then 45 sec for 4 sets at normal pace)

Unilateral hs row (school)
2 plates for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Cable curls

Stretched

Everything was negative except the chin ups.  I had a headache but I still believe that I wouldve been in the same amount of pain regardless.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2015)

Squats, Negs
255lbs for 5x5 (75+ sec ri)

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 4x8 (75 sec ri)

Goblet db squats 
70lb db for 4x12  (60 sec ri)

Stretched 


God damn is this a bitch.  Plus, I ate a giant pizza last night and squats during having a grumpy asshole is extremely taxing.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2015)

Flat db press, negs
110lb dbs for 5x5 reps  (60-75 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x8 (60-75 sec RI; RP on last 2 sets)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x10 (45 sec RI; RP on last set)

Superset of
Diamond pushups
Cable pushdowns x3

Stretched

Did negs only in the 1st 2 exercises.  Twas a bitch.  Do this again until no RPs are done.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2015)

Neg Deads, then 5 chins
250lbs for 5x5 (75-90 sec RI; strapped)

Static B Lunges
95lbs...95 FUCKING POUNDS?! for 4x8 (75-90 sec and I had to rest here n there?!)

Single Legged DB RDLs
50lb DB for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

stretched


Boy did I sweat a shit ton today.  But those lunges?  My god, what the hell?  I had to take a rest in between legs.  I would get all 8 done on one side and suffer like fuck on the other.  I switched starting sides and the shit was still brutal!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2015)

T bar row, on floor, negs
3 plates for 5x5 (60 sec ri; 1st set had 6 reps)

PULLUPS!
BW for 6x5 (60 sec RI; still interchanging grips)

Unilateral hs row (PH)
2 plates for 5x8 (60 sec ri)

Eccentric Preacher Curls

Stretched


God damn do those hammer rows burn!  Ugh!  The pullups are causing pain in the anterior, meaty section of my elbow and only when I go wide.  I threw in some elbow work at the end to see if maybe I can start another healing process.  Anyway, I went down in volume in it.  Not much to mention other than the rows from the ground seemed easy.  Only thing about these is my back is just as demanded upon as my upper pulling muscles.  Id like to heavier but maybe reps are what I need.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2015)

Squats, Negs
275lbs for 5x5 (75+ sec ri)

Romanian deads 
240lbs for 4x8 (75+ sec ri)

Goblet db squats 
80lb db for 4x12  (60 sec ri)

Elbow

Stretched 


Day off and still had the shits.  This GAT Martini stuff is whats doing it.  NO MORE.  Besides that, I just needed extra breaths, but not near failure.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2015)

Flat db press, negs
11lb dbs for 5x5 reps  (75 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x8 (60-75 sec RI; RP on last set)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Tricep work mixed in with clean n presses

Stretched


Ok, so I went up in the first exercise and it was pretty damn hard.  I uhhh, dont know if I should go up.  Wait!  I failed!  I didnt go past the 4th rep on the 5th set.
The Inclines got better.  It was a battle though and I dont think I was doing 5 sec negs.  I went down on the OHs cuz I was feeling a bit of pain.  I used the jammer station yesterday.  I fucking love that thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2015)

Deads w 5 chins
260lbs for 5x5  (75 sec ri )

Hack squat
1 plate on each side for 4x8  (60 sec ri )

Single legged rdls
60lb db for 5
25lb db for 5, 3 sets (45 sec ri )

Deads felt like a cinch. Too crowded to do lunges. The rdls were split. The heavy db was on one side and the lighter was split.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2015)

PULLUPS!
BW for 8x5 (60 sec RI;  first 3 were wide, next 4 were chins)

T bar row, levered, negs
3 plates + 10lbs  for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row (school)
2 plates + 10lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri)

Easy Reverse Curls
DB Curls

Stretched


Switched Pullups to the front and wow, did this make everything else hard.  Wide hurts my right elbow.  Now, I was warmingup on the lat pulldowns and I am wondering if I should ONLY do wide there as opposed to the harder BW pullups.  Chins were fine.  I did a negative rep at the end.  
Like I said, it affected everything else.  HS rows were one less set cuz I didnt remember and it wasnt that hard.  Perhaps it was cuz of the missing set.  I tried focusing on the right elbow with some isolated work.  Who knows if it will make a difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2015)

Squats, Negs
285lbs for 5x5 (75+ sec ri)

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 4x8 (75+ sec ri)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched 


Holy shit was today a bitch.  Everything, everything was a monster.  The squats felt a bit dangerous, the deads felt like they were going to give me a heartattack, and the leg press finally gave me the burns Ive been looking for doing this shit.  I almost felt like puking!  I will put the goblet squats on deads day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2015)

What's your current stats champ?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2015)

Flat db press, negs
105lb dbs for 5x5 reps  (75 sec ri)

Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 4x12 (45 sec RI)

Clap push ups
Diamond pushups
35lb DB Tate press

Stretched


So I quote each workout and edit it as needed.  Last week I see that I pressed 11lbs huh?  I did 115lb DBs I believe.  Well, I went down cuz of another hard night.  I had to prep for it and today was pretty difficult.  I feel quite spent, so a good workout is whats best.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2015)

Deads
270lbs for 5x5  (75 sec ri )

DB Goblet Squat
60lb DB for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Single legged rdls
60lb db for 5
25lb db for 5, 3 sets (45 sec ri )

Stretched


Why did this seem easier?  Oh, no chins!  But it kinda didnt.  Either way, I am going to 275.  This may be the first time squat excelled over deads.
Goblets were negative and they can go up.  The Singles cannot.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2015)

Chins
BW for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

T bar row, levered, negs
3 plates + 10lbs  for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Unilateral hs row (PH)
2 plates for 4x8 (60 sec ri)


Dropped the curls at the end and it seems the stretches.  I was spent tonight.  Everything was hard except the chins, frankly.  Each last rep was a negative.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2015)

Squats, Negs
290lbs for 5x5 (75+ sec ri)

Romanian deads 
250lbs for 4x8 (75+ sec ri)

Leg Press, school
4 plates on each side for 4x12 (60 sec RI; RP on last set)

POP!

Stretched 


Today was fine.  Brutal and just what I wanted but something popped at the very end.  A litle above my ass.  Felt it and now I have pain.  Last time I felt this I panicked.  Thought it was a disc, but it wasnt and it felt like the same thing and the pain isnt like when I buldged a disc.  Either way,  its advil and rest time.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok, I am trying only upper body for now as my back is a TON better, but there is still pain.  I do self myofacial release and it feels great, but everytime I use my back to support myself, I feel major soreness.  That said, I am doing upper horizontal/vertical push and pull.  Some kettle bell work to test the grounds, but I dont want to chance lower until the pain is gone.

Bench, negs
225lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Seated Row, negs
150lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Alternating HS Row
2 plates for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Kettlebell work:
Swings or Goblet squat x 10 (20 kg)
Floor Press x 6 (32 kg)
Swings or Goblet squat x10 (20 kg)
Unilateral Row x 6 (32 kg)
Swings or Goblet squat x 10 (20 kg)

Stretched
Self Myofacial


Ok, well bench sucked.  I hate doing negs here.  Might have to ditch them or do...jesus, a chest press machine. I didnt do DB Presses cuz I have to deadlift them up and I didnt want to chance that.  Perhaps I can do chest press until its gone then switch over.
The seated row was done cuz its a supported row.  I had to be careful setting up cuz its the same thing as a leg press!  Anyway, 150lbs felt easy.  
The alternating presses was like, boxing the air.  I LOVED this.  I want to keep doing this, but my god was this hard.  75lb Dbs, ok, also, it didnt hurt getting them into place.
HS rows were also the same way but with pulling.  I can go up here, as it wasnt as hard as the presses, but I did have perfect form.  Explosive as fuck too.

The kettle bells were fine.  I did feel something odd when getting up from teh floor presses to do whatever was in the circuit.  That made me nervous.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2015)

Standing OH BB Press, negs
135lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Chins, negs
BW for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

UNilateral Lat Pulldown
60lbs for 4x10 (<60 sec RI)

Stretched


What is it with these types of days?  I felt like I worked out and quite hard, but hardly a sweat?  WTF.  Anyway, first 2 exercises are hard when it comes to negs.  Perhaps I can speed things up as I am getting bored.  The OH DBs were pretty easy and the lat pulldowns as well.  I hate doing unilateral lat pulldowns.  I did them OH to see if theyd hurt.  My elbows didnt like them on the 1st set.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2015)

I did have a leg day previously but I suppose I forgot to put it in here...  I reember it was 40lb DB lunges 4x10 and 135lb deadlifts 4x10.  Real easy shit.  Speaking of easy shit..  

Conventional Deads w/ 3 chinups
225lbs for 3x3

Sumo Deads w/ 3 chinups
225lbs for 3x3

Romanian Deads w/ 3 chinups
225lbs for 5x3

Leg Extension
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Leg Curl
Same weight for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

1 round of caveman

Stretched


Just glad to not have any pain.  This sucks.  I have zero idea of when its coming.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2015)

Flat DB Press, 2sec negs
95lb Dbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

HS Row, 2 sec negs
150lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Alternating HS Row
2 plates + 25 lbs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Did all presses then all pulls this time just for the sake of not moving so much, which is why HS was used 2x.  
I did 95lb DBs with thinking of my back.  But listen, both alternating were BITCHES.  The neg rows were hard too.

Oh!  I did negatives but not 5 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2015)

Heavy lunges
75lb DBs for 5x5 (60-75 sec RI; last 2 sets were strapped)

Lighter lunges
35lb DBs for 4x10 (60-75 sec RI; Rp on last set at...13?)

Single Legged DB RDLs
25lb DB for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Some stretching, not enough


I did all lunges tonight on a Monday.  Yes, it can be done.  I used straps on the 1st exercise to see if it would help and it did!  I had to be careful though because I just dont know what my back is doing!  Nice huh.
The lighter lunges were so engulfed with blood that I thought Id cramp up in my 3rd set, so a RP was used on the 4th.  I may still cramp up now!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2015)

Chins, negs?
BW for 5x5 (60 sec RI; 2-3 sec negs)

Standing OH BB Press, negs?
155lbs for 5x5 (60 sec RI; 2-3 sec negs)

Unilateral HS Lat Pulldown
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Much better intensity.  I have to go to the HS for these alternating, pulling movements.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2015)

Conventional Deads 
275lbs for 3x3

Sumo Deads
275lbs for 5x3

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 3x5

1 round of caveman

Stretched


Ok, so I increased the intensity and I was ok until the last rep of sumos.  Almost hurt the other side of my lower back!  God damn!  Ugh.  I feel it a little, so it couldve been worse.  Ugh, jesus, I didnt feel it in the romanians, but the weight went down, though I also felt it when I did the caveman.  I did 32kg KB swings with both hands and I felt a bit of pain?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2015)

Meanwhile, at ShitHouse..

Flat DB Press, 2sec negs
100lb Dbs for 5x5 (60+ sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
70lb DBs for 4x12 (60+ sec RI)

HS Row negs
2plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Alternating HS Row
2 plates for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Dont know what I did last week cuz I messed up some text.  In any case, i was at the shit gym and I increased the intensity on the main movements and increased the volume on the secondary.  Twas a bitch and I have a headache?!  Hmm...hopefully not sick.  

The negatives are slow, slower than 2 seconds but not consistent with 5 sec negs.  Gonna drop them soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2015)

Heavy lunges
80lb DBs for 5x5 (75 sec RI; all sets were strapped)

Lighter lunges
35lb DBs for 4x10 (60-75 sec RI; Rp on last set at...15)

Single Legged DB RDLs
35lb DB for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Some stretching, not enough


Mother of god.  These are ridiculously difficult.  Gonna lower reps on the heavier weights again but keep the volume because its godly.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2015)

Chins
BW for 6x4 (30-45 sec RI; 2-3 sec negs on first 3 sets)

Standing OH BB Press
165lbs for 6x4 (30-60 sec RI; tried to do negs

Unilateral HS Lat Pulldown, school
1 plate & 25lbs on each side for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


I attempted to do negs on the overhead presses but they were too hard.  I am going to have to bite the bullet with rests.  If I want to get stronger, I gotta rest more.  It just feels silly with such low volume.

The other ones?  Well they need 12 reps and the schools HS lever SUCKS.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2015)

I did a bunch of low volume deadlifts today to see where I am at..

275lbs x 3
295lbs x 3
315lbs
325lbs
335lbs
345lbs
355lbs x 1 w/ 5 chins each

Romanian Deads
285lbs for 5x3 w/ 3 chins each (60 sec RI; pronated)

GMs
95lbs for 4x10 w/ 4 wide pull ups (45 sec RI)

Stretched


Ok so I did mostly singles.  I didnt feel any pain, but god damn was I nervous.  Worst part is actually HOLDING the weight, which is all downward force.  But!  I was ok.  
Romanian took a step back cuz I didnt want to push luck.  Volume stayed low and I hated doing this, but I may had disliked the long rests even more.  Thats where the pulls came from and this was the first time I did pronated chins!

Gms were just for volume and working on core.

Stretched well and I am happy.  Now, I have to remember that I cannot rep these deads out.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2015)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 6x4 (60-75 sec ri )

Alternating incline db press 
75lb dbs for 4x12  (60-75 sec ri; rp on 4th set, 16th rep)

HS row
2 plates + 50lbs for 6x4 ( 60-75 sec ri )

Alternating hs row
2 plates for 4x12  (60-75 sec ri )

Stretched 


I flipped the rep scheme and well, the presses were easy, pulls were not. I tethered always over 60 sec and needed it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2015)

Heavy lunges
85lb DBs for 6x4 (75 sec RI; all sets were strapped)

Lighter lunges
35lb DBs for 4x12 (75+ sec RI; RPs in every set except the first)

Single Legged DB RDLs
40lb DB for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


I loved this.  The heavy DBs were about right.  But the metabolic work?  Fuck 35s.  This was too fucking hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2015)

Chins
25lbs for 6x4 (60 sec RI)
45lbs for 3x3 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
170lbs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Alternating HS Lat Pulldown
2 plates on each side for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x12 (60 sec RI; RP at 18th rep)

Stretched


I opted to do 25lbs for the chins and really just happy to be doing weighted pulls, but 25lbs was too light.  I threw in 45lbs at the end just for good measure.  The OH BBs were perfect for this volume.  All of it was a great setup actually, weight, rests, all of it.  The alternating presses were harder than the pulls but they were a burn battalion.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2015)

Deads
300lbs for 3x3

Romanian Deads
280lbs for 3x5 (60 sec RI)

GMs
95lbs for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


85% of 355 is 300 so thats how I got that number.  Did 285 and GM for good measures.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2015)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI; 1 Rp this time)

HS Row, School
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 6x4 (60 sec RI)

Alternating HS Row
2 plates on each side for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Ok, here we go again.  So the 115lb DBs felt heavy toward the end.  120lbs can be done, but that setup, ughhhh.  75lb DBs have to be done without RPs!
The schools HS row isnt like the PowerHouses, obviously.  Much easier.  Still, the 3 plates, it just doesnt feel easy.  I guess Ill go up, but the alternating can definitely.  Didnt even use 60 sec some times.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2015)

Heavy lunges
90lb DBs for 6x4 (75+ sec RI; all sets were strapped)

Lighter lunges
30lb DBs for 4x12 (75+ sec RI; again, RPs in every set except the first)


Stretched


Man, what the fuck.  Ran out of time, but secretly thanking god.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2015)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 6x4 (60-75 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
175lbs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Alternating HS Lat Pulldown
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x12 (75 sec RI; RPed somewhere in last set)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Stretched


Ahhh. Much better.  Now this is the type of night I could ask for every time.  Chins and BB Press can go up.  The others can stay.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2015)

Deads
305lbs for 3x3  (75 sec - full recovery )

Sumo deads (couldn't remember! )
275lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri )

Kettle bell circuit x 2

Stretched 


Ok i felt stiff and scared during the first deads. That went away and i went to sumos cuz well, i was thinking Romanians are similar to gms right? Well i got that wrong and the volume. Perhaps it was a blessing in disguise?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2015)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI; same exact shit from last time, an RP)

Bilateral HS Row, Shit house
3 plates on each side for 6x4 (60 sec RI)

Alternating HS Row
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 4x12 (75 sec RI; RP)

Stretched


Wow.  I felt dizzy during both alternates.  Crazy time, but a great workout.  120lbs was easy?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2015)

I got into a fight at work today and my right hip hinge hurts.  Had to back off heavy shit today.

Heavy Lunges
70lb DBs for 6x4 (60 sec RI)

Lighter Lunges
30lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI; needed RP in last 2 sets)

Stretched


Got a good burn but just going through the strides cuz Ive not had this stiff pain before in my life.  I waited all week for this too!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2015)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 6x4 (60-75 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
180lbs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Alternating HS Lat Pulldown
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Alternating Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI; failure)

Stretched


So the chins and OH presses went up, yeah, but they did feel capped.  Err, not the chins, but the BB presses, yes.  I didnt have an RP on the other pulls, which is improvement, and I did go up on the other pushes, but on that 4th set...?  I did 3 RPs and my right shoulder said fuck this 2x.  I ended it around the 22nd rep.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2015)

Deads
315lbs for 3x3  (75 sec - full recovery )

Romanian Deads
285lbs for 3x5 (60 sec ri )

GMs
110lbs for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Romanian DB deadlift
70lb DBs for 3x10
~supersetted w~
30lb Single Legged Deadlift
30lb DB for 3x5 (45 sec RI)

Stretched 


Felt damn good today, despite my pain from the fight still lingering.  Not much to say.  Good news.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2015)

It's an active rest week with kettlebell usage.

Just making a note that tonight, i did 3 reps on each side of Turkish getups, Turkish getup squats, & gladiator presses. I used a 28kg and my shoulder almost came out at the end.

Be careful you ox you.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2015)

TRIED TO DO LEGS TODAY AND...COULDNT SO..HERE

Going back to a lot of volume.  Bodybuilding?  Well, today was whipped up quickly..

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4x10 (90 sec RI; RP at 9)

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 4x10 (90 sec RI; RP at 6)

GMs?  Why?  Oh cuz I am pissed that this was supposed to be quad dominant day!
95lbs for 2x10

Seated OH Machine Press
1 plates on each side for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Lat Pulldown
110lbs for 4x12 (60 sec RI)

Stretched like mofo


I got into a fight at work some time ago and last week, all I did was kettle bells.  I was my active rest week, but I kept aggravating the part where my hip hinges.  I suppose that fight included some impact in this area.  When I sit, I can press on where it hurts.  Anyway, I did squats today for a bit during my warm up, but the higher the weight, the more pain.  Sooooo I listened to my body and quit.  I did vertical instead.

The first 2 were good.  The 2nd?  Not so much.  Shouldve increased the weight.  I am also doing elbow work again.  Something is going on within the interior of the right elbow.  Hurts when doing isolation curls of some sort, so its easy to avoid, but I feel it during other compounds as well, only not as pronounced.  Have to work at this also.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2015)

Can Deadlifts work?  yes they can!

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 3x3 (75+ sec RI)

Sumo Deads w/3 wide pullups
225lbs for 3x10 (75+ sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDL for 3x5
~ss with~
Leg Extension
2 plates for 3x20 (60 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


Very stiff back from yesterdays desk duty, but the hip pain didnt interfere.  Its still there however.  

Anyway, I went light and I wanted to do a lot of reps but truth is, my back doesnt like that.  Ill do what I can but volume will be low for this...perhaps always.  At least nothing needed straps.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2015)

T-bar Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 3x10 (75 sec RI)

Decline Bench
225lbs for 3x10 (75 sec RI; RP at 7?!)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
65lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Rear DB Raise
20lb DBs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

DB Fly
20lb DBs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

Dips
~ss with~ chins
BW for 2x8 each (30 sec RI)

Elbow

Stretched


Ok, lets go over this piece by piece.  

The rows hurt my lower bad a lil and made me nervous.  Light ass weight so I am going to chalk this up to just having a bad core today.

Bench was...hard!  I will either keep this or do dips.  If I do dips then I am back at square one again on picking the weight.

HS Rows were unilateral instead of alternated.  I like the alternating, but when I got to this exercise I kind lost interest.  Burnt out on it I guess.

The DB presses were alternating cuz well, I couldnt do them unilaterally.  BUT!  I forgot, I did bilateral presses on sets 4 and 5.  Oops.  They were actually quite hard.

The flies I wanted to do as a ss, but forgot.  Threw in the dips in chins cuz of having left over energy.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2015)

Quads with that pain

Squats
225lbs for 3x10 (90 sec RI)

Hack Squat
1 plate and 25lbs on both sides for 3x12 (75 sec RI)

Static DB Lunge
25lb DBs for 3x5
~ss~
Goblet Squat
45lb DB for 3x5 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Ugh.  This hip pain, kid.  I pushed through it and though it was distracting, this high rep shit is taxing.  Id go up everywhere, but with the pain, I cant really tell what I can and cant do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

Keep smashing it ya big Jew!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 23, 2015)

Neutral grip pull ups 
BW for 4x10 (75-90 sec ri)

Standing oh bb press
135lbs for 4x10 (75-90 sec ri; rp at 6)

Lat pulldown 
130lbs for 4x12  (60 sec ri)

Machine oh press
120lbs for 4x12  (60 sec ri)

Unilateral scaption 
15lb db for 3x10 (30 sec ri )

Stretched

Sauna 10 min


Much better response to this routine. Felt the presses burning like  a mofo. Pulls need a bit more weight but pull ups didnt have a rp. Perhaps its cuz i started with it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2015)

Conventional Deads
290lbs for 5x3 (75+ sec RI)

Sumo Deads
230lbs for 3x10 (75+ sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDL for 3x5 (25 lb DB)
~ss with~
Goblet Squat for 3x6 (50lb DB)
 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


Very nice workout today.  Everything felt easy really.  Worst part was grip cuz of not using straps.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2015)

Weighted dips
1 plate + 25lbs for 4x10 (75 sec ri; rp at 8)

T bar row
3 plates for 4x10  (75 sec ri )

Incline db press 
65lb dbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

HS row 
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

50lb cable face pulls
~ss~
25lb db flies
5x10 (30 sec ri )

Stretched

Sauna 10 min


An rp on dips? Wow. The bars were hurting my hands and distracted me.
T bar was better and i got a slight burn. The hs rows were bilateral and had a major burn.
The incline presses can go up. 

Nice to have some burns again. I was out of breath a lot and could've went to 90 sec to rest. Want to remember to do that next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2016)

Squats
245lbs for 3x10 (90 sec RI)

Goblet Db Squat
60lb Db for 3x12 (60 sec RI)

Leg Extension
125lbs? for 4x10 (75 sec RI)

Stretched


No Pain today!  Well, I took it easy and I cant add more, but lets see how my next couple of days go.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
135lbs for 4x10 (90+ sec ri)

Chin ups
Bw for 4x10 (90+sec ri; 2 rps )

Seated oh machine press or was it a shitty incline press? ???
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Wide lat pulldown 
140lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Db scaptions 
15lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri )

Stretched 

Sauna 15 min

Washed n waxed car

Switched it again and pulls suffered. Lets see, i didnt have a good warm up and the rps were on the last  set at 5 then 8. Great burn.

The oh press was hard but i can go up a bit. Gotta get these rests in.

That machine, man wtf. Ill look for a proper machine next time.

Latpulldowns were PERFECT.


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 5, 2016)

good job, bro. keep it up in new year!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2016)

How do you like the sauna? Any creepy nude guys in there?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2016)

Conventional deads
295lbs for 5x3 (full recovery;  strapped )

Sumo deads
230lbs for 3x10 (60+ sec ri )

Stretched


Short  day but i was pressed for time. 

Yesterday though,  i was walking at work and i slowly started to have a hard time seeing.  Like i rubbed my eyes and saw stars that never went away.  I guessed it was the start of a migraine so i immediately took 3 advil liquid gels. Went away but God damn was it scary.  Rattled me enough into today!  Fine now. 

Oh the work out was easy despite my troubles.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2016)

Weighted dips
1 plate + 25lbs for 4x10 (90 sec ri)

T bar row
3 plates + 10lbs for 4x10  (90 sec ri )

Incline db press 
70lb dbs for 4x12  (75-90 sec ri )

HS row 
2 plates + 15lbs on each side for 4x12  (75-90 sec ri; RP then failed)

Pushups
~ss~
Face Pulls
2x15 (45 sec ri )

Stretched

Sauna 20 min


Godddddd damn.  Today was what we wish for at the Beast Institute!  Everything was within or damn near failure.  Everything.  Cant say any more about it, just a good night.

I did get rid of flies.  My shoulder was acting up since the last time and I thought it was either dips or the one exercise that fucks with that socket the most, the fly.  Well see.

20 min in the sauna is a BITCH.  I almost didnt make it and I did have a sip of water in there which is cheating!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2016)

Squats
255lbs for 3x10 (90+ sec ri)

Goblet db squat
70lb db for 3x12 (75 sec ri )

Leg extension
145lbs for 2x10
Sane shit for 2x12 (60 sec ri )

Stretched
Sauna 13 min 


Squats felt tight in my back but it's still easy.  Goblet was really easy and leg extension s were easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
145lbs for 4x10 (90 sec ri; RP at 7)

Chin ups
Bw for 4x10 (90 sec ri; RP at 8)

Seated oh db press
45lb DBs for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Wide lat pulldown 
140lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Stretched 

Sauna 16 min


Well butter my biscuits.  I did the exact same fucking shit for lat pulldowns.
Ok, the RP on the OH BB Press was a bit surprising.  The chins were..better.  I did RP and only needed 2 but I did 3.
Paid the piper and just did seated oh DB press.  Id like a machine, but this was good.  Wouldve met failure had I gone past the very last rep.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2016)

Deads
305lbs for 5x3 (75-90+ sec ri )

Sumo deads 
235lbs for 3x10 (75+ sec ri )

Ham curl
140?  Was it? 145?  For 3x15 (60 sec ri )

Stretched 


Felt solid as fuck. However i used straps, even for the sumos!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2016)

Weighted dips
1 plate + 30lbs for 4x10 (90 sec ri; Rp at 8?!)

T bar row
3 plates + 15lbs for 4x10  (90 sec ri )

Incline db press 
70lb dbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

HS row 
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 4x12  (75 sec ri; RP at 8)

Kettlebell work

Pushups
~ss~
Face Pulls
2x15 (30 sec ri )

Stretched


I increased some intensity and had as many RPs.  No failures though and kept rests accurate.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2016)

Squats
265lbs for 4x10 (90 sec - full recovery; last set needed 2 RPs )

Goblet db squat 
75lb db for 3x15 (75 sec ri )

Leg extension 
120lbs for 4x12  (60 sec ri )

Stretched

In sauna now @ 4 min


Squats felt risky but i allow RPs here. That said,  as long as im aware of form, i should be ok.
Goblets were hard. Thought of doing just higher reps with 70 but opted for a bit more.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
145lbs for 4x10 (90+ sec ri; 2 RPs & failed)

Chin ups
Bw for 4x10 (90+ sec ri)

Seated oh db press
45lb DBs for 4x12 (75+ sec RI)

Wide lat pulldown 
145lbs for 4x12  (75+ sec ri )

Stretched 


What the fuck happened?  The presses were extra hard tonight, but the pulls were fine?  Really, what. the. fuck.

At the end, I was too tired for any kettlebell work.  Tired as in my muscles, not so much my endurance.  I increased rests too, but I just didnt have any interest.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2016)

Deads
315lbs for 5x3 (90 sec  - full recovery )

Sumo deads 
240lbs for 3x10 (75+sec ri)

Ham curl
110lbs for 3x12  (60 sec ri )

In sauna now


I used straps and today was easy. It should be noted that back was sore, on empty stomach, early morning.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2016)

Weighted dips
2 plates for 4x10 (90 sec - 2min ri; 3Rps then a failure)

T bar row
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x10  (90 sec - 2min ri)

Incline db press 
75lb dbs for 4x12  (75-90 sec ri )

HS row 
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x12  (75 - 90 sec ri; RP at 8)

Stretched


I couldnt remember the first workouts intensity and thus, a failure was made.  I dug deep and did 3 fucking RPs, but man, I said fuck it somewhere around 8 or 9.  The T-bars were tough.  I wanted to do 25lbs, but only went up 20.  The Inclines were good.  And the HS row was tough.

Ok, gonna go to 4x8 now cuz this rep shit is getting monotonous.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2016)

Squats
265lbs for 4x8 (90 sec - 2min ri)

Goblet squat
75lb db for 4x12  (60+sec ri)

Leg extension 
125lbs for 3x15 (60 sec ri )

Stretched 

In sauna now


I felt like i was leaning forward today and it was troubling. Had a hard time focusing.  I guess the weight is perfect for the volume?

The goblet squat was supposed to be 75 sec but i just setup at 60.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
145lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri; had to clean this into position, including the warm ups)

Chin ups
25lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri; RP after 7 on last set)

HS OH press, Powerhouse
100lbs for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Wide lat pulldown 
150lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Bi and Tri super set x 3

Stretched 


Ok, well, good numbers.  I am not surprised with any of the 1st 2, other than having to clean the bar into place and still being able to do it.  Nice.
I found a machine to do the seated OH presses and it was actually hard!  Well, not too bad, but it was burning. Thats what I am aiming for so I gotta go up.  If this is unavailable then 50lb DB presses.  The lat pulldowns always change though because machines differ.

Did the sauna for 13 min too.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2016)

Deads 
325lbs for 5x3 (full recovery )

Sumo deads 
245lbs for 3x10 (75 sec ri )

GMs
95lbs for 3x15  (60 sec ri )

Kettlebell 
Elbow
Stretched


I did lots of warm ups today, reps of 3. Used straps when i got to 275lbs.  I felt good. I had a better setup than last time but i fucked my shins all up. 
Sumos felt good  too. Hard to not bounce  these and i used straps.
I did GMs instead of ham curl cuz i was at the school and they dont have a good machine for it.
I also biked to and from the gym against the wind. Fucking sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2016)

T bar row
3 plates + 35lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri )

Incline db press 
100lb dbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri )

HS Row, school 
2 plates + 20lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Weighed dips
45lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Biked to and from, one trip against the cold fucking wind!

Stretched 


Everything was good today and a pleasant switch up. But i must say, the last db press set had me panting and i mean as if i has asthma.  Thought it was anxiety but there wasnt any anxiety in me until after. Im in a sauna and still thinking about it..

Anyway the rows were tough but doable. The presses can go up to 105.  The other 2 were just about right. Almost failed both and they were easy at first.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2016)

Marching db lunges
65lb dbs for 4x8 (2 min)

Goblet db squat
75lb db 4x12  (75-90 sec ri )

Stretched
Biked here and back


Decided to go back to lunges.  I wanted to replace goblet with them but no cage was available. 

My rests fir goblet were skewed. I've been feeling like I've been having a hard time breathing even at rest. Today it felt like i had a moment of  "exercise induced asthma" in between the first and second set of goblets,  when my aerobic system was working near max.  This is similar to a panic attack and it has me worried. 

Going to dr today.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
150lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri)

Chin ups
25lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri)

HS OH press, Powerhouse
115lbs for 4x12 (75 sec RI)

Wide lat pulldown 
160lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Stretched 
Sauna 10 min


Later on..

2 rounds of kettlebells


Very good day despite my emotional health level lately....and my right elbow.  What is going on here?  Hurts at full extension but mostly at rest, NOT with resistance.  Anyway, it only started to hurt during the lat pulldowns but it didnt aggravate me when I got to kettlebells.  The chins was ugly but I didnt have a RP.  The other presses can go up...if I can even do this shit again.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2016)

Deads 
340lbs for 5x3 (full recovery )

Sumo deads 
250lbs for 3x10 (full recovery)

GMs
115lbs for 2x15  (75 sec ri )

Kettlebell 
Elbow
Stretched


Felt great today despite hearing bad news about a car repair.  Perhaps that was the 'fuel?'  Anyway, I guzzled a preworkout before I went and with my stress these days, it wasnt nice and dandy in there.  Be that as it may, as much as I was nervous about my breathing, I stuck to it, survived, and lifted more than I did last time while in better shape.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2016)

T bar row
4 plates for 4x8 (90 sec ri )

Incline db press 
105lb dbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri; failed rest )

HS Row, school 
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri )

Weighed dips
45lbs for 4x12  (75 sec ri; failed rest)

Kettle bell

Stretched 


Muuuuuch better day.  Oh!  What a week from no heavy drinking will give ya.  Ahhh.

Anyway, everything was fucking hard ok?  The T-bars felt too hard, the presses felt too hard.  Ill note that the rows biggest problem was form, but the rests and reps were done.  The presses needed more time for rest.  The HS rows were perfect for the volume.

Nothing gave me pain and I used a neutral grip for the rows.  When I did kettlebells they hurt a tad (20kg cleans), but for the active rests I did some ez bar rows.  The supinated grip hurt more than the pronated.  Now, Ive fucked with my grips when it came to pullups so something isnt right, but my elbow has felt worse than usual lately and now it probably will affect pull/chinups.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2016)

Marching db lunges
70lb dbs for 4x8 (2 min)

Squats
225lbs for 4x10 (2 min Ri)

Stretched
Elbow


Today started great, but man, these lunges are hard.  Oh shit!  I forgot, I had an RP at 13!  Anyway, I had planned on 12 reps for the squats, but it was too hard.  I didnt want to go down, so I did 10.  Then...I decided enough was enough.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2016)

Standing oh bb press
138lbs for 4x10 (90 sec ri)

Chin ups
25lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri; 3rd set was pronated, 4th set RP)

HS OH press, Powerhouse
120lbs for 4x12 (60 sec RI; 2nd set was neutral)

Neutral Grip lat pulldown 
130lbs for 4x12  (60 sec ri )

Stretched 
Sauna 15 min


Damn, I really dont want to stop working out.  My elbow is getting bad so a few things..  The Standing BBs did not hurt, but everything else did.  Chins eventually hurt, but after the sets, I did 6 reps of BW neutrals and it didnt hurt.  They shouldve because of residual fatigue, but nothing.  This did not go the same was for the seated presses.  My usual grip here is better.  The Neutral grip pulldowns had zero pain.  Gotta have to shelve the belt for a bit and see if I can work around the tennis elbow by doing neutrals.  If things dont improve, then upper body will be ditched altogether.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2016)

Deads 
345lbs for 3x3 (full recovery )

Sumo deads 
245lbs for 3x10 (full recovery)

Reverse Hyper?  Alllright
BW for 3x15  (60 sec ri )

Elbow
Stretched
Sauna 20 min

Didnt feel strong today, likely cuz of calories.  So I did go up, but 3x3.  I forgot about the sumos numbers and I decided to take a page out of louie simmons book and do some reverse hypers.  They feel nice on the lower back when youre at the bottom of the rep.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2016)

T bar row, PH
4 plates for 4x8 (2 min ri or less)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 4x8 (2 min RI or less)

HS Row, PH
2 plates + 15lbs for 4x12  (75-90 sec ri; RPd 10)

Weighed dips
45lbs for 4x12  (75-90 sec ri)

Elbow
Stretched 


Good day.  Switched up the presses and really, today was all about 'lets see if this hurts my elbow.'  NONE of it did.  The worst part was setting up the DBs for the flat presses, which hurt when I did them for incline too.  Both pulls were neutral and thats the way to go for now.  
Elbow still hurts and its not getting better.  Using the FlexBar religiously and that hurts too.  Not sure what to do if it doesnt hurt during the compounds.  Gonna have to partner with my PT friend on this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

Did you hear me?

BIG NEWS IS COMING!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2016)

Shock day

Squats to 20
275lbs Rp at 11, 14, 17

Marching bb lunges
100lb bar for 2x12  (2min ri; rp at 20)

1 & .5 reps
Leg press
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (60 sec ri )

Stretched


Dammit. Didn't know i had tomorrow off. Could've just done a normal day then.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Did you hear me?
> 
> BIG NEWS IS COMING!



Whats the news


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
150lbs for 4x8 (90+ sec ri )

Weighted neutral grip pull ups 
25lbs for 4x8 (90+ sec ri )

Seated oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x12 (60 sec ri )

Neutral grip pulldowns 
145lbs for 4x12  (60 sec ri )

Elbow
stretched 
About to bike to stadium, so obviously,  im at school 


No pain today and everything was about where it should be with pulldowns and maybe oh bb press going up. Gonna start steering toward 4x6 then 8x3.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2016)

Deads w/3 neutral grip BW pullups
315lbs for 8x3 (45-60 sec RI)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Reverse Hyper? 
BW for 4x10  (30 sec ri )

Elbow
Stretched


Ok, 8x3 of 315 with 30 sec rests wasnt going to happen.  I did 45 sec rests up to 5 sets and had to go to 60 sec.  Romanians were quite the bitch too.  Both movements were too heavy for the rests.  Ill keep them and see if I do better next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2016)

T-bar, PH
4 plates for 5x6 (45 sec ri )

Flat db press 
115lb dbs for 5x6 (45 sec ri )

Hs row
2 plates for 4x10  (45 sec ri )

Weighted dips
45lbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri )

Stretched 
elbow
sauna


Working to 8x3 30 sec ris!   For now that fucking t bar, man, it felt too heavy today. Ill go down.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2016)

Squats w/3 neutral pull ups
275lbs for 8x3 (45 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 5x6 (45 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


I biked to and from gym and I plan on doing more work later after I get lunch.  If my company wants to do something else, then I wont.
275 felt good.  I was out of breath like a mofo but the pullups are to blame too.  Not sure I always want to do this shit.
The lunges were the same, though, they didnt feel too heavy.  Still, it was a marked challenge as my HR tethered at 200.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
150lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps POP!
135lbs for 3x6  (45 sec ri; went down cuz of a muscle pull)

Weighted neutral pull ups
25lbs for 5x6 (45 sec ri; rp at 4)

Seated oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x10  (45 sec ri )

Neutral grip pulldowns 
145lbs for 4x10  (45 sec ri )

Elbow
stretched 

Stadium sprints 
Biked to and from locations


Yay another muscle pull. Terrific. I went down and i was thinking it was a bad move but it didnt interfere anywhere in my workouts. No, it will just inflame and fuck with my sleep and my work and my general way of being.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2016)

Deads and neutral pull ups for first 5 sets
315lbs for 8x3  (30-45 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 4x8 (30-60 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
Bw for 3x10 (30 sec ri )

Stretched 
sauna 10 min


I was gonna eliminate the pulls but i dont know why, but i added them. Never gonna nail the rests with these. But...i did better on everything.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2016)

T bars
3 plates + 35lbs for 5x6 (30+ sec ri )

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 5x6 (30+ sec ri )

HS Row
2 plates for 4x10 (30 sec ri )

Weighted dips
45lbs for 4x10 (30 sec ri; rp at 8)

Stretched 


Ok everything was hellish.  The t bars wereperfect and i think i stuck with 30  but im not sure.
The presses did go up to 45 sec but I'm unsure when i started. 
Hs rows were tiring but doable.  Good burn.  So much that once I got to dips, i was winded. Needed an rp to do 8 9 10!

Benefit? Workout lasted under an hour andi was fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2016)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 6x4 (30 sec RI)

Goblet Squat w/30lb Single legged RDLs for 5
24kg KB for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


The squats felt ok, didnt feel too heavy, but I felt stiff, especially around set 4 on, since i was out of breath.
The lunges were a bit easy.  A BIT easy..
Threw in goblets because of what I had to do later.  

..forgot my flex bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 6x4  (30 sec RI)

Weighted neutral pull ups
25lbs for 6x4 (30 sec RI)

Seated oh db press 
50lb dbs for 5x8  (30 sec ri )

Neutral grip pulldowns 
150lbs for 5x8  (30 sec ri )

Elbow
stretched 

Stadium sprints 
Biked to and from locations


Lowering it down to 8x3 little at a time.
The OHs felt...scary.  I kept thinking id have another shoulder/back issue.  Nothing popped, thank god.  That weight was almost too much tho.
The chins too was almost too much.  The seated and pulldowns can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2016)

Deads
315lbs for 8x3  (30-45 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 4x8 (30-60 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
Bw for 3x10 (30 sec ri )

Cycle for 16 min

Stretched 
Elbow
sauna 20 min, then 3 min rest, then 10 min


Getting over a head cold so I was out of breath a lot.  Still, a good day.  My stress level is quite high.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2016)

T bars
3 plates + 35lbs for 5x6 (30 sec ri )

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 5x6 (30 sec ri;  failed at 3.5 & rested longer)

HS ROW 
2 plates + 5lbs on each side for 5x8 (30 sec ri )

Weighted dipshits 
45lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri )

Stretched


Feel a pain in my ass. Hope this isnt anything disc related.
Anyway good day despite being stressed. Not sure why at all, but my anxiety levels have been high lately. Nothing bad has happened, stimulant has been down, & alcohol has been down.  What gives? Naturally,  that pain in my ass added to it.
Still, kept close to the rests this time but those presses just couldnt be done. I didnt try an rp because my energy was zapped. Then on the other workouts were tough too. Changed the volume setup while still getting 40 total. 

Tried the sauna but somebody put eucalyptus on the coal? The fuck?!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2016)

Squats? Nope. Upper back wanted to pull a muscle.

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri. ....all of these are 30 sec)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 6x4

Goblet db squat 
80lb db for 3x10 

Cycle half ass hiit for 18 min 

Stretched
In sauna now 


Man what the fuck. I felt a slight pop and abandoned the work set after the 2nd set. Opted for lunges amd tho it was a bitch,  it wasnt what i wanted.

I wonder if doing kettlebell workouts and core shit yesterday was what fucked me..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
160lbs for 8x3  (30 sec RI)

Weighted neutral pull ups
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Seated oh db press 
55lb dbs for 5x8  (30 sec ri )

Neutral grip pulldowns 
160lbs for 5x8  (30 sec ri )

stretched 
Sauna


Decided to get to the 8x3 and everything seemed about right.  Both presses were very hard but the pulls can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2016)

Deads
320lbs for 8x3  (30-60 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
250lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
Bw for 3x10 (30 sec ri )


Stretched 

sauna 20 min


Well I did 30 sec as much as I could, but man, I was really out of it today.  Good sleep, no alcohol, what the fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2016)

T bars
3 plates + 40lbs for 6x4 (30 sec ri )

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 6x4 (30 sec ri)

Seated Row cuz HS at Powerhouse was taken up
180lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Weighted dipshits 
55lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Stretched
Sauna for 10 min, 90 sec out, then 12 min more

Great day.  Even though I am fighting off anxiety right now!  What the fucking fuck!  I switched up the volume and there were no failures, rests stuck to 30 sec, and some things went up.  So why do I feel the way I do?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2016)

Squats
285lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Marching db lunges 
45lb dbs for 6x4 (30 sec ri )

Goblet db squat 
70lb db for 3x10  (30 sec ri )

Stretched 
Sauna now (30 min later)


Ok well today was much better. Fucking tons better. And...i had left over energy.  Great. Yesterday it was too much and today, a leg day, its easier.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
165lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Weighted neutral pull ups
30lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Seated oh db press 
60lb dbs for 4x8  (30 sec ri )

Neutral lat pulldowns 
170lbs for 4x8  (30 sec ri )

Stretched
sauna for 10 min


Better day huh? Everything went up a bit. The barbells had me shaking during reps.

Last time, i walked myself into a panic attack.

-empty stomach
-pre workout
-went hard
-22  total min in sauna 
-already stressed 

Cant do that again.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2016)

Deads
325lbs for 8x3  (30-60 sec ri )

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 4x8 (30-60 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
10lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri )

Stretched 
Sauna for 11 min


I bled like a motherfucker today.  I do every time, but it was if I took aspirin before I worked out.  Anyway, ok, I went up on the conventional and back up on the romanian but ultimately, it was a failure.  I needed to rest way too much.  Not sure what I am going to do to adjust.

And right now I have a " ophthalmic migraine" and was planning on doing a 2nd workout later.  Yeah, well see about that.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2016)

Db row
120lb dbs for 8x3 

Flat db press 
120lb for 8x3 

Diahrrea 

Hs rows 
2 plates+ 20lbs on each side for 4x8 

Weighted dipshits 
60lbs for 4x8 

Stretched 


Everything was 30 sec & this time i had no anxiety.  I swicthed up the rows cuz i just did deads yesterday and i didnt want to push it with my back. Needless to say, they were just about a failure. Form sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2016)

SHOCK

Squats to 20
225lbs for 2 sets, lots of rps.

Pre exhaust Leg extension 
1 plate + 35lbs for 3x10 
~superset with~
Goblet db squat 
60lb db for 3x10  (30 sec ri )

1&.5 reps
Leg press
1 fucking plate on each side for 3x10  (30 sec ri 

Core work
stretched 


2nd time putting this in but i was surprised 225lbs was so hard. Its been hours and my legs feel like jelly.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2016)

SHOCK WEEK

After looking at gopro's lost thread, here goes..

Weighted Neutral Chins  (Rest Pauses)
25lbs for...~20 reps x 2
5 15 sec rests then 2 20 sec in set 1
2 20 sec rest pauses in set 2

Standing OH BB Press (rest pauses)
135lbs for 2 sets...same shit as above

Neutral grip lat pulldowns (2 pre exhaust, 2 1.5 sets)
20lb DB curls for 10 reps then 130lbs for 10 reps x 2 (30 sec RI)
1.5 130lbs for 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Pre exhaust Rope pushdowns before OH DB Press
100lb pushdowns for 10 reps before 35lb DBs for 10 reps on first set, 12 reps on last 3 sets (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Last exercise needed an RP, but god damn.  Hard to get that burn on verticals cuz its either I can do them or I cant.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2016)

SHOCK

Drop set of Rack Deads
315, 295, 275, 245, 225lbs for 5 reps, 2 sets (full recovery)

Pre exhaust
Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x10
~super set with~
Romanian DB Dead
90lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Negatives
Reverse Hyperextension
Bw for....ow, fuck?   These pads hurt!

(found different platform)

Negatives, 1.5 reps, then failure
BW for 3 sets, first 2 were 10 reps, last was 30 reps, 1 RP

Stretched


Ok so racks?  The schools cages dont have a setup where this works.  The rack is above the knee.  Way too high.  Did them anyway and I thought I had an ass problem.  It still hurts now and its the right ass cheek, the area where I herniated a disk.  May had just been a muscle pull cuz other symptoms arent present and the other workouts were fine.

1 more day of shock.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2016)

Last of SHOCK

Pre exhaust:  
25lb  DB hammer curls 2x10
25lb DB Reverse flies 2x10  Seated Row 120lbs 4x10

Pre exhaust again:
25lb DB skullcrushers 2x10
25lb DB flies 2 x10  Flat DB Press 90lb DBs for 4x10 (2 RPs)

Rest Pause
HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets (to failure then X reps)
HS Row
2 plates on each side for 2 sets (same as above)

Drop set & X reps
HS Chest Press  Ummm 2 plates + 25lbs on each side (no sense discussing this)

Stretched


Well....that did it.  God damn, so X reps are like half reps.  Once I reach failure, I do all that I can to move the weight, which is around 3-4 reps.  I started this on the HS row.  Cant believe how hard they are.  Everything was kinda heavy, but who cares.  Shock week done.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2016)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3  (up to 45 sec ri )

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 6x4 (45+ sec ri )

Goblet db squat 
70lb db for 3x10  (45 sec ri )

Dynamic core
Sauna 20 min
Stretched 


I was a bit worried today, with an aching pain in my right ass cheek and my back being tight, so rests increased.  Buuuut..it was fine.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
170lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri; last 2 sets could only get 2 reps)

Weighted neutral pull ups
35lbs for 8x3  (30 sec ri )

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 6x4  (30 sec ri )

Neutral lat pulldowns 
180lbs for 6x4  (30 sec ri )

dynamic work
Stretched
sauna for 17 min


Went up and had some failures.  Then I flipped some volume because, well, Im bored.  I need to start a different workout.


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2016)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 6x4 (30-45 sec ri; each start was a conventional to get it into place)

Single legged db rdls 
45lb db for 5x5 (30 sec ri )

Ham curl
90lbs for 3x10  (30 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
25lbs for 2x12  (30 sec ri )

Dynamic core work
stretched


Right ass cheek started to hurt near the end if the Romanians.  I kept on and decided that I'm gonna need that change.  Either a p/rr/s or something from the stickies. Exercise selection should change too. 

Today's workout was done after sex too.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2016)

Bench throws 
155lbs for 4x4 (2min )

Jammer station 
2 plates on each side for 4x4 (2 min)

Neutral pull ups 
BW for 3x10 
~super set
Standing oh bb press 
115lbs for 3x10  (30 sec ri )

Flat db press 
80lb dbs for 3x10 
~super set
Yates bb row
135lbs for 3x10  (30 sec ri )

Stretched 


Doing a conjugated program.  First time doing bench throws and they're horrible.  Jammer was better. 

I only did super sets cuz of time.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2016)

Romanian Deads
315lbs for 4x4 (full recovery)

Marching DB Lunges
80lb DBs for 4x4 (full)

Reverse Hypers
25lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Leg Ext
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


The full recoveries on Power and Strength days are supposed to be 3 min, but I am sure when Dale wrote this he was suggesting whatever your full recovery is and mine was around 2 min.  I felt that I was on the light side, but Ive not done heavy romanians in a while and I am not sure if ive ever done this heavy of lunges.
The endurance exercises were easier because of my recent RIs.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 4x4 (full recovery)

T bar, squat cage attachment
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x4 (full recovery)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 3x15 (30 sec RI; all 30 sec from here on)

Neutral Lat pulldown
150lbs for 3x15 (RP at 10)

Alternating Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 3x15

Unilateral HS Row
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x15

Stretched


Documenting that after I got up from the HS row, I hit my ball.  It was uncomfortable throughout the last set and now, I have a dull ache going down my leg.  So far, no pain to the touch, coughing, or stomping.  But its there.  This better not be serious!  

Anyway, 275 was hard and I rested just under 3 min.  The T-bars were super easy but they had a short ROM.  Heavy rows for low reps have never been exciting to me.
The rest were endurance and they were all great.  The last one, despite my current pain, may had needed 5 or so more pounds, but I wasnt in a struggle like in the others and I was able to focus more on the movement.  I had some burn going on, but it was manageable.  Burns were everywhere but here it wasnt so fuckign crazy.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2016)

DB Jump Squats
85lb DB for 4x4 (full recovery)

Jammer Station
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 4x4 (full recovery)

The rest is 60 sec RI

DB Bulgarian Squats
30lb DBs for 3x10

Hack Squat
1 plate on each side for 3x10

GMs
135lbs for 3x10

Stretched


No pain in my balls!

Ok, this shit wipes my ass out.  I couldnt even look at kettlebells.  I want to go down on the jumps and get higher.  The jammer station was kinda hard.  Id say keep it.
The bulgarians were light yes, but thats cuz the fucker is hard.  Hack and GMs were done lightly.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2016)

Bench throws 
155lbs for 4x4 (90 sec - 2min )

Jammer station 
2 plates on each side for 4x4
then clap pushups for 4x4(2 min)

Neutral pull ups 
BW for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 3x10  (60 sec RI; failed on 4th rep, RP, got 2 more)

Seated Row
155lbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched 


Couldnt remember what kind of row I did last time.  Anyway, these bench throws are...theyre something.  I dont know if theyre hard or I fear the bar is gonna hit the safeties. Anyway, everything else felt ok.  I did have a failure, but I had to clean that fucker into place each time.  Probably looked awesome doing it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2016)

Romanian Deads
330lbs for 4x4 (full recovery)

Marching DB Lunges
85lb DBs for 4x4 (full)

Leg Ext
160lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI; RP at 10)

Ham Curl
90lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Hypers
BW for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Full recovery was 2 min and above.  Never at 3 min.  My right ass cheek felt ok.  So....not sure what it is, but I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2016)

Bench
280lbs for 4x4 (3 min ri)

T bar
4 plates + 35lbs for 4x4 (90s-2 min ri)

Alternating flat db press 
55lb dbs for 3x15 

Unilateral hs row 
1 plate +35lbs on each side for 3x15 

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x15 

Neutral grip lat pulldowns 
150lbs for 3x15  (rp at 12)

Tiny stretched 



I didnt think id get the bench past the 2nd set but thinking,  yes, thinking i could got me there. Mental game 101.  The t bars were still kinda easy. Its just that setup..

The rest were perfect. Lots of burns and i failed better this time. The endurance ones were all 30s ri.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2016)

DB Jump Squats
75lb DB for 4x4 (full recovery)

Jammer Station
2 plates + 15lbs on each side for 2x4 (full recovery)
2 plates on each side for 2x4 (full recovery)

The rest is 60 sec RI

DB Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 3x10

Hack Squat
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x10

GMs
135lbs for 3x10

Stretched


Went down on jumps and it was just as good?  I cant gauge height.  The jammer was too fucking heavy.  I went down to 2 plates and I must remember to do 1 plate + 25lbs when I do them on the upper power days.  Bulgarians are still hard and its aggravating.  It makes my legs burn but I feel like they are like raises, where thats all they do.  The hack was actually fucking hard!  GMs were thought to be heavier than last, but I couldnt remember.

I keep getting this pop pain in my left lower back.  Its sudden and random.  I cannot trigger it manually and when I hurt my back years ago, I could always always always move a certain way to gauge my pain tolerance.  This?  Who knows.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2016)

Bench throws 
160lbs for 4x4 (2min )

Jammer station 
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 4x4 (2 min)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 3x10  (60 sec RI)

Neutral pull ups 
BW for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Caveman with a 75lb DB doing floor presses and rows

Stretched 


Do I see an improvement in bench throws?  Its only a 5lb increase, but I am starting to develop that explosiveness.  I went down on the jammer for the same purpose and yep, results.  
The rest was a bit of a bitch, the OH presses being the easiest.  The caveman kettlebells were tough as fuck! I did:

Unilateral 5 rep 75lb floor press
18kg clean & row
Unilateral unsupported 5 rep 75lb row
18kg snatch
Yes, this killed me.  Granted, the first floor press was 10 reps on each side.  A mistake.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2016)

Romanian Deads
335lbs for 4x4 (full recovery)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 4x4 (90 sec RI)

Goblet Squats
70lb DB for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Ham Curl
95lbs for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Stretched
Sauna 17 min

I had to deadlift the weight into position each time.  Ugh, this made me nervous.  I was very hungry today and yes, this was hard.
I had a pain in my hip which is why it was a lighter lunge, but dammit, it went away.
Leg ext wasnt working and I didnt want to bitch out cuz of the lunges so goblets...they really fucked me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2016)

Bench
285lbs for 4x4 (2 min +ri)

T bars
5 plates for 4x4 (2 min ri)

Flat db press 
60lb dbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri )

HS Row 
1 plate +35lbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri )

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri; 1 rp)

Neutral grip pulldowns 
150lbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri; 1 rp)

Light stretched 
Sauna now


Bench was all in my head again.  T bars were off the floor and again, easy, but that setup is shady.
The rest were burn city again and my arms look great!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2016)

Db jump squats
75lb db for 4x4 (2 min ri)

Thruster
85lb  db for 4x4 (2 min ri )

Hack squat 
2 plates on each side for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
25lbs for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Leg extension 
170lbs? for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Stretched 


No time for input


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2016)

Bench throws 
155lbs for 4x4 (90 sec)

Jammer station 
1 plate + 25lbs for 4x4 (2 min)

Neutral pull ups 
20lbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 3x10  (60 sec RI)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI; RP at 5, failed at 8)

Seated Row
160lbs for 3x10 (60 sec RI)

Stretched 


Another fucking WIPED day.  Ok, so I did weighted pulls and it was done, BADLY.  Once I got to the OHs, the 3rd set, I felt stiff as fuck all over.  Never felt this before and it stayed with me.
When I got to flat DB presses, I wanted to go up and didnt find failing cuz I want some titties!  But, I expected to do a RP to finish a set, but I was fucked.  95lbs next time, but this is my last week of conjugated.

The bench throws were...the same.  I dont know if its explosiveness I am not developing...no, its the fear of hitting the safeties AND not catching.  I still hoist it up dramatically, but not violently.  The jammers felt worse this time around.

Today i was on the creatine filled pre workout that has worried me in the past.  The creatine shouldve helped the higher repped exercises, but instead, I got that stiffness.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2016)

Romanian Deads
355lbs for 4x4 (2 min +; full recovery)

Marching DB Lunges
90lb DBs for 4x4 (2 min+; full recovery)

Goblet Squats
70lb DB for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x15 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Not bad huh?  Well, I am wasted now.  Hope I have a good day at work regardless!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2016)

Bench
295lbs for 3, 3, 2, 2 reps (2 min ri;  failed)

T bars 
5 plates +5lbs for 4x4 (90 sec ri )

Flat db press 
65lb dbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri )

HS Row 
1 plate +35lbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri )

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri )

Neutral grip pulldowns 
150lbs for 3x15  (30 sec ri;  1 rp)

Stretched


God dammit,  i knew last night that today would be hard.  I hardly had any calories and didn't sleep much.  I am 208.5lbs and the strength on bench shows.  Still,  everything but pulldowns improved.  And i do feel beaten up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2016)

Db jump squats
75lb db for 4x4 (90 sec ri)

Jammer Station
2 plates for 4x4 (2 min RI)

Squats
225lbs for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Reverse hypers 
35lbs for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Leg extension 
3 plates for 3x10  (60 sec ri )

Core shit
Stretched 


Ok, today I did a type of superset but not.  I did a jump squat and the next set was the jammer station.  It made the jammer station harder?  I dont know, but it was tough.  It needed more rests.
Hack squat was taken up.  Bitch is never taken up!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2016)

Bench day?  Horizontal Push?

Well, the bench numbers are bad so I wanted to make them better.

Bench for singles
305lbs for 10x1 (+&- 60 sec RI)

Bench
275lbs for 3x3 (60-90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
110lb Dbs for 5x5 (45- 75 sec RI)

Neutral Grip DB Press
65lb DBs for 3x15 (60 sec RI)

Stretched

Sauna 16.5 min


305?  At 211lbs?  Meh, I dont know.  I wanted to go heavier but without a spotter?  The rests were all over the place.  I felt like I didnt need them as badly so Id start out at, say, 60 sec.  Then Id noticed I didnt need as much time OR Id increase it if the set got hard.  Only time shit got hard was the first and last exercise.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2016)

Weighted wide grip pullups
2 plates for 10x1 (1 min ri; not the best rom)

Weighted wide grip again
45lbs for 3x3 (45-60 sec ri)

Weighted chins
25lvs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

T bars, lever
2 plates for 3x15 (45 sec ri)

Core
Stretched
Sauna


So i couldnt go up all yhe way but it was close like to my face but not to my chin.  The rest were great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2016)

Going to a full body routine and I still have to work through the wrinkles.  Today my back was really stiff so I couldnt do what I wanted.  Its sore from doing core + kettlebells and some self myofacial release helps but I have nt had much time to do it.  Anyway its a template from Cowpimps sticky

Workout A push
Lower push either ME or DE
Upper push
Lower Push 3x10
Upper push


Workout B pull
upper pull
lower pull
yadda yadda

Ill also add in accessory work when I have time.

Today
Goblet DB Jump Squats
60lb DB for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Bench
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Goblet DB Squat
80lb DB for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Reverse Hypers
~ss~
Diamond Push ups for 2x10 (30 sec RI)

SMR
Stretched


Like I said, back is all stiff from core work.  I wanted to do squats but I thought why not do jump squats?  Naturally, I would need another power workout for upper and that would be a jammer station or clap pushups.  Couldnt make it to the good gym today, so thats that.
Bench was challenging, hard on the very last rep.  The OHs were too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2016)

Back from back pain

Romanian Deads
(lots of warm ups to see if any pain.....none)
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI; last set had 5 reps)

Weighted Wide Pullups
45lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI; strapped for 4 sets)

Reverse Hypers
25lbs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

HS Row
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Farmers Walks
90lb DBs both ways
100lb DBs one way, and 2 RPs on the way back

Concentration Curls
25lb DBs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

SMR
Stretched


Ok, so deads were fucking easy.  I still have some tightness but I had zero distraction during the deads.
The pullups were harder.  I thought Id pull more weight since I was strapped and doing low reps, but the form was near flaws.  I did full ROM, however.
The next 2 were good burns.  The concentration curls were done on a preacher and I actually clenched my bis on each rep.  Honestly, I have never been disciplined in doing this.  I did the curls the traditional way and I did them because I was sick of having no crease between my bi and deltoid.  Perhaps this can help.
First time ever doing farmer walks.  My grip went out on the 100s and made me wonder what I am to focus on when doing these.  They were still taxing, but my grip went out before anything else.  Cant use straps on these...right?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2016)

DB Lunges
75lb DB for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Goblet DB Squat
70lb DB for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 5x3 (45 sec RI)

Skullcrushers....nope.

Rope Pushdowns
130lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

SMR
Stretched


I waited all day for the hangover to go away and dammit if I thought I had this.  Today was fucking hard as shit because of last night.  I thought I was going to have a panic attack after the 1st lunge set.  Gave myself some extra time and after pouring out sweat, I saw this shit through.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2016)

Romanian deads
295lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri) 

Weighted wide pullups
45lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri)

Reverse hypers
35lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Hs row
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Concentration curls
25lb dbs for 5x8 (30+ sec ri)

Stretched

Not having a good day. But despite how i feel, i did very well here. The pullups got shitty but everything else was peachy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2016)

DB Lunges
80lb DB for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Bench
285lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Goblet DB Squat
70lb DB for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Rope Pushdowns
165lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


After tossing and turning for 2 hours this early morning, I managed to get up and do great at teh gym.  Lunges were easy, bench wasnt.  I felt like Id fail, but again, all in my head.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2016)

Romanian deads
310lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri) 

Weighted chinups
45lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri)

GMs
95lbs for 3x15 (30 sec ri)

Barbell Row
135lbs for 3x15 (30 sec ri; 4 RPs!?)

Caveman with concentration curls

Stretched


So nice to have a great morning!  No hangovers, no stress.  But still, holy shit, barbells were hard!
Anyway, gonna have to implement a DE soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2016)

Db jump squats
65lb db for 5x3 (45 sec ri)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 35lbs for 5x3 (45 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate for 3x5  (30 sec ri )

KB thursters
20kgs for 3x10
~ss~
Diamond/clap pushups
3x10 (30 sec RI

Stretched 


Some DE never hurt anyone.  Lets see, the jump squats are a bit hard.  Not getting very high.  The jammer is up, loved doing the 3x5, and the last exercise was a superset.  20kg was a bit easy, but the pushups were 5 diamonds then 5 claps.  They alternated in between sets.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2016)

Romanian deads 
315lbs for 5x3 (<60 sec ri; strapped after 2 sets)

Weighted chins
55lbs for 5x3 (<60 sec ri)

Reverse hypers
35lbs for 3x15 (30 sec ri) 
Concentration curls
30lb dbs for 4x8 (however long it took the hypers then 30 sec ri)

Stretched


Very good day but rushed. I didnt do rows cuz i did them last night  during kettlwbells. The hypers and curls were alternating between sets. I rested 30 sec after each set.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2016)

DB Lunges
85lb DB for 5x3 (1 min RI; strapped)

Bench
295lbs for 5sets 3, 3, 1, 1, 1 reps (1 min RI)

Goblet DB Squat
90lb DB for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate on each side for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Rope Pushdowns
160lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


I needed to shit this morning, couldnt, feared that id have a problem, didnt, bitched out on the benches.  Twas heavy, but I thought id get through it considering every time I talk about this, I say that I get through it regardless.  Well, that 3rd set, I just caved after the 1 st rep.  I may had gotten more reps in the other sets, but I opted out of trying because of being tired.

I hate working out before work.  I hope I dont drag too much ass today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2016)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 5x3 (<60 sec ri; strapped on 3 sets)

Weighted wide pullups 
45lbs for 5x3 (<60 sec ri; strapped)

Bent over rows
135lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri; rp!)

Reverse hypers
35lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri)

Concentration curls 
30lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri)

Stretched


Up at 530 and in at 6am! Great restart. Oddly, i felt strong as hell! Except for the rows. God damn.
Yes i did go down on deads but i didnt want to press my luck considering how ive felt. Perhaps i shouldve...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2016)

Come on fucker!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2016)

Bench
290lbs for 3x3
275lbs for 2x3 (1+ min RI)

DB Lunges
90lb DB for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Clap Pushups 3x3
~ss~
Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate on each side for 3x3 
~ss~
Goblet DB Squat
600lb DB for 3x12 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


Switched it up and still struggling, but today I had under 5 hours of sleep.  Hoping to get a nap later on.  I was really fucking tired after the goblets.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2016)

Romanian deads
325lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri) 

Weighted wide pullups 
50lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri; 5 reps on last set; strapped)

Seated neutral rows
135lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

Reverse hypers 
35lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

Concentration curls 
35lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri) 

hardly stretched


Strapped on 3rd set on for deads and i think pullups.
Seated rows were burning but a tad easy. Hypers were tough. Both of these went down 15 sec ri.
Curls went up and i did need some forced reps on the left hand, last set.
Now, my right arm still hurts in the beginning but it does go away.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

DB Lunges
95lb DB for 5x3 (1 min+ RI)

Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
155lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI; 2 Rps and a failure

Stretched


Yes, bench went down but I didnt feel 100%.  Now the lunges?  These were godlike.  Holy schnikes.  This is the weight!
Changed up the goblets and was in burn city.  The OHs were perfect.  Just perfect!  Did close grip this time and got fatigued.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2016)

Romanian deads
335lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri) 

Weighted wide pullups 
55lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri; 5 reps on last set; strapped)

HS Rows
2 plates on each side for 3x12 (30 sec RI) 

Reverse hypers 
45lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

Preacher Curls
50lbs on an EZ curl bar for 4x8 (45 sec ri) 

Stretched


I was nervous as fuck today!  Had some tightness from yesterday and I thought it may affect today.  It really didnt, but I was sweating nuts.
Weighted got hard again.  Really, 5 extra pounds is gonna do it?  I blame the wings from last night.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2016)

Bench
285lbs for...3, 3, 2 (RP) 3, 3, 2 (1 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges (strapped)
100lb DBs for 5x3 (1 min RI;  )

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 3x3 (30 sec RI)

Jammer Station
2 plates for 3x3 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


I am sick of struggling on weight under 300lbs when I look the way I do.  I am going to have to resort to singles and do 5x3, 3x3, or 5x5 on teh 2nd exercise.  I dont do squats anyway, so singles for quad dominant aint happening.  My shoulders look and are doing good, so bench it is. 

Ill do singles with deads for balance.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2016)

bench
295lbs for 10x1 (30-45 sec ri)

marching db lunges (strapped) 
105lb dbs for 5x3 (60+ sec ri) 

flat db press
115lb dbs for 5x3 (30-45 sec ri) 

goblet db squat
100lb db for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

rooe push down 
90lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

stretched


ok 295 isnt great but im happy with it. ill go heavier cuz tho it was a struggle, it was fine with the rests.
the lunges cannot go up.
the others were supplementary.  the pushdowns were where my back is against the station. suppose cuz of the angle, it felt heavier.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2016)

Deads
335lbs for 10x1 (30 sec ri)

Weighted chins
70lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri; bad form on last 1)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 5x3 (30 sec ri)

Seated hs rows
4 plates? no..
3 plates and 25lbs? no..
3 plates in each side for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Reverse hypers
45lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

preacher db curls
35lb db for 4x6 (30 sec ri)

stretched
in sauna now


I mustve been dehydrated today cuz performance sucked everywhere.  I felt incredible and i drank a bit last night. Odd feeling but i never took in enough water. 335lbs shouldn't be a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri) 

Db jump squats
50lb db for 5x3 (45 sec ri) 

Decline bench
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 5x6 (30 sec ri)

Calf press?
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec ri)

Close grip bench
185lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

stretched


3x3 is a play on building strength amd 275lbs wasnt the toughest but it wasnt a snap. I did go down on legs cuz i felt a bit nervous having done deads yesterday. Kept it simple.
I wanted to do some db presses but each bench was taken so i took it as an opportunity to do an exercise i used to love, the decline bench. I used to be able to do heavy db presses of this angle but for the life of me, i cant remember how i set it up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2016)

Romanian deads
335lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri) 

Weighted chins 
70lbs for 3x5 (1 min ri) 

Ground Based squat
105lb dbs for 4x5 (1 min ri) 

Reverse hypers 
25lbs for 3x15 (30 sec ri) 

HS row 
2plates on each side for 3x12  (45 sec ri; rp?!)

Preacher db neutral curls
30lb db for 4x6 (30 sec ri)

stretched 


Ok the deads felt a bit scary. A subtle pain on the left side of lower back. Rest?
Everything was damn good. the ground based squats was basically a deadlift.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2016)

Bench 
305lbs for 10x1 (full recovery which was 1 min or less) 

Marching db lunges 
85lb dbs for 5x3 (30-45 sec ri) 

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 3x5 (60 sec ri) 

Squats
225lbs for 4x8 (60-75 sec ri) 

stretched


Bench was great despite a hangover.  Everything else was tough. Wanted to do 3x10 on squats but...nope.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2016)

Romanian deads
345lbs for 10x1 (30-60 sec ri) 

Weighted Neutral pullups 
70lbs for 5x3 (45-60 sec ri)

Conventional Deads
235lbs for 5x3 (30-60 sec RI; holding massive diarrhea)

Yates rows
185lbs for 5x5 (30-60 sec ri) 

Reverse hypers 
40lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 
~superset with~
DB curls 
40lb dbs for 4x5 (30 sec ri) 

hardly stretched


Guys, everything was great.  345lbs felt easy.  Pullups and Yates did not.  However, I clenched like a mother fucker.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2016)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri;  gave up after 2nd rep)

Db jump squats 
55lb db for 5x3 (30-45 sec ri) 

Decline bench 
245lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri) 

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for  3x10 (45 sec ri) 

Rope cable pushdown
105lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri) 

Leg extension
155lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 

stretched 
in sauna now 


Last rep on bench...ugh. Bitched out. 
Db jumps and decline were fine.  Leg press was easy. That pushdown? ya know, the 1 where your back is against a pad? that was the hardest!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2016)

Romanian deads 
340lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri) 

Weighted chins 
75lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri) 

Sumo deads
225lbs for 4x8 (1 min ri) 

Pendlay rows? whaaaaat?
135lbs for 3x10 (1 min ri) 

Db curls
stretched


Fantastic fucking day. FINALLY. A day from not drinking and feeling fresh.
Everything slightly went up with some new stuff. Pendlays were done as explosive as i could but damn was it hard. Had to rest a few times.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2016)

Bench
315lbs for 5x1 (~1 min RI)

Marching DB Lunges
85lb DBs for 3x5 (45-60 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
125lb DBs for 3x5 (1 min RI)

Goblet DB Squat
55lb DB for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


The day after a hangover, a day with xanax, is never a good foundation for heavy lifts.  Still, 315 was done.  I did slack on the legs, but my back is very sore.  Drinking has to affect recovery, so being sore longer is a result.  All in all, good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2016)

god dammit the fucking reply got erased.

did 365 deads. did 80 lbs for chins. 

deads hurt ny back.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2016)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (60-90 sec ri) 

Decline bench
275lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri)

Standing oh bb press
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Rope pushdowns
95lbs for 4x6 (30 sec ri) 

a lot of core work.


So, my PT friend thought that i sprained my quadratus luborum. He prescribed some core work and there was some pain. Sounds like he was right tho and its better  than having disc shit.

anyway everything was good. i did 295 this time but ive gotta look up to see if i did that right volume..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2016)

Weighted Wide Pullups
25lbs for 5x5 (1 min RI)

Pendlay Rows
125lbs for 4x8 (1 min RI)

Arm Carries
60lb DB for 4 runs (30 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl
35lb DB for 5x6 ( 30 sec RI)

Side Planks
Knee twists

SMT
Stretched


So, I dont know if its mentioned before but it seems my quadratus luborum is sprained.  So, lots of lower body is out.  Still, I did upper body fine.  I increased the reps on the pullups and went down on the weight.  Pendlays may hav eot be shelved due to it being a bit hard on my injured area.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2016)

Bench
320lbs for 6x1 (full recovery) 

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 3x5 (1 min ri) 

60lb arm carries x2

Close grip bench
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

planks
knee twists

Great fucking day! Core feels better too!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2016)

Back to romanian
Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri ; strapped on sets 3-5)

Weighted chins
80lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri; strapped on sets 3-5)

How about some db hround based squats?
100lb dbs for 5 reps, 1 min ri 
again, oh! no, no noooo, lets have the right side of my back flare up now! god dammit!!!!!

HS Rows
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (1 min ri) 

Reverse hypers 
~ss with db curls~
35lb db for 3x12 & 3x8 (30 sec ri) 

smr
stretched in sauna


What the fuck. No hang over, good sleep, calories, no stiffness,  and no anxiety. and what does the right side do? fuck up. everything else was great tho and i did quit before shit hit the fucking fan. jesus, u just never know some times.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2016)

Yay, back pain.

Bench
300lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri; FRs on 2 sets)

Decline bench
280lbs for 5, 5, 4, 5, 3 rp 2 (75 sec ri) 

Standing oh bb press 
85lbs for 3x10 (45 sec ri) 

Core shit
close grip pushups 2x12

smr
sauna


Back is all tensed up and it truly distracted me.  Ill have to do a do over.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2016)

Weighted pulluos
70lbs for 5x3 (60 sec ri) 

Db row
110lb dbs for 3x5 (60 sec ri) 

Chins
BW for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

HS Row
3 plates for 5x5 (<60 sec ri) 

Db Curls
Hypers?

smr
stretched
sauna


Ok no pain but do not do db rows again. That did hurt.
everything else was fine. i hate not doing lower body.


----------



## kattie (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty cool read!


----------



## awrence (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2016)

Bench
305lbs for 6x1 (1 min ri)

Decline bench
295lbs for 5, 5, 5, 4, 3 reps (60 sec ri) 

Standing oh bb press 
115lbs for 4x8 (60 sec ri) 

Kettlebells

smr
stretched


Ok, I was basically seeing if my back had as much pain as before and it didnt.  Before, I had intra-adominal pressure that hurt when the bar hit my chest.  Today, it wasnt so much.  In any case, Ill have to switch shit up.  Decline was hard again, but I was weary of the setup.  I even told the associate about it to make it out of order.  Nervousness really does fuck up numbers.

When I did Kettlebells, I did goblet squats and...no pain.  I only did 44 pounds though.  I did get ups, single legged rdls, the squats, and very little pain.  Its only been 8 days, but even with Presidone, I thought Id be 100%...  Perhaps I am being impatient.  Key is to not make shit worse.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Bro. i will be following.


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

I like.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## brillon (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

That is a good idea.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2016)

go fuck yourself





Weighted pullups
80lbs for...1 set of 3 then jesus!
How about 75lbs?  a few sets...
70lbs for 6x3 (30-60 sec RI; failures everywhere)

Drop set, chins
30lbs, then 20, then 10, then BW x2 to failure

Seated Row, Wide, pronated
130lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Kettlebells w curls

smr
stretched


Its true.  It is.  I confirmed it.  A little dehydration limits performance.  These pullups were strapped and still too tough.  I really felt NO strength.  So, I did a drop set, which was wonderful!
I only did 1 row because I wanted to have energy for the KBs.  I am obsessed with recovery.  
Today, not too much pain.  I did dead snatches with 16kg that was coupled with an OH squat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2016)

Lol keep up the good fight man 


***The IMF help desk is the pinnacle of professional Internet moderation appointments ***


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2016)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (full recovery)

Decline bench 
275lbs 5x5 (75 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat
60lb db for 3x10 (45 sec ri) 

leg press
1 plate on each side for 4x8 (30 sec ri; 2 sets unilateral) 

Standing oh db press
40lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec ri) 

stretched
sauna

So 295 then 275 for 3x3 and 5x5. Was this an improvement?
No pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2016)

Legs...rehab anyone?

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 3x20 steps (1 min RI)

DB Romanian Deads
50lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min RI; negs)

Goblet DB Squat
65lb Db for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Single Legged DB RDL
30lb DB for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

SMR
Stretched


Couple things I want to note..  Got up at 6:09, out the door at 6:23, writing this word at exactly 7:39.  All I had was the caffeine/creatine pills.  Remember it!

Ok, so lunges.  On the first set, I felt a shard pain right where my ass cracks starts.  Honestly, I have felt this before, just about every time I start this workout and like today, it always goes away.  Now, sharpness is very bad, but what can I say about it if it goes away?  Beyond that, my back held up fine.
The deads were good IF I paid 100% attention.  A little deviation here and there reminded me why I was doing bitch weight.  The goblets were actually harder, but the "pain" I felt was the same as a tired, fatigued muscle.  Perhaps my back had just had enough at this point.  Single Legged RDLs never hurt.

I wanted to also note that on the hamstring lever stretcher, I was at 83 on both legs. Dont remember the last time I did this with no worry.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2016)

Weighted neutral pulls
80lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri; strapped)

Db row, no pain!
90lb dbs for 3x5 (45 sec ri) 

Chins
bw for 3x12 (45 sec ri;  rps)

HS row, bilateral
2 plates + 25lbs for 3x10 (45 sec ri;  rps)

Concentration curls 
40lb db for 5x5 (30 sec ri; frs)

stretched 
sauna 10 min


Tried the weight again and did better this time. No calories in me but the strapping was shit. I was at the shit gym and used the pulley area cuz it has the neutral bars. Shit was a tad too high.

The rows didnt hurt! But yeah, they were 90s. Did a lot of reps after that and now im running late!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2016)

Shock day

Pryamid set of Chest Press
2 plates and 2 25s for 2 sets 10 reps or til failure. Down then back up (1 min ri) 

Pre exhaust, leg extension then goblet db squat
120lbs for 8 reps then 65lb db for 8 reps for 3 sets, 30 sec ri 

Super sets of cable cross over then push ups
80lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Bw for 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

Negatives and super set 
Leg press 2 plates on each side for 3x10
~ss~
Standing oh db press
35lb dbs for 3x10 (30-45 sec ri) 

Drop set of pressdown on cable machine
75, 60, 45, 30 for 10 reps or til failure, 2 sets (30 sec ri)

stretched 
sauna


Very dehydrated today so i opted for a shock day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2016)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 4x20 steps (45 sec RI)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 4x10 (1 min RI)

Turkish Get up x1
KB Goblet Squat x10
Turkish Get up x1 for 3 sets with a 20kg KB (<1 min RI)

Single Legged KB RDL x3
Ground Based Squat x5
Single Legged KB RDL x3 for 3 sets with a 20kg KB (30 sec RI)

SMR
Stretched


During the warm ups, that slight sharpness was present again and went away right after the 1st set.  No pain throughout today, even with the deads and the ground based squat, which is what fucked my back!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2016)

Weighted drop set of pull ups with different grips

Wide
30lbsx 8, 20lbsx8, 10lbsx5, bwx4
Close, supinated
30lbsx8, 20lbsx5, 10lbsx4, bwx4
Neutral
30lbsx6, 20lbsx4, 10lbsx3, bwx2 (full recovery)

Pre exhaust
25lb db curls for 4x5
T bar row
2 plates for 4x5 (1 min ri;  last set had 6 rps)

Negative extra wide pull downs
160lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri) 

Drop set of db rows, unilateral 
80lb db, 75lb db, 70lb db, 65lb db for 4x6 (45 sec ri;  failures)

1.5 cable unilateral curls
30lbs for 3x8 (30 sec ri) 

stretched 
sauna


Holy FUCK. All hard. Especially the db rows. I did all right ride then left, then rested until the next arms turn. That was insane. No pain, even with the t bars, hence the lighter weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2016)

Deads
135 embarrassing lbs for 4x10 ( 1 min ri) 

Marching db lunges
45lb dbs for 4x12 steps (1 min ri) 

Sumo deads
185lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Single legged rdls
35lb db for 4x5
~ss with~
Goblet db squat
70lb db for 4x6 ( 45 sec ri) 

stretched
sauna


Not much to say.  Easy shit. Ran out of space for the lunges.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min ri; 4th set had 3, 5th had 2)

Decline bench (cuz no flat benches for dbs)
225lbs for 3x10 (75 sec ri; 3rd set had an rp and failure)

Cable supintaed fly?
60lbs on each side for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

French Press
50lb bar for 3x15 (30 sec ri)

stretched
sauna now


God dammit, 275 is hard again. I swear, i felt beat up after 2 sets. Wish i had a spot.
The decline wasnt supposed to be done. Wanted to rep out of db presses and test my back. Instead, failures.  great!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2016)

Weighted Wide Pullups
45lbs for 5x5 (90 sec RI)

Chins
BW for 3x10 (60+ sec RI)

Cable Seated Rows
150lbs for 3x12 (60 sec RI)

Seated DB Curls
30lb DBs for 4x8 (60 sec RI)

Stretched


Likely going to switch the order of rows and pullups.  I think...  Shit, now that I think about it, pullups for reps or rows for reps.  I know heavy rows are hard to rep, but not pullups.  Hmm....  No, 5x5 is fine.  For the chins, 3x10 at BW is a bit easy.  5x5 was hard, but I wonder if I was prepared, calorically.  If I do pullups, I have to do 45lbs again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2016)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (~1 min RI)

Sumo Deads
225lbs for 3x10 (60-90 sec RI)

Stretched


Yep, thats it.  I am grateful for the weight being able to be done with no pain.  Looks like recovery is underway.  What surprised me though was how much recovery I needed.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min ri; 5th set had FRs)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3x10 (75-90 sec ri; 3rd set had an rp and failure)

Decline DB Press (with some help for a setup)
60lb DBs for 3x12 (60 sec RI) 

Cable Pressdown
75lbs for 2x15 (60 sec RI)

stretched
sauna 14 min


I did better on the bench and thought 90lb DBs would be easy.  Fucking shit.  I knew the 1st set I was spent.  Damn.  I thought this creatine was supposed to help with this specific rep scheme.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2016)

I still here for you AKIRA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2016)

Marching BB lunges 
80lb bar for 4x10 (90 sec ri)

Goblet db squat
85lb db for 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

Calf press
2 plates for 2x12 (1 min ri) 

Seated calf
2 plates for 2x12 (1 min ri) 

Leg extension 
140lbs for 2x15 (1 min ri) 

stretched
sauna


No dbs upstairs so i had to use a weighted bat. Since the reps are increased, i have some room to work with since the bars only go up to 110.

Everything can go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2016)

Weighted wide pullups 
45lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Weighted chins
20lbs for 3x10 (60_75 sec ri) 

HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 3x12 (60-75 sec ri)

Caveman

Standing weighted bar
50lbs for 4x10 (60 sec ri) 

stretched 


Ok weighted wide was better...i think. the chins were now weighted and perfect. so were the rows.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2016)

Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Sumo deads
235lbs for 3x10 (75-90 sec ri; staggered then strapped)

stretched 


Gotta look back and see if i improved.  The brail on these bars is killer on my shins. Perhaps this is poor form? I have been trying to be conscience about it but 1 slip and its either burn city or bloodfalls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2016)

Get some shin guards like they use in soccer 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2016)

Bench
245lbs for 5x5 (60 sec ri) 

Flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x10 (45-60 sec ri) 

Incline db press 
70lb dbs 3x12 (60 sec ri; rp that still resulted in a failure on rep 11,  3rd set)

stretcjed
sauna 


Ok my fucking goals are getting screwed up cuz of the drinking game. Doesnt matter if the hangovers are ok, my fucking performance is going to suck.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2016)

Squat
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri)

Marching bb lunge
70lb bar for 3x10 (75-90 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat
85lb db for 3x12 (1 min ri) 

sauna 
streteched


I know, 225 sucks, but this is more of a back test. Past.
Everything else was easier than i thought it would be considering i did squats first.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2016)

Weighted wide pullups 
50lbs for 5x5 (75-90 sec ri) 

Weighted chins
25lbs for 3x10 (60-75 sec ri;  3 rps?!)

HS Row, powerhouse
2 plates for 3x12 (60 sec ri) 

Negative db curls
30lb db for 4x6 (45 sec ri) 

stretched 
sauna


See, this is what hangovers give ya nick! Shitty numbers!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2016)

Deads
285lbs for 5x5 (full recovery) 

Sumo deads 
225lbs for 3x10 (full recovery) 

stretched 


Wow, was i fucked. Constantly out of breath.  Another workout fucked cuz of alcohol.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2016)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min ri; failed after 3rd rep, last set)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3x10(90 sec ri)

Cable crossover/fly?
80lbs on each side for 3x12 (60 sec RI) 

Cable Pressdown
60lbs for 3x15 (60 sec RI; 1st set was 65)

stretched
sauna 15 min


Mmmk.  Today was almost like last time WITHOUT the drinking.  Felt great.  Too beat up to do KBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2016)

Squats
245lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Marching bb lunge 
70lb bar for 3x11 (75 sec ri?)

Goblet db squat 
90lb db for 3x12 (1 min ri) 

Leg extension 
120lbs for 4x10 (30 sec ri) 

stretched 
sauna 


Slowly but surely, getting it back. My back did feel quite stiff and its cuz of gas and shit!  ....I think.

Everything else was improved.  Did 22 total lunges per set.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2016)

Weighted wide pullups 
55lbs for 5x5 (2 min ri) 

Weighted chins
25lbs for 3x10 (75-90 sec ri)

HS Row, UF
2 plates + 40lbs for 3x12 (60 sec ri) 

Weighted BB Curls
60lb bar for 5x8 (45 sec ri) 

stretched 


Much better today, but still have some work.  Didnt have a lot of strength today and it is now pretty clear, Creatine Monohydrate does fucking nothing for me.  Ive been on it now for over a month, maybe 2, and the numbers look similar to if I had none.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2016)

Deads
295lbs for 5x5 (2 min ri) 

Sumos
240lbs for 3x10 (90 sec ri) 

stretched


Most of these...shit no, all were strapped. Out of time.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2016)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Seated OH DB Press 
70lb dbs for 3x10 (<90 sec ri)

Unilateral cable cross over
80lbs for 3x12 (45 sec ri) 

Cable pressdown
75lbs for 3x12 (40 sec ri) 

slight stretched
elbow in sauna


No sleep last night, yet today was easy. The seated...heh, ive not done this in years. I leaned back on sets 1 and 3 but set 2 i sat the way youre supposed to and failed at 8.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2016)

Elbow is sauna????


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2016)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 5x5 (full recovery) 

Marching bb lunge 
70lb bar for 3x11 (2 min ri) 

Jammer station 1 plate + 25lbs x3
~ss~
24kg clean n press x2 on each side 
~ss~
24kg thrusters x3

stretched

I am fucking wiped. Did lots of lunges cuz ive been feeling what appears to be sciatica.  Perhaps from the seated press? Anyway, couldnt chance squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2016)

t bar rows
4 plates for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

HS row
3 plates on each side for 3x10 (90 sec ri; rps!)

Chin ups
BW for 3x12  (90 sec - 2 min ri; rps) 

Db Curls 

stretched 
sauna

Today was too hard. t bars were easy but setting up.always sucks. gonna have to do something else if i want to go heavier.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2016)

Deads 
315lbs for 6x3 (90+ sec ri) 

Sumos 
225lbs for 3x10 (awwww shit!)

It was supposed to be 3x12! god dammit


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 26, 2016)

Yesterday...

Standing oh bb press
165lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri; rp and failure) 

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x10 (75 sec ri;  rp and failure)

Cable pushdown
75lbs? for 3x15 (1 min ri) 

stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 26, 2016)

Squat
255lbs for 5x5 (90+ sec ri) 

Marching bb lunge 
60lb bar for 3x12 (90+ sec ri) 

Goblet db squat 
90lb db for 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

stretched 


Good to be back doing squats but this weight doesnt excite me. 
The lunges AND goblets were brutal. Took this Beast shit today.  Legs are inflammed with blood.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2016)

Goblets are for fags


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2016)

Db rows
110lb dbs for 5x5 (90 sec or less; strapped)

HS row
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x10 (75 sec ri) 

Chins
bw for 4x10 (75-90 sec ri;  rps!)

Curls

stretched
gonna try sauna


Db rows eh? Welcome back. Though i didnt rest to 90 most of the time, this was hard to maintain form. That said, i did a negative rep at the end so maybe 115lb dbs are in my scope but im wonderimg about doing eccentric training for about 2-3 weeks.
The other exercises were hard and i think its cuz im tired. Its early!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2016)

Cant use kettlebells at the good gym until January. 

Deads
275lbs for 8x3
~ss~
Pullups 
BW for 8x3 (45 sec ri) 

Romanian db deadlift
90lb dbs for 5x5
~ss~
Push-ups  for 5x5 (45 sec ri)

Stretched 


Ran out of time but then again...no i didnt. I wanted to do kettlebells but it looks like i did more than I preferred.  I mixed deads and cardio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2016)

You better wish me a merry Christmas fucker. That's what I'm saying. 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2016)

twst


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2016)

Standing oh bb press 
170lbs for 5x5 (90+ sec ri) 

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri) 

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x10 (75+ sec ri) 

Dips
BW for 3x10 (1 min ri) 

stretched 

On the 4th set, i did 4.5 reps. Breathing is important so on the 5th set, i got em.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2016)

Squat
265lbs for 5x5 (90 sec ri) 

Marching bb lunge 
60lb bar for 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat 
90lb db for 2x15 (60+ sec ri) 

stretched 


No caffeine or stimulant whatsoever and everything was easy, despite the increases.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2016)

Db rows
85lb dbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri; strappedb Eccentric)

Seated cable rows
135lbs fkr 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

Chin ups
BW for 3x10 (60 sec ri; rps galore)

stretched 


Simply ran out of time today. Sucks but i did do eccentrics on the rows. 5 sec at least and boy was it a bitch. 
Did seated rows cuz hs was taken up and the chins were likely fucked cuz of the negatives and lack of rest.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2016)

Eccentric Romanian deads, strapped
275lbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri) 

Sumos 
225lbs for 3x12 (2 min ri!)

Farmer walks
105lb dbs for 2x40 steps
~ss~
Suitcase
55lb db for 2x40 steps (1 min ri) 

stretched 
sauna


Man. i had diarrhea in the middle of the romanians. thank goodness i held it, but i blasted it out b4 the Sumos. 

Looky, i did farners! I then did something i cant remember but you hold 1 db on the side, walk, and try your best not to lean to make up for the offset weight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

Well it's been a fun year AKIRA. Have you reached the 220 club yet?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2016)

Flat db eccentric press
90lb dbs for 4x6 (75-90 sec ri) 

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 5x8 (75 sec ri) 

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x10 (60+ sec ri) 

Dips
BW for 3x8
~ss~
Cable pressdown
50lbs for 3x6 (30-60 sec ri) 

sauna 

Perhaps ill edit later.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2016)

eccentric Squats
245lbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri) 

Marching bb lunge 
70lb bar for 4x10 (75 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat 
95lb db for 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

no stretches


So i was distracted today by a gorgeous black girl with perfect chun li legs. Hope i can fuck her tonight.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2016)

Db rows 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri; first set unstrapped)

Chins
bw for 3x10 (90 sec ri; 1 rp) 

HS row 
2 plates for 3x12 (90 sec ri; 1 rp)

Wide lat pull down 
140lbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri) 

Pronated cable curls
60lbs for 2x12 (1 min ri) 

Supinated cable curls
75lbs for 2x1w (1 min ri) 

self myofacial
stretched 


Threw in an extra exercise due to availability and time. Very stiff right now and im ok with the rps. 1 is always good.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2016)

Eccentric Romanian deads (1 conventional dead into place)
285lbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri) 

Sumos
225lbs for 3x12 (90+ sec ri) 

Farmers
110lb dbs for 2x40 steps
~ss~
50lb db for same shit (75 sec ri) 

stretched 
tan
sauna


So...Sumos were harder than usual. thats all.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2016)

Eccentric Incline DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x6 (90 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5x8 (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x10 (75-90 sec RI; Rps and failure)

Dips
BW for 3x12 (60 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
60lbs for 3x12 (45 sec RI)


Some failures and rest pauses, but not bad at all.  Ill accept them as this is all for size, no?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2016)

Eccentric Squats
255lbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri) 

Marching bb lunge 
70lb bar for 4x10 (90 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat 
90lb db for 4x12 (75 sec ri) 

stretched 


I am fucking wiped today.  I jad breakfast a couple hours ago but i think its affecting me big time. I feel bloated as all hell and my legs are full of blood.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 21, 2016)

Been a loooong time since I've checked out this thread.  Still kicking ass I see!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome back!



Eccentric Db rows 
95lb dbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri; strapped)

Chins
bw for 3x10 (90 sec ri; strapped) 

HS row 
2 plates + 20lbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri; 2 rps)

Wide lat pull down 
150lbs for 3x12 (90 sec ri;1 rp; strapped) 

Standing BB Curl
The bar for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

stretched 


Hopefully I am not developing arthritis, but Ive been feeling shit in my left knuckles, near my middle finger.  I also feel pain near my right thumb, especially when I shake hands.  I am wondering if I got drunk and punched something.  Oddly, I am hoping thats the case.

Anyway, this is the last of the eccentrics.  Feeling fat.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2016)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 3x3 (strapped; 75 sec RI)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

HIIT training

Stretched

Ok, looks like I lost some strength.  315lbs was hard as fuck.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 27, 2016)

Get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2016)

Eccentric flat db press 
105lb dbs for 4x6 (90 sec ri) 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x8 (75-90 sec ri; failure and rps on last 2 sets)

Flat db press 
85lb dbs for 3x12 (75 sec ri) 

HIIT 

stretched 


I definitely wiped myself out. I had a failure toward the ends of 2 exercises, which is fine, but i cant remember if it was more than them.
The hiit training really fucked me. I had to rest longer than a min between rounds. I could only do 4 total rounds.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2017)

Squats
295lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri?)

Db lunges
95lb dbs for 4x3 (75 sec ri) 

hiit

stretched


Didnt trust my back today but everything felt easy.  The 4x3 is 6 steps per set. Ill increase rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2017)

Weighted Neutral pullups 
90lbs for 6x3 (60-90 sec ri; strapped) 

Weighted chins 
45lbs for 3x5 (1 min ri) 

hiit

stretched 


Within the hiit, i did a lot of rows. The pullups only got hard at the end. Form started to fade, but i never know when i need more time with tgis cuz i recover so quickly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2017)

Bench
295lbs fur 5x3 (2 min ri) 

Flat db press
110lb dbs for 4x5 (75 sec ri) 

hiit

stretched 


Very happy with that number for the first week back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2017)

Conventional deads w/3 neutral Chin ups
345lbs for 4x1 (full recovery) 

Sumo deads w/5 chins
275lbs for 3x5 (1 min ri) 

Farmers walks
110lb dbs for 2 walks
Suitcase walks
50lb db for 2 walks

stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2017)

Weighted neutral pullups 
90lbs for 5x3 (90 sec ri; shit form)

T bar row
4plates gor 4x5 (75 sec ri) 

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Cable face pulls
105lbs gor 5x10 (75 sec ri) 

sauna


Ok, i shouldve done rows first or done a deload. 

The pulls sucked but ive had only 5 hours of sleep, maybe.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2017)

Squats
295lbs for 6x2 (45 sec ri) 

hiit

stretched


Fucking no time today. 295 felt easy IF i dont shake. Back didnt like that shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2017)

Bench
305lbs for 4x3 (2 min RI)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 4x5 (90 sec RI)

HIIT

Forgot to stretch?!


Nice day, eh?  I felt damn strong, but I think Ill need a deload soon.  
This small workout followed by HIIT isnt bad!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2017)

Conventional deads
350lbs for 5x1 (full recovery) 

Sumo deads 
290lbs for 3x5 (75 sec ri) 

HIIT X 3

stretched


Mother of god.  This was easy.  Really easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2017)

Max out on Neutral chins!
115lbs it is. With barely full rang of motion. 

90lbs for 4x2 (full recovery)

T Bar Rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 4x5 (75 sec ri) 

HIIT


I was gonna do 90lbs 4x3, but i decided to see what i could do. I did 100lbs for 2 reps, 110lbs for 1, and barely 115lbs for 1.  I used straps once.  After all that shit, i tried to do 90lbs for 4x3. Yeah right.

T bars felt hard to set up but my arms may had been spent. 

HIIT was this:
25lb weighted chins x5
20lb db curl x5
135lb bb squat (cleaned into place)
20lb db curl x5
BW chins x5
20lb db curl
135lb OH BB press (cleaned into place)
20lb db curl

rest 1 min, do it again


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2017)

Deload/shock?

Squat
225lbs for 20 reps, 3 RPs

Marching DBs
45lb DBs for 38 steps, 3 RPs
x2

HIIT


Got the black girls attention again.  Not sure thats a good thing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2017)

When you talk to the black girls again, here's some advice bro








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2017)

Flat Db press
115lb dbs for 8,8,8,4,7 (45-60 sec ri; 2 rps)

Weighted dips to 20
45lbs x2, (1 min ri; 3 rps on set 1, 5 tps on set 2)

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x10
~ss~
Cable press downs
65lbs for 3x10 (1 min ri)

sauna
will stretch after


Deload week


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice weighted dips there pal. Been a while since I've done those.  Will be incorporating them in tomorow.  Nice consistant log you keep here akira.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks guys.

If you want to see the black girl in question, shes on Instagram.  FrancheskaNichole.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh shit!

So this was 2 days ago..

Conventional Deads 
225lbs for 5 reps
~ss with~
Single Legged DB RDLs
35lb DB for 5 reps..........and then back tensed up.

SLDLs
225lbs for 3x5

Sumos

Ya know, who cares, I just did all that I could, but my back tensed up that made me have to stop.  Luckily, I didnt get too injured and will return today.  

Take away point?  When a black girl motivates you to do more than you should, dont follow it up with a 225lb deadlift "deload" week.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2017)

Weighted Neutral pullups
95lbs for 3x3 (1 min+ RI)

Weighted Chins
50lbs for 3x5 ( 1 min RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl
40lb db for 6x4 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Had zero motivation today.    God dammit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2017)

Squats 
255lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Caveman. This consisted of:
70lb db jumo squat x 3
Plate and 25lbs on each side of jammer station x 3
70lb db goblet squat x 3
3 sets, 45 sec ri

stretched


My back isnt perfect yet so yes light weight, but the rests are back down. Ive not done this for a while so i gotta be easy with it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI; failed on last set, only got 2)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Caveman x 2

Stretched


Fuck, almost did it!  I hate that i benched more than I squat.

I have an Instagram btw.

https://www.instagram.com/therealbrocklanders/?hl=en


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 31, 2017)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 - 45 sec ri)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (30 - 45 sec RI)

Farmers Walks
95lb dbs for 3x50 steps
~ss~
Suitcase walks
50lb db for 3x50 reps (30 sec RI)

Some ab shit

Stretched


Ok, I did walk on teh wild side today.  I was very sore on my back and it was letting me know.  Though it was a day I got through, I have to skip lower for a few days.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2017)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

HS Row
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl
35lb DB for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Pronated Chins
BW for 4x6 (30 sec RI; RP before last 2)

Stretched


Took half of a C4 at 9pm and worked out.  Obviously, I had extra energy, hence the chins at the end.  I just wanted my HR to be up since I didnt have much motivation until I got to the HS Rows, which were bilateral.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2017)

Squats
265lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Romanian deads
235lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Jammer Station drop set
1 plate, 1 25, 2 10s x 3
1 plate, 1 25, 1 10 x 3
1 plate, 1 25 x 3
1 plate x 3
x2

Stretched 


Today was hard but was it hard cuz i took it slow? My back is still touchy and it makes me nervous, so every rep im like, oh shit oh shit  oh shit. 

Did i need straps on the deads?!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2017)

3rd time putting this in! fuck these tokens


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri; 5-8 sets had 2 reps)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Cable row
180lbs fot 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

hiit 
stretched 


May had been using a 50lb bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2017)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

marching BB Lunge
80lb bar for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


I was fuckign wiped today, ok?  Fucking wayyyy out of breath.  I really did 275 last time with 30 sec rests?  This was hard as fuck.
Lunges, too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2017)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Standing unilateral oh db press 
60lb db for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Wide grip pullups 
BW for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Concentration curls 
35lb db for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 

having diarrhea right now


The pulls were good. The presses seemed easy but my abs got a good workout. 65 is next.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2017)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

hiit
stretched 

Ok, on days that i may or may nit be 100% from recovery of a hangover,  i MUST either skip legs, do something else, or go lighter.  I was truly risking it today. I bounced on 1 of the reps and felt some sciatica.  Normally this doesnt happen, but if im a tad dehydrated then i cant do this weight, period. 

Straps were used in set 3+. When my left arm is supinated, my middle finger hurts. Straps eliminate that.  Wonder what this ache is from..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2017)

Bench
275lbs 8x3 (30 sec ri; 2 reps on 6-8)

Unilateral HS Row
5plates on each side fir 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Flat Db Press
105lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Db skullcrushers
40lb db for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Sprints
Stretched


Bench improved some. I may had gotten 3 on set 6, i dont remember.
See the 5 plates? Now this was hard, got me sweating, and safe! Looks like i had been holding back.
Flat was down but cuz of my back.  Didnt want to chance deadlifting them into place and fucking shit up. Still, i hardly finished. The rows may have depleted me.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2017)

First day testing out the back problem.  Today is Thur, reinjury occurred on Sun, 4th day on Presnidone.  ALL RESTS ARE 30 SEC RI.

Bench
245lbs for 8x3

Decline Bench
225lbs for 5x6

Bilateral HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x8 (2 RPs)

Supinated Seated Row
100lbs? for 3x10

Machine Chest Press
3 plates for 5x8

Face Pulls
90lbs? for 3x12

Cable Presses
~ss~
Cable Crunches

Cable Curls
~ss~
Cable Crunches

Eliptical for 15 min
Sauna 10 min



Ok, so my birthday was on the 14th.  I went out and drank.  Next day, I was hung over for a bit, went to gym later, POP went the left side (right side was fatigued, so I compensated[synergistic dominance]), and the workout was done.  I rested up until Sunday, did very light weight shit, and reaggravated it.  God dammit.  Lower may be delayed a month or more.

Anyway, presses and pulls were...ok.  I was really probing for pain.  Setup for decline hurt if I wasnt careful, same with the plates going on and off the bars/machines.  I tried unilateral pulls and that hurt, so only bilateral for now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2017)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 8x3

Standing oh bb press 
115lbs for 8x5

Wide pullups
BW for 5x5 

Seated oh neutral press
45lb dbs for 5x8

HIIT on cycle

Foam roller
Stretched


Pulls dont hurt my back at all so they were great.
The OHs? Well i felt some pain during the standing presses hence the light weight. 
Last day of Presnidone and certain movements, getting out if car, putting on boxers, etc, theyre almost to a normal pace but still has some pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2017)

Bench
265lbs for 8x3

Bilateral HS Row
3plates on each side for 8x3

Chest Press
3plates on each side for 5x5 (failure on sets 4 and 5)

Db row
85lb db for 5x5

30lb db single rdls
35lb suitcase walks 
Cable crunch w oblique planks

stretched


Wow, today was great. Yes 265 is low but I've had no calories.  Everything was a good challenge.  The chest press was too heavy! 

The db rows was too hard to do without pain so ill have to do something else.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2017)

Goblet db squats with 50lb db...no pain.

Romanian db deadlifts w 2 25lb dbs..no pain.

leg extensions
ham curls
suit case walks...no pain


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2017)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 8x3

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8x3

Weighted Wide Grips?
25lbs for 3x5
noooooooope!
BW for 2x5

Standing Neutral DB Press
45lb DBs for 5x5

16kg Turkish Getups 5 on each side
16kg Gladiator Getups 4 on each side

40lb DB Preacher curl

Core
Strapped Hangs!


NO PAIN!  Yay!  Yes its upper body and some shit was easy, but I am aiming to be pain free.  The getups were fine!  The DB presses were too easy!  And the weighted wides....that was fuckign stupid!

I did add straps to my hangs and ugh, big big difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2017)

Marching db lunge
40lb dbs for 5x5

Goblet db squats 
60lb db for 5x8

Romanian db deadlifts
35lb dbs for 4x8

Leg extension 
120lbs? 3x10

Ham curl
120lbs? 3x10

stretched 


Those isolations, the seat on the ham is a 7 and a 5 on the extension.

Ok, no pain! Soreness in the back, but no pain!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3

Bilateral HS Row
3 plates + 10lbs for 8x3

Chest Press
2 plates + 25lbs on each side 5x5

Seated supinated cable row 
135lbs for 5x5

stretched


Fucking went overboard fighting off a hangover and...wow. Increased numbers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2017)

Good bench numbers. 

You weighing over 160lb yet?


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2017)

Weighted chins
50lbs for 8x3

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 8x3

Wide grip pull ups 
BW for 5x5

Unilateral OH DB press
45lb db for 5x5

Cable pressdowns
Cable curls

Hangs
Sauna 15 min


I did some suitcase carries yesterday and it has caused some soreness...i hope. 

Anyway,  i did unilateral presses for more stability work. Once i got to the isolations, i was exhausted.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2017)

Marching BB Lunge
100lb bar for 10x2 (20 sec RI)

Goblet db squat
80lb db for 8x3

Romanian DB Deads
45lb dbs for 6x5

Suitcase walks

Leg extension
Ham Curl

Massage?


I got a massage today, yes, but no pain throughout the workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2017)

holy shit.  forgot a bench entry..

ok

Romanian db deadlifts 
70lb dbs for 5x5 

35lb suitcase walks

Goblet squats mixed with swings and single legged rdls

smf
stretched


Took it easy while going a little heavy.  Still feel like legos.  Muscles felt tight during yoga so there's my origin of pain.  No discs.


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2017)

Arguably the best/longest training journal in the history of the internet. Good to see you staying on top of everything bro


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2017)

Weighted Chins
2 plates for 4x3 (full recovery)

Standing OH BB Press
185lbs for 3x3 (full)

Neutral Pullups
BW for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Standing Unilateral OH DB Press
55lb DB for 5x5 (30 sec)

HALF of a HIIT

Hangs


I am doing a new strength idea from a Joe Rogan podcast...well multiple of them.  He talked about some coach saying to do heavy weights, very low volume, strict form.  He implored that when doing heavy lifts, you need ample rest time, perfect form, but the best part, dont go to failure.  Ever.  When you leave the gym, you should not be wiped, but pumped!  Crazy concept, but the idea is to increase gym visits and decrease down time, especially from injuries.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 10x2 (after 5 sets, I did 2 lunges within each step; full recovery)

Goblet DB Squat
95lb DB for 8x3

Suitcase carries
KB Cleans w/ Goblet KB Squats
HIIT
Yoga

Stretched

Going all out huh?   Wellllllll, today was more of curbing some depression.  Got some money problems and decided to spend my time at the gym rather out pissing it away.
Did a lot of caloric work.  Likely to be sore around my core tomorrow vs my legs.


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Weighted Chins
> 2 plates for 4x3 (full recovery)
> 
> Standing OH BB Press
> ...



Mind pointing me in the direction of that coach/podcast episodes? Sounds like a good plan, I don't need to be the strongest guy in the room, but I don't mind being up there if it helps the physique


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2017)

Bench
295lbs for 6x2

Bilateral hs row
3 plates + 30lbs on each side for 6x2

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 5x5

Cable Face pulls
120lbs? for 5x5

stretched 


Ok i did not feel "pumped" after doing a lower volumed workout.  Standing around after 2 reps is BORING. Maybe i can do less sets and add more metabolic work...
Ideally would be 10x2 but youre supposed to rest up to 10 min! Fuck that.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2017)

Flat Db Press
100lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Db Row
105lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Unilateral Decline Db Press
65lb db for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Bilateral hs rows
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Suitcase carries
Hangs
stretched 


Very little sleep today and of course,  i just HAD to try my db presses. No pain. 
I ditched the high rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2017)

Welp. Something popped slightly whike doing a 50lb db goblet squat, a back friendly.exercise.

Im forced to stop.  Dr appointment on the 30th, 830am.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2017)

Bench
295lbs for 10x2 (30-60 sec RI)

Bilateral HS Row
3plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Decline Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

DB Row
70lb DB for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Core shit with arms

Stretched


First day back from injury and all was well until I did the db rows.  Truth be told, I am fucking terrified of shit going haywire again.  So, fine, yeah, FINE.  I hear ya, mr back!  Ill take it easy for fucks sake.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2017)

Weighted chins
70lbs for 3x3 (full recovery)

Standing OH bb press
135lbs for 3x3 (full recovery) 

Alternating gripped pullups
BW for 3x10 (30 sec ri; rps)

Standing OH db press
35lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Cable pushdowns
Cable curls

BW SQUATS
3x20

Theracane 
Bands
Stretched 


So 3x3 is for all strength for whatever rest i need. Reps must be strict,  full rom. 
The OHs. These added some pain. I opted to not go up and quit while ahead. The dbs were too easy but picking them up didnt feel well.
Ugh. week 1 down.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2017)

Eliptical for 12.min

Leg extension 
120lbs for 4x10
~ss~
BW squats
4x10 (30 sec ri)

Hipthrusts
Single legged rdls

Half ass.hit

Theracane
Stretched w band


Ok...i have soreness but no pain.  However this is what i felt last time i git hurt. No matter, well call this a success.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 3x3 (full)

Decline bench
225lbs for 5x8 (30+ sec ri)

Bilateral hs row
3plates + 25lbs on each side for 3x3 (full)

Unsupported db row
35lb db for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Cable face pulls
105lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri)

hangs
thera
bands


Did low volume then metabolic. I like that type of setup. 
For the pulls...the hs was a great challenge. The db rows, they were more for core which is why i did face pulls.

Doc said i had a disc problem.  So. Rehab it is.


----------



## ROID (Mar 31, 2017)

it must be contagious


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

Great log brother.  I enjoy catching up in here now and then.  Keep plugging along brother.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2017)

Brisk inclined walk for 10 min

Turkish getups
31 or 35kg kettlebell for 3x3 on each side
~ss~
Bw squats 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Gladiator getups w leg abducted for 5 sec, same KB
~ss~
Same shit but with leg adducted for 10 sec
~ss~
BW Single legged rdls for 3x5, last set with the kb


BW marching lunges for the distance x 3
~ss~
Suitcase walks for the same distance and same KB x3 (20 sec ri)

Core shit on ball

Theracane
Levered stretches 


Confusing log for anyone not me looking. I was trying to do legs, but 1/4 way thru i remembered...im just here to get mobile and assess pain. No doms. That..sadly said, I tried swings and they made me nervous.  This was with the kettlebell, that i cant remember what it said on the side. I think it was 35lbs. 16kg?

Well call today a success. I was out if breath and i was sweating like a mofo.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2017)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 3x3 (full)

Neutral grip weighted pullups
80lbs for 3x3 (full)

Standing OH db press 
45lb dbs for 3x10  (30 sec ri) 

Chinups
BW for 3x10 (30 sec ri; 2 rps)

Cable press downs
90lbs for 2x12

Cable reverse curls
75lbs for 2x12 

Theracane
bands


Ok so lets see.. Not to be picky but i did feel dull ache down front thighs during the bb presses. This is a traveling pain i feel when doing the theracane, which i did feel when i performed that too. 
I did not feel pain when i got the dbs into position.

All in all, not much different at all.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2017)

Rehab day 3

10 min incline tread

Marching db lunges 
20lb dbs for 4x14 steps [30-45 sec ri) 

Goblet db squats
20lb db for 4x10  (30 sec ri) 

Leg extension
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Stationary knees to standing 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

Theracane
Bands 


Ok so i added 20lb dbs.  No pain, thank god,  and i gotta say, i was fucking winded. My legs were filled with blood and i did NOT have my preworkout. 
My lower back still felt sore until i got to goblets. 

What i was doing was Mcakenzie press ups a lot. The first couple reps hurt a tad, then it goes away. These are supposedly perfect for disc problems. Didnt do these years ago and theyre old so...well see.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2017)

Bench
295lbs 3x3 (full)

Bilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (30+ sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x5 (30 sec RI)

Half Ass Unilateral Spider Row
60lb DB for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Cabled, Supinated Crossover, unilateral
120?lbs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Face Pulls
200?lbs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Hangs
Thera
Bands


Still working around back and its a bit of a mess.  The spider row is the only thing worth mentioning.  It was done with an incline bench.  I did them with a supinated grip, since all the damn rows are practically neutral grip.  Shit part is, the fucking DB head hits the bench.  This is what happened last time I did this centuries ago.  Thankfully, no pain setting it up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2017)

Rehab day...4?

McKenzie press ups

Single Legged RDLs
35lb DB for 3x5

Goblet DB Squat
35lb DB for 5 reps
BW for 5 reps, 3 sets

KB Swings
14kg for 3x5

Suit Case Carries
40lb DB for 2 passes

Core on ball

McKenzie press ups

Thera
Band


There is still that dull ache.  Nothing got worse and I suppose thats a success.  Kept things light and the swings were about the riskiest move.  Still, I feel like this is how shit should be if I come back in here this fast.  Next 3 days I wont do a thing cuz of a film shoot.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2017)

Weighted Chins
90lbs for 4x3 (full; last set sucked)

Weighted Wide
25lbs for 3x5 (30 sec RI)
Weighted Neutral
25lbs for 2x5 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 4x12 (30 sec RI)

Pressdowns
DB Curls

Thera
Bands
Hangs


Got rid of the BB presses, see?  
Ok the wide pullups, these resulted in some shoulder pain so I changed it to neutral.  Fuck, what the fuck is happening to me?
The DB Presses didnt hurt at all, but on set 3, my back didnt like the setup.  I did think, shit, I have to deadlift these up and theyre 70lbs.  Once I got to set 4, I was thinking, I am gonna fuck myself again.  But it was fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2017)

Real reverse hypers
3x10

Goblet Db squat 
35lb db for 3x15

Marching db lunges
25lb dbs for 3x10

Suitcase carries
45lb db for 3 walks

Leg extension 
115lbs for 4x12

Reverse Hypers
3x10

Core like a mofo
Theracane
Bands
Sauna


Obviously,  im taking it easy. I was tired from the lunges today.  I mean, a lot. All rests were 30 sec except the lunges, they needed 60 sec. No pain, popping, or new stiffness.

The reverse hypers were done on a back extension only backwards. I had to use some padding to raise me but it worked. I did have pain when i brought my legs in, flexing the spine. The legs should only hang, no more.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2017)

Bench
300lbs for 5x2

Bilateral HS Row
4 plates on each side for 5x3

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates on each side for 4x10  (30 sec ri) 

Unilateral db press 
75lb db for 5x8  (30 sec ri) 

Cabled, supinated cross overs
Face Pulls

Core
McKenzie presses 

Hangs 
Theracane 
Bands



Modeat weight yeah. I loved the db press. I can set this up safely too. Exercise was a bitch, just cuz of being unbalanced. More core calories!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2017)

Rehab day...whatever

Goblet db squats 
35lb db for 3x10

Marching db lunges 
25lb dbs for 4x7 (14 steps)

Turkish Kettlebell getups 
14kg kb for 2
Gladiator getup
14kg for 2

Kb Swings
14kg kb for 3x3

Core
Suitcase walks
Theracane 
Bands

I did 5 MCKENZIE pressups after just about every set.


Quads were engrossed with blood, but no soreness today. No new pains either.

I did do the pressups after each exercise and looking back, these used to hurt in the lower back.  Now, none at all.

I did some getups with no pain so then i tried swings. Here...hmm. I quit while i was ahead cuz i didnt have full confidence.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2017)

Everything was 30 sec ri today 

Weighted neutral chins 
25lbs for 5x5

Chinups
BW for 3x10

Unilateral Standing OH db press 
35lb db for 5x8 

Thera
bands


I was low on time and decided to fire through a workout with low rests. But i hardly sweat...
Presses were too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2017)

Rehab hams

Reverse hypers
15lbs for 3x10

McKenzie presses 
3x10
~ss~
Ham curl
2 plates
3x10
~ss~
Reverse hypers 
BW for 3x10 

KB Swings
16kg for 3x3
~ss~
Turkish getups
16kg for 3x2

Single legged rdls
25lb db for 4x5

Suitcase carries
Theracane 
Bands 


As i sit and stand here today, i have some pains that likely may not had been as obvious if i didnt work out today. Now, i dont remember pain from rehab years ago being like this. My back does feel sore and i love stretching it so perhaps its maintaining the spine as much as it can while recovering from the workout.

Such an odd pain. I have no numbness, tingling, or shooting pain but there are aches. And there is a jolt if pain in my back here and there, but fuck,  i can never reproduce it. I do have traveling pain too but again, not at the level as before years ago.

No more pain at all during McKenzie presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5,5,5,4,3 (75-90 sec ri) 

Unilateral db press 
80lb db for 5x8  (1 min ri)

Bilateral HS Row 
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Unilateral HS Row, supinated 
2 plates +25lbs on each side for 4x10  (1 min ri) 

OUT OF TIME 


Did some half ass stretching.  Still, back feels better....so far.
Ok so i went down on bench and im ok with failing.  I was really waiting for the db presses. Ok the left side is much harder to control and i had core pains but no sciatica.  Spine is stable and supported but the db wants to twist it and i resist it.

Rows were good. Not much to say.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2017)

Turkish getups
16kg for 3x2 
~ss~
KB Goblet squats
16kg for 3x5

Same shit but with Gladiator getups

Half getups, w kb on shoulder
16kg for 5x5

Leg extensions 
~ss~
McKenzie getups

Suitcase carries

Stretched 
theracane

Didnt use the theracane til later amd not much of it. 
This was yesterday and i don't feel any new pains after an hour motorcycle drive to work. No doms either tho.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2017)

Weighted Neutral pullups
35lbs for 5x5

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
45lb db for 5x8

Chinups
BW for 3x10 (2 RPs)

Cable pressdowns
Cable curls
Hangs
Sauna 10 min
Theracane
Bands


All rests were 30 sec again and today I sweat!  I am a bit dehydrated today so everything was hard.  The neutrals had close to failure form and the chins had RPs...AGAIN.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 29, 2017)

Trisets

Single legged db rdls
35lb db for 4x5
McKenzie pressups 
4x10
Ham Curl 
90lbs? for 4x10 

Superset

Single legged db rdls 
45lb db for 5x5
Unilateral ham curl 
55lbs for 5x5

Reverse Hypers 
BW for 3x10

McKenzie press ups
Bird Dogs

Theracane 
Bands
Hangs

Zero pain. Zero until...the hangs?


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 5x 5,5,5,5,3 (90 sec ri) 

Unilateral db press 
80lb db for 5x8  (1 min ri) 

Bilateral hs row 
3 plates +35lbs on each side for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Unilateral HS Row 
2 plates + 35lbs on each side for 4x10 (1 min ri)

Stretched
Hangs


Fuck! Almost got it.
Ive been stressed about moving so im surprised i did as well as i did. Back couldnt be fixed today.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2017)

You do some weird shit. You hit 200lbs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2017)

Quad rehab...twas yesterday so lets see if i remember

Goblet KB Squat
20kg for 4x10
~ss~
Turkish getup
20kg for 4x2

Marching 25lb dbs lunges
6x5
~ss~
Turkish getups
20kg for 4x2

More goblet squats 
and those bw half getups


God dammit i dont remember.  Good news is, my back was fine. Im also sore. AND i tried doing some swings and snatches and they too didnt hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2017)

No more dip belt!  The bitch broke 2 weeks ago

So..  superset

Standing OH BB press
135lbs for 5x5
~ss~
BW Chin ups
5x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Wide Pullups
BW for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH Unilateral DB Press
45lb Db for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Neutral Grip pulldowns
130lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Goblet db pressup?
60lb Db for 3x10 ( 30 sec RI)

Hangs

Shit bands and thera cane


Ok as we can see, things are progressing with my back.  Though, I do not have my dip belt, I am taking chances I may not should with OH presses.  I did more pulls than presses, yes, but my god, who gives a shit, I am just trying to stay healthy enough to get back here tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2017)

I did do a hamstring rehab day and i forgot to put it in..


Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (2 min RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
85lb Db for 5x8 (75 sec RI...or was it 60 sec?)

Bilateral HS Row
4 plates for 5x5 (60 sec RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 5x8 (60 sec RI)

Standing OH French Press Weighted Bar
70lb bar for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Curls, weighted bar
40lb bar for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

McKenzie Press ups
Cable Curl

Hangs
Stretched
Theracane


I did today with just ephedra, caffeine, and BCAAs.  I am still not hungry and its been..an hour and a half since the workout.  I did have 1 scoop of whey.

The bench was done!  But, full rests.  Everything else was nice, but  I felt some stiffness in my back during the unilateral.  I was slightly twisting and I think it aggravated me.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 4x10 (75+ sec RI)

Goblet DB Squat
40lb DB for 3x12 (1 min RI)

KB + Core shit

Core shit

Stretched
Bands


Yay!  No pain and look, I did heavier shit with nothing popping.  No pain right now either!  Very good day, especially when lunging next to a hottie.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2017)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 8,8,8, 5, 5 (45-60 sec RI)

Wide Latpulldown
160lbs for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press
50lb DB for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Close, Lat pulldown
160lbs for 4x10 (30 sec RI)

Cable Pressdown
150lbs for 8x5 (20 sec RI)

Cable Curl
100lbs for 8x5 (20 sec RI)

Strapped McKenzie Pressups
Stretched
Theracane
Bands


I opted to do nothing but lat pull downs because I was tired as all hell.  Incidently, it was quite well done.
The OH presses went to a failure and though my strength is down...yeah it is DOWN, it was nice to actually feel the shoulder being worked.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2017)

Ham/rehab day

Can we do deads???

Reverse Hypers for 4x10
~ss~
McKenzie pressups for 4x10

Romanian DB Deads
50lb DBs for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Single Legged RDLs
25lb DB for 5 reps, each leg
~ss~
Goblet KB Squat
20kg KB 10 reps
~ss~
Single Legged RDLs
25lb DB for 5 reps, each leg
x3

Unilateral KB Swing
14kg for 5x5 (20 sec RI)

Banded McKenzie pressups
Core
Thera
Bands


No, I cant do deads.  I was fine, yes, but when I got to the 3rd set, things didnt feel ready yet.  I didnt feel any oddness again until the swings.  I either have to do one or the other, but Id say to choose the swings.  Not ready for deads.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2017)

Flat Db Press
90lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec ri) 

Db Row
95lb db for 4x6 (45 sec ri, ALL of them are 45 sec ok?)

Decline bench
225lbs for 5x6

HS Row, Bilateral
3 plates on each side for 5x6

Skullcrushers
70lb bar for 2x12 (30 sec ri, all of the rest)

Weighted bar curls
50lb bar for 2x12

Cable pressdowns
120lbs for 2x12

Cable curls
70lbs for 2x12

Stretched


That's right, i did a regular press and a regular row. The presses were setup by doing a fucking seated good morning, ending in a jerking of the dbs into place. I didnt love that. However, no pains nor are there any residual pains from 2 days ago. I also extended my leg out while sitting with no pain. Thats improvement. This was in the morning, after 6am, stiff as shit.

Once i was doing the db rows, i did feel a stretch in my psoas or qt, that shitty area, but again, no pains. 

Workout was a bit thrown together due to a need for fun, especially when taking these risks.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2017)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min RI)

Finger chins
BW for 6x5 (1 min RI)

Neutral Lat Pulldowns
180lbs for 4x8 (1 min RI)

Standing OH Neutral DB Press
40lb DBs for 4x12 (45 sec RI)

Preacher DB Curl
30lb DB for 2x 12 (45 sec RI)

Standing French Press
80lb bar for 2x12 (45 sec RI)

Hangs


Fuck, everythign was taken up, so I opted for a different route.  The DB presses were only sketchy cuz of the setup.  But I noticed a finger pullups area?  WHAT?


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2017)

jammer station
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x3
Kb swing
20kg for 3x5
Goblet kb squat
20kg for 3x5 (30 sec ri) 

Jammer station
2 plates on each side for 3x3
Leg extensions 
2 plates for 3x10
Marching db lunges 
30lb dbs for 3x10 total steps (1 min ri) 

Goblet kb squat
20kg for 3x10
Leg extensions 
2 plates for 3x10  (45 sec ri) 

Reverse hypers
BW for 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

stretched


Burned the shit out of my legs.  all i wanted to do and did it under an hour.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2017)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min RI)

DB Row
100lb DB for 4x8 (1 min+ RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
80lb DB for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Bilateral HS Row
2 plates for 4x10 (45 sec RI)

Cable Pressdown 3x12
Cable Curl 3x12

Hangs


God damn was I spent!  The fucking Rows, I couldnt do 1 min RIs, I had to rest longer!  I was strapped too!  Ugh.  Good stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2017)

24kg KB Clean n Press x3
24kg KB Snatch x3
24kg KB Swing x5
Single Legged RDL as active rest
35lb Db for 3 reps, both sides

20kg KB Clean n Press x3
20kg KB Snatch x5
20kg KB Swing x5
Single Legged RDL as active rest
35lb Db for 3 reps, both sides


20kg Dead Snatch x2
20kg Turkish Getup, squat x2
20kg Swing Row x3
Single Legged RDL as active rest
35lb Db for 3 reps, both sides

20kg Dead Snatch x2
20kg Turkish Getup, squat x2
20kg Swing Row x3
Single Legged RDL as active rest
35lb Db for 3 reps, both sides

Weighted Bar RDLs
100lbs for 3x8
~ss~
Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x10

Reverse Hypers
BW for 3x12

All exercises were 30 sec
Some stretching

Been stressed out about car and house trouble.  be that as it may, I wanted to try some hamstring shit out.  The RDLs felt shitty in the first set, then it all went away.  The swings and such, they all felt tender, but nothing got worse and no disc test issues.


----------



## ROID (Jun 5, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> You do some weird shit. You hit 200lbs yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



He never responds. 

We should hijack his thread.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2017)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 5or6 x5 (45-60 sec RI; strapped)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8x5 (30-45 sec RI)

Finger Chins
BW for 8x5 (30-45 sec RI)

DB Scaptions
25lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Preacher Curls
70lbs + bar for 4x6 (30 sec RI; failed)

Unilateral DB Skullcrusher
30lb DB for 4x6 (30 sec RI; last set had 10 reps)

hangs


I used the Dark Force dip belt for the first time and twas nice.  Pulls were fine, but yes, I did let up on the presses.  The right shoulder hasnt been feeling good and I dont know if its presses or pulls thats doing it, so I opted for the VERY HARD Scaptions.  WTF?  Preachers were also hard.  They fucking winded me!  I failed on the last set after the 3rd rep!  The skull crushers were too easy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2017)

ROID said:


> He never responds.
> 
> We should hijack his thread.



He does occasionally! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> He does occasionally!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



I cant find the quote button on an android.  dont even know how i found it now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2017)

Db Goblet Squats
80lb db for 4x6 (45 sec ri) 

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 5x10 (<1 min ri) 

Leg extensions
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x12 (30 sec ri) 

Suitcase carries
Reverse hypers 
~ss~
McKenzie pressups 

Hangs
Shit stretch


And of course a hot girl comes in at the end. Bah, no way i looked cool doing any of this shit. Couldnt sleep so i worked out. No pains so im happt with the 80lb squats.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2017)

Are you dealing with back issues? Noticing the squat comment and the McKenzie press ups.


----------



## ROID (Jun 7, 2017)

Someone get this man an IPhone.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2017)

fufu said:


> Are you dealing with back issues? Noticing the squat comment and the McKenzie press ups.



Holy shit, youre still alive?

Yeah, the day after my birthday, Feb 15, I deadlifted hung over.  The dehydration did me in and I fucked up my back.  Disc issue.  Got back into the gym too soon and reaggravated it.  Havent Deadlifted since April.

Ive done this before, but never with McKenzie pressups.  I am working around the injury, as the saying goes, and things are ok for now.  I have bigger fish to fry at the moment.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2017)

ROID said:


> Someone get this man an IPhone.



Its the god damn web browser that comes with the S7.  The S3 displayed it too.  Its similar to the red X boxes that come up with shit pic embeds.  I am able to quote you from my desktop.  Perhaps Ill use Mozilla for this site now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2017)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min RI)

DB Row
105lb DB for 4x8 (1 min+ RI; RPs!)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
80lb DB for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Bilateral HS Row
3 plates for 3x10 (1 min RI; 1 RP)

Core
Flex roller (why cant I remember the name of this?)

Hangs
Stretched


Not bad today.  The rows, jesus christ, they did me in.  I suppose this is a by product of my back injury.  The unilateral pulls no longer hurt.  I was strapped and I used shit form.  I used shit form on the HS rows too.  I opted for RPs to focus on better ROM.


----------



## ROID (Jun 9, 2017)

What issue are you having with your back? 

A few months ago I was told I had a slipped or ruptured disk.  Nothing helps. I'm working toward a spinal epidural but even that may only last a few months. I've dislocated my shoulders, tore a hamstring,  pulled and strained muscles but having a back issue is by far the most annoying.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2017)

Injuries are fucking depressing. 

Soldier on Akira 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, youre still alive?
> 
> Yeah, the day after my birthday, Feb 15, I deadlifted hung over.  The dehydration did me in and I fucked up my back.  Disc issue.  Got back into the gym too soon and reaggravated it.  Havent Deadlifted since April.
> 
> Ive done this before, but never with McKenzie pressups.  I am working around the injury, as the saying goes, and things are ok for now.  I have bigger fish to fry at the moment.



Still kickin'. Pretty much stick to my journal and don't venture into the other realms of IM.'

Yikes, sorry to hear. Back injuries are the worst. How is the recovery coming along?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2017)

KB Swing
18kg for 3x5
~ss~
Romanian DB deads
55lb dbs for 3x5 (30 sec ri) 

Romanian db deadlifts 
80lb dbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec ri)

Single legged rdls
35lb db for 3x5 
~ss~
Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x10 (45-60 sec ri)

Reverse hypers 
3x10
Mckenzie pressups
3x10


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2017)

ROID said:


> What issue are you having with your back?
> 
> A few months ago I was told I had a slipped or ruptured disk.  Nothing helps. I'm working toward a spinal epidural but even that may only last a few months. I've dislocated my shoulders, tore a hamstring,  pulled and strained muscles but having a back issue is by far the most annoying.



Ive had a buldged L5 since, shit, 2004?  Anyway, it got reaggravated and it hasnt gone away.  This time I am in no where near the same pain, but I am also not going to a chiropractor or rehab.  The doc I did speak to immediately knew it was disc related before I told him Ive had a history.  The way this old guy looked at me...it made me think deads are done.

He did mention an epidural and that Id need to get an MRI first to allow such injections or surgery if that ever happened.  Makes sense.  Cant go poking needles into people without hard proof right?  Well a shot wont do shit for me cuz I want to deadlift.  However I wasnt in there for performance, I was in there for pain.  It was a depressing day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2017)

fufu said:


> Still kickin'. Pretty much stick to my journal and don't venture into the other realms of IM.'
> 
> Yikes, sorry to hear. Back injuries are the worst. How is the recovery coming along?



IM isnt what it used to be.  I tried venturing into the other threads and got bombarded with ads.  Prince must be either banking or struggling.  I cant have that shit. 

The recovery is..."working around it."


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2017)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8x5 (45 sec RI)

Pronated Chins
BW for 4x8 (45 sec RI)

OH DB Neutral Press
30lb DBs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Theraban
Stretched


Golfers elbow.  Somehow I got it back with a vengence on my right elbow.  Forget wide pullups, that immediately fucks with me.  Other things dont hurt, though I did feel it a bit when doing the pronated chins, which is the text book way to do these, btw.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 4x6 (75 sec ri; 12 total steps)

Marching DB Lunges, 2 in 1
30lb DBs for 4x5 (recovery as needed)

Goblet DB Squat
50lb DB for 3x10
~ss~
Leg Extension
2 plates for 3x 10 (1 min RI; RPs!)

Flexbar
McKenzies
stretched


Ok, I hammered my quads out today.  Couldve went heavier, but just seeing how my back goes and so far so good.  I did an extra lunge exercise, similar to the kind I do at teh stadium.  I lunge forward, extend the knee, then do it again before bringing the back leg up for its rep.  By the time I got to the isolations, I was needed rests.  
Ive also got a hilarious case of golfers elbow.  Only thing I can think that triggered it was the finger pullups.  Rats...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 5,5,4,3 (~60 sec ri; full recovery)

Db Row
95lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min ri; strapped)

Flat db press
80lb dbs for 4x10 (1 min ri)

Cable Face Pulls
120lbs for 4x10 (30 sec ri) 

Flexbar
Cable work


Lost a lot of strength of bench and the rows,  they fucking hurt. Im afraid no more pulls.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2017)

Only pushes

Standing OH BB Press
155lns for 4x6 (60-75 sec ri)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 5x6 (1 min ri) 

Standing OH Neutral DB Press
35lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri) 

Golfers elbow shit 
Hangs


Did what i could and No pain. This is really all i can aim for right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2017)

WTF?  Now, I did do a kettlebell day that revolved around hamstring movements....No sense putting it in I guess?  Have I lost my mind?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 6x3 (1 min RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min RI)

Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x8 (<1 min RI)

Elbow shit
Hangs


Settled for just a bench day, i suppose.  I wanted to go heavier, but I thought about when I do verticals, how sore Id be.  Anyway, bench was hard, considering.  6x3 was done, unlike the failures last time, but 3 reps? Oh and the difference I felt from 245 to 275 for the warm up was significant.  Why?
Good news is the 90lb presses were done by deadlifting them into place and ZERO back pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges
65lb DBs for 6x3 (1 min RI; WASNT 4X6 LAST TIME!)

Jammer Station
1 plates + 25lbs on both sides for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Goblet Squat
80lb DB for 5x8 (1 min RI)

Weighted BB Lunge
60lb bar for 3x10 (1 min RI; thats 20 total steps)

Elbow
hangs
Stretched


Yeah, I think I only did 3 steps per leg last time.  I can do 4x6 but it would be difficult.  No pain today, even with the goblets.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2017)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb dbs for 4x6  (1 min ri)

Standing OH DB Press 
35lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Caveman

Elbow
Hangs


Opted to give BBs a break.   That said, the DBs were still tough. Thats what July 4th hotdogs will net you! Anyway, because of those goofy fucking calories, i did kettlebells, specifically doing more oh pressing. For active rests, I did 20kg rows. No pain from that, but my shoulders did burn at the end, which was the goal.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2017)

Romanian DB deadlifts
80lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min ri)

Snatch
20kg KB for 3 reps
Turkish Squat Getups
20kg KB for 3 reps
Floor Press
80lb DB for 5 reps
with 25lb Single Legged RDLs for 3 reps as the active rests 
x2 (45 sec ri)

Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x10
Goblet Squat
80lb Db for 2x10 (30 sec ri) 

Reverse Hypers
BW for 3x15
McKenzie pressups 
3x15

Elbow
Stretched 


Ok...lets see. Ok i did 5x5 of romanians right? On the 2nd set, first rep, i felt something in my back that made me want to stop. Pissed, i tried some kettlebell swings and such, nothing hurt. Tried doing the rdls again and no pain. So i finish my set.

I go sit down,  raise my leg, to see if there was any pain in lower back and nope.  So i do a 24kg snatch and the back started to stiffen up.  I go down to 20kg and do the 1 caveman. I noticed that my right hamstring did not like the single legged rdls. Did i "pull a hammie?"

Get to ham curls and goblets. The back started to feel like it did when i first popped it...or no, the 2nd time, feb 15th. So i did ham curls, rhe squats, theb the curls again, but skipping the squats. Then, i got mad. Fuck this,  i thought!  I did the squats again and prayed. No pain.

Gonna look up whay happened cuz my hamstring is tight and it can cause back problems.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2017)

Bench
255lbs for 5x5 (60-90 sec ri) 

Incline DB Press
75lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min ri) 

Decline Bench
225lbs for 5x8 (1 min ri; failed before very last rep)

Dragonflags hahha
Reverse hypers
McKenzie pressups 
Elbow 

Stretched


All benching huh? See the incline dbs? Well i did the dbs because the benches were all taken.  And...with my back sore as fuck, i had to deadlift them up and....zero pain? This was very risky,  VERY FUCKING RISKY, but no pain. The fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3  (1 min ri)

Flat DB Press
90lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec ri; eccentrics)

Unilateral HR Row
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec ri; switching from neutral and pronated grips)

Seated Cable Row
90lbs for 3x12  (30 sec ri) 

Elbow
Theracane
Hangs


8x3 with a min rests made that 275 easy enough but god damn is it boring.
I nervously did the presses but back held up again.
The rows were me trying to ease bavk into pulls. Felt no elbow pain, but did feel tension at the start of every set of the HS rows after the 1st set, no matter the grip. Felt nothing on the seated rows and it was a pronated grip, but damn easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges (heavy)
70lb DBs for 8x3 (60-75 sec RI; strapped here n there)

Marching DB Lunges (light)
30lb DBs for the whole pathx2 (75 sec RI; took 26 total steps 1 way, 1 set)

Sumo DB Squats (which is the same as a sumo deadlift right?)
85lb DB for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Goblet DB Squat
60lb DB for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Reverse Hypers
Theracane
Stretched


No pain when deadlifting the DBs up and that was 8+ lifts!  I did sumo squats/deads before with a KB and it wasnt too bad, so I tried again with a DB.  DBs...the heavier they get, the bigger the heads, and the taller they are, rendering this movement silly.  When I switched to goblets, I was wondering if my back was happy or fatigued.  Couldnt tell, so I quit while ahead.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2017)

Sumo Deads 
135lbs for 3x10 (1 min ri) 

Romanian db deadlifts 
60lb dbs for 5x8 (1 min ri) 

Single legged db rdls 
25lb db for 4x10 (<30 sec ri) 

Reverse hypers 
BW for 3x12 (<30 sec ri) 

Scaptions 
Bands
Eliptical now


Ill do the usual after this shit.

No pain! At all! Success! Ugh,  so happy theres no pain. I looked at my weight and thought, wtf am i doing?! Then i remembered,  the goal here is pain free,  not gain strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2017)

Decline Bench
295lbs for 6x3 (1 min RI)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (<1 min RI)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
75lb DB for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

Seated Row, Wide, Pronated
140lbs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

Unilateral Cable Pushdowns and Curls
Hangs with Leg Raises
Bands
Hangs


Ive had shoulder impingement on the Right side, same side with the golfers elbow and I got it from sleeping!  The fuck!  Anyway, ive been being careful with it.  Be that as it may, everything today was fine to good.  My left arm, however, is all fucked up from a fight.  Its the bicep, or where it connects to the elbow.  Now that really hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges (heavy)
80lb DBs for 8x3 (60-75 sec RI; strapped here n there)

Marching DB Lunges (light)
35lb DBs for the whole pathx2 (full recovery; 2 RPs!)

Goblet DB Squat
70lb DB for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


Teetering on pushing limits here.  Need longer rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2017)

Flat DB Press
105lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Weighted dips
2 plates for 8, 3 (failed)
1 plate + 25lbs for 2x8 (60-75 sec ri)

HS Row
3 plates + 10lbs for 5x5 (<1 min ri) 

Supinated Cable Row
140lbs for 3x10 (45 sec ri) 

Wrist shit w a db
Hangs


The presses were easy, oh! I did 10 reps on the 5th set. But the dips were too heavy.
Hs rows were neutral grip and a good weight.

Gym is now closed for a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2017)

Goblet DB Squat
80lb DB for 8x3
~ss~
Sumo Deadlifts
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Convetional Deads
135lbs for 8x3
~ss~
Romanian Deads
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Leg Extension
160lbs for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Sauna for 15 min


Tonight was just a quick lower workout....and now I ate a shit load of calories..what an asshole.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2017)

ALL HAD 30 SEC RI

Chinups 
BW for 10x3 

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 10x3

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 4x8 ( supposed to do 5 sets, needed rp)

Unilateral DB Press
80lb db for 4x8

Cycle for 15 min
Elbow in sauna right now


Had some pain today but fuck it. This golfers shit will go away eventually.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2017)

ALL 30 SEC RI

Marching DB Lunge
60lb dbs for 8x3 

Goblet DB Squat 
90lbs for 5x5

Leg Press
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for  4x8

Leg extensions 
145lbs for 5x8

Tan
Sauna


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2017)

Decline Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

HS Row
3 plates on each side for 8x3

Flat Db Press 
90lb dbs for 4x6

Seated Cable Row
165lbs for 4x6

Dips 
BW for 3x10
~ss~
Face Cable pulls
105lbs for 3x10

Hangs


Decline and hs row was hard as fuck. 225lbs im weighing here and this shit is heavy?!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2017)

Sumo Deads
155lbs for 5x5

Conventional Deads
135lbs fir 8x4

Romanian Db Deads
50lb dbs for 4x8

Sauna now


Had to remember, were here to do this pain free, not get big.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2017)

Standing OH Press
155lbs for 8x3

Weighted Neutral pullups
25lbs for 8x3

Unilateral OH DB PRESS 
40lb db for 8x6

Supinated Lat pulldown
160lbs for 5x8

Sprints

Hangs


Excellent day right? Well my right golfers elbow hurts when i put my hands and together, palm to palm and push with my right.

God dammit, go away!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
60lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Jammer Station
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 4x3
~ss~
Goblet db squats 
70lb db for 4x3 (30 sec ri)

Leg extension
4 plates for 5x5
~ss~
Weighted bar squat
50lb bar for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Tan
Sauna now
stretch after


Fuck was today hard. I decided that 190HR on 2 exercises was enough hiit. Ill do a more traditional hiit tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2017)

Flat DB Press
100lb dbs for 10x3

HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 10x3 

Weighted Dips
45lbs for 6x5

Sested Row
160lbs for 6x5

Hangs


All rests 30 sec again.  
My biggest accomplishment was deadlifting the 2 100lb dbs into place and nothing happened. Thank god.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2017)

Sumo deads
175lbs for 8x3

Romanian Db Deads 
65lb dbs for 4x8

Ham Curl
3 playes for 4x8

Reverse hypers 
2x12

hangs
stretched

No pain!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2017)

Standing BB OH Press
165lbs for 8x3

Weighted Chinups
35lbs for 8x3

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5

Weighted Neutral Chins
25lbs for 5x5 (Rps on last set)

Kettlebell caveman

Hangs
Stretched


Ok, the first presses were with a Fat bar and this fucker did not feel that heavy, so that number is likely off.  My elbow didnt hurt during it.  Well see how the rest of today goes.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
70lb dbs for 8x3 (30+ sec ri) 

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 4x6 (30+ sec ri) 

Goblet db squats 
70lb db for 5x8 (30 sec ri) 

Cycle for 15 min now


70lb dbs were fine. So were 40s but im only needing more rests because its 30 sec ri! 

Was gonna try to do squats but no cages were open.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2017)

SHOCK WEEK!

Alternating Flat Db Press
95lb dbs for 3x5
~ss~
Flat Db Press
95lb dbs for 3x5 (1 min ri)

pre exhaust
Db curl
25lb db for 3x5
~ss~
DB Row
75lb db for 3x5 (1 min ri)

1 and a half reps
Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3x5

Pyramids
Tbar row
1 plate + 2 25lb plates gor 5 reps each then back up. 2 sets

High reps
Face Cable pulls
100lbs for 2x20

Cable pressdowns
120lbs for 2x15

Ab shit

Theracane
Hangs



god damn was today something. Planned on sprinting and said fuck that!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2017)

Drop sets
Romanian db deads (strapped)
100lbs, 95lbs, 85lbs, 80lbs, all 5 reps
95lbs, 85lbs, 80lbs, 75lbs, all reps

Pre exhaust
Single legged rdls
35lb db for 3x5
~ss~
Ham Curl
3 plates for 3x6

Giant set
Reverse Hypers
15lb db for 3x10
Reverse Hypers
BW for 3x10
McKenzie pressups 
3x10

Stretched 
Hangs
Theracane


So happy to do decent weight and volume.  Db weights are odd cuz i only did the dbs that were on the top racks. Felt 100lb dbs was pushing it so i went down.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2017)

Drop set
WIDE Lat Pulldown
160, 150, 140, 130 for 6 reps each x 2

Pre exhaust
OH French Press
45lb plate for 3x10
~ss~
Standing OH BB Press 
115lbs for 3x8 (rp!)

Pyramid
Neutral Latpulldown
150, 140, 130, 140, 150 for 5 reps each x 2

Dropset
Standing OH DB Press 
45lb, 40lb 35lb, 30lb for 5 reps each x 3

Cable curls
Cable pressdowns no rest!

Hangs


Not bad for a last sec write up. I got some abs showing under the gut. FINALLY


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
45lb dbs for 5x5

Goblet Jump squats 
16kg for 3x5 
Leg extension
2 plates for 3x10
Goblet kb squat 
16kg for 3x5

Stretched


Very stressed today and easing back into things. Glad to be back.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2017)

Bench
245lbs for 10x3

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 5x5

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5 (failed after last 3rd rep)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb Dbs for 4x8

Abs

Hangs
Stretched


Im back baby.  

And mother of god did I want to fuck 2 girls in here...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2017)

Sumo Deads
205lbs for 6x3 (~1 min RI)

Romanian BB Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (~1 min RI)

Single Legged DB RDLs
35lb DB for 3x5
~ss~
Ham Curl
2 plates for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Seated Calf?!?!?
2 plates for 3x8
~ss~
Single Legged DB RDLs
35lb Db for 3x3

Reverse Hypers

Bands
Stretched


So nice to be back to the 200s.  I do feel some stiffness on my left side lower back/ass cheek, away from the spine.  QL?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2017)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 6x3
~ss~
Yates Row
185lbs for 6x3 (30-45 sec ri)

Tbar row
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 
~ss~
Wide Grip Latpulldown 
150lbs for 5x5  (30 sec ri)

Sprints 

No time to stretch


Very low on time today. Not bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
70lb dbs for 6x3 (45 sec ri) 

Goblet kb squat 
28kg for 5x6 (30 sec ri) 

Half turkish getup series
20kg for 3x5 extended arm
20kg for 3x5 flexed arm

Flexbar 
Stretched 


Fuck, shit! Ran out of time AGAIN!

Still, this was a major bitch. Im getting over a cold and my oh my was breathing hard.

The getups were burning pretty badly but  ive had worse. I needed plenty of rests because this was a full body workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2017)

Bench
275lbs for 3x3

Standing OH BB Press
165lbs for 3x3

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 5x5

Standing OH DB Press
70lb DBs for 5x5 (30-45 sec RI; PR)

Weighted Dips, upright
1 plate for 5x6

Elbow
Stretched

Sprints x 6


Great day.  Thought I did 8 sprints...nope.
The OH presses, the DBs, were hard as fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2017)

Sumo Deads
225lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Romanian BB Deads
135lbs for 5x8 (45 sec RI)

KB Swing
28kg for 3x5
~s~
Single Legged RDLs
30lb DB for 3x3 (30 sec RI)

McKenzie Press ups
Reverse Hypers
Theracane
Bands


Ok, My left side of my lower back does hurt.  Oddly, on each Sumo set, it didnt hurt on rep 1, but did on rep 2.  Felt NOTHING during the Romanian and I was conventionally deadlifting them up.  135, yes, but maybe my back likes this more?
My back was starting to hurt bad on the swings, god dammit.  Used the theracane to massage it, but it was near my spine.  Not the QL today..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2017)

DB Row
105lb Dbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; strapped)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI; RPs?!)

Bilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 10x3 (30 sec RI)

Chins
BW for 10x3 (30 sec RI)

6 sprints
Light stretched


Wow, I havent sweat during a pull day like this in a long time. Definetely been holding back, but my god, some of this shit was hard.  Look at the chins!  RPs?  Are you Mad?!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2017)

Squats 
225lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec ri) 

Marching db lunges 
30lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Cable crunches
BW squat 3x10 each

Theracane
Bands
Stretched 


Yay! No pain! Ugh,  what a relief. I took my time and paid attention to my body.  Did over 30 sec to 45 sec, only cuz it was easy and my hr was low. Wouldve rested more so i remained fresh. Once i got to the lunges, my legs were burning quite badly so i suppose 30lbs wasnt so bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2017)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec RI)

Kettlebells!
Sprints!

Stretched


My oh my, ok, this fucking pre workout got me winded earlier than I expected.  I had to rest more than 30, but since I had planned on doing both kettles and sprints, I elected to only do 2 heavy pushes and focus the kettlebell workout on almost all pushing.  I did Clean n Presses, Floor presses, guerilla presses, french press, diamond pushups, and half getups.  
The sprints?  They were shitty.  I only did 4, as I was both winded and in pain (shins).


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2017)

Conventional Deads
185lbs for 5x3

Rack Deads
285lbs for 5x3

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 5x5

Weighted reverse hypers
25lb db for 3x8
Strapped Mckenzie pressups
3x8
Reverse Hypers
3x10
McKenzie pressups 
3x10

Theracane 
Bands
Stretched 


All exercises were full recovery, which was around a minute, tops. 185 is, well, its a start. I dont know if my muscles were tight, i was sore from grappling 2 nights ago, or this is around my limit. Or im scared. I dont know. The racks are shit cuz the lowest i can put the racks are at my knees.  Romanians were the same as last week, and thinking this over, thats damn good. I was not 100% todat, guaranteed, yet i could still do that lift, no problem, and do it near the end. Thats a success.


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Conventional Deads
> 185lbs for 5x3
> 
> Rack Deads
> ...



Geez 1 minute rest is full recovery for you?? I rest a good 5 minutes if I want to recovery fully.

So you do grappling too? What aggravates your back more, lifting or grappling?

BTW what ever happened to FatCatMC? Wasn't he your friend?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2017)

fufu said:


> Geez 1 minute rest is full recovery for you?? I rest a good 5 minutes if I want to recovery fully.
> 
> So you do grappling too? What aggravates your back more, lifting or grappling?
> 
> BTW what ever happened to FatCatMC? Wasn't he your friend?




Hah, I actually got into 2 fights that night and it was the same jerkoff.  He just wanted to grapple.  No reason, no instigation, and all I do is replicate what I see on UFC.  Id love to start grappling, but honestly, I am afraid ill fuck up a joint.  Accidents happen all the time.  That said, I dont know what fucks my back up more.

1 min rest is actually long.  I aim for 30 sec.  "Train when youre fatigued, not fresh, anyone can train fresh." - Wanderlei Silva

He is my friend.  Dont talk to him anymore, who knows.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, I actually got into 2 fights that night and it was the same jerkoff.  He just wanted to grapple.  No reason, no instigation, and all I do is replicate what I see on UFC.  Id love to start grappling, but honestly, I am afraid ill fuck up a joint.  Accidents happen all the time.  That said, I dont know what fucks my back up more.



Akira, where are you hanging out that some bro comes up and wants to grapple you out of nowhere?? 

I used to train grappling, did a couple tournaments. It was fun, but I stopped because it's too unpredictable in terms of injuries. But being at a more professional gym helps weed out the spazzes and agro-guys.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2017)

I got into a motorcycle accident monday night and my leg has some muscle soreness from a charlie horse, so..upper push it is.

Bench 
275lbs for 3, 3, 3 2, 2 (30-45 sec ri; failed)

Flat db press
105lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec ri) 

Standing OH BB Press 
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Standing OH DB Press 
45lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Stretched 


Fuck, is bench that bad? I was hoping to do 8x3 but, obviously, didnt make it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2017)

> Akira, where are you hanging out that some bro comes up and wants to grapple you out of nowhere??*
> 
> I used to train grappling, did a couple tournaments. It was fun, but I stopped because it's too unpredictable in terms of injuries. But being at a more professional gym helps weed out the spazzes and agro-guys. [QUOTE/]
> 
> Some drunk idiot came to my friends house and did it. He fucking bit me too. Twice.  Think he was secretly gay.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> > Akira, where are you hanging out that some bro comes up and wants to grapple you out of nowhere??*
> >
> > I used to train grappling, did a couple tournaments. It was fun, but I stopped because it's too unpredictable in terms of injuries. But being at a more professional gym helps weed out the spazzes and agro-guys. [QUOTE/]
> >
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, I actually got into 2 fights that night and it was the same jerkoff.  He just wanted to grapple.  No reason, no instigation, and all I do is replicate what I see on UFC.  Id love to start grappling, but honestly, I am afraid ill fuck up a joint.  Accidents happen all the time.  That said, I dont know what fucks my back up more.
> 
> 1 min rest is actually long.  I aim for 30 sec.  "Train when youre fatigued, not fresh, anyone can train fresh." - Wanderlei Silva
> 
> He is my friend.  Dont talk to him anymore, who knows.



I'm training sets on the minute every minute. It's a killer!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm training sets on the minute every minute. It's a killer!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>





Try caveman training next, son!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
80lb dbs for 6x3 (full recovery) 

Cave,an Training x 3

Theracane
Hangs


Full recovery was 45 sec to over a minute.  Shit was tough, but I was holding out being out of breath until the kettle bell cavemans, which centered around quad training.  Just didnt want to be destroyed tomorrow from a shit ton of heavy lifting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Try caveman training next, son!



Nope. Won't be doing that 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2017)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 8x3 

Db Row
105lb dbs for 8x3

Supinated,  lat pulldown
180lbs for 5x5

Face  pulls
130lbs for 5x5

Elbow
Hangs

sprints x 8
Cycle for 20+ min


Somehow i didn't put in last pull day.  It was right after my accident and i tried to remember what i did. 

Ok,  elbow felt fine until i did db rows,  which is a neutral grip.  That sucks cuz db rows ate the only horizontal pull that i can lift heavy weights.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2017)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 5x3 

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 8x3

Jammer Station
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 3x3
~ss~
KB Swings
32kg for 3x3  (45 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 4x5
~ss~
KB Swings for 2x5 or Clean n Press for 2x1 with the 32kg
(Clean n Press took 1 min RI; Swings were 45 sec RI)

Cycle for 25 min

Theracane
Stretched


So happy to do 225 again.  No pain, no stiffness, no worries.

Now if you excuse me, I MUST jerk off.  This bitch today was such a cunt but that ass wasnt playin.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2017)

Bench
255lbs for 8x3

OH BB PRESS 
145lbs for 8x3

Unilateral Floor Press
90lb DB for 3x5
~ss~
Unilateral Quarter KB Getup
8kg for 3x5

Abs

Stretched 

255 was hard?! At least i finished the shit. OH was hard too, but i was out of breath.  Everything was 30 sec ri afterall.

Ok so i did floor press but the other thing i did is generally the same movement only explosive and a larger ROM. A kettlebell is in the racked position in one hand, while still laying down, facing up, knees bent.  I then punch the air,  rotating my torso first, then extended. The end position is my arm is extended, face is leaning against extended arms shoulder, that shoulder is off the ground, and im balanced on the opposing flexed forearm. The 1st move of a Turkish getup.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 8x3

Marching Weighted bar w squats
60lb bar for 4 squats then 4 lunges x 6

Goblet DB Squat
85lb db for 5x5

stretched


Tired today and the fucking lunges got damn taxing, damn fast. The squat and lunge combo was too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2017)

Weighted chins
70lbs for 8x3 (30-full recovery) 

Barbell Row
185lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Seated Cable Row
170lbs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

Hangs
Cycle for 30+ min


Didnt feel good today.  Was dizzy and yeah, I know, I did a heavy chin at first.  

Late night last night fucked me.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2017)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 3x3 (full recovery)

Caveman x 2
Sprints
McKenzie pressups w band

bands
Hangs


I was not feeling loose today and was damn nervous doing the deads. Obviously,  i skipped conventional, entirely.

Did a lot of hip dominant kettlebells, including 30lb dbs for single legged rdls. Just too tight on left side today.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2017)

Bench singles
315lbsx8

Flat DB Press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 



Caveman x 2
Sprints x 4

McKenzie pressups w band x 2
McKenzie pressups x 1

Cycle for hopefully 30 min

Theracane 
Stretched


Well...i was HAVING. a good day. The sprints! Sprint number 3, my back tensed up. No sciatica but jesus christ, what the hell?

Still, nice bench singles. Did a decent db press too, but my goal was to focus on strength but not spend all the energy on it. Then, get the heart rate up for the kettlebells and here was where i focused on shoulders.  Not too sore right now on the cycle.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2017)

Marching DB Lunges
75lb Dbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate +25lbs on each side for 5x3 (last set was 5 )
~ss~
Goblet DB Squats
60lb DB for 5x5 (last set was 10)

Cycle for 30 min

Theracane
Stretched

Ok, i did the theracane before I worked out today.  My back is still tender from, jesus, sprinting.  I cant get over that shit.
Anyway, I took a pre workout that was through the fucking roof and I was not feeling 'ok.'  Plus, the lunges, my legs got engulfed with blood.  Pre workouts do they sometime to me.  That "pump" actually limits my mobility.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2017)

Weighted chins 
70lbs for 8x3  (30-60 sec ri) 

Standing OH BB Press 
165lbs for 8x3  (30-60 sec ri) 

Sprints x 8

Hangs
Stretched 

Did vertical and it was hard. Used straps and did 30 sec ri as long as i could.

No back pain from sprints.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

I am in agreement with you. The things superb!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2017)

Rack deads
295lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

Romanian deads
135 hilarious lbs for 5x5 

Caveman rehab x 2

Cycle now

ill stretch and shit. 

Woke up with back pain and a touch of sciatica. Im assuming this is from frigid weather cuz ive not done shit and slept like a baby.

The cavemen were hardly that.  I used a 16 or 18kg kb for a turkish getup and active rests were banded McKenzie pressups and reverse hypers.

Second one was the same but with a 20kg kb and doing swings instead of turkish getups.

Not what i wanted to do but a success nonetheless.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2017)

Bench
325lbs for 6

Bench
275lbs for 10x2

HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 8x3

Seated Cable Row
190lbs for 5x5

Supersetted weighted dips and 100lb bar rows x 5 sets

Hangd


Fucking LIVID today.  Spent over $500 to get by bike back from being towed from my own fucking place!


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Fucking LIVID today.  Spent over $500 to get by bike back from being towed from my own fucking place!



wtf happened!?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2017)

I park my bike on the back patio porch. I got permission from the land lord to do that.  But it was towed, afyer 4 months of parking there.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2017)

Weighted Chins
80lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri) 

Standing OH BB Press 
175lns for 3x3  (1 min ri) 

HIIT on cycle while doing flexbar
Stretched


Took it easy today cuz my joints are TIRED. Did heavy shit for low volume then did a WEAK HIIT on the cycle, 8x.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2017)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec ri) 

Marching db lunges 
55lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+ ri)

Jammer station
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 5x3

Ab shit 
Cycle for 17 min 

Stretched 


225lbs is low, yeah,  but no pains. Even now. We can call that a success.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2017)

Flat DB Press 
105lb dbs for 5x5  (1 min ri) 

Decline bench 
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri) 

HS Row, supinated
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

caveman
sprints x 4


Guess what was fun today? My left big toe going numb when setting up the flat db press in thr 4th set! Well isnt that just swell! 

Still,  i feel good and relaxed now.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2017)

Conventional Deads 
225lbs for 3x3

Rack Deads
315lbs gor 8x3

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5x3 (last set had 5 reps)

Reverse Hypers 

Cycle for 20 min

Theracane
Stretched


God dammit was i nervous. I kept feeling something in my lower back, left side. Luckily, it permanently went away.

Successful day, nonetheless.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Superb Akira


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2017)

Standing OH BB Press
175lbs for 5x3 (full recovery)

Weighted Chins
90lbs for 5x3

Supersets..
Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4x5
Chins
BW for 4x5  (30 sec RI)

1 Caveman

Hangs


Thinking of ditching all heavy shit for a while and only do Kettlebells.  Last I weighed myself I was down to 214 and thats lousy.  Improvement but lousy.  Need to increase cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2017)

Flat DB press
115lb dbs for 6x4 (45 sec ri) 

Incline db press
85lb db for 5x5  (30 sec ri) 

Bilateral HS Row
4plates on each side for 6x4 (45 sec ri) 

Same shit, supinated 
3plates on each side for 5x5  (30 sec ri) 

Cycle for 30 min 

Stetched


Sometimes i impress and confuse myself. I had a kettlebell dsy 2 days ago and my back was aching.  Then i come in here to do heavy lifts, meaning deadlifting the dbs into place, on a calorie deficit, and i so it with 0 problem.

That said, the hs rows were heavy.  I coukdnt get full rom on the 4 plate exercise. Pretty sure that's down.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Cycle for 30 min


I have done!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2017)

Marching db lunges 
55lb dbs for 5x5  (45-75 sec ri) 

Goblet db squats 
65lb db for 6x5 (30 sec ri) 

Dead n clean
18kg kb for 3x3 (30 sec ri) 

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec ri )

Stretched with bands
Cycle for 15 min 


Yay, an injury free day! Fucking..real fun.
Just treading lightly cuz...fuck, i dont know. My right wrist during my last workout,  lower back on the left side didnt like mt kettlebell swings, and my shoulder felt unstable the following day. 

I blame alcohol inflamming me coupled with chilly mornings.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 27, 2017)

AKIRA said:


> Marching db lunges
> 55lb dbs for 5x5 (45-75 sec ri)
> 
> Goblet db squats
> ...



Yes, So helpful!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2017)

Supersets, BOTH OF EM.

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 6x3
~ss~
Weighted WIDE pullips
35lbs for 6x3 (45 sec RI)

Chinups
BW for 8x3
~ss~
Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Cycle for 25 min

Some squat stuff

Stretched


Hmm.  Left knee is now gonna hurt?  What the fuck, whats next?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2017)

Conventional Deads?
i tried..

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 3x3

Rack Deads 
315lbs for 5x3

Kettlebells

Sprints x 5
Theracane
Hangs, stretched 


God dammit! I felt this shit throughout everything except the sprints. Lingering pain on left side of back and yes the knee is flaring up too.

I left sweating and worn out, so i got a good workout but had i deadlifted more than 315 again, id be happier.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2017)

Full body push

Decline Bench
295lbs for 8x3 (45 sec ri )

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec ri) 

Standing OH DB PRESS 
55lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec ri)

Cycle 15 min

Stretched


Finally get to start this. Trying to go heavy as i can and that bench was fucking hard. I had to rest longer than 45 sec just so i could have confidence in finishing 3 reps.

The lunges were more cardio but i was paying attention to my knee and back.

The oh presses were easy.

And my god, a short latin chunky curvy girl with white tight shorts. I mustve been so obvious looking at her.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2017)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 6x3

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec ri) 

Pendlay Rows
155lbs for 3x5 (30 sec ri) 

Yates Row
185lbs for 3x5 (30 sec ri) 

Cycle for 30 min 

Hangs
stretched
theracane


Im just gonna have to face reality, something muscular is going on with my back.  The theracane, this fucker, when i hit a certain spot, i jump. When i have disc problems, i cant pin point shit.  This motherfucker? This has to be rhe culprit. I have zero confidence with the deads . I was fine until set 4. Shit just started going downhill. I was gonna fo 315 god dammit! By the time i got to do the rows, i was wayyyy too tender.

That said, i lije the full body.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2017)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3

Bench
225lbs for 5x5

Standing OH DB Press
45lb DBs for 4x6
~ss~
Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (last set had 10 reps; all movements were 30 sec RI)

Cycle 20+ min

Theracane
Stretched


I concentrated on every rep and left side of back pain was present but never got worse.  Knee was ok too.  Is this a success?  Fucking 225lbs?!  Eh.  Its still a squat and heavier than what I weigh.  And no it never felt tough.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2017)

Weighted wide pullups
45lbs for 2x5 (ouch)
Weighted Chins 
45lbs for 3x5 (1 min ri) 

Yates row
195lbs for 10x3  (30 sec ri) 

GMs?
115lbs for 6x4 (30 sec ri) 

Supported single legged rdls
45lb db for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

theracane
stretched


Its been a few hours since i went.  Some things are sore. My left elbow...but not in thr joint. Hurts and it progressively worse as i did the wide pulls.  Why did i do that?

Now, the gms and the burn out rdls.  Im just dabbling in this to see whar i can do and how i feel after. Right now, no pain. But when i get up, a small dull ache on the left side.

Jesus christ, do i have to rehab again? Ive done nothing to trigger this.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2017)

Bench
305lbs for 5x2
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min RI)

Bulgarian Squats (yeah, wtf)
45lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Standing OH DB Press
50lb DBs for 5x8
~ss~
Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec RI)

Leg Raises 3x8

Stretched
Theracane
Stretched


Good day.  Wanted to take my time on the bench and, well, its not bad.
The squats were, again, something different to work around my back and now..my knee.  Felt good.  Leg press too.
Had to rush home to cook, but finished stretching there.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2017)

Weighted chins 
55lbs for 6x4 (30-45 sec ri) 

Rack Deads 
295lbs for 3x5 (30 sec ri  )

Romanian db deads 
90lb dbs for 5x5
~ss~
Barbell Rows 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec ri) 

Wide Pullups
BW for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Seated Row
180lbs for 6x5 (30-45 sec ri )

Eccentric db curl 
Single legged db rdl burn out
Reverse hypers w 12.75lb db
McKenzie pressups

Theracane
Stretched


Getting a good weightlifting day in before gym closes.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 23, 2017)

Full body push

Squats
225lbs for 3x3 (left knee)

Flat DB PRESS 
100lb dbs for 3x10 (30-45 sec ri) 

Leg press, wide and narrow
3plates on each side for 4x12 (30 sec ri) 

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THERES A BELT SQUAT IN HERE

Belt Squat
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

DB Skullcrusher
55lb dbs for 5x5  (30-45)

Alternating Incline db press 
55lb dbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri)

Sauna


Wow, zero, ZERO pain doing the belt squats. I am fucking beside myself.

Im back at the shit gym and they have this?!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2017)

BELT SQUATS 
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Weighted Chins 
55lbs for 6x4 (30+ sec ri)

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs for 4x6

HS Row
2 plates on each side for 3x10

bicep curls
20lb db for 10x5 (30-20 sec ri) 

Thera cane 
bands


No pain.  NONE. Rest of the workout was tough.  God damn i wanna fuck this mixed girl..

Ive been contemplating doing a bodybuilding regime. Its been decade and then some since ive done bodypart training but ya know what? This heavy lifting is getting mighty tough on daily routines.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2017)

Bench
245lbs for 4x8 (90 sec ri; 3rd set failed after 3, tried 1 more, faiked set. 4th set was 225lbs)

Belt Squat
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

Leg extension
100lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

Db skullcrushers
40lb dbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri; needed rp)

Hypertrophy day and mother of god, when you dont do a lot of reps for a long time, you feel shitty. I hated this workout.  Fucking 8 reps of 245, i cant finish this shit?! My muscles felt like god damn jello.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2017)

Wide pullups
bw for 5x8 (60-75 sec ri; rps)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri) 

DB Row
85lb dbs for 5x8 (75 sec ri) 

Ham Curl 100lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri; 3rd set was 120lbs)
Before and after hams, i did 25lb db curls

Cycle for 15

This rep shit, bah, its tough.  Seriously tho, if i struggle this much then i gotta do it.

The deads were weak but god damn was my back tight.  This was NOT disc related.  I was sore from the workout before and, well, maybe some bad sleep. This wasnt one of these 'god dammit, why?!' workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 31, 2017)

Belt Squats
5 plates on each side for 5x3 (1 min RI; last set had 5)

Standing OH BB Press
175lbs for 5x3-4 (1 min+ RI; cant remember if I did 3 or 4 reps!)

Bench
275lbs for 6x4 (75 sec RI)

Leg Extension
160lbs for 5x6 (30 sec RI)

DB Skullcrushers
50lb DBs for 6x5 (30 sec RI)


Happy New year.  Did a heavy night and no pain again.  How am I gonna live without this belt squat?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2018)

Rack deads
295lbs for 3x3

Db row
105lb dbs for 6x4

Weighted Chins 
25lbs for 4x6

Reverse hypers

Stretched


Another sub 100% day. This was supposed to be my heavy day and 295 racks were silly BUT the squat rack i did them in allowed me to go deeper. Had i been in school, theyd be near my knees. Anyway, it feels like something is going to detach in ny back rather than anything disc related.
Db rows can go heavier and the chins got tough. They were a min ri.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2018)

Belt Squats
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min RI)

Unilateral DB Press
90lb DB for 5x6 (1 min RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plates + 10lbs for 3x10 (45 sec RI)

KBs...

Leg Extension
3 plates for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Cable Pressdown
140lbs for 3x12 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Went to 2 gyms today.  Lots of reps and such.  This is a good day.  Thank god I was off and NOT hungover.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2018)

Sumo Deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 5x6 (full recovery)

Romanian db deads 
50lb dbs for 2x12? (30 sec ri) 

Ham curl
110lbs for 3x10  (30+ sec ri) 

Sauna then ill stretch


Bodybuilding. Its dull. 
But lets be serious here, i was trying to go heavy but these muscles that connect to my ass, its as if theyve gotten brittle. I swear, they feel like theyll snap. Thats why i did the higher reps. They tire me tho, so i need to do them regardless.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm still following bro.  Love the consistancy of your logging.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2018)

Chest...and tris?

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min RI)

Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x8 (75 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Dips
BW for 2x12 (45 sec RI)

Stretched


Flat was too easy and incline was just right.  I wanted to do decline, but it was taken up.  Instead, I opted for a leaning forward dip followed by a tricep focused dip.  Meh.  Twas easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> I'm still following bro.  Love the consistancy of your logging.



Thanks.  It would be beneficial to go back and see where I was to monitor progress, but with so many set backs...

The other day I thought of my max bench being 365.  I remembered who was with me and where I was.  I thought, shit, was that it?  Was that my prime?  I wasnt injured either or having any ailing pains that I can recall.  Seems silly that I cant get that back with my size, but I cant think like that right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2018)

Belt Squats
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min + ri)

Marching Weighted bar lunges 
100lb bar for 6x6 (full recovery)

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 3x10 (45 sec ri) 

Leg extension
140lbs for 3x12 (45 sec ri) 

sauna


Everything except the lunges was perfect intensity. They were too heavy. Way too out of breath.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2018)

T bar row
3 plates for 5x8

Weighted wide pullups
45lbs for 2x6
Weighted chins
45lbs for 2x6
BW wide pullups
BW for 4x5

DB Row
65lb dbs for 5x8

Cable Unilateral Rows
90lbs? for 3x10

Cable reverse curls
DB curls
Wrist curls


Ok, the wides have to go down. Something is amok with my left brachialis? Other than that, kind of ok, i need to do a better job in writing this shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2018)

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5

Kettlebells

Single legged db rdls  (supported)
Reverse Hypers 

Cycle now


Well, im sweating and my legs n back are sore. Thats the point right?
Ham curl was taken up so i burnt out on the last exercise.  36 total reps per sets, 2x.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2018)

Flat DB Press
120lb dbs for 4x8

Incline Db Press 
85lb dbs for 3x10 (failed at 8)

Decline BB Press
225lbs for 3x10, 8, 5 RP 7

DB Skullcrusher
30lb dbs for 3x12

Abs?!

stretched


After a depressing night, its nice to do heavy lifting. Failures tho and rests were full recovery.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2018)

Belt Squats 
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min ri) 

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 5x6 (1 min ri;really it was 6 sets cuz the 1st set was 5 reps)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3x10  (45 sec ri) 

Leg extension 
140lbs for 3x12  (30 sec ri) 

Cycle for 16 min


Why am i depressed today?! Is it cuz i jerked off 2x yesterday? Well today was burn city.  Gonna have to look back to see if i did 1 min RIs on the belt squats cuz my god. Also, knee hurt today.  In fact, the right one did too. Once i kept going the right went away but the left remained. Never worsening.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2018)

Everything was 30 sec rest to make up for time.

Extra Wide Lat Pulldowns
180lbs for 5x5

Seated Row
165lbs for 5x6

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates on each side for 5x8

Face Pulls 
DB Preacher Curls

Stretched


Ok, I raced through this, but what I really want to talk about the db curls.  I did 25lb dumbbells 6x6, alternating between hammer and supinated.  Ive got some odd shit going on in the right elbow.  Very dull pain within the elbow  When i stretched, it felt better.  Lets hope this is just a matter of tight shit in there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> I'm still following bro.  Love the consistancy of your logging.



Same here man, you?re a beast 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2018)

Romanian DB RDLs
110lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min RI; strapped)

Kettlebell circuit
Unilateral Clean n Press from a deadweight
18kg for 3x3

Kettlebell Swing
28kg for 3x8

Single Legged RDLs
18kg for 3x3

x3

Next Kettlebell circuit

Unilateral Clean n Press
28kg, 24kg, 20kg x 2 each

x3

Stretched


All the barbells were taken up so I opted for DBs.  Went heavier than usual and decided this would be my only strict deadlift movement.

When I got to the kettlebells, I wanted to get to ham curls cuz, ya know, this is a hamstring day right?  That was the plan after the 1st circuit, but the machine was taken up.  When I did the 2nd circuit, I actually did feel fatigue IN my hamstrings!  Once I felt that, I thought tonight was enough.  I gotta drive a lot for the next 3 days so a sore back would be a nightmare for it.



theCaptn' said:


> Same here man, you?re a beast
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Thanks guys.  Dull aches and pains are just fucking with my goals, or worse put, SETTING goals.  One min I want to cut, the next get fat, either way, something 'pops' and I have to reset.  Again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2018)

Know the feeling 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2018)

Bench
295lbs for 8x3 (<90 sec ri)

Flat DB Press 
105lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min ri) 

Cable Presses
50lbs on each side for 3x10  (45 sec ri) 

HIIT 
Cycle for 15 min

stretched


God damn did i feel strong today...until i needed more that 75 sec of rest.  The flat dbs were about right after the heavier lifts. The cable presses were like flies, obvs.

I did 6 sprints only cuz the 5th and 6th ones were terrible.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2018)

Cant sleep at 5am?  Lets Squat.

Squats
225lbs for 10x3 (30 sec RI)

Marching Weighted BB Lunges
70lb bar for 6x5 (30 sec RI)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3x12 (30 sec RI; needed rests!)

Stretched


Leg extension was taken up.  Shucks.  Ok, so light weight, but no pain in back, no pain in knees, and I was on very little sleep, thinking about how I bombed last night at the comedy show.  See, when I can get through a workout, that typically makes me nervous, on days that I would be clearly distracted (like hangovers), it dawns on me that its likely that I, just like last night, get into my head too much and fuck up the workouts.  Either way, it IS a good start to the day.

Stretching was odd.  I am not doing anything new and I am not making old stretches more difficult, but god damn was it tight to breathe today.  I do have a lot of gas and could not stop farting, so maybe that?

And this tiny tittied, gorgeous adorable girl is ALWAYS there when I am there.  I mean jesus, I was there at 5am this morning and there she is!  Got to find a way to say hello.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2018)

Exta Wide Lat pulldowns
180lbs for 5x5

Seated Cable Row 
185lbs for 5x6

T bar row, supinated 
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x8

Sprints x 5
~ss~
Kb curls
26lb kbsx 6

stretched


All had 30+ sec ri.  Great day, no pain, and good volume.  Yes i did t bars underhanded. HS Row was occupied. 

I sprinted then did curls with the KBs that were there. Hard to do them out of breath and i do not know which ones i used but they convert to 26lbs. Yes the lighter ones.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2018)

Deads
275lbs for 3x3

Sumo Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri)

Romanian db deads 
85lb db for 5x5 
~ss~
Ham curl
2 plates for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

dragonflags

stretched 


Heyyyyy, no pain! Shins are bloody, but thats ok. Lets hope this is a taste of things to come.

I recorded them, along with dragonflags because, well, i was looking at both of my gyms IGs and i noticed something.  All these hot girls, they dont have many pics of going out to bars. They look amazing and to me, they are worth all that BS women bring to the table, but these, the elite,  arent posing with drinks in their hands.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2018)

Flat DB Press 
115lb dbs for 4x8 (~75 sec ri) 

Incline db press 
75lb dbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri; last set had 7)

Weighted Dips 
1 plate for 3x10 (RP after 6)

Db skullcrushers
30lb dbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri; failed)


stretchex


Not bad of a day for being rather blue.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2018)

Belt Squats 
5 plates on each side for 4x6 (60-90 sec ri) 

Marching Weighted bar lunges 
80lb bar for 6x6 (full rec)

Leg extension 
200lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri) 

2 cavemen
cycle now


Great day. Heaviest belt squat yet. I dont typically hold onto the bars but i did on the last 2 reps and yes, it makes a tremendous difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2018)

Extra Wide Lat Pulldowns 
200lbs for 5x6 (1 min ri) 

Cable Seated Row, supinated
180lbs for 5x8 (~1 min ri )

Preacher curl
25lbs on each side for 6x6 (45 sec ri; last set failed after 4)

Concentration curls
25lb db for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 


Forgot to stretch!

Decent back day. Not much to brag about cuz it was dull. What i did discovet that my left bicep/elbow hurts most when in the hammer position. Shit, nothing was neutral grip today.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2018)

Rack Deads
335lbs for 3x3

Romanian Deads
295lbs for 5x6

GMs
135lbs for 5x5

Kettlebell shit

lots of stretching.


Man, What the fuck.  I woke up in a great mood.  No drinking, great sleep, no soreness, positive attitude, thinking about a bright future, go work out, things going well, then my sister calls when she never calls.  Lets just say the workout was fine.  Excellent, even.

My mom is out n about with sisters husbands mom.  Its grandparents day and they have the kids.  Apparently my mother was having chronic diarrhea, went to the doctor, he took blood or urine, and that was that.  She felt well enough to see the kids, but while she was out, the dr called and said shes gotta go to the ER to get fluids cuz her creatine levels indicate her kidneys shut down.  That leaves my niece and nephew with their 1 other grandparent.  My sister is working and her husband just had seizure surgery.  So she called me for help.  I am 2+ hours away.

I am hourly and my built up hours, which was a day or so, was JUST removed as of monday.  I confirmed this yesterday.  This week, my hours were reduced.  Ive already taken my 2 days off AND reduced my already worked hours to have the weekend with the bulk of the remaining.  In other words, I dont have enough money.  I manage a budget between my life and debt. 

So how serious is this?  No one knows until she goes to the ER.  Its Friday, which means my sister has the kids anyway, but does that mean my mom is alone in the hospital?  Will she stay there?  What the fuck can I do?


----------



## fufu (Feb 2, 2018)

hey buddy, sending positive vibes your way. hope you find a way through this.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2018)

Bench
305lbs for 3x3
275lbs for 3x5
255lbs for 8
225lbs for 8, 7, 7

Db skullcrushers 
35lb db for 4x8

Stretched


After a stress weekend, i return to workout and AGAIN sister sends shit news. Mom is now on dialysis. 

Wiped out the rest of my energy.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2018)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 6x4 (45 sec RI)

Squats
245lbs for 5x5 (30-60 sec RI)

Unilateral Leg Extension
2 plates for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

Stretched

No time for anything else and the squat cages were all taken up, leaving the squats I did today to be flawed.  I was a bit fatigued.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2018)

Extra Wide Pullups 
45lbs for 4x6 (1 min+; failure) 

Chinups
25lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Seated Cable Row
190lbs for 4x8 (1 min ri; failure) 

Preacher Curl
25lbs on each side for 5x5 (30 sec ri) 

Cycle for 15 min 

Stretched


Opted for pullups, stayed away from neutral grip and....some pain. I also lost strength. It was ok day tho.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2018)

Deads
285lbs for 3x3

Sumo Deads
245lbs for 5x5 (both were 1 minRI)

Ham Curl, Seated
1something for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Hated working out at this hour, but I bloodied shins for painless movements!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2018)

Flat Db Press
110lb dbs for 5x5  (1 min ri) 

Weighted Dips 
2 plates for 4x6 (1 min ri; first set had 5)

Weighted bar, French Press
90lb bar for 3x10

Cable Rope Press downs supersetted with crunches
120lbs for 3x10 n 3x12 (30 sec ri) 

Stretched


Nervous about deadlifting the dbs into place having JUST deadlifted last night, but i was fine. The dips were hard but everything else was a snap.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2018)

Belt Squats
5 plates on each side for 6x4 (1 min ri) 

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3x10  (30 sec ri) 

Leg extension 
205lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 


That belt squat is hard! Lowered reps, lowered rests, and did not hold on to the bars. 
The other 2 exercises i hope dont fuck up my afternoon.
Gonna split todays workout and hopefully do caveman/sprints later.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2018)

HS Row
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Supinated T bar Row
3 plates for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Preacher Curls
35lbs on each side for 6x4 (30 sec RI; failed on last 2 sets)

Leg Raises
3x8
~ss~
Cable Curls
30lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Planks
3x20 sec (1st 2 planks had leg extended)

5 Sprints

Stretched


Went heavy today so that I could have a good birthday tomorrow.  Going to a resort.  Alone.  My girl got a case of the sniffles and bitched out, but ya know what?  Considering she wasnt going to spend a dime, I just saved a shit ton of money.  Fuck her, this is MY day.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2018)

Rack Deads
355lbs for 3x3

Romanian DB Deads
120lb DBs for 5x5

Ham Curl (normal one)
120lbs for 4x8 (30 sec RI)

McKenzie Pressups
3X10


Just like last year, deadlifts fell on my day after my birthday.  A few days this time, but still, I went in nervous.  Now I did not hurt my back like last year, but its hurting.  No nerve indicators (just checked again), but im def sore.  I wanted to split my workouts today and now, who knows.  I am currently bound to my home, waiting for fedex to deliver my S7 replacement phone.  Apparently, they have to overnight it instead of just outright switching it out.  That creates issues..

1. Fedex does not have access to the mailboxes, so they either leave the package to possibly get stolen or I have to be home to sign for it.
2. I had to call off work to do this.
3. I called Sprint to get this going AT the Sprint store.
4. I have to pay $200 for a phone that did not live up to its potential +$20 overnight fee.
5. I did not receive any email confirming this transaction.

What a day...  hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2018)

Decline Bench
255lbs for 4x8 (75 sec ri)

Chest Press
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (75 sec ri; rps)

Cable fly press? Supinated
45lbs on each side for 2x12 (45 sec ri) 

Cable fly press, pronated
45lbs on each side for 2x12 (30 sec ri)

Cycle < 60 min

Stretched


Another stressful phone call came in today and fucked today ALL up.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

Great one!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2018)

Weighted Chins
70lbs for 4 reps
90lbs for 2x4 (too heavy)
70lbs for 2x4 (1 min RI)
Then did a drop set of 45lbs, 25lbs, BW for 4-5 reps

Weighted Wide Pullups to 20 reps
25lbs and it took 6 sets (15 sec RPs; strapped)

T bar Row
3plates for 4x8 ( <1 min RI)

Caveman


I hate working out this late.  And I hate not being strong at pullups, so thats why I did the drop set.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2018)

Squat
245lbs for 3x3 (back is sore)

Marching db lunges
50lb dbs for 4x6 (45-60 sec ri) 

Goblet db squat
85lb db for 3x8
~ss~
Leg extension 
2 plates for 3x8 (30 sec ri) 

Cossox squat
14kg on for 3x3 on each leg
~ss~
Unilateral kb swing
20kg on for 3x3, each side
~ss~
Goblet kb squat
3x6 (30 sec ri) 

Cycle


Back is not happy from all the driving and cleaning my mom's. Very beat up. Thank God I didn't do this before I went down there but Jesus,  245lbs?!

Burn city at the end tho


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2018)

Flat DB Press
115lb dbs for 5x6 (~1 min ri; last set failed at 5)

Weighted dips
1 plate + 25lbs for 4x8 (1 min; dps and failure on the 4th)

Db Skullcrusher
40lb dbs for 5x8 (45 sec ri) 

Cable crunches

Stretched


Good day, fuck no, great day. So far no stressors either.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Triple Threat said:


> Open mouth.
> Insert food.
> Chew and swallow.
> Repeat.



Sound looks so interesting!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

I am doing this everyday!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2018)

T bar row, supinated
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (1 min ri)

Db row
115lb db for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Barbell row, pronated
135lbs for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 

Concentration db curls
30lb db for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 

Reverse weighted bar curl
30lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri) 

Sauna now


Uhhhh, Jesus, so my back is sore. Lower back. It became more and more tired as the workout went on... Now, this has happened before on a row day and it came from a row where I had to support myself. That t bar is a bitch to setup! Ugh.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2018)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 5x5 (75 sec RI)

Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 5x6 (1 min RI)

Flat Alternating DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min RI; 2 sets were with resting arm extended, with the other 2 sets, the resting arm flexed)

Cable Crossovers, supinated
Weird weight for 3x10

Cable Pressdowns
60lbs for 3x10

Cycle for 20 min

No stretches!


Got more driving to do, so made this a bench only day.  I did deadlift every single db set, including the warm ups.  Am i tired....hmmmmmm, im hungry.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2018)

Belt squats
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Belt squats 
3 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec ri)

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 4x10 (45 sec ri) 

Leg extension 
140lbs for 4x10 (30 sec ri) 

Stretched


With all this driving, my back is back at being sore. Thank God I didn't freeze my membership.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2018)

Few days ago...

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (last set had 3)

Flat db press
100lb tbs for 4x8

Kettlebell with 105lb db floor presses
Seated cycle
Triceps 

Honestly can't remember what I did and this was a workout during traveling.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2018)

After hours of driving...

Dead
245lbs for 3x3 (1 min ri) 

Sumo deads
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri) 

Romanian db deads
95lb dbs for 4x8 (45+ sec ri) 

Single legged rdls
25lb dbs for 2 sets, burn out

Theracane 
Stretched
Cycle 


At least it's muscular soreness but I did not have confidence in any heavy lifts nor moderate intensity with volume.  Though, the db deads are reasonably high volume but if I rested longer, they'd been cake.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2018)

All 30 sec ri 

T bar row
3plates + 25lbs for 5x5 

Yates row
205lbs for 5x6

Supinated cable row
135lbs? for 4x8

Preacher db curl
25lb db for 3x8

Reverse weighted bar curl 
30lbs for 4x8

Hardly stretched 


Quick day.  And I just realized I've strayed from my bodybuilding volume focus. Ah well.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2018)

Squats
285lbs for 3x3

Narrow stance squats
225lbs for 5x5

Marching DB Lunges
45lb tbs for 4x8 (45-90 sec ri) 

Caveman
Dragonflags

Stretched


Man, I just don't have confidence yet with heavy squats. Still, it's improving. 
I did some narrow stance squats cuz, why not,  this is bodybuilding right?

The lunges were hard. Lost some cardio capacity. Caveman circuit confirmed it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

I should add some


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2018)

Bench
225lbs for 8x3

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 

Weighted dips 
1 plate for 4x8

Cable pressdown 
75lbs for 3x10

Cable crunches
Cycle now


I had a death in the family that is plaguing me. Doing what I can, one day at a time, so this was a light day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2018)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 3x3

Romanian deads
275lbs for 4x6

Reverse hypers 
Bw for 3x12

Ham stretched


I guess I did too much today cuz my back is aching. It isn't nerve related tho, when I stretch in my chair, it feels good.

Pain, sure, but I'm happier today.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2018)

Wide Weighted Pullups
45lbs for 8x3 (45 sec RI; first set was 30 sec; strapped JIC)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

HS Row
3 plates for 4x8 (30 sec RI; 2 RPs on last set)

Preacher Curl
35lbs on each side of reg curl bar for 4x6 (45 sec RI; failed and RPs on 3rd & 4th set)

Sprints x 6

Hangs
Theracane
Bands


My back is killing me.  Every stretch does feel better, but sciatica is noticeable when sitting and raising my leg.  I felt faint when I was doing the rows!  Wtf?!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2018)

Belt squats
4plates on each side for 5x5 (45-60 sec ri) 

Same thing
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec ri) 

Leg extension
145lbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Same thing
120lbs for 2x12 (30 sec ri) 

Theracane
Bands
Sauna


Luckily I didn't freeze my account here cuz my back is still fucked.  And I must be lost strength because 4 plates was hard. 

Another fun did bit is that my right now had some pain today.  Not dull pain, but PAIN.  Feels fine now.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min ri)

Decline bench
225lbs for 4x8 (45 sec ri; failed after 6?!)

Flat db press
60lb dbs for 3x12 (45 sec ri)

Diamond push ups
4x10

Theracane
Bands 


Uhh, ok i was weak as shit today, I had pains in my elbows, and I've got some piriformis syndrome going on.... even now. 

Active rest or yoga is what I need.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2018)

Bench
265lbs for 5x5 (1 minRI; 4th set had 4 reps, 5th had 3 and 75 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 3x10 (1 min RI)

Standing OH DB Press
40lb Dbs for 3x12 (1 min RI)

Reverse Hypers
McKenzie Pressups

30lb DBs for Skullcrushers 3x10
~ss~
Cat/Camels

Bands
Theracane


This stress has destroyed my strength.  Then again, I had shit sleep and just starting back up, so I am ok with this.

Stretched the shit out of my piriformis.  Its gettign better, but its still quite bad.


----------



## superted (Apr 9, 2018)

Subbed 

Nice


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2018)

Belt squats
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (45 sec ri)

Weighted bar lunges
60lbs for 4x8 (1 min ri)

Db romanian deads
45lb dbs for 4x10 (45 sec ri)

Unilateral, alternative leg press
2 plates on each side for 5 reps each leg, each platform for 4 sets (30 sec ri)

Yoga
Bands


Ok, im back, and doing light shit. No piriformis nerve shit so this works. Including the deads?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2018)

Weighted pullups
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x3

Weighted neutral chins
45lbs for 5x5

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x6 (8 reps on first set)

Seated neutral grip row
135lbs? for 4x8

Tbar row, supinated
2 plates for 5x8

Facepulls
90lbs for 2x12
~ss~
Cable crunches
90lbs for 2x12

Cable rope hammer curls
90lbs for 2x10
~ss~
Cable crunches
90lbs for 2x10

Cable reverse curls
50lbs? for 2x10
~ss~
Leg raises 2x10

Step ups for tabata
Cycle for 30 mon

Yoga
Bands


Did a long day since i had 3 hours to kill.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2018)

Rack deads
335lbs for 2x3

Romanian deads
225lbs for 3x5

Marching db lunges
80lb dbs for 4x3

Tabata x 2

Yoga & bands (which took 18 min)


Those racks are downright embarrassing.  Taking it easy? Mehhhh,yeah,kinda. I was feeling a tug near my spine at 315 so i took my time. The racks did have a lot of warm ups.
225lbs, 245lbs, 275lbs, 315lbs, 335lbs all had 3 reps


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2018)

Flat db press
110lb dbs for 5x5 (75 sec ri)

Incline db press 
85lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min ri)

Clean n pressed up OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5 (full rec)

Caveman
Yoga


Ahhh, nice to have decent numbers again. And look at that, i cleaned the barbell into place for a military press. I even chose to do this!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2018)

Marching db lunges 
110lb bar fir 6x3 (30 sec)

Belt squats
5plates for 3x3

3 plates for 4x6 (30 sec ri)


No time to explain


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2018)

Db rows
110lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri)

Tbar row, neutral
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6

Supinated lat pulldown 
160lbs for 4x8

Sprints x 8

Yoga


Last night i did a low volune amount of legs and didnt stretch. Today my back is stiff. The fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for 6x3 (45 sec ri; see comments)

Incline db press 
75lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Flat db press
75lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec ri)

Standing oh db press
40lb dbs fir 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Cycle now


Ok, it was going to be 8x3 but when i laid down for set 7, i got extremely dizzy. I stood back up, walked a bit, laid down, did 1 rep, then felt it again.  Racked it.

This is what ya get dummy, ya wanna drink heavily 3 days in a row? Well good for you dummy cuz now ya gotta do this over.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2018)

Was this a conditioning day?  

Marching DB Lunges
75lb DBs for 6x3

Jammer Station
2 plates on each side for 3x3
~ss~
Gobleet DB Squats
85lb DB for 3x3 (1 min RI)

Jammer Station
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 3x3
~ss~
Thrusters
85lb DB for 3x3 (1 min RI)

Jammer Station 
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x5 (45 sec RI)

Tabata
Caveman

Yoga, Theracane, Bands


Ok, so heavy lunges and they were strapped.  But then, I thought, fuck, I dont want to do any hypertrophy work and end up sore.  How about some explosion shit?  Why not!

It was fun!    And now, I get to jerk off since no one loves this awesome body strapped to this giant dick.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2018)

Db row
120lb dbs for 8x3 (30+ sec ri; strapped)

Seated, pronated row
165lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Chin ups
Bw for 4x8 (30 sec ri; rps on last set)

Face pulls
135lbs for 3x12 (30 sec ri)

Stretched piriformis 


Ok today during the last 2 sets of db rows, i felt pain on my left side, near my arm pit, closer to my chest. Heartrate was 180 and when i stopped, i got it down to 160. 20 bpm reduction in 1 min of rest is typical, but this pain wasnt. Searched for these symptoms in men for heart attack and it doesnt show.

Hard to determine when its a high intensity workout, while on caffeine, while on an empty stomach.  Checked my blood pressure now and its fine. So is heart rate. What gives?

I was also dizzy but not then, i was dizzy at the end. Again, no calories, on nitraflex. But, ive done this countless times! Almost...every time.

That said, awesome awesome workout. Even saw and wanted the very very ugly girl that has the very very perfect ass n legs. What a paradox.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2018)

Flat db press
115lb dbs for 5x5 (~60 sec ri)

Good mornings? The fuck?
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec ri)

Bench
225lbs for 8x4 (30 sec ri; last 2 reps were 3)

Stretched with bands


Ok today was 100% better but i didnt go in with a plan. I did want to do an upper push again, but, get this, my piriformis is back again. It was cuz of the theracane i used yesterday! Massaging a trigger point can trigger a trigger point!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2018)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 3x3

Romanian deads w a conventional to get it in place eact set
225lbs for 5x5

Romanian db deads
115lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec ri)

Stretched
Bands


Not wise to do this while the piriformis is pissed but any weight was the same pain and it only hurt when i set up every 1st rep.  Other than that, i was fine. Full recovery om the 1st 2 exercises.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2018)

Weighted pullups
45lbs for 8x4 (1 min ri)

Standing oh bb press
155lns for 8x4 (1 min ri)

Weighted neutral chins 
25lbs for 5 sets, 5, 8, 8, 6 3 (1 min ri; last set did have an rp but it still failed)

Standing oh db press
50lb dbs for 5x8 (60-45 sec ri)

Arms

Bands


Decided to go back to vertical horizontal rotations cuz shit got dull.  That said, i am pleasantly pleased about today.


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2018)

Squats
275lbs for 3x3 (full recovery which was...1 min?)

Heavy Lunges
80lb DBs for 6x3 (~1 min RI)

Lunges
60lb bar for 2xthe whole catwalk (full)

Goblet DB Squats
65lb DB for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


No piriformis problems...UNTIL, the db lunges.  It was because I had to squat them up.  That is what I have to avoid right now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for 6, 6, 5, 3 (took 2 min?!)

Tbar row from floor
4plates for 4x6 (1 min ri)

Decline bench 
265lbs for 8, 8, 8, 5, 3 (30-45 sec ri)

Wide pronated Seated row
180lbs for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Hardly stretched


Ran out of time and couldnt even shower.

Not liking the numbers. Had extra rests and wanted to do 4x6 but fuck was it a struggle. No dizzy spells tho.


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2018)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min ri)

Romanian db deads
90lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min ri)

Single legged rdls
30lb db for 5x8 (30 sec ri)

Stretched


Damn. On the first few warm ups, i felt sciatica. Damn. Twice. It did get worse, but once i got to 275lbs, it just remained. Ill have some days off now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2018)

Supersets cuz of time!

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs fir 8x3
~ss~
Weighted pullups
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec ri)

Chin ups
BW for 5x5
~ss~
Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Concentration curls
25lb db for 4x6
~ss~
Db skullcrushers
40lb db for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretch ed


God damn does my piriformis hurt today.


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2018)

Belt squats
4plates on each side for 8x4 (30 sec)

Leg press 
3 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec)

Leg extensions 
130lbs for 3x12 (30 sec)

Stretched like a mofo.


This piriformis shit is awful.  May have to really skip legs entirely because of it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2018)

Tbar Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Bench
275lbs for 3x5 (1 min)

Floor Press
115lb Db for 4x5 (1 min)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x5 (1 min)

Piriformis stretches
Sauna 15 min


God dammit.  I have to pick up the t bar to start and THAT was enough to hurt my ass.  Man, this is really debilitating!

So, I opted for a floor press.  Never done these and wow, theyre not easy!  Once I got to the HS rows, which were taken up at first, I thought I might as well go heavy since the floor presses were a challenge.

Both of those heavy movements really winded me.  Lots of valsalva going on to solidify the lifts.  Got dizzy.


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2018)

Piriformis prescription:

Bulgarian Squats
35lb DBs for 3x8 (45 sec)

Single Legged RDLs
35lb DB for 3x8 (45 sec)

Single Legged Hip Thrusts
30lb bar for 3x8  (45-1 min)

Lateral Lunges
30lb bar for 4x12 total lunges (30 sec RI)

Posterior Lunges
30lb DBs for 2x20 total lunges (1 min)

Cycle for 13 min
Sauna 15 min w hile stretching


Not what I am used to, but hardly any pain.  Little by little here.  Also on presnidone.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
185lbs for 3x3

Same thing
135lbs for 8, 8, 8, 6, 4 (45-60 sec)

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x10? (45- 60 sec)

Wide lat pulldowns
175lbs for 5x8 (45-60 sec)

Seated oh neutral press
35lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Cycle for 23 min

Stretched
Scaptions


Opted for a shoulder pressing heavy day. Never really tackled them so said, fuck it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2018)

Hip thrusts
20lbs on ez bar for 4x8

Lateral lunges 
50lbs on ez bar for 4x12

Single legged rdls 
40lb dbs for 3x8

Posterior lunges 
40lb dbs for 2x20

Stretched
Bands


Another rehab day. Yesterday felt like i was getting better...yeah, until i woke up todat.

Ugh, this ugly busted girl in the gym has such a perfect body, minus tits, that its tearing me apart.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2018)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

HS Chest Press
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min;last set failed at 3)

HS Row
2 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec)

Piriformis exercises with band
Stretched
Sauna 10 min


God dammit, i am really plagued with this shit. Just finished a cycle of prednisone too.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2018)

Single legged Hip thrusts
50lb bar for 4x8

Lateral lunges
60lb bar for 4x12

Posterior db lunges 
40lb dbs for 4x20

Single legged rdls 
35lb db for 3x8 

Bands 

Gonna stretch now


Ok, rehab right? Well ive been sick and ive been on rests and advil. Guess what? Hardly any pain. Now? Pain. Maybe my pt friend isnt schooled with this enough.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2018)

Fastest workout ever! Supersets

Weighted pullups
25lbs for 8x3
~ss~
Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Chins
BW for 3x10
~ss~
Standing oh bb press 
115lbs for 3x10 (30 sec; rp)


And thats it! Got a sweat, got some pump, heart rate at 180-170, and all under the shroud of 6 hours of sleep (if!) And guzzling a preworkout.

I gotta remember this. Certain ailments HAVE to be in my head. I wasnt doing ground breaking shit today...no, actually, i was.  I went in with less than an hour and i got the work in AND showered. I did this while having shit sleep and a lousy feeling night. I got to put this in my personal mental highlight.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2018)

Flat db press
115lb dbs for 4x6 (full)

Incline db press 
70lb dbs 3x10 (45 sec)

Weighted dips
1 plate for 2x10 (30 sec)

Drop sets of HS Row 
3plates for 10, 2 plates for 10, 1 plate for 10
3plates for 6, then 6 then 6 yadda yadda

Stretched


Time was a killer and jesus fucking christ, so is this piriformis shit.

So last week i ended up sick. I kept it easy, ate advils, and i spent most of my time SITTING. Yesterday, first day i feel better, i do the same as before only no advils and this motherfucker re emerges. I did NOTHING to trigger it. No stretches, no lifting, i sat as i did the previous 3 days. But when i went to see deadpool, in a recliner seat, this sparked back up majorly. 

So today i thought, fuck it, whether i rest or not, this shit isnt leaving. May as well get back it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2018)

Sumo deads
225lbs for 4x6

Single legged rdls 
60lb db for 4x6

Posterior lunges 
110lb bar for 2x20

Leg extensions 
2 plates + 25lbs for 2x10
~ss~
Goblet squat
20kg bell for 2x10
~ss~
Kb swing
20kg bell for 2x10 

Shit load of stretches, smr, bands,  etc


Ok so ive taken a break and still had pain.  Today did have pain but nothing different honestly. I could log it all but honestly, the most painful times are when I'm sitting for a while then stand and start walking quickly.

Still..i can't be stupid.  Apparently scar tissue could've grownfrom a tear there and that's why shit isn't healing. 

Embrace the grind.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2018)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min; failed)

Unilateral OH DB Press
35lb DB for 4x10 (30 sec)

Bands, SMR, Stretched


Solid day.  Really.  Not sure if Ive repped 155 before but it was a struggle.  Oh, the chins, they were wider apart than usual.  Actually, they were exactly what youre supposed to do when it comes to doing chins and honestly, I felt like I had been doing them wrong all this time.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2018)

Squats
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Posterior Lunges
95lbs for 4x6 (1 min RI)

pulled a muscle on the next workout

bands, SMR, etc

Cycle for 14 min


Ok, so piriformis held up.  Squats were done with zero pain, same with the lunges.  Light, sure, but safe.  I then tried to do goblet squats with single legged RDLs, but some muscle on my right side pulled and I had to stop.  Weird.  I was working safely today and things held up during the squats, but a workout that ive never gotten hurt from before is where I suffer.  It was a 50lb DB though..


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2018)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min)

Bench
225lbs for 8,8,5,6 (1 min)

HS Row
3 plates on each side for 6x8 (1 min RI; alternated neutral and pronated grips)

Cable supinated flies
50lbs on each side for 3x10 (45 sec)

Face Pulls
100lbs for 3x12 (45 sec)

Stretched, bands, smr


So that muscle I pulled yesterday is quite the distraction.  Still, I babied my back when lifting the DBs into place, obviously, 95s are easy.  Just had to be careful.  I dont know, I guess today was ok.


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2018)

Single legged rdls
40lb db for 4x6 (45 sec)

Single legged hip thrusts on ham curl
2plates for 4x8 (45 sec)

Wide Leg press
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (45 sec)

Then a shit load of arms...hahah, ARMS!

Stretched 


Goal of the day was pain free movements or striving for it. Its supposed to be a posterior chain heavy day, but cant chance it. So...did arms.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x8 (~1 min; failed at7)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x10 (1 min)

Chins
Bw for 5x8 (45-1 min) 

Wide lat pulldowns
140lbs for 4x10(30 sec)

Sauna and stretching in here doing it???!!!


I am alll sorts of stiff today.  Just happy to get this in really.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2018)

Marching weighted bar lunges 
80lbs for 5x10 steps (30 sec...all exercises are 30 sectoday)

Leg press
3 plates on each side for 3x12

Leg extensions 
100lbs for 2x10
~ss~
DB squats
30lb dbs for 2x10

Bands, theracane, etc


Back stiff as all hell and has been forn2 days. Doesnt feel injury related but more sore. Sore from 2 days ago? Yeah, i suppose so...

One thing ive pondered. Dr Rhonda patrick, a scientist whom researches everything we consume said alcohol would be "massive inflammation ." Ive been drinking so much for over a year and this has plagued me as such. Common denominator much?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2018)

Been maybe 3 days of kettlebells and sprints. Been focusing on strength followed by power movements. Had to take a break from kbs so heres some weightlifting with the same progam.

Bench
275lbs for 3x3
~ss~
Clap pushups
3x3 (1 min; some pushups rose my legs too)

Cable rows
195lbs for 3x5
~ss~
Unilateral db row
50lb db for 3x5 (1 min)

Unilateral flat fb press
1 80lb db for 3x10 (1 min)

Unsupported db row
90lb db for 3x10 (45-60 sec)

Cable biceps
Cycle for 16 min
Tan
Now sauna


That bench sure as shit caught up quick! The rows, i did feel fatigue on last set.

The unilateral shit, however, my god, doing a press with 1 db is hard because your lopsided. It was a full body workout.  The db rows were me bent over, 1 arm rowing, the other just acting as a wing. Another core workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2018)

Ground based squat 
85lb dbs for 3x5
~ss~
Jump squats
3x5

Same thing
85lb dbs fir 2x3
~ss~
Jump squats
2x3 (1 min)

Goblet squats
85lb db for 3x8
~ss~
Jump squats
3x3 (1 min)

Marching bb lunge
80lb bar for 2x10 (45+ sec ri)

Hip thrusts
135lbs for 3x8(30 sec; last set had 10)


No pain today. Got onset muscle soreness incredibly too quick.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x3
~ss~
Pullups
BW for 3x3 (30 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Chinups
BW for 5x5 (30 sec)

Standing oh neutral db press 
35lb dbs for 3x12 (30 sec)

Just squeezing one out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2018)

Squats
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Marching DB Lunges
35lb DBs for the whole fucking stretch.  Thats right, I got to the end, then turned around.   And needed 2 RPs..

Hip Thrusts on Leg Curl
4 plates for 3x10 (30 sec RI)

Tennis elbow shit
Flexbar


Had a quick day and who knows what Ill do going forward cuz it seemed that jammer station day I did a week or so ago has sparked up tennis elbow like hell all over again.  So...here we go again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2018)

Everything is 30 sec. Gauging for elbow pain.

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 5x8

Pullups, wide
2x8
Chins, supinated
1x8
Latpulldowns, wide pronated
160lbs for 8
Same thing, close supinated
140lbs for 8

Seated oh db press
40lb dbs for 3x10

HS Row
2 plates on each side for 3x10

Elbow
Jogs x 8

Stretched


Ok presses dont hurt and the pulls dont IF the grips arent thick. Makes sense.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2018)

Conventional deads
245lbs for 3x3

Romanian db deads
90lb dbs fir 5x5 (30 sec)

Single legged rdls 
30lb db for 4x6 (30 sec)

Core
Elbow
Stretched 
Sauna


This grip strength does take its toll. As far as the deads go, theyre merely just a test.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2018)

Standing OH BB Press
160lbs for 5x3 (30-45 sec)

Same thing
135lbs for 5x3 (30 sec)

Widest Lat Pulldown
175lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Standing Unilateral OH DB Press
35lb DB for 4x8 (30 sec)

Elbow

Cycle for 25min


As predicted, if I dont use any thick grips, I wont have pain.  Still, I doubled down on presses over pulls.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2018)

Squats
275lbs for 3x3 (30-45 sec) 

Jump squats 
35lb db for 5x5 (45 sec)

Belt squats
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (30 sec)

Leg extensions 
120lbs for 2x12 (30 sec)

Elbow

Walked an incline for 19 minutes 
Stretched


Trying a workout where im not spent and destroyed as fuck after it. Kinda loopy now but i just ate. 

No problems with the 275.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for 3x3

Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec; explosive)

HS Row
2 plates for 5x8 (30 sec; explosive) 

Kettlebell rows n floor presses
Elbow
Sprints x6

Stretched 


The kettlebell swing into rows hurt. Maybe the hs rows hurt too. No presses hurt, which is weird.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2018)

Rack deads
335lbs for 3x3

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Elbow
Stretched 


Cut it short after i realized i was doing heavy weight with no problems. Injury free work outs is the name of the game, Afterall. HR was up 335lbs for racks isnt that embarrassing..


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

Great work out!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x3 

Same shit
145lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Widest latpulldowns
190lbs for 3x6 (30+ sec)

Supinated latpulldowns
130lbs for 3x8 (30 sec)

Sprints, 3 jogs, 3 sprints 
Elbow
Stretched


Umm....ok i felt so strong today i did not feel like i got the best workout.  Nothing felt too much.   Except the sprints.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2018)

Marching db lunges 
85lb dbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec)

Jump squats 
25lb db for 5x5 (30 sec)

Leg extensions 
3plates for 2x12 (30 sec)

Cycle for 16 min

Stretched well not really.


I was strapped during the l unges and i tried to do 30 sec but that shit was way too much. Likely gonna be sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2018)

Db rows
105lb db for 8x3

HS Bilateral row
2 plates on each side for 3x10

Dips
BW for 5x8

Facepulls
Elbow

Small stretching. 

Talk about being sore as allllll hell from yesterday.  Plus, ive been getting laid lately. A lot. And im sore on my dick, my knees, my pelvis, and it has been exhausting.  This girl....is the first type of FIT girl. Not only does my dick love fucking her, but she takes it. She never tires.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2018)

Flat Db Press
100lb dbs for 8x3

Staggered gripped bb rows
205lbs for 8x3

Bench
225lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Cable rows
160-180lbs for 5x5

Elbow
Stretched


All 30 sec today and that db press had 5 reps on last set.
Ok, so this staggered grip...left arm doesnt like supinated and right doesnt like pronated.  I kept them switched and what a relief!

I left knowing i could do more, which is good and bad. The bad is that i feel like i didnt do enough. But the good, which is an accomplished goal, is that i can train again tomorrow with zero problems.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2018)

Rack deads
365lbs for 3x3
~ss~
Kb swing
32kg for 3x3

Sumo squats
275lbs for 3x3
~ss~
Kb Swing
32kg for 3x5

Romanian deads
225lbs for 3x5
~ss~
Kb swing
32kg for 3x5 (30 sec)

Elbow
Stretched 


Soooo happy to not get hurt and honestly, my elbow didnt hurt until i worked on it. I was strapped during some racks (including the warm ups) and the sumos.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2018)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Widest latpulldowns 
200lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec; last set needed a rp)

Elbow

Shitty stretches


Ok tennis elbow is in my right and ive been tackling it, but in my left...in the meaty part of the forearm, there is some stiffness felt when doing supinated grip. Sucks cuz any bilateral movement i do has to cater to that arm AND the right since tennis elbow doesnt like pronated grips. 

By the time i got to the presses , which i packed on last time, i was out of calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2018)

After 5 or so days of rest and moving...

Bench 
295lbs for 3x3 (1 min+)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min) 

Cable row
175lbs for 4x8 (1 min; WANTED 5 sets)

Weighted dips
45lbs for 3x10 (1 min) 

Lots of elbow 
Stretched
Cycle now..


Whether i rest my elbow or not, shit feels the same..it feels like shit. Most of my workouts dont trigger it, unlike last time. But i did feel it throughout moving furniture and such. Perhaps it never had time to heal BUT it cant just sit, i have to keep moving it.
That said, the rows hurt once my grip wore and my fingers started to extend. I was using the staggered grip and it didnt  matter. 175lbs shouldnt had been too tough, but...it was.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2018)

Rack Deads
315lbs for 3x3
~ss~
KB Swing
24kg for 3x3 (<1 min RI)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 3x5
~ss~
KB Swing
24kg for 3x5 (<1 min RI)

Elbow
Stretched
Theracane

Ok, what is it with my back KNOWING I am going to be doing deads????  I walked in and my left side said HELLO, REMEMBER ME?  Yeah!  I didnt do anything yet.  I walked in!  Thats why the numbers SUCK.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 8x3 (45 sec)

Weighted staggered chins
55lbs for 8x3 (45 sec)

Push press
115lbs for 5x5 (45+ sec)

Chins
BW for 5x5 (30sec) 


Not bad of a day but i cant fucking remember how great or shit it was...
Oh yeah, the the push press. First time i really tried this and that shit was too heavy!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2018)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Pistols 2x4
~ss~
KB Goblet Squat
18kg for 2x5 (30 sec)

Elbow
Stretched


So my back was tender after those hilarious deads.  Now, I did light weight, but this shit was challenging.  That said, I opted to do heavier leg presses since strength has gone to stupid levels.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2018)

No time? Supersets with 30 sec rest it is..

Bench
245lbs fir 6x3
~ss~
Clap pushups 6x3

HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 6x3
~ss~
Bent over weighted bb row
80lbs for 6x3

Narrow grip, speed bench
185lbs fir 5x5
~ss~
Same bar row
80lbs for 5x5

Theracane 


Not much to say other than the strength sucked.  Thr bent over rows though were way too easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2018)

Conventional deads 
275lbs for 3x3 

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 5x3
~ss~
Kb swing
24kg for 5x3

Single legged rdls 
25lb db for 4x6 

Reverse hyper
BW for 3x10

Elbow
Theracane
Stretched 


Ugh, so happy i had no problems. In fact, i did have some stiffness in the same spot as last time. Not today satan!

I didnt press my luck. But i did do full rests on the heavies and 30 sec on the easy stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2018)

Weighted staggered chins
70lbs for 5x3 (30-45 sec) 

Standing oh bb press 
170lbs for 5x3 (45 sec)

Weighted chins 
25lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Push press 
95lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Some oddball curls
Oddball elbow

Stretched


This staggered grip works for heavier lifts but im crooked. The oh presses were just right and here i thought theyd be too light fir the volume. 
The superset was to promote explosiveness, a sweat, and jesus this push press is still a bitch. I did the chins and i did that to give my left arm some work. It does not like supination, so i did light weight curls.  They sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2018)

Heavy db lunges 
90lb dbs for 3x3

Not so heavy db lunges
60lb dbs for 5x3

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Elbow 
Stretched 


Token has expired. Thanks IM. Ok leg press hurt on left knee. Did low volume to avoid DOMS.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2018)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 5x3

Flat DB Press, Explosive
90lb DBs for 5x5

T-bar Row
4 plates for 5x3

Barbell Row, explosive
205lbs for 5x5

Weighted Dips
90lbs for 8x3 (30 sec RI)

Elbow
Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2018)

Bench max
345lbs!

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 3x5
~ss~
Clap Pushups
3x5 (45 sec RI)

HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (<1 min RI)

Elbow


345lbs is the max and I did it while sick.  Low volume today because I was sick.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2018)

Squats
295lbs for 5x2

Brinks Squats
185lbs for 5x3

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 5x5 

Elbow


Hungover and still sick.  I narrowed my stance and focused on my left knee.  Held up well but I noticed I was not going down all the way.  The plus side is that I felt strong, despite my ailments.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2018)

Standing oh bb press
150lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Weighted staggered chins 
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Standing oh db press
50lb dbs for 5x6 (30 sec)

Widest latpulldowns 
120lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Elbow
Sauna


Opted for more reps today than strength. Getting tired of this elbow shit, but it mayyyy be getting better now.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2018)

Sumo Deads
295lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Trap Bar Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Romanian BB Deads
225lbs for 4x6 (<1 min)

Elbow

Light Stretches


Dare I say, that today was the first time Ive had fun working out in years?  Yeah!  I was using the rubberized round plates today and its nice to do deads without the fucking bar wobbling.  I did trap bars and I looked up how much these weigh and its supposedly 30lbs?  Shit, I was thinking theyd be more than the average 45!  Either way, this was challenging!  I was burning, rate of force was reduced, what the fuck?  Finally, when I did the romanian, the bar was picked up off the floor before every set, so technically, I did 4 conventional reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2018)

Tbar in a corner
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (1 min) 

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min) 

Seated cable row
195lbs for 4x8 (1 min; failed)

Elbow
No stretches?
Sauna now


More volume this time since last week was a max bench. Wanted to do another press but then remembered, dont be sore. And thats when i noticed, i am not sore from yesterday.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2018)

Belt squats 
4plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min) 

Marching weighted bar lunges 
80lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Elbow
Theracane
Stretched quads


HR was up, bit burning going on, some struggling, and my left knee pain is still there. Bah. Lets see if im sore tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 5x3 (45-60 sec) 

Weighted staggered chins 
70lbs for 5x3 (45 sec) 

Seated db oh press
90lb dbs for 5x5 (1min) 

Elbow

Stretched 


Intermittent fasting going on and ive not perfected yet. 
The presses were hard, especially the seated.  Cant go that heavy again cuz i was man was i not breathing right.  Dizzy and it had little to do with the fast.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2018)

Bench
290lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

T bar Row
4plates for 5x5 (1 min)

Flat DB Press
105lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Kettlebells x 2
Elbow

Stretched


Honestly, a great day.  Felt strong, but didnt want to press my luck.  I did do kettlebells and not really cavemen.  Trying to get my wind back.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2018)

Trap bar deads
295lbs for 3x3 

Romanian bb deads
275lbs for 5x5

Stretched


Remembered that were training like a Ferrari not a not a mac truck. Still, gotta work on that strength.

Bit rushed today and without a plan, other than trying trap bars heavily. 295 was a struggle.  Glad i didnt go up.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2018)

Weighted staggered chins 
90lbs for 3x3

Standing oh bb press, cleaned into position 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Chins
BW for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Elbow
Stretched 


Focused on full ROM. Again, left before i approached my personal redline.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2018)

Belt squats
5 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x3

Marching db lunges
75lb dbs for 6x3

Unilateral leg press
2 plates on each side for 3x5

Stretched
Elbow


Possibly the most ive ever done on the belt squats and i typically dont hold onto the bars but...they do make a difference.  Why?!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for...jesus, 5x5 (75 sec?; lastvset had 4)

Close bench
225lbs for 6, 5, 5, 5, 3 (75 sec)

Staggered bent over row
185lbs for 5x8 (1 min)

Stretched
Thera cane


Ran out of time! God dammit, i had high hopes today. Thought i was supposed to go heavy but no, 290 was my last bench day.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2018)

Conventional deads
Maxed out or stopped at 345lbs.

Sumo deads
275lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 3x5 (1 min)

Theracane
Bands


Can i tell you how much i sweat when i deadlift? Im that nervous. That said, 345lbs didnt feel that hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2018)

Push press
125lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Wide pull ups 
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Thrusters
60lb db for 5x6 (30 sec) 

Hardly stretched 


Nice explosive day in a short amount of time.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2018)

Dead Snatches
24kg KB for 3x3 (1 min)

Kettlebell jump squats
12kg KB for 5x3 (45 sec RI)

Clean n Press
24kg KB for 2x3
Jump Squats
12kg KB for 2x3
~ss~
Snatch
24kb KB for 2x3
Clean n Press
24kb KB for 2x3 (1 min)

Goblet Squat
32kg KB for 3x3
~ss~
Jump Squats
12kg KB for 3x3

Elbow
Stretched


All explosiveness today.  Gonna try this for other workouts, but what the fuck for pull?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2018)

Floor press
95lb db for 3 reps

Clap pushups for 6 reps

Kettlebell swing into rows
20kg kb for 3 reps

Pendlay rows
20kg kbs for 6 reps
(45 sec; 2 sets)

Floor press
95lb db for 3 reps
Kettlebell 'punch'
12kg for 5 reps
Floor press again, punch again
2 sets, 30 sec ri

Db row
95lb db for 3 reps
Pendlay rows
20kg kbs for 5 reps
Db row again, pendlay again
2 sets, 30 sec ri

Elbow


Gooooood damn! Want some explosive shit? Well there it is!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2018)

Dead Snatches
28kg KB for 3 reps
KB Swing
28kg KB for 3 reps
KB Snatch
20kg KB for 3 reps
x2 with 12kg Single Legged RDLs in between

Dead Snatch
24kg KB for 3 reps
Snatch
24kg KB for 3 reps
KB Swing
24kg KB for 3 reps
x2, 20lb DB Curls for 5 reps each

Romanian KB Deads
32kg KB for 6 reps
KB Ground Based Squats
32kg KB for 6 reps
KB Swing
32kg KB for 6 reps 
x2, 20lb DB OH Press


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2018)

Standing oh bb press, cleaned into position 
155lbs for 5x3 (~1 min)

Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec) 

Weighted staggered chins 
70lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Elbow

Didnt stretch!
Ya know, its times like these that prove that i have an excellent working body. Im fasting after drinking and sleeping horribly. Yet....i was a ferrari today.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2018)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3

Marching weighted bar lunges 
80lb bar for 8x3

Db goblet squat 
95lb db for 8x3


All 30sec rests. Had a tiny amount of time today and this was perfect.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2018)

Tbar rows
4 plates for 4x6 (45 sec) 

Pendlay rows
185lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Bench
245lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Elbow

No time to stretch? Oh cmon... fucking Ozark.

Training like a Ferrari and did some..pendlays? Honestly, when it comes to doing explosive stuff lately, these were fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2018)

Trap bar deads 
315lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Romanian db deads
80lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Elbow
Stretched 

I cannot believe how tiring those trap deads are! Fucking destroyed, which is why i tapered off toward the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 7, 2018)

Weighted staggered chins 
45lbs for 3x5 (30+ sec)

Push press 
115lbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 (30sec )

Stretched 

Out of time again, but god damn good workout. Ferrari bitch.

I really tried to do a supinated grip for my chins but this elbow or whatever is killing me. Perhaps when i last rehabed it for tennis elbow is healed wrong.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2018)

Squats
275lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec) 

Belt squats 
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Goblet db squats
85lb db for 4x6 (30 sec) 

Sauna


Horrible weekends always bring bright workouts. As stiff as my back sides are, 275lbs was cake. The rests may had been mostly 60 sec. The belt squats were low but i made them explosive.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 12, 2018)

Alternating flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Neutral grip db press
90lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Pendlay rows 
225lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec) 

Stretched 


Talk about a spirited day. God damn, and i hit on a powerlifter.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2018)

Rack deads
405lbs! for 3x3

Sumo deads
275lbs for 3x5

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec) 

Stretched 


405! Albeit racks but ive not touched this in years. Perhaps this intermittent fasting shit is allllright. Did this on an empty stomach too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2018)

Push press
135lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec )

Chins
BW for 6x5 (30 sec) 

Curls/elbow

Stretched


Push pressing the same weight id use on the next workout, eh? 
Chins were supinated...or they tried to be. Elbows didnt like it, so we went staggered.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2018)

Belt squats
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (1 min) 

Jump squats 
35lb db for 8x3  (30 sec) 

Elbow n abs

Sorta stretched


This knee pain has got me worried. Doesnt hurt more or less when i do heavy or no weight. Just  whenever it wants to hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2018)

T bars
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Pendlay rows 
205lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Weighted dips
70lbs for 5x8 (1 min)

4 sprints
Elbow
Stretched 


Everything was hard today. Lets see if i get sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2018)

Rack deads
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min) 

Romanian bb deads 
255lbs fir 5x6 (1 min) 

Gms
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Elbow
Stretched 

No ac and real racks. God damn was it hot and hard today . Let's see if im sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2018)

Weighted wide pullups
45lbs fir 8x3 (30 sec) 

Weighted chins 
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for...3x8 (30 sec to full recovery)

Elbow
No stretches!


Today was more of a purge of toxins. Too dizzy, weak, screwed.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2018)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 8x3 (30-75 sec)

Goblet DB Squats
60lb DB for 5x8 (30 sec)

Cycle for 20 min

stretched


I did the squats in a wider than usual stance to see if it helped my knee.  It....did not.  Whole day today I felt a stiffness in my knee and lower back, but it never got worse.  So...good day.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2018)

Bench
275lbs for 3,3,3,3,3,3,2,3 (30-45 sec;last one got full rest which was maybe 75 sec)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5
~ss~
Clap pushups
5x3 (30 sec) 

Neutral cable rows
135lbs for 5x8 (20-30 sec)

Elbow rehabs
Stretched 


I failed on the 275? THE 275?!?!?!? Ugg. Couple more sec and i got the 3. 
Flat was easy..at first. Same with claps. Those slowed down to a crawl toward the end.
Partnered with a PT about my right bicep. Gonna focus on eccentric,  more now research focuses on tempo on that AND concentric. Left arm is always gonna be sore. Im also doing flex bar stuff for my right epicondylitis.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2018)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)

Clap Pushups
5x3
~ss~
Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 5x3 (30 sec RI)

Pendlay Rows
225lbs for 5x3
185lbs for 5x3 (30-60 sec RI)

Elbow
Bands
Theracane

Kettlebells later on


Glad to be back.  Those pendlays were...too heavy.  Had to go back down.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 5, 2018)

AKIRA said:


> Flat DB Press
> 110lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)
> 
> Clap Pushups
> ...


Beast mode!!!

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2018)

Belt squats
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 8x3 (30 sec)

Jump squats
25lb db for 3x3
~ss~
Db reverse lunges
25lb dbs for 3x5 (30 sec) 

Some rehab clam shells
Theracane
Bands


Why the fuck is my back sore?! The pendlays? Its gotta be...
Anyway, doc says i may have patellafemoral syndrome.  Thats why im doing reverse lunges and clams.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 5, 2018)

This logg is great

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2018)

Push press
145lbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec) 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Weighted neutral chins
25lbs for 10x3 (20-45 sec) 

Curls for elbow

Theracane 
Stretched 


Heavier lifts and tried to do some beutral chins and the damn elbow still hurt.

Shit was kinda heavy for the presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2018)

Sumo deads
225lbs for 5x3 (30 sec) 

Trap bar deads
225lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Kb swings
24kg for 5x5 (30-60 sec)

Today was more of a purge day. I could not stop fucking sweating, but hot damn, mission accomplished. Today was a day that after i left, i felt much better. Typically i dont have those endorphin rush, but thank god it came today.

Bad dreams about my dead mother.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2018)

Pendlay rows 
205lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

T bars
4 plates for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Elbow 


What the fuck, why cant i get a lil extra time?!

Pendlays were much better. Still a challenge and stiff from yesterdays workout, but because if the volume being reduced, no loss of range of motion.
Flat may had been heavier but i wanted to make sure i could do it under the 30 sec rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2018)

Jammers
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 5x5 
~ss~
Goblet squats 
80lb db for 5x3 (45 sec) 

Jammers
1 plate + 25lbs for 5x3
~ss~
Goblet kb squats
2 20kg kbs fir 5x5

Ferrari right? Time to go.

Elbow
Stretched 


Wanted nothing but explosive shit. This is what fucked up my elbow last time and as i sit here, i feel fine.

Wanted to do a seated cycle hiit but we only have 2 cycles i prefer and they were unavailable.  So..short day.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2018)

Weighted Neutral chins
100lbs for 2x3
90lbs for 3 reps (90 sec)

Push Press
95lbs for 5x6 (30 sec) 

Chins
BW for 5x5 (30 sec) 


Ran out of time and im still sweating!

So that weight was being done but the range of motion was terrible. Lowered it but the damage was already done.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2018)

Rack deads
385lbs for 3x3 (90 sec)

Romanian bb deads
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Elbow
Stretched


Fuck! Pulled my back again! God dammit nick, you did well on the racks, why the fuck did i do 275?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2018)

Flat db press
125lbs for 3x3 (60+ sec)

Alternative flat db press 
75lb dbs for 5x6 (45 sec) 

Db row
75lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Hiit on cycle
Stretched


Mac truck brought me in, ferrari took me out. 
That presses were easy. I was more into my back being able to deadlift them into position. 

Bare in mind, when there is a 10x1 or 3x3 rep scheme underway, that means there is a shitload of warm ups cuz shit is typically heavy that day.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2018)

Belt squats
5plates + 25lbs on each side for 3x3 (1 min?)

Reverse db lunges
35lb dbs for 5x5
~ss~
Leg press
2 plates on each side for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Stretched

Mac truck training eh? Again, reverse lunges are done for left knee and....knee isnt better. But not worse.
Them belt squats are hard IF you dont hold onto something.  Seriously, im not pushing down on the bars, im only taking my core out of the equation.  What gives?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
190lbs for 3x3

Neutral chins
BW for 4x6 (45 sec) 

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs fir 5x5 (30 sec) 

Hiit on cycle, 6 sprints

Elbow

Stretched 

Best overhead ever. Yes it was scary. Always feel like im gonna pull a muscle cuz i have whule doing this. That ill dislocate my shoulder, press a disc, etc. All in my head. After i got the 190 i kept it easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2018)

Trap bar deads 
245lbs for 6x3
~ss~
Kb swings
20kg for 6x3 (45 sec) 

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5
~ss~
Kb dead snatch
20kg for 5x2 (30-to holy shitness)

5 sprints


Uhhh i redlined it. Im sitting here and i could pass the fuck out. Covered in sweat.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2018)

Bench
245lbs for 5x3
~ss~
Clap pushups
5x3 (45 sec) 

Alternatively db press
75lb dbs for 5x5

SPIDER ROW!
3 plates for 4x8

Cycle sprints x 6

Stretch?


New gym! And....its a bit of a letdown. No pussy?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2018)

Conventional deads 
275lbs fir 3x3 (60+ sec)

3 cavemen

Elbow 
Theracane
Bands


Dominant kettlebell day.  Wanted a decent deadlift in the conventional way then move on without pressing my luck.

Also wanted to show off my KB skillz.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2018)

Weighted pullups/chins 
45lbs for 8x3 (20-45 sec; switched up grips)

Weighted neutral chins
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Push press
135lbs for 5x4 (30-45 sec) 

Elbow rehab
Theracane 
Stretched


Today was taxing. The pulls all felt too hard. I did opt for lesser rests and i searched for a grip  AND i wanted to be explosive, but...damn.
Those push presses...can you fucking believe theyre harder than just OH presses?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2018)

Jump squats 
25lb db for...

Wait, i did a kettlebell day WITH jump squats and 45lb and 35lb reverse kb lunges. 1 in each hand.

Cant really log it. I did 3 rounds.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2018)

Pendlay rows
195lbs for 5x5

Yates row
225lbs for 4x3
205lbs for 4x3

Floor press
100lb db for 5x3
~ss~
Clap pushups
5x3

All 30 sec!!!

Elbow

Made vid
Hardly stretched


Man, i used to be so good at bent over rows and yates row. I made a vid and my lower back looked good.  Why the issue?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2018)

Trap deads
315lbs for 3x3 (full)

Romanian db deads 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec) 

Stretched 

Ran out of time again. 315 was easy!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
165lbs for 5x3 (30-45 sec) 

Weighted neutral chins 
35lbs for 8x3 (20-30 sec) 

Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Kettlebell circuit

Hiit on cycle 6 weak sprints

Stretched 


Trying to see what verticals this new gym has to offer. Everything was...average.
I wanted to sprint but this place has no track so i opted for a shoulder dominant kettlebell circuit. The cycle wasnt amazingly hard but holy hell was i sweating.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2018)

Squats
295lbs for 3x3 (full recovery) 

Drop sets
Jammers
2 plates + 35lbs for 3 
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3

Jammers
2 plates + 25lbs for 3
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3

Jammers
2 plates + 10lbs for 3
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3

Jammers
2 plates for 3
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3

Jammers
1 plate + 35lbs for 3
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3

Jammers
1 plate + 25lbs for 5
~ss~
Goblet db squat
80lb db for 5
(1 min)

Sprints x 6
Clamshells 5x10

Stretched 


My left knee did not like 295. Back held up and honestly, i was mostly nervous about that. But on that 2nd rep, it didnt feel good. Did i forget about reverse lunges?

I dont think i did 6 sets of jammers but it was a lot.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2018)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 3x5 (45 sec)

Alternating DB Press
80lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Spider Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (30 sec; RP!)

Kettlebell circuit
Hanging Leg Raises

Stretched


Not gonna workout tomorrow so...why not do more shit than usual?
120lb DBs are the limit here at this 'resort.' and again, hardly any pussy.  This place is seriously for old folks.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2018)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Sumo deads 
225lbs for 5x3
~ss~
Kb swings 
20kg kb for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Clamshells 
Bands


Ok today i noticed that doing less so that i can go to the gym more often is a bitch sometimes, like today.  I wanted to do more dammit!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2018)

Weighted staggered pullups
55lbs for 8x3 (30 sec; last 2 sets had 45 sec)

Weighted neutral chins 
35lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Push press
95lbs for 5 or 6x5 in the fucking sun (30 sec)

Elbow and clamshell shit

Stretched 


Used straps a lot. Again, had energy left but left before i used it. And...well, i really focused on the workouts so i feel it, but im not destroyed. So..it works.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2018)

Reverse db lunges
65lb dbs fir 5x5

Kettlebells

Clamshells
Bands


Taking it easy on the knee and got destroyed.


----------



## barack1234 (Nov 8, 2018)

???Sân M? ?ình n? tung, tôi c?i ph?ng chi?c áo ?ang m?c r?i ch?y ?iên cu?ng ra ???ng biên, trong kho?nh kh?c h?nh phúc nh?t trên ??i???.

Cách ?ây h?n 10 n?m, v?o bu?i t?i 28/12/2008, ng??i hâm m? c? n??c Vi?t Nam v? òa v?i b?n th?ng ghi v?o phút bù gi? th? 4 c?a ti?n ??o Lê Công Vinh trong tr??n chung k?t l??t v? AFF Cup gi?a ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam v? ??i tuy?n Thái Lan. B?n th?ng ???v?ng??? n?y ?ã giúp ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam l?n ??u gi?nh ch?c vô ??ch m?t gi?i ??u t?m khu v?c. *audio truyen dem khuya mp3
*

Tr??c ?ó, trong tr??n chung k?t l??t ?i di?n ra trên sân v??n ??ng Rajamangala, th? ?ô Bangkok, Thái Lan ng?y 24/12/2008, ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam ?ã gây b?t ng? khi h? g?c ??i ch? nh? v?i t? s? 2-1. ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam d?n tr??c 2 b?n trong hi?p 1, do công c?a V? Phong v? Công Vinh. ??i b?n g? l?i m?t b?n ? hi?p 2, do công c?a Ronnachai.

Ti?n ??o Lê Công Vinh k? r?t chi ti?t nh?ng di?n bi?n c?a tr??n ??u n?y trong cu?n t? truy?n Phút 89 c?a anh (tác gi? Tr?n Minh ch?p bút, Ph??ng Nam Book v? NXB Th? gi?i phát h?nh).


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2018)

Bench max 340lbs

HIIT x 8 sprints on cycle.

Working around a tight muscle and doing what i can.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Nov 9, 2018)

I just started coming over here again. Nice log, I'll be following along


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2018)

2 a day!

Sumo Deads
225lbs for 6x3 (30 sec RI)

SLDLs
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Annnnnd were done?  Guess so.  Next workout in a couple hours.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2018)

8 sprints totaling over 18min

Reverse hypers bw 3x12
Clamshells
Elbow 

Did some rehab shit and didnt really work.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
185lbs for 3x3

Same thing 
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Weighted neutral chins 
25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Kettlebells
Clamshells 
Elbow


Did my other 2 a day and wow, was it great. Im eating all the calories now.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2018)

Belt squats, narrow stance
4 plates on each side for 3x5(30 sec)

Belt squats, wide, Eccentric 
2 plates on each side for 5x5  (45 sec) 

Reverse db lunges 
25lb dbs for 3x10 (1 min +)

Leg extensions? Nope.

Clamshells

Tanning 
Sauna now


So 4 plates and it didnt hurt. Opted to do wide and no worse. Seems my knee does t like normal stances?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2018)

Pendlay rows 
175lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec) 

Spider row
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Alternately flat db press 
90lb dbs for 3x8 (30 sec) 

Ran out of time! Presses shoukdve been 4 or 5 sets. I was fucking winded today.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2018)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 5x5 (< 90 sec)

Ground based squat 
65lb dbs for 3x5
~ss~
Unilateral kb swings
45lb kb for 3x5 (30 sec) 

Bilateral kb swings
60lb kb for 5x3 
~ss~
Single legged rdls 
12kg kb for 5x3 (30 sec) 

Sauna 20 min, stretched in there 


Glad to see a bigger number for rdls. Havent gone heavy in a long time and it winded me, but that maybe the 1MR.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2018)

Wide pullups
BW for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Neutral chins 
BW for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Push press
145lbs for 6x3 (~1 min)

DB curl into DB OH Press
30lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Stretched


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2018)

Bulgarian db squats
60lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Reverse static lunges
85lb bar for 4x8 (45 sec) 

Goblet kb squats
60lbs x3
45lbs x3
35lbs x3
45lbs x3 
60lbs x3 
Then another set after 45 sec

Stretched
Sauna 15 min
Taping


Jesus fucking christ, i hate bulgarians! Theyre like shoulder raises, they do nothing but burn! However today, my forearms burned. I was winded too. Happens when i do unilateral shit that I'm not used to...

I have incorporated some taping of my knee. Knee gets too sweaty though but right now it's holding up.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 26, 2018)

Belt squats, narrow
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min) 

Bulgarian db squats 
50lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min) 

Reverse weighted bar lunges 
70lb bar for 4x8 (1 min) 

Cycle for 20 min
Sauna
No stretches


Ok, NO pain when doing narrow and no pain for a majority of the lifts. Might have to lower the weights cuz when i wobble, my knee hurts. At least, im guessing that is what is happening. Shit doesn't hurt until i go heavier OR have shit form.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2018)

Flat db press, heavy
120lb dbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Flat db press, light
80lb dbs for 5x5

Pyramid spider rows
4 25lb plates going up and down x2

Decline bench 
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec; last set had 4)

Mobility hip work


I wanted to do dips at the end, but i opted to workout near this woman instead.
I just wanted a bog chest today.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2018)

Trap bar deads 
315lbs for 6x3 (1 min+)

Sumo deads 
245lbs for 5x5 (1 min +)

Db Romanian deads 
85lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec-1 min) 

Hip mobility  that fucking hurt
Stretched 


Happy to get what i did but man was i too winded for such low volume sets. My knee...hurt more during the sumos.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2018)

Standing OH BB Press, heavy
175lbs for 6x2 (1 min)

Same thing, lighter
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec?)

Weighted staggered chins
45lbs for 8x3 (30 sec )

Neutral Chins
BW for 5x5 (30 sec )

Kettle bell
Balance work, what? Hello?


Opted to do some Mac truck shit.  Figured my max OH Press was ~195lbs and thats 1 rep with acceptable form.  So, 90% is 175.  The rest I did just for good measure.
I did some KBs and got some cardio done.  Then I did some shit I saw on IG.  You get into a single legged rdl movement.  You pause in the middle and the KB youre holding, you switch hands, all while in that position.  I was sweating!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2018)

Rehab day!

Bulgarian db squats
25lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min; pain?!)

Reverse db lunges
25lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec; still pain?!)

Band planks
BW for 3x10 (30 sec; no pain but awkward)

Clamshells
3x10 (no pain)

Banded reverse lunge
Bw for 3x10 (slight pain)

Sauna and stretch


Im just tired of this pain. Seriously, no more weight.  Stick to bw and bands.  Those fuckers seem to be ok.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2018)

Flat DB Press
130lb DBs for 5x3 (1 min+)

Decline Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (1 min)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 5x5 (30 sec)

Seated Row, drop sets
170, 160, 150, 140 for 8 reps each, 2 sets (30 sec)

Some eccentric curls


God damn, I am strong huh?  I am a bit hung over and I was still able to push some big numbers.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2018)

Conventional deads 
295lbs for 6x2

Romanian deads
295lbs for 6x3

Lots of oddball rehab.

Cycle for 20 min


Ok so these deads dont hurt my knee much. Good to get some numbers since the rest of my day consisted of bands and such.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2018)

Standi ng oh bb press
145lbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Push press 
55lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45+ sec)

Widest latpulldowns 
Drop set from 160 2 sets

Cycle hiit


This was yesterday. Cant remember  a lot.


TODAY WAS REHAB


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2018)

Decline Bench
315lbs for 6x3 (60-75 sec)

Pendlay Rows
185lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 8x3 (30-45)

Eccentric db preacher curls
Reverse Curl bar
Unilateral curls

Cycle 15 min
stretched


Heavy bench that cheered me up, even if it was the easier decline.  Did a lot of pulls this week instead of pushes and twas good.  Havent done DB Rows in a long time and I finished with some curls to tackle this ailment going on in my left bicep.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2018)

Rehab


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2018)

Standing oh bb press 
150lbs for 4x6 (45 sec; failed after 4th rep, last set)

Neutral lat pulldowns 
190lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Widest latpulldowns 
150lbs for 3x8 (30sec) 

Chin-like pulldowns 
160lbs for 3x8 (30 sec) 

Eccentric curls
Stretched 


Ahh, well look here. I was shaking like an asshole during the presses. Core a bit weak?
And the chins hurt my left bicep. So, supinated grip is fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2018)

Sumo deads 
275lbs for 5x3 

Romanian db deads 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (both were 1 min)

Rehab 

First time the knee felt better.  Maybe things are turning around.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 18, 2018)

Decline bench
295lbs for 5x3 (60 sec) 

Flat db press
110lb dbs for 5x5 (60 sec)

Spider row
3 plates + 10lbs for 8x4 (30 sec) 

Bicep shit


I am just doing a stronger workout due to being the most stressed ive been in years. 295lbs felt much harder than the previous 315. Thats what lack of sleep will do to you.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2018)

Weighted neutral chins 
55lbs for 8x3 (ALL SETS 30 sec)

Wide pullups 
BW for 5x5 

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8

Seated oh neutral db press 
30lb dbs for 3x10

Abs?!
Flexbar
Hiit cycle


Felt like a fat fucj so 30 sec intervals it is.. None of the pullups hurt!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 22, 2018)

Romanian deads
315lbs for 3x3

Kettlebell rehab
Rehab
Stretched


What can i say? I did a tad of heavy lifting then blended my silly banded rehab shit with kbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2018)

Incline db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (60+ sec)

Db row
100lb db for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Spider row
3 plates for 8x3 (30sec) 

Cycle for 20


Time wasnt on my side so i did 30 sec rests, which ended up destroying me. Which is why i am right now being a grandma on a cycle.


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

Damn bro this is a long long you've been running here


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2018)

Lots of kettlebell goblet and revsere squats. Minimal pain, but still present.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2019)

Rehab

Lots of Bulgarian squats then did
35lb dbs for 4x6 (30sec) 

Romanian db pause deads
65lb dbs for 5x5 (45sec) 

Isometric reverse db lunges
25lb dbs for 3x5 sec holds (30sec) 

Bands
Tke + banded reverse lunge 
Stretched 


Not much to say.  Pain is still present but not worse.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh yesterday was an arm day. Hah, what an asshole.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2019)

Flat db press 
125lb dbs for 3x6 (full)

Pendlay rows 
185lbs for 4x6 (full, fuck it they're all full)

Clap pushups 
4x5
~ss~
Tbar row
4 plates for 4x6 

Incline Seated db curls
40lb dbs for 3x5

Reverse weighted bar curls
30lb bar for 3x8

Some agility shit
Stretched 


After the new years drinking bash, i came back bitch!
That 125lb lift was barely finished, so, 3 sets it is..
I actually noted the curls this time cuz 40lb dbs, done strictly, i dont know if ive ever done this.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2019)

Sumo deads (45 sec) 
275lbs for 6x3

Romanian db deads (45 sec) 
95lb dbs for 5x5

Kettlebell circuit 
Rehab
Stretched 


Ferrari day. Kinda light.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Weighted neutral chins 
45lbs for 4x6 (75 sec; barely)

Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min) 

Widest latpulldowns 
170lbs for 4x8 (1 min; 1st set was 180)

Shit hiit
Small agility


Today was the 1st day in god knows how long that i felt a connection with the  bb presses. Everything else was honestly just routine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2019)

This patella shit wont go away..

Bulgarian db squats 
40lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min: eccentric) 

Reverse db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4 reps + 1 isometric for 5 sec x 5

Tke
Bands
Eggshells
The whole fucking lot


How long is this gonna take?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2019)

Incline bench
255lbs for 6x3 (45sec) 

T bar row
4 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (45sec) 

Superset!
Unilateral db press 
80lb db for 4x5
~ss~
Db row
80lb db for 4x5 (30 sec) 

Hangs


Ran out of time and had to improvise. 

So..incline huh? Havent done this in forever and it shows. 255lbs mayyyy had been easier if i had more time to rest.
The superset was convenient, but not as fun as i remember.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2019)

Conventional deads
315lbs for 10x1 (less than 60 sec)

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 5x5 (30+ sec; did a conventional dead into position)

Romanian db deads 
80lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec )

Banded lunges 
Tke

Stretched 


Cant believe how easy 315 was.
Cant believe i opted to deadlift the Romanian into place.
Cant believe i cant get laid.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2019)

Weighted neutral chins
50lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec) 

Weighted pullups 
25lbs for 5x5 (30-60 sec; failure)

Push press
115lbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Standing oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec; failed at 7 3rd set and 4 on 4th set)

Silly arms
No place to stretch 


Push press hurts my knee. Gonna have to shelve this. Beyond that, im happy cuz no pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2019)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (75 sec?; first set was 315)

Pendlay Row
195lbs for 8x3 (30-45 xec)

Weigthed Dips
90lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Stretched


Damn man, why is benching so hard?  I wouldve stayed with 315lbs but I had no spotter.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2019)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Romanian db deads 
85lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Dead clean
50lb kb for 3x3
~ss~
Single legged rdls 
25lb kb for 3x3 (30 sec) 

Band rehab with kb swings
Stretched 


Felt weak today with the deads. 275lbs isnt shabby but doing them with a min rests and straps, no, they shouldve felt easier. Either way, i left unhurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 20, 2019)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Alternating Incline db press 
85lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min+ ri)

Db row
110lb dbs for 4x6 (up to 90 sec)

Seated 40lb db curls

Stretched 


I did my movements explosively and god damn did it destroy me. I was fucked by the time i did the rows, but they were a bit heavy to do at the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2019)

Sprints and tke rehab.

Light day but thats good cuz my nerves suck today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2019)

Weighted neutral chins 
50lbs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x8 (75 sec) 

Wide pullups 
BW for 5x6 (1 min)

Seated oh neutral db press 
35lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec) 

Stretched 


Im back! Nerves are calmed and even got some cbd oil. Well see how that goes.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2019)

Weighted Dips
ummmm110lbs? for 5,5,3,3,2 reps (30-45 sec RI; some RPs; this was a machine)

Spider Row
4 plates for 5x5 (1 min)

Dead DB Row (first time!)
80lb DB for 4x8 (45 sec)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb Dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Some rehab shit
Cycle, steady cardio for 28 min


So Gainesville Health and Fitness has NO area to do weighted Dips.  Correction, there is one downstairs, AWAY from plates.  There is a machine upstairs that has a belt attached.  It did its job I suppose cuz I was fucked too quickly.
The rows I loved.  Spider Rows...give me sciatica because of the abdominal pressure!  Seriously, its the cushion I lay on, it gives me some pain.  Immediately goes away, but shit!  This was supposed to be my savior.  
Dead Rows are the same thing as Unilateral DB Rows, only the DB starts at the floor.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 28, 2019)

As always, impressively consistant log.  Im still following, keep going Akira.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2019)

Rehab day basically..

Kettlebell cleans
20kg for 3x3
Kettlebell snatch
20kg for 3x3 
~ss~
Banded reverse lunges and banded goblet squats
16kg for 3x5

Jammer station 
1 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets
~ss~
Banded shit for 3x5, same kettlebell

Turkish squats
Same shit
~ss~
Same banded shit

Step ups, 3 angles.

Cycle, hiit for 15 minutes 


Hard to always explain kettlebell shit and jammer stuff. but! Today was the first day my knee stuff wasnt as 'loud'.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
185lbs for 10x1 (30+ sec)

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x8,8,7,6 (1 min) 

Pullups
BW for 3x10 (45 sec) 

Seated incline db curl
30lb dbs for 4x6 (30sec) 

Cable press down
150lbs for 4x6 (30sec) 

No place to stretch 


So i did singles and they were hard. The seated were hard too, but strict.

Glad to say,  my left bicep no longer hurts.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2019)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec) 

Romanian deads
225lbs for 5x5 (45 sec-full; deadlifted bar in place)

Cardio mixed w rehab TKE


Not much to say. Its the day after superbowl so im hung.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2019)

All 30 sec or less!

Incline DB press
100lb dbs for 8x3

HS Bilateral rows
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 8x3

Flat DB press 
80lb dbs for 3x10

Stretched 


Rows werent heavy enough, but i made sure the rom was perfect.

3x10?! Hah! Yeah well that was a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2019)

Bulgarian db squats 
35lb dbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Reverse db lunges 
60lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Goblet db squats
50lb db for 4x10
~ss~
Either db curls or OH db extension 

TKE

Stretched 


Is there a point to gauge this beside any pain?
Today was the 1st time ive had NO pain. Finally!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2019)

Wide latpulldowns
200lbs for 5x5

Neutral grip pulldowns
160lbs for 4x8 

Seated oh db press 
65lb dbs for 5x5 

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 4x8 (last set was 10)

Incline db curl 
35lb dbs for 5x5 

Db skullcrusher
45lb dbs for 5x5 

Sauna now


How many times must i "take it easy" because of drinking???


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2019)

Romanian db deads 
110lb dbs for 4x6

Circuit kettle bell training
Swing
70lb kbs 4x5
Deads
70lb kbs 4x5
Single legged rdls 
35lb kb 4x3

TKE

Everything was 45 sec ri

Theracane
Bands


Got some sciatica, which may be from sitting a lot. Whatever, it hardly got in the way today.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 14, 2019)

Bench
315lbs for 10 singles (30 sec) 

Bilateral HS row 
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (<1 min)

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec) 

Kettlebell circuit
Biceps
Abs, hah!

Stretched 


Its my birthday! So why not train hard! Great day. 315 is an old enemy, but i decided to just do 10x1 thereby not depressing myself but still remaining limited.

The rows werent hard but they were if i wanted full rom. Yes, i did do some sets near 1 min but i was ready early. The db presses were too light!


----------



## jolter604 (Feb 14, 2019)

AKIRA said:


> Bench
> 315lbs for 10 singles (30 sec)
> 
> Bilateral HS row
> ...


Nice one


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2019)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 (30sec) 

Weighted bar lunges
85lbs for 4x8 (45 sec) 

Reverse db lunges 
30lb dbs for 2x20 (1 min)

TKE
Theracane 
Bands


No more knee pain! Yay! But! Got piriformis syndrome on that injured side. Fuck, if its not 1 thing its another.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2019)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec RI)

Superset the same thing, same rep/set
Chins
BW for 5x5 (1 min)

Extra Wide Latpulldown
140lbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Arms

Stretched


Stressed workout, but dammit if I didnt make it a point that no matter how hung or stressed I am, my body can withstand it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2019)

Rack deads
385lbs for 3x3

Romanian deads with half snatch grip
295lbs for 5x5 

Kettlebell circuit x2

Banded reverse hypers!

Bands
Stretched


Ok, piriformis syndrome does not really affect these! 
I did feel the nerve action on each 1st Romanian rep.
Got some kettlebells in and stole an idea for reverse hypers. Works great!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2019)

Pendlay rows 
225lbs 8x3  30-45 sec

Flat alternating db press 
100lb dbs 8x3  30-45 sec 

Dead rows
85lb db 5x5  45 sec

Skullcrushers
55lb dbs 5x5  45 sec

Stretched


Focused on explosions today and when they started to slow down, i did 45 sec. Threw in HARD skulls cuz my ass is always doing curls.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2019)

Squats
225lbs 4x6 1 min

Leg press 
5 plates on each side 4x8 1 min

Leg extensions 
2 plates 2x12 30 s3c

Stretched


Adding in some reps is all. Nothing to brag about and leg extensions sucked.

This is at ghf.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2019)

Flat DB Press
125lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)

Incline Alternating DB Press
75lb Dbs for 5x5  1 min

T bar Row
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x5  1 min - full

Seated Row
160lbs for 4x8  45 sec

Dips
35lbs for 2x12  45 sec

Preacher curls
25lbs on each side for 2x12  45 sec

4 sprints
stretched


Great day.  Definitely trained like a mac truck.  That may had been the heaviest ive done Tbars.  Felt like a snap.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 28, 2019)

Impressive tbar rows for sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2019)

Sumo deads
245lbs for 8x3

Romanian db deads 
100lb dbs for 5x5 

Both were 30 sec

Kettlebell circuit with 45 sec

Stretched


Typical Ferrari day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2019)

Not hung over on a Sunday,  whaaaa?

Weighted wide pullups
45lbs for 5x5  75 sec

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x6  1 min

Seated (no back support) oh db press 
65lb dbs for 4x8  1 min

Cable rope pressdowns 4x8
Cable rope curls 4x8

Stretched piriformis 


Feel great today. Really nice to wake up fresh. That said, my pulls have weakened. Plus, i never do seated oh press, much less without back support. It surprised me how hard 65lb dbs got.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2019)

Regular squats
275lbs for 5x5. 75 sec

Narrow squats
225lbs for 5x5  30+ sec

Goblet db squats 
60lb db for 3x10  30 sec

Stretched like a motherfucker 


Piriformis or back did not like today. Still, nothing popped or anything scary. Just mindful.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2019)

Db rows
120lb dbs for 5x5   1 min

Yates row
225lbs for 2x6 (shit form)
205lbs for 2x6  1 min

Flat alternating db press
95lb dbs for 4x6  45 sec

Db skullcrushers
50lb dbs for 3x8  45 sec

Reverse cable curl
55lbs for 3x10. 30 sec

Stretched piri


Ok so this is on an 18 hour fast! And damn, it didn't really affect anything besides the Yates, but that shit takes practice. This was the 2nd time i felt something in my right gut, similar to a hernia, but thats the repaired side.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2019)

Snatch grip deads
185lbs for 4x6

Kettlebells 
Core

SMR
Theracane 
Stretched


I slept very badly last night, but i made monday my bitch.
Ive never done snatch grip, hence the light weight. I wanted to do rdls after, but i thought id feel better about my workout if i spammed a lot of kb swings, snatches, and deads. 

I was right.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Impressive tbar rows for sure.



Thanks.  BTW, i see your posts and whomever else posting in here, I just cant quote-reply on my phone.  Been that way for YEARS.  Only on desktop.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2019)

Kinda maxed out on Standing OH BB Press
180lbs for 3x3  Full recovery

Weighted wide pullups
80lbs for 3x3  Full recovery

Narrow Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 5x5  30-45 sec

Weighted chins
45lbs for 10x3  30-45

Preacher DB Curl
35lb DB for 4x6  45 sec

Zottman Curl
20lb DBs for 4x6  30 sec

Stretched piriformis 


I blended a bit of MAC TRUCK and FERRARI today.  I didnt want to do a 1RM, but I sure did a lot of warm ups to the end weight to get there.  180lbs felt shaky, so I decided that would be my weight.  The 80lb pullups was too heavy as my range of motion suffered.  This has been weakened and theres only 1 way to remedy it.
The rest was metabolic.  Total workout was almost 2 hours today, which I never do.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2019)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3  30 sec

Marching weighted bar lunges 
85lb bar for 4x8  30 sec

Goblet db squats 
80lb db for 3x10

Cycle for 20 min

Stretched 


Love this. Felt fat this morning and look what it makes me do. Awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2019)

Bench
285lbs for 5x3  30 sec
275lbs for 3x3  45 sec

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5  (45 sec; failed after 3, last set)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec; failed somewhere)


Decent day. Some failures. Wanted to keep it at 30 sec, but just couldnt. No, o did not stretch.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2019)

Trap bar deads
295lbs? 3x3. Full rec

Snatch grip deads 
225lbs for 5x5  30-45 sec

Romanian db deads 
85lb dbs for 4x8. 30 sec

Stretched


The shit gym finally got a trap bar! That said, i have no clue how much it weighs. Its larger than a typical one.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2019)

Wide pullups 
45lbs for 5x5  <75 sec

T bars
4 plates for 5x5  60 sec

HS bilateral rows
2 plates on each side for 3x10  30sec 

Preacher curls, alternating close and wide grip
25lbs on each side for 8, 8, 7, 4!  30sec 

Stretched 

Ok, ive not drank on 3 fucking days and have eaten rather properly and ive lost strength with the pullups. Yes, today is Pull and ive not done JUST a pull push sequence in a while, but this was the first exercise. I shoulda been fresh enough, but i had to use straps for some lousy form.
I also noted my strength limitations on the preacher curls. Damn, i used to be amazing at this and now? Welllllll i never EVER did 30 sec and never after a pull day..


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2019)

Heavy DB Lunges
85lb DBs for 4x3  (full recovery; basically 6 steps per set)

Light DB Lunges
35lb Dbs for 4x6 (60-90 sec)

Kettlebell circuit with Goblet squats and Clean n Press

Stretched



Mother of God, I am now CONVINCED drinking BCAAs during a workout prevents fatigue because I was FUCKED by the time I did the kettlebells.  Def burned calories today.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
170pbs for 8x3 (30 sec; last 2 sets were 2 reps) 

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Standing oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec; failed at maybe 4)

Cable pressdowns 
Cable crunches 

Stretched 


"Token expired." Go fucking fuck yourself.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2019)

Trap bar deads
385lbs for 5x1 

Snatch grip deadlift
225lbs for 5x5 

Romanian db deads
80lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2019)

Test your pull strength 

Weighted wide pullups 
45lbs for 5 reps
70lbs for 3 reps
90lbs for 3 reps, shit form
115lbs for 1 rep, shit form
100lbs for 1 rep, shit form
90lbs for 6x1, shit form

Weighted chins 
45lbs for 8x3  30 sec

Seated neutral row
165lns for 3x10  30 sec

Hangs/stretched


Shit form eh? Well, i did the best i could, but at 220.4lbs, i have lost strength doing this.  Quite certain ive done 3 plates....or maybe that was dips?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2019)

Squats
295lbs 3x3 

Squats
225lbs 5x5  30 sec

Reverse db lunges 
30lb dbs for 2x10  45 sec

Stretched
Talked to a girl with an AMAZING big ass


295 did not feel hard but its everything else. My knees. My gut. My back. Theyre all screaming BE CAREFUL. The fuck, am i supposed to ignore that? It just takes 1 bad rep to fuck me up for a while. Still, glad i got above 275.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2019)

Flat DB Press
125lb dbs for 5x5  90 sec

Incline DB Press for 5x5  60 sec

Standing OH DB Press
60lb Dbs for 4x8  45 sec; 8, 8, 7, 4 reps

stretched


Failures were fine because this just proves that pushing with other exercises WILL fatigue muscles to the point that doing, say, isolation exercises deem useless.  My failures were basically my triceps not being able to go to full extensions.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2019)

Romanian bb deads 
295lbs for 5x5  75 sec

Snatch grip deads 
185lbs for 4x6  45 sec

Kettlebell deads

Stretched 


Recorded my form and i think i dont go low enough for the romanian.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2019)

Spider row
4 plates for 10x3  < 60 sec

Dead start row
95lb db for 5x5  45 sec

Supinated grip latpulldowns
160lbs for 4x8  30 sec

Concentration curls
30lb db for 2x10  30 sec

Stretched forearms 


Very happy to get a sweat going from doing pulls. 
Im on no pre workout for a while, just caffeine.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2019)

Marching db lunges 
90ln dbs for 3x3. 75 sec

Leg press
5 plates on each side for 5x5. 30 sec


I had to rush to get my haircut but damn 90lb dbs huh? Also 5x5 at 30 sec with 10 total plates wasnt bad either. Hard as fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2019)

Push press
144lbs for 5x3. 1 min

Standing oh db press 
70lb dbs for 5x5  45-60 sec

Alternating incline db press 
70lb dba for 4x6  30 s3c

Close grip bench
185lbs for 2x10  30 sec; RP and failure!

No stretching 


Had to haul ass today so that i could speak to the customer service manager at my over priced gym.  I was told by not 1 but 2 people to not use the kettlebells...IN THE KETTLEBELL AREA. Naturally, i made a formal complaint and it was dealt with instead of stretching.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2019)

Decline bench 
275lbs for 6 6 5 3  75 sec

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8  75 sec

Seated oh db press, unsupported 
40lb dbs for 5x8  30-45 sec 

2 kettlebell circuits

20min cycle now


Here we are again.  Major loss of strength thanks to an alcohol driven weekend. So bad that yesterday i had to idle on klonopin just to live. I think the chain days of drinking are over and have been for some time.

Weighed 228 too.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2019)

Trap bar deads 
245lbs for 6x4. 30-60 sec 

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5  45-60 sec 

Single legged rdls 
35lb db for 4x6  30 sec

Sauna now w stretches. 

Sore back with shit cardio. Dont know why today was so hard but i made it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2019)

Squats
275lbs for 5x3  30 sec

Marching DB Lunges
55lb DBs for 5x5  30-45 sec

4 Sprints

Stretched


Glad to be back from a shitty flu.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 24, 2019)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x5. 30 sec

Supinated cable row
175lbs for 5x6.  30 sec

Wide lat pulldowns 
160lbs for 5x5 <30 sec

Incline db curls
30lb dbs for 5x5  30 sec

Stretched 


Did i say 30 sec?
This was done while fasted and with under 4 hours of SOBER sleep. Just had a shit schedule the last 36 hours. Not bad, considering.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2019)

Trap Bar Deads
315lbs for 5x3  30-45 sec

Romanian BB Deads
275lbs for 8x3  30-45 sec

Kettlebell circuit

stretched


I did 30 sec for most of the time, but when I feared fatigue, I waited a bit more.  No big deal.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x3  30 sec but wow, shit form
155lbs for 3x3. 30 sec again but i was fucked by here

Standing oh db press 
65lb dbs for 5x5. 30 sec

Decline bench 
185lbs for 4x8. 30 sec

Cycle now


Decline was that hard?! In fact, im a bit baffled to why i wasn't stronger. My breathing wasnt good and that always fucks up oh presses but jesus...


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2019)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 4x4

Marching db lunges 
45lb dbs for 5x5 

Goblet db squats 
90lb db for 4x6

Cycle now

All 30 sec rests.  I was psychologically spent when i got here. Somehow, i lost my garage door opener...in a room...all alone. Its not in there! It was clipped on me! This is the 2nd one ive lost within a year...AT WORK. HOW THE FUCK IS THIS POSSIBLE.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2019)

Weighted wide pullups 
70lbs for 3x3. 75 sec 

Weighted chins 
45lbs for 5x5  75 sec

HS Bilateral rows
3 plates on each side for 4x8  45 sec

6 sprints

Hangs n stretched 


I WANTED to do 8 sprints, but my 5th and 6th one were too lousy. I honestly felt extremely tired. Is this what passing out feels like?

The pulls i was a bit laid back with because i wanted good form.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2019)

Sumo deads
315lbs for 3x3 

Snatch grip deads 
225lbs for 5x5

Romanian db deads 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Cycle for 30 min
Stretched 


1st 2 exercises were maybe 90 sec. It was full recovery.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2019)

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 5x5  75 sec?

Alternating incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6  75 sec

Unilateral oh db press 
50lb db for 4x8  60 sec

Kettlebell circuit 
Core circuit
Cycle 30 min

No place to stretch 


Did full recoveries today to make way for low rests during the kettlebells.  May had overdid it cuz i lost steam. No...i mean i lost interest.


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2019)

Squats
275lbs for 5x5. 75-90 sec

Marching db lunges 
60lb dbs for 5x5  75 sec

Leg press
3 plates on each side for 3x10. 30 sec

No stretches. Gave myself some bigger rests and did the val salva maneuver.  Hmmmm have i been doing it wrong?


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
160lbs for 5x3  45 sec

Bench
225lbs for 5x5  45 sec

Standing oh db press 
65lb dbs for 4x8  45 sec; failed at 5 on set 4


This was yesterday and i just didnt give a shit.


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2019)

Conventional deads 
275lbs for 8x3. 45 sec (last 2 sets were 1 min)

Sumo deads 
225lbs for 5x5. 30 sec (last 3 sets were 45 sec)

Bands


Ran out of time this morning, which is why the rests are short. Still, i got a major workout from it cuz these deads, though not the heaviest, always tire me out.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2019)

All 30 sec!!!

Spider row
2 plates + 35lbs for 5x5

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5, RP in the last set

Db row
85lb db for 5x6

Curl
30lb db for 3x8, RP in last set

Reverse curl
35lb bar for 3x8


Decided if i want to lose fat, im gonna have to swallow some pride, lower the weight, and lower the rests.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2019)

Heavy db lunges 
70lb dbs for 8x3  30 sec, 6 moving steps

Weighted bar lunges 
70lbs for 4x6. 30 sec, 12 moving steps 

Goblet db squats 
90lb db for 3x10. 30 sec

Kinda stretched 


Ok 30 sec was ok until set 5, then i needed almost a full recovery,  then back to ~30 sec

The blondies ass kept me going as usual.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2019)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 8x3

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 5x5

Seated oh db press
60lb dbs for 4x8


----------



## REHH (May 17, 2019)

Bro your like a machine


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 17, 2019)

REHH said:


> Bro your like a machine


Right?  Pretty impressive and relentless.  He just keeps going and going.


----------



## REHH (May 17, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Right?  Pretty impressive and relentless.  He just keeps going and going.



Yeah him and fufu


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2019)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 8x3

Romanian db deads 
80lb dbs for 5x5

Hip dominant kettlebell circuit 

Sauna n stretching now


My grip was mighty bad today. 275lbs felt hard and 80lb dbs felt easy.
Back is sore so i did enough.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2019)

Weighted wide pullups 
45lbs for 8x3

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5. (Needed an rp on last 2 sets)

Db row
95lb dbs for 5x5

Curls
Reverse curls 

Sauna


My oh my, how the mighty have fallen. Well, maybe not. I didnt use straps, hardly any calories, and i was using 30 sec rests. Still...i dont think i shouldve struggled with those chins.
The db row, hah fuck me, now that shit was tough. I tried my best to keep it at 30 sec.

Saunas tolerance is down. I was not liking it at 10 min. Got out for 5 min then re entered and sat somewhere a cunt hair cooler. Lasted another 10.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2019)

Squats
275lbs for 6x3

Squats
225lbs for 5x5

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4x6, 12 steps

Cable crunches

All 30 sec today and it was done while fasted. Hard as fuck.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2019)

Standing oh bb press
165lbs for 8x3

Flat db press
95lb dbs for 5x5

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (rped and failed)

Kettlebell circuit 

Sauna now


30 sec rests for ohs, man, something about the breathing aspect. 165lbs was extremely hard with the other ohs suffering from it. Range of motion sucked and i cant do any val salva maneuver. I focus on my breathing too, perhaps too much, but theres something to do with the diaphragm and ohs. These may have to always be more than 30.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2019)

REHH said:


> Bro your like a machine


Cuz I dont make a new thread?  I try to look back on certain things, but I always forget.



TripleOvertime said:


> Right? Pretty impressive and relentless. He just keeps going and going.



Yeah, well, hopefully this will mean something some day.

Glad its entertaining!  I do have an IG.  How do I post it?


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2019)

Trap Bar deads
295lbs for 4x3 (too heavy)
275lbs for 4x3

Snatch Grip Deads
185lbs for 5x5

Romanian DB Deads
75lb DBs for 4x8

Hangs



Uhhhh, today may had been a day where I felt a loss of strength due to dehydration.  Some sort of percentage is lost when in that state and everything today not only felt heavy, but I couldnt maintain 30 sec rests.  I was drenched in sweat, out of breath, thirsty, and I stunk.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2019)

T bar rows
4 plates + 25lbs for 8x3

Unilateral hs row 
3 plates for 5x5

Supinated latpulldowns 
160lbs for 4x8

Cable curls
Reverse cable curls, both drop sets

Stretched 


Suprisingly, this was hard again. I hardly get winded or sweaty from rows, but i sure as shit did today. Still dizzy now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2019)

Squats
240lbs for 5x5

Marching db lunges 
50lb dbs for 8x3 

Leg press?
2 plates on each side for 4x8

Cycle now cuz iv3 got too much spare time 


My back was sore at where my love handles would be if i had them last time i did 275. Felt it again today at 240lbs. Got a crazy sweat going and i can do more but man do i NOT want to be tired today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2019)

Bench
275lbs for 5x3

Flat db press 
120lbs for 5, 5, 5, 3, 3 (had to do 45 sec)

Standing oh db press
50lb dbs for 4x8 

French press?
85lb bar for 3x8


Couldnt stretch cuz theres no place to do it.

275lbs at 30 sec...man. perhaps this is supposed to be hard?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2019)

Sumo Deads
315lbs for 8x3

Romanian Deads, conventional dead into position
225lbs for 5x5

Hip dominant Kettlebell circuit

Brisk walk at an incline for 15 min

Hangs


All 30 sec and I am dam proud of it.  My legs are all scraped up though from the fine tooth brail.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2019)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 8x3 

Wide pullups 
BW for 5x5 (last 2 sets needed 45 sec?!)

Seated neutral row
165lbs for 4x8

Curls
Flexbar
Theracane
Bands
Sauna now


Not sure why my strength sucked. I mean, sure, i switched the workouts, but chins are typically easy. Didnt expect the wides to be too hard for added weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 5x5 (couldnt get very last rep)

Alternating flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 

Series of floor kb getups 
Sauna now


Not much to say about tonights workout other than it worked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2019)

Squats
315lbs for 3, then 2 (full recovery)

225lbs for 8x3

Goblet Squat w/db between my legs?
110lb DB for 4x8

Jammer Drop sets x2

Self Myofacial
Stretched


God dammit.  Ok, I just bitched out on the 3x3 of heavy squats, but weird shit was going on ok?  Went back to my staples.
I used to do belt squats on the other gym and here on all the squat cages, there are elevated foot platforms that Ive always pondered if they could be good substitutes.  Tried the 110lb db and that shit was way too easy.  My grip wasnt happy about it though and carting that fucking thing all the way over to my cage sucked.  I am going to try using my dip belt next time and seeif I can safely set it up.


----------



## Montego (Jun 12, 2019)

AKIRA said:


> Squats
> 315lbs for 3, then 2 (full recovery)
> 
> 225lbs for 8x3
> ...


I haven't had the opportunity to use a belt squat. Looks like it would cut your nuts off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 13, 2019)

Spider row
4 plates for 8x3 

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 

T bar row
2 plates for 3x10

Face pulls
Cable rope curls

Theracane
Stretched 


That spider row, it isnt that much of a god send for lower backs cuz the cushion creates intraabdominal pressure and i feel sciatica almost the whole time. Chins were still barely done and t bars were too easy. Went the light route after the heavy t bars.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2019)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 8x3

Conventional deads 
225lbs for 5x5

Single legged rdls
40lb db for 4x8

SMF
Theracane 


Soooo...my back has had a lot of sciatica since my last deadlift day. I took some chances today and even lowered SOME weight and thus far, no pains. I even flipped the trap bar so that the handles werent so low to the ground. 

The exercise that really gave me troubles were the single legged rdls. My feet were like STAAAAAAAHHHHHP.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2019)

Bench for singles
315lbs for 6x1

Incline db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec; failed after 3 on the 5th)

Seated oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec; rped just after the 6th rep on 4, then did 3 more reps)

Close grip decline bench 
185lbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretched, bands, theracane like a motherfucker 


Ok so i can still do teh 315 and honestly, it felt easier than anticipated. I dont usually do singles for, well, anything, but if i did do them, theyd be for deads, which id like to revisit. Bench tho? Maybe never. I always go for the max, which is always a single, but its always progressive,  which means, my max isnt always spot on because im fatigued by that point.
Anyway, so the rest had approved rests. Inclines wouldve been 105, but they dont have them here. Perhaps 100s wouldve been ok.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2019)

Rack deads?
385lbs for 3x3 (1 min+)

Romanian bb deads 
276lns for 5x5 (1 min+)

SLDLs
70lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

McKenzie pressups

SMR
Theracane 
Bands 


Ok, ok! No more high reps, low rests on deads. Cant believe 8x3 is that bad, but anyway, i figured out a sorta way to do racks where im at.. Its not perfect but they worked.
Opted to not bitch out on Romanians but i guess i did bitch out on the stiff legged? I hardly do these so i focused on keeping my knees tight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2019)

Unilateral HS Row
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Pendlay rows 
185lbs for 8x3 (30 s3c)

Chin ups to 20
Needed 3 RPs 1st set
5 on the 2nd

Reverse curls
50lb bar for 5x5 (30 sec)

Stretched


God damn, did this in about 45 min. I was burning, i was sweating, i was panting, and i even went heavy on HS rows. Did those because i wanted to give my back a break.


Started thinking of doing certain push/pull days blended with legs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2019)

Squats
275lbs for 8x3 (full recovery, first set had 5 reps)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 6x3 (30-45 sec)

Kettlebell and core circuit


I was fucking SPENT TODAY.  I was more tired this morning than ive felt in a long time.  Woke up 3x in the morning and each time I fell back asleep, I dreamt.

BTW, This is me:  https://www.instagram.com/therealbrocklanders/


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2019)

Flat db press 
115lb dbs for 5x5

Alternating flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5

Stranding oh db press 
40lb dbs for 5x8

French press
80lb bar for 3x10

Leg raises
Cable crunch
Planks
X2

Stretched 


And to think, i thought about 120s! 115s were very hard. I got it, but barely. Decided to stay flat for the alternating. The ohs were too easy, same with the french press shit.

30 sec rests


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2019)

Full body time!

Romanian deads
295lbs for 8x3 (45 sec)

Weighted wide pullups 
25lbs for 8x3 (30-40 sec)

Good morning 
115lbs for 4x8 (30sec) 

Lat pulldowns,  supinated 
140lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Sauna now


Goal is lower first, then whatever i want. Today it was vertical pulls so next time it will be horizontal pulls. Squats/lunges will be accompanied by an upper push.
Today was weak cuz of helluva weekend. One for the ages and one i wont miss.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2019)

Belt squats
4 plates for 5x5 (30 sec)

Bench
295lbs for 5x3 (30-60 sec)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec; this is actually 4 steps per leg) 

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec; failed after 6)

Goblet db squats 
80lb db for 3x10 (30 sec)

Stretch


Ok, i dont know if it was the diarrhea last night but today was brutally hard. Granted, i blended full body pushes and those belt squats were uncomfortable, but i didnt think id be this taxed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2019)

Trap bar deads 
315lbs for 5x3

Spider row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (~45 sec)

Romanian db deads 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

HS Row, unilateral 
3 plates +25lbs for 4x6 (30 sec) 

Theracane
Bands


Another full body day and the 1st day ive taken creatine in years! I honestly felt great.
I remembered that i wanted to do LOW volume when it comes to deads, hence the 5x3 and it was basically full recovery. 315 was easy but i had to work somewhere where i need to be alert so i didnt want to take chances.
The rest of the pulls were fine, HS were too easy, but not by much. 10lbs extra woulda been better.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2019)

Weighted pullups
45lbs for 6x3 (45+ sec)

Conventional deads
315lbs for 6 singles

Weighted neutral chins
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Romanian db deads
95lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretched 


I guess i didnt put up my last dead/pull workout?
Anyway, lowered the volume on both heavy pulls. Thought of doing 8x3 for the pullups but i knew deads were coming up and i didnt want to be spent.
315 wasnt too hard. Love the singles, but i wonder if this will ever make me sore. It was nice to not be panting..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2019)

From yesterday...

Standing oh bb press 
170lbs for 6x3 (45 sec?)

Squats
245lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Leg press
5 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec)

Db thrusters
40lb dbs for 5x5

Cycle for 15 min at a bitch pace


Cant believe i did thrusters and i cant believe that it was hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2019)

Spider Row
4 plates for 6x3 (45 sec)

Trap dead, upside down
3 plates on each side for 6x3 (45 sec)

Romanian db deads 
110lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Seated supinated cable row 
170lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Some other arm, single legged rdls

Stretched

Ok, so spider rows DO hurt my back but because intra-abdominal pressure. I had no sciatica, did the workout, now i have it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2019)

Belt squats at school
4 plates for 5x8 (45 sec)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec...fuck theyre all 45)

Goblet db press
105lb db for 4x6

Incline db press 
85lb dbs for 4x8


Those belt squats...now its nice i can do em, but i dont know about a 5th plate. Shit will be too wide.
The other presses were fine, but the inclines, holy shit, that very last rep was a sensation. Ive not pressed to just before failure in years. It was a perfect volume.  I almost passed out, but i was not gonna fail this time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2019)

Rack deads
395lbs for 3x3 (1 min; strapped)

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Extra wide lat pulldowns
180lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
150lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Stretch that piri...


Some sciatica. Wouldnt be a good workout without it, huh.
Opted for the pulldowns instead for chins/pullups.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2019)

Squats 
290lbs for 3x3

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x3

Leg press 
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Circuit
Leg raises
55lb goblet squat
135lb rope pressdowns
135lb rope crunch
3x10

Cycle now


Gonna stretch after this, but im convinced the creatine works cuz that squat was easy. Ive had some sciatica and some blue days recently so i expected squats to be a bit of a bitch but it wasnt. The bb presses, however, did feel hard. The dbs, not at all. Leg press was funky. Though it felt pretty challenging, i was no where near failure. This rep scheme should be was truly tests the creatine as 3 reps isnt enough. 

Maybe shit was easy cuz of the lil break i had?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2019)

Sumo deads 
335lbs for 6x2 (1 min)

Pendlay rows
155lbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Romanian db deads 
80lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Theracane


RAN out of time!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2019)

Kettlebells for a month!

Jammer station 
2 plates for 3 reps
20kg snatch for 3 reps
20kg swing for 3 reps
25lb db curls in between for 5 reps
x2 (45 sec)

Jammer station
1 plate + 35lbs for 3 reps
20kg thrusters for 5 reps
26kg goblet squats for 6 reps
20lb windmills in between for 3 reps
x2 (45 sec)

Jammer station 
1 plate + 25lbs for 5 reps
32kg Romanian dead for 6 reps
Bilateral 32 kg swing for 5 reps
Jammer station 
1 plate for 5 reps
20lb single legged rdls in between for 3 reps
x2 (1 min)

Reverse hypers for 10
McKenzie pressups for 10
x3 (30 sec)

Theracane
Stretched like a mofo

Having some bad sciatica so im gonna avoid weight lifting for a month. Lets see how this goes..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2019)

60lb turkish getup for 2 reps
50lb turkish squat for 2 reps
45lb gladiator getup for 2 reps
25lb "punch" get up for 5 reps
20lb db curls for 5 reps in between each
x2 45 sec

60lb turkish squat for 2 reps
60lb swing for 6 reps
50lb snatch for 3 reps
50lb Turkish getup for 2 reps
20lb situps and windmills in between each
x2 60 sec

....dont remember when i did them, but i did 35lb gladiator with 3 shoulder presses within

Theracane 
Stretched 


A lot of pain today. The turkish squats were the only pain free ones. I had sciatica the worst only when bracing my core at the very end or start of the reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2019)

20kg snatch for 3 reps 
85lb dbs Romanian  deads for 5 reps
24kg unilateral swing for 3 reps
60lb curls in between for 5 reps

20kg gladiator  press up
24kg clean n press for 3 reps
20kg swing into row for 3 reps 
24kg turkish squat
60lb curls in between for 5 reps

2 plates in each side on jammers for 3 reps
85lb dbs ground based squat for 5 reps
32kg bilateral swing
60lb french press for 6 reps in between

4 arm exercises on the cables

Some stretching


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2019)

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (45 sec)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Dips
BW for 3x10 (30 sec)

Cable pressdowns 

Bands


Ok, well i did not feel like doing kettlebells today and decided to just do chest. Annnnnd rehab. It was not fun. Today hurt a lot.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2019)

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Wide Pullups
BW for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Rehab
SMF
Cycle for 20 min


Ok, Romanian is OUT.  That shit hurts right when I pick it up.  225lbs conventional, ya know, the harder lift?  That didnt hurt hardly at all.  Wonder if it would had I gone up in weight...
Did vertical pulls to burn calories.  
I was on a little vacation and though I did NOTHING, my ass still hurts.  That said, time to get back into it.  Truth is, it does feel a bit worse, so that attempt of a month of kettlebells did not help.


----------



## jolter604 (Aug 5, 2019)

Killing shit man


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2019)

Everything is 30 sec

Trap bar deads, bars high
315lbs for 8x3

Jammer station 
1 plate on each side for 5x5

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 

Band rehab and stretches


So...i walked into the gym with pain and walked out with hardly any. Is it cuz of everything i did or the rehab at the end? I did feel pain throughout almost all, but it never got worse. Now im at work and the pain timer is likely gonna reset.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2019)

T bar rows
4 plates + 10lbs for 8x3

Db rows
90lb dbs for 5x5

Face pulls
I think..140lbs for 5x8

50, 45, 40lb kb unilateral swings for 3 reps
~ss~
30lb db curls for 3 reps
x3

Everything was 30sec 

Rehab
Stretches/bands


Every morning is gonna start out w pain? Ugh, well, again ,i walked in with pain and walked out with none.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2019)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5

Decline bench
225lbs for 5x5 

Kettlebells that circulated on the above. 

Tried to sprint. 
Rehab

Walked out in pain


All was 30 sec but ya see line? Im in pain! Thats all that matters.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2019)

Bench
295lbs for 3x3 (75 sec)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Close grip bench
185lbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Kettlebell shit

Eliptical for 15 min
Rehab/bands/stretched 


Productive day. 295lbs felt challenging and i couldve done more sets, but i wanted to get the shorter rest workouts
And close grip hurt my wrist.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2019)

T bar row
4 plates + 15lbs for 8x3

Unilateral HS row 
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5

Chins
BW for 5x5

Face pulls
140lbs for 4x8

Reverse cable curls
Rehab


What a difference a good nights rest gives.
Yeah yeah, i did a vertical pull, but i just didnt want to do another horizontal pull, putting my back at risk.
Yesterday i mustve slept badly cuz it wasnt my ailment fucking with me, but just a tight lower back.
Btw, when doing my rehab, specifically my curtsey shit, best to not use 25lb dbs next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Same thing
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec here on out)

Thrusters
35lb dbs for 5x5

Cable rope pressdowns 
145lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Crunches
145lbs for 3x10

Hardly stretched 


Mmmmm but the small stretched i did were with bands and very needed.

Ran out of time today.

And...there was the tight ass blonde in there. She was MAYBE 21 and she was working out with a small kid whom MAYBE was 21...and that was her husband? Seriously, this hot ass girl decided that this was the only guy in her tiny undiscovered world that was the best?


----------



## REHH (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't let the pussy go to your head......lol


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2019)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 5x3

Conventional deads 
225lbs for 5x5

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 5x5 

Stretched 
Everything was 30 sec+

Trying stuff out. So far, ive got some muscle pain in lower back. Likely getting tugged by the tight piriformis. I don't know. Nice try, but i left grouchy.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2019)

Squats
245lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Brink squat
135lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 5x6 (30 sec)

Curtsy squats
Bands
McKenzie pressups
Stretched 


Piriformis feels better but i still have residual pain. New thing is standing, instead of tight pain, i have tingles. Sciatica, yes, but perhaps this is better?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2019)

Conventional deads 
285lbs for 6x3 (45 sec)

Weighted chins 
45lbs for 5x5 (30-60 sec)

Wide lat pulldowns 
150lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Rehab circuit
Bands
Stretched 


I used straps today cuz my god, that fucking barbell has some braille on it that just doesnt quit. Pain didnt worsen btw.
I wanted more time to do more shit, but i just dont know if im unsuited for it. I did kettlebells for a period of time and i felt like shit got worse, so i never feel like im doing enough.

228lbs today too, with jeans and shoes on..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2019)

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Incline db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Jammer station
2 plates on each side for 3x3 (45 sec)
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 3x3 (30 sec)
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x3 (20 sec)

Marching db lunges 
55lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Band rehab
Stretched 


Ok well...i was deadlifting the dbs into position and as the sets went on, my sciatica got worse. Think im caught in that "faulty healing cycle" so i didnt go heavy on the lunges, which didnt hurt.
Did a drop set on jammers, unintentionally. I wasnt being explosive so i had to drop weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2019)

Pendlay rows 
205lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Db row
100lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec; strapped)

T bar row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Spider row, supinated 
2 plates for 4x8 (30 sec)

Leg raises then cable crunches then cable curls

Theracane 
Bands
Stretched 


A little out of order but A-OK. I did do pendlays first cuz my explosiveness sucks, so wanted to do it fresh.
Wanted to do t bars next but was taken up.
Decided to not include any legs or rehab. Unsure if im overdoing that so ill rest n stretch instead.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
165lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Jammer station 
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 3x3
Thrusters
32kg kb for 3x5
Goblet oh press
32kg for 3x5
(45 sec)

Jammer station 
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3x3
Kb swing
32kg for 3x3
Unilateral oh db press 
35lb dbs for 3x5
(45 sec)

4 Sprints
15min cycle

Stretched


God damn did i want to go heavier, but im secretly happy i didnt. Im referring to the squats, but i knew id have left ober energy for the other movements. The sprints, i mean, my legs for the sprints felt heavy. Imagine if i went heavier..

Oh and i have another ass crush.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2019)

Conventional deads
335lbs for 5x2 (1 min )

Sumo deads
225lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Wide weighted pullups 
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec; needed rp)

Kettlebell circuit
Rehab
Stretched w bands


Ok...OK! No pain and im repping over 300lbs! Actually, set 3 had a scare. The first rep felt like something was bad happening on my right side, then the 2nd rep felt like i gave myself a new hernia...on the operated side. 4th set, i refocused and no problems.

Another joy is that certain banded rehab things i did had NO more pain. One still has a bit, so well keep at it.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2019)

Bench
295lbs for 5x3 (75 sec)

Bench, wider grip
245lbs for 5x5 (45 sec) 

Quad based kettlebell circuit

Stretched 


My oh my was today hard. The kettlebells destroyed my legs, and to t hink, i was all sore from benching earlier.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2019)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Alternating flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Trap bar deads, flipped
275lbs? for 5x5 (30 sec)

Floor press
110lb dbs for 3x5 (45 sec; 120lb dbs for the 1st set )

Dead hangs
Banded rehab
Stretched 


Good to be back. The trap bar was flipped and done as an easier quad work. Deadlifts like these are really ground based squats.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2019)

Conventional deads 
285lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 3x5 (45 sec)

Db row
90lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Stretched


Great day and done within 1 hour. Wish i had more time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2019)

Flat DB Press
120lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)

Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Db Squat
90lb DBs for 3x5
~ss~
Goblet DB Squat
90lb DB for 3x5 (1 min)

French Press
95lb bar for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretched


Mother of god, do NOT guzzle C4 before doing a workout.  Holy shit, I still feel woozy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2019)

Romanian deads, w 1 conventional to get in place
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
205lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Gms
95lbs for 3x10 (45 s3c)

Db curls
40lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Single legged rdls 
25lb dbs for 3x3
~ss~
Hammer db curls
25lb dbs for 3x5 (30 sec)

Stretched 


Ok, so Romanians were attempted and ummmm, im glad i did them, but i didnt like it. Something hurts right at my tailbone. No sciatica, so nerve pain while flossing, etc.
Forgot to bring my dip belt in so i did heavy lat pulldowns. I dont know why this shit always feels harder than it should but i maintained full rom for a change.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
185lbs for 5x3 (1 min+ ri)

Push press
135lbs for 5x5 (1 min or less ri)

Squat
225lbs for 8x3 (20 sec ri!)

Kettlebell circuit

Sprintsx6
Stretched


Decided to keep at this weight for reps. Its still whobbly, but im glad i kept at it.
The push press and squats were more for cardio, but mother of christ, i couldnt do the sprints full force cuz i got this pain in my low low back. I used my theracane before and after today and found the spot that is fucking with me. I feel like i fell on a stone! Its not a shooting pain or a muscle pain, just a blunt pain. Pinch pain is closest, but no, pinch is sharp.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2019)

Sumo deads
315lbs for 4x3 (~1 min ri)

T bar rows
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Unilateral HS row 
3 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

Core circuit:
28kg kb swings for 3
28kg kb suitcase deads for 3 each
20lb dbs curtsey lunges for 3 each
60lb bar curls for 6
x3, 30 sec ri

Bands


Just realized i brought in the theracane and didnt use it.
I did sumos, merely because ive not done them heavily in a while. I may never have done this heavy before too!  
I used straps for this and the t bars. Low back is tender, but my god, i think i have to TRY doing aome heavy stuff sometimes. Otherwise, how do i get better? Still, ive learned to use low volume and incorporate the straps. And now my grip likely sucks.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2019)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x8 (45-60 sec)

Decline bench
225lbs for 8, 8, 6, 6, 5 (45 sec)

Curtsey lunges
25lb dbs for 3x5
~ss~
Db squat
25lb dbs for 3x5 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit w/bands

Leg raises
~ss~
Rope cable pressdowns 

Theracane,  bands, stretched


I spent yesterday sitting on my ass playing borderlands.  I suppose..because of THAT, that right ass cheek is all pissed off again. I did some of the band work and it didnt hurt like it did when i first started rehab. However, my low back muscles just above my cheek sure responded to the theracane.

Oh! The reps! I decided to do some volume work today. It was....a lot more taxing than I anticipated. I really did not want to be seen squirming on a light weight decline, but...shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2019)

Trap Bar Deads
335lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Conventional Deads
315lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Weighted Chins
45lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

New kettlebell shit

Stretched


Not bad numbers for lower pull.  Not great, I am more glad that I stacked the exercises, sure, but Id like more numbers.  I used straps for everything btw.
I did do some new kettlebell shit, of which, I always shocks my system.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
160lbs for 6, 6, 5...and uh oh...
135lbs for 5 and, yep, pop (1 min)

Leg press 
5 plates on each side for 4x8 (1 min; last set had 10)

Some kettlebell shit to see how the pain feels..
Cycle for 18 min

Theracane like a mother fucker


160lbs is too much for a 4x6 rep scheme? Gee golly gosh, i fucking guess so, cuz i started to feel some neck pain near my spine. I dropped down the weight and in rep 5 or 6, i felt that ffffffT pop. Now i cant look up and to the left without pain. I then used the theracane and it really helped.  Seriously, after a few minutes with it, shit felt ok. Now, that its been a few min, shit is back.

God dammit, why does this happen when ive had GOOD sleep and ZERO alcohol and properly HYDRATED?! Lets see, if i can rep out 185 for 3....lets say 190 is my 3rm, whats 75% of that? Oh...142. Ok 85% is 161 tho and is 4x6 really that hard? With 1 min rests?

Apparently so


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 19, 2019)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit, why does this happen when ive had GOOD sleep and ZERO alcohol and properly HYDRATED?!



I hate that crap.  Previous injury?  Age?  Shit just happens?  RICE it and hope for the best is what I usually do.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2019)

Sumo deads
345lbs for 3x3

Unilateral HS row 
4 plates +30lbs on each side for 5x5 (< 60 sec)

Kettlebell circuit


Up early for a Gator game and squeezed this 1 in. Most ive done for sumos....i think. It certainly felt the part of being challenging.  Shins are bloody too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2019)

After a nightmarish day yesterday, needing klonopin for christs sake, check this out..

Squats
295lbs for 3x3

Squats, narrow
225lbs for 3x5
Squats, wide
225lbs for 3x5

Flat db press
105lb dbs for 4x8 (45-75 sec)

Weighted dips
45lbs for 8, 8, 5 and an rp, 5 and an rp, 6 and an rp (30-75 sec)

Hangs


See? Horrible, horrible day yesterday which led to a great day today.

Anxiety attacks galore is what it was from a whole Saturday of not only drinking heavily, but for the entire day . Why the fuck do i do that, when i know ill feel awful? I mean, awful isnt even the word when youre losing your mind.

I thought if ive had a drinking problem and as far as i can tell, there are 2 signs of alcoholism.  1, you need a drink the moment you wake up to get rid of the shakes. Now, this does happen to me after a day like Saturday, but not today and i wont tomorrow. Its only when im suffering. And 2, you cant stop once you begin. Now, Saturday is an anomaly and ive visited this la la land before, but yesterday, when i was drinking to get rid of the shakes, i knew when to stop. In fact, i have vodka at home, at my disposal, and i still knew when there was enough.

Im supposed to take klonopin or xanax when these attacks happen, but after the doc explained that the pills roughly do the same as alcohol, i avoid taking them. They are way too potent. Still, i woke up at around 3am and anxiety was back, almost full force. So, took klono, fell back asleep, and woke up unbelievably refreshed.  "A good night's rest" is a great remedy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2019)

Conventional Deads
Singles and got up to 365!

Weighted Wide Pullups
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Weighted Neutral pullups
25lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec; RP on last)

Drop sets of DB Curls
Single Legged RDLs
~ss~
Grip Strength

didnt stretch!


So, I decided to ramp things up a bit and once I got to 365, I stopped.  There were a lot of reps on warmups, but no sense logging them.  The pullups were humbled.  I just decided to focus on ROM.  Though the weight is lower, I am heavier.  That said, I did a RP near the end.  Because I used straps here and there, I decided to throw some grip shit in at the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2019)

Ferrari day

Seated oh db press 
75lb dbs for 5x5 (~60 sec)

Alternating Standing oh db press
40lb dbs for 5x8 (45 sec)

Marching weighted bar lunges 
75lb bar for 6x6 (30-45 sec)

Skullcrushers 
35lbs on each side for 5x8 (45 sec)

Bands


Pretty sore in other spots, but decided to do what i could. Doubled up on the upper presses and only did 1 lower. Remember, i fucked up my neck last time. Just about all fine now.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 27, 2019)

Conventional deads 
295lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Snatch deads
225lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Spider row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (<1 min)

Kettlebell circuit 
Cable crunches

Bands


Such an odd feeling, coming to the gym, warming up the deads, not wanting to be there...then leaving and thinking god damn that was good. I think it was the snatches...
The kettlebell circuit was dead rows, dead snatches, swings, with reverse db curls.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2019)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Close grip bench press 
225lbs for 4x6 (1 min; last set had 4, failed)

Small Turkish getup circuit 

Smf
Sauna now


Decided to do a workout before seeing the doc for a physical/checkup. They always say my BP is high and im either getting there after a drunk weekend, im stressed,  or on caffeine. Today well see if this makes a difference. 
The workout was ok. Short rests until the close grips.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2019)

Sumo deads
335lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Snatch deads
225lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 8x4 (30 sec RI)

Stretched


Ok, I opted out of doing more tonight so that I may do the rest tomorrow.  This is the Ferrari ideology.
I tried to maintain 30 sec, by my god, I really couldnt at the snatch deads, which have gotten much better.
The chins were 8x4, but by sets 7 and 8, I slowed down, considerably.  Set 8 was pretty much a failure as I had to jump up and do a negative 8th rep.  I did use straps throughout all workouts most of the time, but tried without them until it was too distracting.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2019)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 4x6 (30sec) 

Jammer station 
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x6 (30sec) 

Skullcrushers 
90lb bar for 4x8 (30 sec)

SMR
Light stretches 


Dem trap bar deads are more like squats than anything, so i lowered the weight and put them in rotation.  Not much to say other than this was a HR working session.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2019)

Singles of deads
Got up to 385lbs!

Tbar rows
3 plates + 30lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit x2 
Drop set of db curls, starting from 45s.


Mac truck for only 1 movement! And guess what? I feel good, my ego  is fed, and i didnt push it. Now,  the shit still felt hard, but if i did this again, i could go up.

The rest were Ferraris. High paced shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2019)

Squats
315lbs for 3x3

Weighted Wide Pullups
45lbs for 3x3 

Weighted Chins
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit


Not much to say other than I put a pull with the squats.  Love that I did 315 and I recorded it.  I look like this was a warm up.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2019)

Romanian deads
315lbs for 3x3

Decline bench 
295lbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec)

SLDLs
75lb dbs for 4x6 (30-45 sec)

Incline db press 
80lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Hair cut

2 kettlebell circuits

Stretched 


Back to Romanians and let's hope there isn't any fucking pain later. 
Nice having a day to myself.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2019)

Squats
255lbs for 5x5 (<1 min)

Marching db lunges 
50lb dbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec)

Spider row
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x8 (30-45 sec)

Db curls
40lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec; failed! Hah!)

Ok, i had a heart rate of 190 from the spider rows. You believe that shit?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2019)

Todays average rest was 60 sec

Trap bar deads 
365lbs? for 3x4

Standing oh bb press 
150lbs for 5x5

Alternating flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5

Hangs


Distracted today but my god i felt wayyytt weaker than i should. Good sleep, good calories...what gives?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2019)

Widest Lat pulldown you can do
210lbs for 4x6 (~1 minRI; last 2-3 sets strapped)

Supinated Lat pulldowns
150lbs for 4x8 (45 sec RI)

Leg Press
5 plates + 25lbs on each side for 10x5 (30-45 sec)

Hammer DB Curls
35lb DBs for 4x6 (30 sec RI)

No stretches


I wanna say tonights workout was  modest, but I dont know if ive ever gone as heavy on the wide pulldowns or, shit, the leg press too.  Not a bad way to end the day.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2019)

Conventional deads 
345lbs for 5x2 (~75 sec)

Ben ch
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

2 kettlebell circuit 

Band


That 345 did not seem hard and the rests were, what i thought, high. Buuuut i do remember getting nervous around set 4, so id prefer MORE rest if im going to get back up to snuff. Oh, first time doing a 2 rep volume. 
Bench was barely done, but it was when i did these rests that i FINALLY started to get amped up.
I dont get it, i had great sleep AND a pre workout. My ass shouldve been jittery.
Nope.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2019)

Squats
335lbs for 3x2

T bar rows
4 plates for 4x6 (45 sec)

Barbell stationary lunges
115lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

1 kettle circuit

Stretched 


Testing heavier waters and...well, my reps were slow. And it seems my psoas or something on my right above lateral ass cheek is tight. Now, that leg is tight..the TFL or sartorious(sp?) is tight. I did some SMR after the workout. Always forget to do it before...
Oh and i did lunges where pussy was, nothing big.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2019)

Sumo deads
315lbs for 3x5 (1 min?)

Snatch deads
245lbs for 8x3 (45-60 sec)

Kettlebell circuit for 3 rounds, 30 sec


The rum i had last night to celebrate a big win at work REALLY fucked me. I did not have my typical crippling amount, but i sure responded as if i did. Major headache all morning.  When it went away, i just felt hung. Hell, i still feel like it right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2019)

Marching db lunges
45lb dbs for 8x3
~ss~
Db curls
45lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits

Stretched 


Not much to say, just a super set day.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 20, 2019)

Good work out!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2019)

Flat db press 
130lb dbs for 5,5,5,5,3.5 (~75 sec)

Romanian db deads 
120lb dbs for 4x6 or was it 5x5? (75 sec)

Unilateral incline db press
75lb db for 4x6 (45 sec)

Hangs


Love that i can do the heaviest dbs here. I dont care if i failed, i loved it.
Did db Romanian and i was gonna do the 130s but kinda glad i didnt.
The unilateral press meant i only had 1 db and that shit was hard to keep straight. Heres where things went to shit. I had high hopes on doing kettlebells and some sprints, but after that unilateral shit, i was exhausted. Aggravated, i left.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2019)

Squats
265lbs for 5x5 (75 sec?)

Weighted wide pullups 
30lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Drop set of supinated chins
30lbs for 5
20pns for 5
10lbs for 5
BW for 5 x 2 (had some failures and RPs)

Clean n press circuit that wiped me the fuck out

Leg raises  
~ss~
Rope crunches
90lbs for 3x8


My oh my, do i want to fuck this girl. Ugh!

Anyway, didny want to go super heavy today since that kicked my ass yesterday.  Drop set was a nice touch.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2019)

Conventional deads
315lbs for 3x3 (1 min?)

GMs
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
65lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

2 kettlebell circuits

Cycle for 15 min (now)


Had a rough last couple of days and frankly, i am proud of myself for trucking as forward as i am now.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2019)

T bars
4 plates +25lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Marching db lunges
70lb dbs for 8x3 (45-60 sec)

Db row
95lb db for 4x6 (45 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits

Cycle for 15

Ill try to stretch. 


That t bar felt heavy today. Shit, ive done more than 5 plates, i think. Maybe it was 8x3?
Db rows and marching dbs were a bit easy.


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is this for everybody?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## REHH (Oct 25, 2019)

samgraves82 said:


> Is this for everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's got an eight-year log going on here bro.....machine


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 25, 2019)

REHH said:


> He's got an eight-year log going on here bro.....machine


I see that. That's why i asked first before butting in

PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2019)

Snatch grip deads 
245lbs for 8x3 (45-60 sec)

Incline bench
245lbs for 5x3 (45 sec)

Weighted dips
70lbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec)

2 kettlebell circuit 
Shit cycle for 20 min


That incline, jesus christ, the added rom is a killer. I struggled! The snatches were done with no grips and edged plates. Fucking hate edged plates.
Made 2 kettlebell vids and edited them on the cycle, hence the "shit" title.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2019)

30 sec only!!!!

Squats
255lbs for 8x3

Weighted chins
35lbs for 8x3

Marching db lunges 
~ss~
Db curls
35lb dbs for 5x5

Stretched....or tried.


Had a minimum amount of time but everything felt a tad too easy except the curls. The chins were strapless and that god damn bar was slippery. 
My...TFL or sartorius in my right quad is super tight.  Need to look up stretches that dont suck.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2019)

30sec day

Conventional deads 
335lbs for 3x3 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5

Romanian deads 
265lbs for 5x5

1 kettlebell circuit

Overhead french press?
90lbs + bar for 5x5

Sauna for 10 min


While deading, i was wondering if i got a new hernia where my last hernia was repaired. Unlikely, but i felt something god dammit. Didnt feel anything during much else or even now. Maybe it was something else.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2019)

30 sec day

T bars
3 plates for 8x3

Marching db lunges 
50lb dbs for 8x3

Spider row
3 plates? for 5x5

Unilateral DB curl
30lb db for 3x5
~ss~
Dead stop db row
70lb db for 3x5

Quad n core dominated circuit
Cycle but only for 10


Goddddddddd. Why the fuck did i embarrass myself? I cant remember how much shit i did cuz of what i said to my CRUSH on my way out.

So its halloween and some the trainers were in outfits, but they seemed minuscule. One was wearing pickle suit over her uniform. My crush was wearing a similar garment, but a cheeseburger. 
Now, i only thought that she and the other girl were wearing, what appeared to be, last minute costumes. I dont know why, but i thought they were wearing them because they 'forgot' to dress up. In other words, they didnt look creative. And my prick ass fucking said something to that.

I was on my way out, my crush was eating alone. I sat my bag down, took out my glasses and put in my mp3 player and approached. 

Know what i said?

Did they force you to wear that?

NO!

That was your idea?

YEAH!

Not bad.....and i just walked out. Only i heard her say:

"GOD!" on my way out.


I feel so gross now.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2019)

Back to verticals and horizontals..

Conventional deads 
345lbs for 3x3 (<1 min)

Sumo deads 
275lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Romanian db deads
70lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

1 kettlebell circuit 

Bands


Had a hard past 2 days. Sleep wasnt 100%, calories were low, and stress was high. Kept it modest today and skipped showering. I may do a double today, but unsure.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2019)

Bench
315lbs for 3x2
300lbs for 2
285lbs for 3x3 (60-75 sec)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Db row
95lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Incline db curl
35lb dbs for 5,5,5,5,4 (30 sec)

Didnt even have time to SHOWER. Ugh.
So...315 is still hard huh? Looking back i was thinking, damn, i never do bench so its no wonder why its so damn difficult. Even tried to do 300 3x3 and, nope.
Surprised the rows were as hard as they were. I wanted to do HS Row dammit!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2019)

Squats
335lbs for 3x3

Marching db lunges 
45lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Jesus, 1 kettlebell circuit?

Stretched 


335lbs felt...heavy. Not sure if my pace helped or hindered any type of progression. My rests were over a min and under 90 sec, but i was fresh enough. Perhaps Time Under Tension will cause strength gains next time.

Ok i did 1 thing ive not done before with the kettlebells and i was fucking destroyed. And the kb was 35lbs...only 1 of them..well, the 2nd movement had 2 but god damn, the starting move fucked me. Or perhaps the squats and lunges fucked me. Who knows, im fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2019)

Weighted wide pullups 
70lbs for 3x3 (75 sec)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 5x5 (<60 sec)

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Kettlebell circuit 
19 min of LISS treadmill


The pulls were mostly strapped and that 3x3 was ugly. I couldve rested more but i wasnt really tired or fatigued, despite the shit rom.
The seated oh press was hard and it was here that i didnt have a lot of motivation. It should be HERE that i feel 'into it.' I did a standard KB and then i did an easier hiit on the treadmill. A brisk pace for 30s and a semi brisk for 30s, 8 intervals. I never do this shit so i felt uncomfortable doing sprints. It was 3.4 for the rests and 4.4 for the pace. Not exactly sprints, but i need to start lower than i usually do.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2019)

Conventional deads 
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec) 

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

1 kettlebell circuit 
HIIT

Stretched 


Another shitty weekend spilling out into the Monday.  Ugh. Did 30 sec and had no "good" calories to fuel me.
Hiit was hardly hiit. I did intervals of 3.4 and 8.2. Thats not a sprint.


----------



## samgraves82 (Nov 11, 2019)

AKIRA said:


> Conventional deads
> 275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)
> 
> Romanian deads
> ...


It'll come back together brother!!!

bumpman82@protonmail.com for a list 
 h-as.pharma@tutamail to order


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2019)

Tbar row
5plates for 5x5 (1 min)

Decline bench....
295lbs for 6, 6, 5
275lbs for 3, 3 (1 min)

Unilateral HS Row,  pronated
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (45 sec)

1 kettlebell circuit
6 active walks @3.4, 6 sprints @9.0
Total 15 min

Stretched


Ok, hahah, i did 5 plates ONLY because this guy has a vid of him doing 5 reps with shit form. Just wanted to duplicate him, but better. 
That said, 295 declines were hard to get 6. Damn! Needed spots.
The HS row ended up being harder than i thought.
Did i different kb workout that ended up being too simple and those sprints? 9.0 wont cut it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2019)

Umm..Trap Bar deads?  Ground Based Squat
365lbs? for 3x3 (45 sec)

Marching DB Lunges
55lb Dbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

1 kettlebell circuit

Bands


Ok, I used this half ass trap bar since there were no squat racks/cages available.  Still, its essentially the same thing.  Like a Belt squat, but without the safety and you use ya grips!  
Now, 3x3 doesnt include the shit loads of warm ups I do.  I did a lot of work tonight and I did it on ephedra.

Kudos to me.  I decided to come home and eat what I have, skip the alcohol, and save that shit for another night.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2019)

Fuck your token!!!! God dammit.


I did trap bar deasa
365lbs for 3x3

fuckign marching db lunges 
55lb dbs for 8x3

1 kettlebell circuit 

bands


fuck this "token"


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2019)

Standing oh bb press 
170lbs for 5,5,5,4,3 (75 sec; RPs)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8,8,8,6? (1 min)

Chins to 20
BW for 3 RPs
Wide grip pullups to 10
BW for 4 RPs, 2 sets

6 sprints

Stretched 


Cant remember exactly what i did. 
I did do 2 exercises that were the same with different intensity and slightly different grips.
I then did a high volume pullup scheme. Chins i did for 1 set and needed 2 or 3 RPs.
I then tried to do wide grip, but that was worse. 2 sets, a lot of RPs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2019)

Sumo deads 
315lbs for 3x3 (60-75 sec)

Snatch deads
245lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

SLDLs
65lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Cycle now


Today was excellent. Everythi ng was up.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2019)

Decline bench
335lbs for 2 reps
325lbs for 3x3 (75-90 sec)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Bilateral hs row 
3 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

Preacher curl? Hahaaha
35lbs on each side for 5x5 (45 sec,  changing grips)

French press
100lb bar for 5x5 (30 sec)

6 sprints 

I wouldve done a normal bench, but today is Monday and i was at the college, so, couldn't get one. Still, 335lbs couldn't be done for 3 reps comfortably. Ill accept 325.
Flat db presses were ok. I started to slow down at the end, but they were full reps.

Once i got to the sprints, i was sluggish.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2019)

Injury day, yayyyy!

Squats
295lbs for 5
Same thing for 1, right side back seized up, RACKED.

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec)

Hack squat
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec)

Goblet? No.

Turkish getups
35lb kb for 10 total

Sprints? No.

Thera cane
Bands


God dammit. I was due for this..ugh, last squat day was 335lbs for 3x3. How the fuck? I had 2 days of Rest too. No, wait, maybe not. I cant see the date right now. Anyway, i did go to bed with half a klonopin and that was at 930pm. Worked out at 830am. That may have done it.

Anyway, no disc nerve shit. Meaning, i can sit on a chair upright, extend my knee and no pain. I can do some hip mobility and no pain. So...the muscle knotted up? I actually dont know the difference between a knotted up muscle and a pulled muscle.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2019)

Weighted wide pullups 
35lbs for 4x6 (1 min-75 sec; failed and RPs)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 

Seated oh unilateral neutral press
45lb db for 5x6

Cable pressdowns 
~ss~
Cable curls 

Flexbar
Stretched in 20 min sauna


Back is still fucked and im working around it, but my god, where the fuck is my pull strength?! That was horrible! And whats worse is that today marks day 3 on kreaklyn (sp?) creatine.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2019)

SMR

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Seated wide pronated cable row
210lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Face pulls
135lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Close grip bench
185lbs for 4x8 (may had been 5 sets; 45 sec; rped last set)

Db curl
30lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

SMR
Bands
Stretched 


Still working on that back and this theracane, have i said how awesome it is? I dont have a floor to work with at home so i finally could today, before and after the workout, and that knot was there and gone!
I haven't done 275 5x5 successfully in a while. Opted for some back friendly pulls too. HS rows are back friendly but i wanted to do something different.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2019)

SMR

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x8 (75 sec? Rped last set at 6)

Weighted wide pullups 
25lbs for 4x6 (75 sec?)

Weighted chins 
25lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Unilateral Standing oh db press 
45lb db for 5x8 (45 sec)

Supersets of reverse hypers and hypers
Eliptical for a hard 15 min


SMR
Bands
Stretched


Threw in extra reps today for the pushes and damn, that 135 got heavy. I was sweating, hr up, i had to take full rests.
The pulls were lighter but i figured id focus on full rom instead of shit rom and heavier weights.
Did core related work at the end. And i cant run so i did eliptical and God damn was it hard. Were only talking 80-70 rpms at 7-6 intensity.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2019)

Bench
290lbs for 5x5 (75-90 sec; failed just before the last rep)

Close grip bench
225lbs for 4x6 (60-75 sec; failed at the same spot?)

Spider row 
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Pre exhaustion
DB concentration curls
25lb db for 3x5
Dead stop row
75lb db for 3x5 (45 sec)

Hypertensions
BW for 3x10 with holds (30 sec) 

Core work w McKenzie pressups 
Eccentric db curls

Theracane 
Bands
Stretched 


How the fuck am i failing at the same spot? Psychological, im sure, but i may had gotten the last reps, i merely needed a spotter.
Did some mobility work and my back was fine. Tried swings and that was a no go.
Got some bad pain in my left elbow area during some curls, specifically neutral grip. Thats why i did the eccentrics.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 29, 2019)

Latpulldowns
220lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Supinated pulldowns
170lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

StandingOH BB Press
145lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Seated OH DB Press, 1st 2 sets normal grip, last 2 sets neutral grip
50lb DBs for 48 (45 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits

Stretched


First time Ive done 220lbs for latpulldowns I think.  The 'chins' were a tad easy.  Threw in the straps for fun.  The OHs were very hard.  Because they were after the pulls?  Love that back is almost back 100% this soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2019)

Bench
315lbs for 3x3 (rps, but read below]

Close grip bench 
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

T bar rows
3 plates for 5x5 (45 sec)

Unilateral hs row
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Glute ham raise
BW for 4x8

Theracane
Bands
Hangs


I was shaky today. Pre workouts fault. I seriously felt scared benching but god dammit i know i couldve done the scheme without rest pauses. 
The t bars pissed off my back so i bitched out and kept shit light. 

Ugh, thought my back was getting better.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2019)

Theracane

Marching DB Lunges
70lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min+ RI)

1 big ass Kettlebell circuit

Theracane
Bands
Stretched


Whenever I go up star steps, I skip a step and my back feels fine.  I have, however, felt shitty today.  I think those Glute Ham Raises tightened up my hams and my shit really hurts now.  Be that as it may, I tried....and succeeded.  Though I should not have gone this heavy, I came out more or less ok.  When I got to the KBs, I was nervous.  Yes, I thought I was on the verge of fucking up something.  But...I wanted to try so up went the first KB swing (35lbs) and NOTHING.  I did a swing, a snatch, a clean, a getup, and it was all ok.  Didnt go up in weight, but I did 3 rounds, with no active rests.  I was quite spent.  Now, lets see if i feel ok throughout tonight and in the morning.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 4, 2019)

What the fucking fuck!

Thera cane

Weighted chins
35lbs for 4x5 (1 min) 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Unilateral drop set on machine
105lbs, 95lbw, 85lbs---all the way to 55lbs. Each 8 reps (no rests)

Flexbar in sauna


Motherfucking fucking shit. First warm up body weight chin and i felt a snap in my left elbow. No golfers or tennis players pain, within this shit! I trucked on, like an idiot, but i tried the 5th set and it too much. Tried a pullup, nope. Went to do some presses and no pain.

So, great, my lower back is still grumpy and now i got a pissed off left elbow. No more pulls!

Ill have to look up to see what i did cuz my elbow hurt before i got to the gym.  I didnt use a lot of pull or grip strength yesterday...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2019)

All 30 sec or less

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x6 

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x6 

Bench
225lbs for 5x5 

Seated oh neutral db press 
45lb dbs for 5x5

Eccentric curls 10lb and 12lb dbs

Theracane 
Bands...like a motherfucker 


Welp. Its nice to be back in here but my elbow and back are still screwed. Did all i could. I did 'deadlift' the 95lb dbs into place and nothing. Weird huh? Its not cuz i was fresh cuz when i hurt my back, it was a 2nd set of 295, 40lbs less than the previous squat trip. I was fresh and going lighter. Maybe the remnants of klonopin really did fuck me.

Oh..hahah 225lb bench was hard with the rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2019)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 5x3 (30 sec)

Trap bar, flipped 
225lbs for 5x5 (30sec) 

Glute Ham Raise
BW for 3x8 (30sec) 

Eccentric db curl

Hangs
Stretched 


Just trying some lower pushes. Everything was fine and i instead did glutes than lunges. Just want something to do on the next lower workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2019)

SMR

Bench
305lbs for 3x3 (full recovery)

Close grip bench 
245lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Eccentric db curls 
17.5 db for 3x8

Reverse hypers 
4x10

SMR
Stretched 


The fuck, i was expecting to do more than 315 and here i was, scared of 305.
Back is feeling better.  Couple of moments of reminders, which is why the SMR is there. Thats the same as the theracane.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2019)

Sumo Deads
275lbs for 4x5

Romanian DB Deads
85lb Dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Back extensions
25lbs for 3x12 (30 sec)

Eccentric curls

Theracane
Stretched


Welllllllll, I was ok until the last set, rep 2.  I trucked on and stopped at set 4 and didnt go to the 5th.  Ugh.  So, I guess I was either not ready or too heavy.  I dont feel as bad as before, but god damn, lets see how I feel after shit gets inflamed while I rest.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2019)

Triple Threat said:


> Open mouth.
> Insert food.
> Chew and swallow.
> Repeat.


It's simple to follow.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2019)

SMR

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Incline bb press 
225lbs for 8x4 (4,4,4,4,3,3,3; 30-45 sec)

Spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (30 sec)

Eccentric cable curls
25lbs for 3x10

SMR


Lousy weekend calories got me this workout. All ill.mention is that the inclines got hard and i felt pain in ny elbow at the ends of set 2 on.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2019)

Trap bar deads 
295lbs for 4x3

Same thing
225lbs for 5x5 (45 s3c)

Marching db lunges 
30lb dbs for 2x25 (full rec; 25 is in a.total.set)

Single legged rdls 
25lb db for 4x6 (30sec) 

Drop set of cable crunches
~ss~
McKenzie pressups 

SMR
Bands like a motherfucker


So, today, the right side of my back held up fine, but my left ass cheek had some sciatica. Mother of christ...
I did all i could and im likely gonna be sore later.

Oh, and i did do kettlebells yesterday. My left elbow did not like any cleans.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2019)

Bench
285lbs for 5x3 (40 sec)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (40 sec)

Unilateral HS row, pronated
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 sec)

Face pulls
135lbs for 3x12 (30 sec)

Dips
BW for 3x12 (30sec) 

 Rope crunches 
175lbs for 5x5 hahahha

Cycle now


So...twas a good day until i put my dbs back. I deadlifted each up with 1 arm and yay, my left arm felt a snap. Again, in the deep elbow, not the sides where golfers or tennis elbows apply. Did some pulls and didnt hurt any worse than before the snap. Bah. I dont know..


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2019)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 5x5 (45 sec?)

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Kettlebell swings w squats
60lb kb for 5x5 (30 sec)

Back extensions 
BW for 4x8

Nerve flossing 
Bands
Stretched 


Doing what i can before my xmas trip. Not happy, but not bummed about the workout. Miss my routines  .


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2019)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x8 (75 sec)

Seated, pronated cable row
150lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Incline db press 
70lbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

60lb Kb swings x5
Ss
25lb windmills x5
3 each, 2 sets

Cycle for 35lbs


So my presses are good with the higher reps, but my pulls are still fucked. Reached out to a PT now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2020)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 6x3 (40 sec)

Trap bar deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

DB SLDL
75lb dbs for 3x8 (30 sec)

15lb eccentric curls 
3x10

Cycle now


Finally, some not so terrible numbers for deads. Didnt go up on trap bars, no, but i dont want to push my luck considering the last 3 days.
So it seems i have a bicep strain. Eccentrics are the recipe, of i can do them, but hard massaging the area came up 2x in my YT searches. Believe it or not, that made my tender area sore. Soreness brings up the blood and quickens the healing process. Err, thats the plan. Well see how it goes.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
145lbs for 4x6 (30 sec) 

Unilateral lat pulldowns 
65lbs? for 4x8 (30sec) 

Thrusters 
40lb dbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Eccentric neutral cable curls
Weak ass hiit for 15 min treadmill 
Cycle now, maybe will do hiit


Sort of a light day since i was here less than 24 hrs ago. I opted to only do 1 pull and only on the right side. I remember reading about muscle transference or preventive muscle breakdown if you do one side. May had been bullshit, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2020)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 4x8 (75 sec)

Spider Row
1 plate + 25lbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Face pulls
~ss~
Rope crunches 
125lbs for 3x12 (30 sec)


Kind of a badass day considering how fucked up i was last night. No pain in the pulls either, but cmon, look at that weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2020)

Marching db lunges 
60lb dbs for 8x3 (30sec) 

Trap bar deads 
245lbs? for 5x5 (45 sec)

Goblet db squats 
80lb db for 4x8 (30sec) 

Eccentric curls


Some sciatica, but overall ok.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
175lbs for 3x5 (90 sec?)

Same thing
135lbs for 5x3 (30 sec)

Lat pulldowns 
120lbs? for 5x8 (30 sec)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Eccentric cable curls


Kind of a uneventful night. That 175 felt scary. I had do something stressful at work today and i did lose sleep over it. Once i accomplished it, i felt exhausted vs accomplished. 
The lat pulldowns started to hurt but only at the last 2 sets and only a tad.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 7, 2020)

Conventional deads, singles
335lbs for 4 singles

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 5 or 6x3 (1 min)

Kettlebell swings/squats

Back extensions 
35lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Reverse hypers 
BW for 2x12 (30 sec)

Stretched


Heyyyyyy, look, decent weight! My left ass cheek had some piriformis syndrome going on and i did a foam roller at the end that was unreal.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2020)

Bench
295lbs for 6x3 (~1 min)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5 (~40 sec)

Pronated cable rows
160lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Face pulls
120lbs for 3x10 

Eccentric cable curls then db curls

SMR
Stretched


Great press day but mother of christ, the pulls ended up hurting at about the 6th rep on from set 3 on. Over a month now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2020)

Leg press
6 plates on each side 5x5 (1 min)

Trap bar deads
275lbs for 5x6 (1 min)

Reverse stationary lunges
30lb dbs for 3x8 (45 sec)

Smr
Stretched


Got a helluva schedule for the next few days and thought id use a workout to make me tired.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2020)

All workouts were 30sec, except the 1st

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Lat pulldowns, pronated
125lbs for 5x8 

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8

Eccentric db curls
20lb db for 2x10
15lb db for 2x12

Kettlebell circuit


God damn do i need to jerk off..

Anyway, just wanted to burn calories and that pain is still present.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2020)

Flat db press 
125lb dbs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Weighted dips
2 plates for 5x5 (1 min; didnt even try last rep)

Supinated cable row
135lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit
Cycle for 20 min


Nice heavy day. Bicep did fine on the rows, but the kettlebells were a different story.  Every time i do a new circuit, i get very fucki ng winded. One of the movements involved a clean and a round about snatch. No one other than me is going to know wtf im talking about..

If there was just a way to post an Instagram link.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2020)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 8x3

GMs
135lbs for 4x6 

Single legged rdls 
40lb db for 5x5

Theracane 
Sauna now


Direct lower back stuff. All rests were 30 sec btw. And that single legged shit was hard?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
180lbs for 3x3 (60-75 sec)

Standing oh bb press, wider grip
135lbs for 5x8 (30-45 sec)

Latpulldowns, pronated 
165lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Unilateral supinated latpulldowns 
Right arm was 75lbs
Left arm was 55lbs and eccentric
4x8 for both, 30sec 

25lb db eccentric curls 2x10
15lb "   "   "


Ok so a.good workout work around day. Heavy presses followed by lighter ones with a different grip. Instead of failing, i rested a bit more

The pulls...ok left arm didnt start hurting until the middle of rhe 3rd set. Christ on a stick. So i did unilateral pulls, with a supinated grip, and different intensity. 

Gotta do what i can..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2020)

All 30sec 

Decline bench 
265lbs for 8x3

Incline db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 

Supinated cable row
145lbs for 4x8

Face pulls
130lbs for 3x12

Sauna now


Light, quick workout. Drank a lot sat and sun. Yesterday was fucked cuz of that and again, its affected me. Getting a new wire, allegedly the worst one today. Figured if i could, workout before work then that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2020)

Trap bar deads (bar is 55lbs)
305lbs for 5x5 (90 sec-full)

Reverse stationary db lunges 
40lb dbs for 3x8 (75-90 sec)

Kettlebell circuit
Eccentric db curls

Glad to know that bar is 10lbs heavier cuz I was fucking WINDED today! Seriously, my god, its 5x5 with full rests and i needed them! 
Gym got some new kbs that I wanted to break in and I was thinking, how the fuck am i gonna do that..
I did a kb circuit that was lunge and get up heavy, but it was my shoulders that kept burning so much. With 1 min rest, that 1 kb circuit took almost 20 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2020)

Bench
305lbs for 5x3 (60-75 sec)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Rope cable pushdowns
155lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Straight bar cable pressdowns 
125lbs for 2x10 (30 sec) 

Facepulls
115lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Eccentric curls


Great press day. I did more isolations than normal because, though I wanted to do close grip bench, my wrist is a bit sore, so i replaced it. Pulls are minimized. Why?

Oh nothing ,just that I reinjured my left elbow again yesterday.  That said, today im getting a free rehab consultation.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2020)

Deads
335lbs for 6 singles 

Sumo deads
275lbs for 8x3 (30-60 sec)

Stretched


Lotta warm ups until those singles.  No sense reporting them, just glad nothing snapped today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Same thing, but wider grip
140lbs for 4x6 (45 sec; gave up after 4th last rep)

Seated oh db press 
45lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Cable pressdowns 
85lbs? for 5x8 (30 sec)

Cycle now 


No pulls of any kind and god damn does it make shit boring.
Had some oddball neck pain coming in and out of the pressdowns. Obviously, i was slouching into the weight, which i corrected each time it surfaced. 
Still, not a bad day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2020)

All 30 sec or less

Squats
225lbs for 7x3

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 2x10

Theracane

Goblet KB squats 
53lb kb for 4x10 

Theracane


Ahhh. Wonderful. Sooooo i was majorly rushed today and on the 6th set of 10, i went up too fast, and i suppose the bounce gave me a twinge in my left back near my hip. Piriformis has returned.
Motherfucking fucker.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2020)

Tried to do db presses today, but warming up with 65lb dbs was all i did. Back is still tight not a day later.

Theracane

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (90 sec)

Decline bench 
225lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Incline bench
135lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Theracane
Bands


Incline was super light and i believe that i couldve done a bit more. I wanted to do more reps, as in 4x10. And now, god dammit, maybe i did 5x8?
Anyway, the theracane is fantastic for the lower back knot. No sciatica, thank god, just shit stiffness.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2020)

Shock day???

Standing oh bb press 1 and a half reps
135lbs for 5x5 (1 min; failures)

Pre exhaust
Scaptions
20lb dbs for 5 reps
Then..
Seated oh db press 
40lb dbs for 5 reps, 4 sets (30 sec)

The road to 20..
Seated oh db press 
35lb dbs for 3 sets (30 sec)

Drop set
Lat pulldowns 
130, 120, 110, 100 for 10 each
Same thing but none over 6 reps

Cycle now


Gonna do my theracane in a bit. Im....fatiguing on the cycle. The resistance is 1! Im never this weak. Cycle must be screwed.
Anyway, yeah, twas a shock day. Lots of failures, lots of reps. Can you believe the GOOD gym doesnt have a shoulder press machine?!
First pulls in a while too. I was fine in the first drop set, but on the 2nd, i kept lowering the resistance whenever i f3pt elbow pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2020)

Another shock day and back to rehabbing the elbow. And now my back!

Theracane

1 and a half reps
Flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec; only did 5 on last 1 or 2 sets)

Alternating constant elbow flex or extended 
Flat db press
75lb dbs for 2 sets extended, 8 reps
Same thing for 2 sets flexed, 8 reps (30 sec)

Drop set
Chest press machine with 1 45 and 2 25s on each side
1st set got 10 reps each
2nd got 10, 8, 8
3rd got 8, 8, 10 (full recovery) 

Eccentric face pulls 
95lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Eccentric hammer curls 10-12lb db
Some wrist shit
Theracane 
Bands


Ok, so i was nervous about setting up the dbs due to this knot in my back. No sciatica when i raise my legs and that theracane hits it perfectly. I can also stretch into normal rom, painfully, but seems like its just a muscle. 
Anyway, today was fucking crazy. Despite my back pain being annoying, this shit was hard as fuck!
Everything seems self explanatory, even tho i kinda cant remember the drop set rep failures, i should speak on the 2nd exercise.
Basically, i began each set with 2 dbs, one stayed near my chest while the other performed 8 reps and when that 1 was done, it stayed flexed on my chest while the other did 8. Alternatively, the next set began with 1 rep of extension, so a regularl rep, but 1 arm remained in the extended position until the other one finished its 8 reps ,then they switched roles.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2020)

Just logging in that i did 2 exercises of jammer stations.

Did some overhead db presses with 35lb dbs coupled with the jammers and gladiator getups. Shoulders are wiped and my back is aching.

This is an unfamiliar ache. Normally, if i had sciatica, id sit with my legs dangling, extend a leg, and if i had pain in my lower back, that means ive got my  disc issue flaring up. I can also perform that test when doing....fuck, i cant remember, OH, hip mobility movements. I hold onto something and swing my leg backward and forward. Forward is sciatic, but this time...this time gentlemen, its when my leg swings backward. So..when i walk and i step forward, no pain, completely normal. But i better extend it again quickly because when that step becomes the back leg, pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2020)

Here, let me type this while in the ER...

Bench
275lbs for 8x3 (30 sec; last 2 sets are 45 sec)

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Supinated,  cable row
135lbs for 8x6 (30 sec)

Then came the theracane... and some stretching...then i changed clothes, walked to my motorcycle, and in less than 30 sec, i was in major pain.

I was in tears. A nice patron drove me to the er. And ive spent over 3 hours here this far. I couldnt sit at all. Standing and walking is a battle. 

When i had to be evaluated, they had me sit, i grew in pain, felt nauseous, went to puke, and after 2 gags, i was in the worst pain. I laid down on a fucking hospital floor, screaming. 

I am now zofran, percocet, valium, and 1 dopamine shot in and i feel better. I can sit, but it hurts still.

I turn 40 in 4 days.  First "muscle spasm."


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2020)

No, wait, i did 280lbs


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2020)

Bench press

225lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec rest; slight pain in low back and down to the knee, at 1st when laying down and getting up, during the later sets, i eased into position and that eliminated the pain)


Unilateral dumbbell floor press

80lb db for 5x6 (30 sec rest; NO pain whatsoever.?* I rolled the db to the space on the floor, never picking it up)


Seated cable, supinated row

130lbs for 4x10 (30 sec rest; setting up to do the 1st rep of every set had pain. No elbow pain)


Same thing, but neutral grips

105lbs for 2x12 (30 sec rest; same thing, id grab the handles, sit up straight, pull the cable to a suitable length to pull and, yep, pain, down the legs to just below knee. Pain in left elbow became present)


Standing Rope cable Face pulls, pronated grips

120lbs for 3x12 (30 sec rest; NO PAIN at all, including elbow)


Eccentric hammer db curls

12lb db for 4x10, 5 sec negatives (just noting this for consistency)?*


These are 3 supserseted movements that had a small 20-30 rest after the 3rd movement.?*


Bodyweight squats (no pain)

4x12

Banded clamshells (no pain)

4x12

Bilateral floor bridges (slight pain)

4x12


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2020)

Phys therapy 

Unilateral floor press 
110lb db for 5x5 (1 min)

Same thing
90lb db for 4x6 (30 sec)

Unilateral pronated HS row
2 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec ;2-3 negs)

Cable facepulls
130lbs for 2x12 (30 sec)

Eccentric db curls

Eliptical 15 min

Just doing what i can.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 21, 2020)

Damn dude.  Still in pain?  How are you feeling?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2020)

It's disc related so it will be a long time. 

It's 2 weeks today.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2020)

So i did my physical therapy shit. Fired through it actually,  with no pain.

Leg press
3 plates on each side for 4x10 (30-45 sec)

Single legged rdls 
25lb db for 5x5 (30 sec)

Cycle for 20 min

Phys therapy again

Some stretches



And now i feel back to shit. I walked in today not feeling a whole lot of pain. Stiffness and some pain, yes, but not past the knee. Well after todays workout, which had no pain, then i got it. Literally after i got up from stretching, it reminded me it was still there. Even affected my walking. Bah. Didnt really think id heal this fast.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 25, 2020)

Phys Therapy

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 3x8 (1 min)

Supinated Latpulldown, eccentric
165lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec )

Unilateral OH DB Press
40lb db for 4x8 (30 sec)

Eccentric curls

Eliptical 15 min

Phys Therapy


Nice that I can do OH presses but I sure as shit didnt want to push it.  Then, I did the pulldowns and no elbow pain!  Buuuuuut that unilateral OH DB Press, yeah, my QL didnt like that.
No pain during eliptical today!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2020)

Phys therapy 

Romanian db deads 
50lb dbs for 4x6 (30sec) 

Single legged rdls 
20lb db for 5x5 (30 sec)

Eccentric curls

Treadmill 16 min

Stretched 


Ok, so on every dead rep, i felt pain down both legs when coming to the top. Not that bad, but this kind of has to go away.

The treadmill was, get this, for 2 min, the pace was .8 and i was basically lunging. That pain in my left hip when stepping my right leg forward is almost gone, so i capitalized. Anyway, i did 2 min of that then 2 min of 3.6 regular pace. Made time go by fast, thank god.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2020)

Phys Therapy then massage

Floor Press
120lb DB for 5x5 (1 min)

Decline bench
225 4x6 (30 sec)

Cable Row, supinated
150lbs for 6x6 (30 sec)

Eccentric
Stretched


Had my 2 visit today and then got a massage.  I did some Henderson curls then some OH pressing the doc recommended.  Then I had my first massage in years.
That floor press was hard as fuck.  Everything else was a snap.


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

I need to get ahold of the owner I need my old name back for rep. And know what I?m talking about learning new


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2020)

Phy therapy 

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 4x8
~ss~
Jefferson curl
25lbs for 4x5 (30 sec)

Unilateral leg press
1 plate for 5x6 (30 sec)

Treadmill, alternating brisk walk w lunges
16 min

Stretched


4 plates is finally a decent weight, but i was a lil nervous. I tried to do 1 plate on each side for the unilateral work, but it seemed too hard. Major major major strength difference between my left and right leg. The left one just didnt feel all that stable.

Forgot to do these cable rotations that my phy therapy suggested.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2020)

Phy therapy 
All 30 sec

Unilateral floor press
100lb db for 4x6

Alternating floor db press 
75lb dbs for 4x8

Cable row, 2 supinated, 2 pronated 
135lbs for 4x8

Cable therapy...?
Eccentric cable curls

Stretched


Finally, a good day. Just about zero pain, but dammit, i want to use the fucking spider row!
I didn't want to do the floor press, but i thought, if i am gonna do them, i want to alternate them. Yeah, fuck off with that. I have to set up the left side cuz of my elbow, which leaves me doing a shitty 100lb db curl. Risky. 
Ok the rows. Pronated started to hurt, supinated didnt. Weird, cuz it was a chin up, meaning, a supinated grip, that started all of this.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2020)

Unilateral Flat DB press
95lb db for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Floor Press
105lb db for 5x5 (30 sec)

Supinated Cable Row
150lbs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Eccentric Curls

14kg KB Swing and Squat
~ss~
Unilateral KB Swing
3x5

Treadmill for 18 min

Stretched like a mofo


Yep, I tried doing some presses on a bench and I made it through!  Floor press and rows were the same.

I tried doing kettle bells and I was able to do it.  What I was doing was a bilateral swing, then a bilateral swing squat for 5 reps, then I did 5 reps of unilateral swings for 5, then finish with the 5 swing squats.  Then did it again for 2 more times.  Tiresome.  Painless.
I then did the whole lunge for 2 min, brisk walk for 2 min.  Eventually, that lunge shit burned too much, so I did 1 min, and increased the ramp and speed of the walk.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2020)

Phys therapy 

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 (30 se)

Some cable rehab
Cable crunches

Turkish getups....success 

Did 2 kb movements 

10 min eliptcal
10 treadmill 
10 cycle

Stretched quads


Leg press was kinda hard and this is with Jefferson curls not included. Because of that, i did another core workout, then threw in.crunches.
I tried some turkish getups and with a 16kg kb, i had success. I then dropped down to 12kgs and did an advanced workout that i couldnt do even before my injury.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2020)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
180lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
140lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Widest pronated latpulldowns 
105lbs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit
Eccentric curls
Walk + lunge for 10 min
Phys therapy 

Stretched


Loving that i can do certain kbs again. Still using the 14kg one, but in 1 of the movements, i used 2 of them.
No elbow pain, hence the light pronated pulls.
The walk + lunge shit was the track UF has. I was gonna lunge all one way, walk the the other. Well, 1 minute was all i can do and it was my right quad that just couldnt do it. Not injury wise...burn wise!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2020)

Phys therapy 

2 kettlebell circuits

15 min on cycle

Kinda stretched.



Just glad to be able to do it.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2020)

Phys therapy 

Unilateral floor press 
125lb db for 6x4 (60-75 sec)

Flat neutral db press
60lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Unilateral supinated hs rows
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Bilateral pronated hs rows
2 plates on each side for 2x10 (30 sec)

Preacher db curls
25lb dbs for 3x8 (30 sec)

Standing oh french press
70lb bar for 3x10 (30 sec)

Cable crunches
....and i forgot the cable phys therapy twists..

Hangs
Stretched


Wowser. 125lb dbs were tough. Also, picking up weights near 90lbs is risky. Avoided it, which is why the neutrals were so light. Good thing is, when i laid down on the bench, there was no pain.
I DID have pain in my arm when doing the pronated. This is crazy, a fucking supinated grip did this shit. OH!  I just remembered, i did 1 set of pronated and 1 set of neutral hs rows. They hurt equally.
The db curls hurt, but not in a sense of increasing pain like the other types of pulls.
Ugh.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2020)

Phys therapy 

Leg press
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Unilateral leg extensions 
1 plate for 5x8 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit with a 16kg

Cable crunches
Cable therapy 

HIIT cycle, 16 min

Stretched


Where is the strength? God damn. I was not feeling up to anything today cuz of the mri i had at 7am (got up at 6). That shit was scarier than the last 1 i got many years ago. Figured it would be easier. They gave me ear plugs, whereas last time they gave me musical headphones.
Anyway, the leg press felt tough to get through, but not so tough that i cant go up.
That leg extension however, mother of god, night and day difference between legs. I couldnt finish the left sides without some help from the right.
The kettlebells, the hiit, they were just ok. Like i said, that mri drained me.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2020)

I did work out yesterday but were talking 135lb deads, so fuck all that. Assessing pain since returning from back shit...again.

Floor press
100lb db for 5x5 (1 min)

Incline db press 
70lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Flat neutral db press 
70lb dbs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Neutral db curl

Core work 
Stretched


Just glad to be back. But, wow, lots of strength loss.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 20, 2020)

I was wondering where you?ve been.  All done with physical therapy?


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2020)

Hack squat
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min)

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 (1 min)

1 kettlebell movement 
Sprints
Stretched 


Ugh. The leg press shit. Hey, its not squats, but its something. Hack was hard, leg press was not.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2020)

Unilateral hs row 
3plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min)

Spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (45 sec)

Supinated seated row
135lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Db curls

Light stadium shit
Stretched 


Not bad for losing strength, allegedly.  The arm hurt here and there, but today i focused on the back. Very sore.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> I was wondering where you?ve been.  All done with physical therapy?



Nah, its a constant process.

Ive been out cuz the gyms have bee closed.


----------



## AKIRA (May 26, 2020)

Bench
\265lbs for 5x5 (1 min RI)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 3x10 (1 min RI)

2 kettlebell movements
Back Shit
Bands


265 isnt too shabby, especially how easy it felt....at first.  It wasnt until sets 4-5 that I remembered not benching in months.  Once I got to the db presses, I opted to do a traditional bodybuilder regime.  Because of this, I didnt do another press...  Well, I did with the kettlebells.

No sun today...and possibly this week.  So, no sprints.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2020)

Bilateral HS rows 
3 plates + 25lbs for 4 reps...too heavy
3 plates for 5x5 (1 min)

Spider row 
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (< 1 min)

Weighted chins
17lb bag for 4x8 (full recovery; 2 rps)

Reverse cable curls
Db curl rehab
Sprints
Abs

Stretched

So, i tried going up, on creatine, and not only did it feel heavy, but it hurt. Spider rows didnt hurt and the chins were tiring.

Arm hurts, but im more surprised that the creatine made zero difference.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
145lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Db skullcrushers 
40lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Db therapy 

Sprints
Shitload of stadium pushups (66)
Stretched


A bit rushed today and on creatine, so i increased the volume a bit. Glad to get those oh presses in like that. Havent touched them since before the silliness. 
The pushups are 32 down then 32 up, with some extra reps in there at the bottom. Going down the bleachers is a bitch because of how each rep is set up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2020)

Sumo deads
185lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Romanian db deads 
65lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec; each set began with 1 ground based squat) 

Kettlebell swing circuit
Reverse hypers
Stadium steps

Bands


Yay, 185. Fucking yay. Well, this is something, at least. I also did this under duress. Had no fucking idea i drank myself stupid last night, yet here i was. I feel a bit disgusted with myself about last night. Still, i did get this in and by the time i got to the stadium, i was kinda spent. No sprints.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2020)

Weighted Chins
27lbs~ for 5x5 (<1 min)

Supinated Cable Rows
160lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Spider Row
2 plates for 4x8

2 kettlebell circuits
reverse hypers
35lb db curls


Yikes.  No stretches?  
Today I did supinated only chins and wow, NO PAIN.  This was the movement that fucked my elbow, but neutrals are what hurts now?  Fine.  Fuck neautrals.  Never liked em anyway.
Great day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2020)

Huh?  I didnt put in my last quad movement?  Fuck, well, I think i did better.

Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min)

Marching Weighted Lunge
65lb bar for 6x5 (45 sec; 10 steps each set)

Practiced some 1 legged getups coupled with 
Goblet Squats
65lb db for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretched
Raining again!


Anyway, yeah, I think I did 5 plates last time and I was nervous.  Also remember using a 55lb bar for lunges and being irritated by it because it was a lil easy.  Someone else was using the 65lb bar.
Last night I could not sleep for shit.  Id say I was stressed, but I honestly wasnt.  I am still on furlough, awaiting jaw surgery, and have had some jaw pain recently from the braces.  I dont know how bad this could get and the feeling of unknowing is scary.  Still, I felt fine and took my normal sleep shit.  I also divided my drinking by over half.  I had 4 drinks and the 4th was just before 5pm, so why  the fuck was I up til past 4am?  Woke up at 1030 and did 6 plates at 12pm.  I am holding myself back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2020)

Floor press
110lb db for 5x5 (<75 sec)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x10 (45 s3c)

2 kettlebell movements 
Core shit
Bands


Great day. Cant believe 110lb dbs was heavy. Everything was just right.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2020)

Conventional deads 
205lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

20kg KB dead snatch for 3
Same weight snatch for 3
Same weight swings, unilateral 

Reverse hypers

Sprints 
Bands


Deads felt easy and good. Started to feel a weird pain in my left ass side somewhere within the Romanian deads. At this moment though, im a ok. Just massively dehydrated.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2020)

T bar row
3 plates for 4x8 (45 sec)

Supinated Lat pulldown
195lbs for 4x8 (45-60 sec; 1 RP)

Spider Row
2 plates for 4x10 (45-60 sec; 1 RP

DB Curls
Flexbar


Rainy, cloudy day so no sprints, and I didnt care to do any kettlebells, so, fuck it, lets just do a bodybuilder day.
Nothing to say about it really, other than being extra careful on the tbars.  Felt a twitch in the lower right back, but it didnt develop.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2020)

Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Same thing
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (30 sec)

Sprints
Stadium lunges
Bands


Its sunny today, so fuck doing a lot of heavy presses, lets just do what we need and get out there!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2020)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (45-60 sec; failed at 6th on 4th set)

Decline close grip bench 
135lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Seated oh neutral db press
30lb dbs for 3x12 (30 sec)


Hung over work out day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2020)

Trap Deads
225lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Romanian Deads
225lbs for 4x8 (30-75 sec)

Reverse Hypers

Stadium shit
Bands


225lbs is more of an acceptable weight, though not for my size.  Still, I was happy to do this without a problem.  Started to feel some oddness in my left ass cheek.  Ive wondered if it was because of the reps.  When I got to the hypers, the pain was felt in every rep.  Once I got to the stadium and did my sprints (today was without weight and was done in 9 min), the pain was completely gone.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2020)

Weighted Chins
~27lbs for 5x5 (30-45 sec)

Wide Lat Pulldowns
155lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Spider Row (drop sets)
1 plate + 45 separate pounds for 5 reps
1 plate + 35 separate pounds for 5 reps
1 plate + 25 separate pounds for 5 reps
1 plates for 5 reps (4 sets, full recovery)

30lb DB curls
Kettlebell circuit
Sprints


Normally I do NOT leave the gym sweaty and today I did, before I went to the stadium.  The chins were the same as last time, but I tried to rest less.  The pulldowns, I think was 4x8.  I maintained strict form, but the left arm did start to feel stiff.  The last 2 sets had a more rushed tempo.  The spider rows, obviously, was a drop set.  The curls did have a RP.  The kettlebells were a bit of a joke.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2020)

Back to movements..

bench
275lbs for 8x3 (<1 min...fuck it, everything has this rest scheme)

Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x8

Spider Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 8x6

Hip mobility shit
Bands


Decided to SKIP the stadium, due to some piri pain.  Hard to say now if this is disc shit or muscle shit.  I suspected the impact of the runs at the stadium werent helping.  That said, each time I deadlifted the DBs up to press, I was nervous.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2020)

Weighted chins 
~32lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Hip shit
Sprints


Really liked what i did today after a hard hangover yesterday. I wanted to go heavier on the bbs, but when i got there, i moved my neck and now im crippled. Didnt want to press luck so kept it modest.
Sprints were just that...just 1 set. Too tired.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2020)

Sumos
225lbs for 8x3

Standing Romanian db deads 
70lb dbs.for 5x6? (Each set started w a ground based squat)

Reverse hypers
Some kb stuff
Some hip stuff

Stretched


So, listen to this shit, my back held up fine but my left lats are all tight! Dis some SMR and holy shit did it go away immediately, but its back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2020)

Flat DB Press
110lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min)

Tbar Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Spider Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

A shit load of pressing kettlebells
Stretched
Sprints


Today I was nervous but happy because I was deadlifting the DBs into place for the presses.  Then when I got to the next exercise, a pull, I didnt WANT to do the t bars cuz it puts my back at risk..  Did it anyway and as of now, my left ass cheek is jarring.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2020)

Hack Squat
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (45 sec)

Marching DB Lunges with backpack
40lb DBs w/~25lbs for 6x5 (45 sec; 10 steps each set)

Goblet DB Squat
75lb DB for 5x8 (30 sec)

Stadium lunges and...holy shit 90 of them...3 times.

Small stretches


Had some right knee pain today.  Nothing to panic about.  Great day, honestly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 8x3 (<1 min)

Weighted chins
~37lbs for 8x3 (20 sec)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Wide latpulldowns
160lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

40lb db skullcrushers 
30lb db curls

Dead hangs


Golly. Guess it was a good day, but i just didnt want to come here. Only did cuz of boredom.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2020)

DB Row
100lb DB for 5x5 (1 min)

Spider Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 5x6 (1 min; strapped)

Bench
225lbs for 4 or 5x8 (1 min)

Close Grip Bench
185lbs for 5x6 (45 sec)

Big sprints


I am inputting this late and I dont remember what I did for presses as pulls took the spotlight.  I know that bench was hard and I was on creatine.
When I got to the sprints, I did something different.  I did more beyond the 32 steps and tried to do the 90. I failed.  I did 73. Twice.  Then again for 60....then again at 75, but after a long rest.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2020)

Trap Bar Deads
~245lbs for 5x5 (~1 min)

Romanian DB Deads
75lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

Kettlebell circuit within reverse hypers
Stretched

8 sprints


Yikes, I stretched then did sprints?  Well, I am awaiting some important news and these idle hands are frisky.  
But, it was a nice day!  I did the workouts with little problem.  I do feel some left ass cheek pain, but its nothing really new.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2020)

Weighted Chins with different bag
~37lbs for 8x3 (30-45 sec)

Latpulldowns
165lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 5x5 (45-60 sec)

Seated Neutral OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Kettlebells


Yesterday was a stressful day with little recovery.  I dodged THAT bullet, but I may be fired upon this week.  
Right when I woke up, I thought I got some potentially bad news when it came to my claim regarding my bike.  Later, I did get some good insurance news.  Then, I get an alert speaking about my gym requiring masks....then I saw I didnt have to wear it DURING working out.  Ok, thats 2 things I worried about that turned out ok.  I just one good phone call about my job.  Just that phone call and it has to be good.  Then, Ill feel at ease.

I used a newer bag today and its 15lbs without the phone.  I added 20lbs, so lets say its actually 35lbs and it was easy.  The lat pulldowns hurt here and there with my left elbow....AND my right shoulder?  Unsure if I logged some odd shoulder pain last time I did barbell lifts, but its stuck around.  I felt it during the presses, but only in spots.  Not chronic pain, just when things move slightly in some way.

Rain today, so skipped the stadium and did kettlebells.

This mask shit is shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2020)

Hack squat 
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x8 (60-90 sec)

Stationary bb lunge
95lbs for 4x8 (60 sec)

Marching db lunge with 17lb bag
40lb dbs for 6x5 (45 sec)

Stadium was closed!


Knee pain again, but it went away. I opted to do slightly more weight and reps on the hack. The bb lunges were done not alternately. 

Cant believe the stadium was closed. Did a 20 min campus walk.


----------



## Widenymous (Jul 5, 2020)

Nice. 

I'm glad people are still logging their workouts online. That's motivation right there!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2020)

Bench
295lbs for 5x3 (75-90 sec)

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (<1 min) 

Spider row
2 plates + 35lbs for 4x8 (45 sec; strapped)

Kettlebell circuit with many dead rows


295lbs was hard. Perhaps i couldve done more sets, but that 5th set was a struggle. Ive not done heavy bench presses in a while. I miss it. With the loss of deads and squats, id like to tackle this, but id just end up fucking something up.
I only did i horizontal pull, but i went to failure without failing. When i got to the kettlebells, i did many rows in between hard fucking kb core related shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2020)

Sumo deads
245lbs for 8x3 (30-40 sec)

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Unilateral kb swings
20kg for 3x5 each
~ss~
Reverse hypers
BW for 3x10 (30 sec)

Bands


245lbs aint shit but im pain free. Ill accept it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 8, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Seated unsupported oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Lat pulldowns 
150lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Weighted chins
15lb bag for 5x8 (45 sec; strapped;rps; failures)

Neutral & supinated unilateral eccentric curls

Sprints x 18


I cant get into my log to see what i did so i did some high volume shit. And i cant believe i had that many failures on the chins.
Stadium is kinda sunny....though im just sitting in the clouds now. I did do the sprint run with the bag twice. Wasnt that easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2020)

......somehow i cant log in via my desktop?

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (45 sec)

Hack squats 
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec)

Goblet db squats 
60lb db for 3x12 (30 sec)

Stadium lunges
90x2 going up
11x9 going across
Walk up 90

Bands


Yeah, im looking at my desktop right now, loggin in and repeatedly coming back to a login screen.

Anyway, high volume day. Lets see if i get sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2020)

Spider row 
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped) 

T bar row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Decline close grip bench 
135lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Stretched


Majorly draggin ass today. Good pulls, 1 heavy, 1 volume. The presses couldve been better. 135lbs was easy as fuck...at first.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2020)

Trap bar deads
255lbs for 5, 3, 3, 2, stop! 

Reverse hypers 
~ss~
Unilateral 18 kg kb swing

Sprints


Right side back had a pop and its now been 4 hours.  Shits inflamed. Great, here we go again. On a safer movement at only 255.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2020)

Weighted Chins
25lbs + ~15lb bag for 5x5 (1 min)

Wide Pullups
BW for 10x3 (30 sec)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Seated OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits
A shit load of stretching


WOW.  My back is almost 100%.  The massage I had yesterday, an hour on that area, 2 hours after the injury, that may be how I can get around this.  Awesome awesome awesome.  Cant believe how good it feels and I JUST fucked it up.

That said, I didnt bring straps and I was able to do a good amount of pulls.  I did wide pulls, low volume, no weight, just to assess my elbow.  It was still difficult, nonetheless.
The presses were light, mainly cuz I was being careful about the back.  Yes it feels good, but lets not go crazy.
Let the record reflect that I was bored and kinda sluggish or depressed.  Then I did the kettlebells and I felt great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2020)

Floor Press
120lb DB for 5x5 (75 sec)

Decline Bench
245lbs for 8,8,8,4-RP-6 (1 min; failed)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Supinated Cable Row
150lbs for 3x10 (30 sec )

Cable super sets of unilateral curls and pressdowns
 Kettlebell circuit

Stretched


Taking care of my back and did the heaviest DB they have here...  It was very hard actually.  So much that it fucked with my decline bench.  The pulls were back friendly and my elbow held up great.  
I am skipping the stadium today, but that KB circuit took 11 min alone.  Once I was done stretching, I noticed it had been 2 hours.  So...stadium can wait.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2020)

Leg press 
5plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min)

Marching weighted bar lunges w/15lb bag
85lb bar for 6x8 (45-60 sec; 4 steps each leg)

2 kettlebell circuits
On my way to stadium


Hard day after a klonopin Sunday. Got laid Saturday and sleep was fucked, resulting in an anxious day so...benzos. Hate it cuz, it works, but has a residual effect. It seemed to have finally past, hence the desire for a stadium run. Eating a smoothie now, so hopefully it wont gastrointestinally interfere.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
145lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Weighted chins w 15lb bag
35lbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped; rp at the end)

Wide Latpulldowns 
165lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Unsupported OH DB press 
55lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Db curl

Dead hangs
Some hip stretches that i fucked up


Got some unnecessary stressful news last night, fucking up my sleep. Everything was affected. Couldnt even do 4x10 presses. Though i was sweating, i was not happy about today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 23, 2020)

Floor Press
120lb DB for 5x5 (<75 sec)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min)

Spider Row
3 plates for 4x6 (45 sec)

Unilateral Supinated Cable Row
75lbs for 4x8 (30 sec )

Leg Raises
~ss~
Cable Crunches (cramped up!)

Stretched


Today was better than last time across the board.  I did deadlift the 95lb dbs into place, but I was scared.  When I got to the spider row, my goal was to do the same intensity last time, but something 'spoke up' in my lower back, of which feels fine right now.  That said, I only did 3 plates and strapped my hands.  I went to do cable rows and decided to do them 1 side at a time, since the floor presses are unilateral.

Fuck abs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2020)

Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (>60 sec)

Hack Squat
2 plates on each side for 5x8 (<60 sec)

Leg Extensions
75lbs for 3x10 (30 sec; 3rd set was unilateral)

1 new KB Circuit
A shitload of mobility and stretches


Nervous day, but glad I did it.  The right piriformis or QL is all flared up.  I took some days off so this is from....sitting?  Anyway 6 plates was easy but that last set hurt my right knee.  WTF?  
Hack squats were more for volume and pain management.  The leg extensions were something I just wanted to try and my left leg, the side most fucked from the last serious back injury, is still weak.  I thought I was fine but in set 2, I was not extending my leg as far as the right.  Thats why I did unilateral.
Skipping the stadium and did some new KB stuff.  Its a blunder to my mind to see me get extremely winded with a 16kg KB.  Not only that, but I now remember I got seriously light headed on I think the 2nd set of leg presses.  My mask was off....  I suppose the pre workout decided to finally work after having a break.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2020)

Weighted chins w 15lb bag
35lbs for 5x5 (1 min;strapped)

Pullups w 15lb bag
BW for 6x3 (30 sec; strapped) 
Same thing without bag
BW 4x3 (30 sec; strapped) 

Unsupported oh db press 
65ln dbs for 5x5 (<60 sec)

Standing oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Mobility stuff


Ran out of time today..
I did 5x5 instead of 4x6 and though no RPs, i did do that last rep badly.
Dabbled in the pullups and elbow is better.
Switched the ohs and 65 is too light for seated but i dont have the confidence to set up heavier dbs.
All day yesterday and this morning, my knee has been irritated. I hope this isnt arthritis. Maybe the patellafemoral syndrome returned?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2020)

Ugh... should I really log a rehab one?

Ok..
Conventional Deadlifts
135lbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Romanian DB Deads squatting each DBs into position
50lb DBs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Reverse Hypers
BW for 4x10 (30 sec)

Kettlebells
Mobility
a shit ton of stretches w bands


I am gonna see if I can add my IG on here cuz the mobility shit I do are not-so-graceful copies of other IG people doing these mobility and kettlebell movements.  I sometimes record mine..

Anyway, I did have pain today but nothing that I dont feel when I am doing other workouts or when I am not doing anything!  Might as well TRY to get something out of this..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2020)

MAX OUT DAY

Bench
315
325
335
345
355...and stopped

Floor Press
110lb DB for 5x5 (1 min)

Pronated Bilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Neutral Grip Cable Row
150lbs for 3x10 (30+ sec)

Close Grip bench
225lbs for 8x4 (30 sec)

Unilateral Supported DB Curl
40lb db for 5
35lb db for 4x5 (30 sec)

Stretched like a mofo.....and throughout the bench pressing


365 is my PB but 355 being right behind it with little training for strength is a nice feat considering my luck lately.
Once I got to the pulls, my strength was shot.  The rows were strapped btw.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2020)

Fuck, should I even list this?

Leg Press
4 plates on each side 4x8 (30 sec)

Hack Squat
pain

Reverse Lunge
pain

Goblet squat
pain

Leg extensions
60lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Some Kettlebells


Not sure what the fuck is going on, but the right knee got all pissed off during the 1st set of hack squats.  Hack squats are kinda new and I wonder if they pissed off that joint.  I dont feel like I have a lot of room to move, regardless of where I put my feet.  Its as if I am grinding the fuck out of my knees here.  Perhaps, cuz my shit didnt like anything else.  On the 3rd rep on everything else, the pain returned.  I was really hurting during the lunges.
Reached out to my PT friend and he made some suggestions.  No sense listing them here.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2020)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 4x6 (<60 sec)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 4x8 (~45 sec)

Weighted Chins
15lb bag for 4x6 (30+ sec)

Latpulldowns
175lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

DB curls + wrist curls

Dead hangs


Today was the epitome of an average day.  Nothing great, but not bad. I wanted to do some stuff cardio wise, but it was raining.  However....my knee is still on the fritz and I didnt want to push it.  Bah...I still wouldve went to the stadium cuz I had the energy.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2020)

Romanian DB Deads
85lb DBs for 5x5 (30-45 sec; first 2 sets unstrapped)

Kettlebells
Mobility
Sprints at stadium x 10

Bands


Rehabbing the knee makes for silly entries.  I did record the KB movement on my IG.  Check it or wreck it.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 5, 2020)

Db row
110lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min; last 3 sets were strapped)

Spider row 
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (45 sec; strapped on last 2 sets)

Unilateral flat db press 
95lb db for 5x5 (45 sec)

Flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x8 (30.sec)

Reverse curls
45lbs for 3x10 (30sec) 

Dead hangs

10 sprints
Flexbar



Flipped it do i can do heavier pulls this time. My elbow held up!
Not much else to say other than the unilateral press was crazy. Doing 1 db on a bench invokes a lot of core!

Ok so 10 sprints again. Last time i did them without the bag, it took just until 20 min. Today was over 12 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2020)

Physical therapy shit

Eccentric Leg Press
3 plates on each side.....nope
2 plates on each side for 5x5 (30 sec; last set was 10 reps; legs were placed high and narrow)

Bulagarian DB Squats
30lb dbs for 4x8 (30+ sec)

Small Step ups
75lb bar for 4x10 (30 sec)

Leg Extensions
60lbs on each leg, they were eccentrics and they hurt

BW Cossox squats

Bands


Ok, well, today was ...different.  I was dying at the bulgarians and the extensions, but the rest was easy.  Pain was present during the leg press the whole time.  Tried to not go as deep, but the shit was so easy.  I did what I could to avoid pain.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2020)

Weighted chins
45lbs for 5x5 (<1 min; strapped)

Wide Latpulldowns
175lbs for 4x8 (<60 sec)

Standing OH DB press
65lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)


Found out my dad died. Nothing else to speak of.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2020)

I forgot to put in my last workout?

Ok, I think i did..
Romanian DB Deads
95lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)

Single Legged RDLs
35lb dbs for 4x6

Reverse Hypers coupled with KB Swings


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2020)

Incline bb press
255lbs for 6x3 (<60 sec)

Flat db press
85lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Unilateral hs row
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 6x3 (<60 sec; strapped)

Bilateral hs row
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

1 kettlebell circuit


Didnt stretch but gonna get a haircut.
First time ive done incline bb press and i think this was a PB. PB, yeah thats right, i like personal best over personal recors.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2020)

Just did 9 sprints.  Took 10:30.  That was with the bag that is on its last legs.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2020)

Bulgarian db squats 
45lb dbs for 4x6 (all workouts are less than a min rest)

Step ups
95lb bar for 4x8

Leg press 
2 plates on each side for 4x10

2 kettlebells 

Some stretches



No knee pain, thank god, but more dad shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2020)

Weighted chins
35lbs = 15lb bag for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

Pullups
15lb bag for 5, 3, 3, 3 (30 sec)
Same thing
BW for 3,3,3,3,3 (30 sec; some strapped)


Standing OH DB press
60lb dbs for 4x8 (60 sec)


A kettlebell circuit that I sucked doing.


Skipping the stadium since I feel sore.  Ive been getting injured here and there for years now.  Getting older, yadda yadda, but Ive also reduced my protein for years like a mother fucker.  So, I am home right now eating a ~50g protein smoothie.
The workout!  Oh yeah..
Ok the chins were damn good.  I tried to maintain full ROM and that bag maybe 14lbs, I dont know.  When I did the pullups, they are pronated grip and they are not that wide.  Elbows started to hurt and I wont call this a failure yet because of the heavy chins I did beforehand.
The presses were tiring and there was only 1 exercise because my deltoids are sore from 2 days ago...the incline benching.  I had planned on doing some shoulder pressing KB movements but this new 1 I tried really fucked with me.  I was dying.  I did some 30lb db curls in between and my arms were fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2020)

Conventional Deads
225lbs for 8x3 (45 sec)

Romaniand DB Deads
85lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec)

2 Kettlebell circuits

Bands


Ok, I did conventional and though I felt a twinge on 1 rep, I never failed or got hurt.  I am very happy.  However, I am still humbled, hence the lowered romanians and skipping the stadium.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2020)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 3x8 (1 min)

Latpulldowns
180lbs for 3x8 (1 min)

Chins
BW for 4x8 (1 min; strapped?  RPed?!)

Seated Unsupprted OH DB Press
55lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min)

Dead Hangs

Sprints x 10
Situps 3x10


Xanax hangovers are real.  I was fucking bad today, real bad.  Loss of strength, loss of endurance, etc.  Luckily, its burnt out.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2020)

Marching DB Lunge w/15lb bag
50lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

Bulgarian Squat
45lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Step Ups
105lb bar for 4x8 (1 min)

1 kettlebell circuit that was too hard

Flexbar


Almost zero sleep last night.  I was thinking about an 8am appointment that was supposed to dictate a surgery scheduling, depending on the results.  That said, today wasnt that bad and NO KNEE PAIN.  That is a big win.  Nothing, boys and girls, and I increased or kept the intensity from last time.  My grip, however, is abysmal, which is why i did the flexbar.  Skipped stretching because I was so fucking destroyed during the kettlebell workout.  I lowered the weight and I was still fucked.  Obviously, this is where that lack of sleep affected me.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2020)

Floor Press
120lb DB for 5x5 (~75 sec)

DB Row
100lb DB for 4x6 (45 sec; strapped)

Weighted Dip
1 plate for 4x8 (45 sec)

Spider Row, pronated
2 plates for 4x8 (45 sec)

1 kettlebell movement
22 min on cycle


Rough start of the day and it didnt matter cuz here I was, getting a good workout in regardless.  
The kettlebells are getting harder or im getting slower.  I added more rests and still I was winded like a motherfucker.  I did the cycle cuz I wanted to spend some more time in the gym today and it was raining.  That said, I had anxiety during the cycle....why?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2020)

test the signature..


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 21, 2020)

Just catching back up in here.  Sorry about your dad Akira.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2020)

Sumo Deads
245lbs for 8x3 (<60 sec)

Romanian DB Deads
90lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec)

2 Kettlebell circuits
Mobility + kettlebells

Bands


I was strapped during the romanian and the sumos....hmm.  They felt tight, but no pain, no residual pain, no odd nerve shit down  the legs.  I guess that means it was a success, but I was nervous nonetheless.  I rested a bit more so that I can not be so winded during the kettlebells.  It worked, but only by so much.  I am on beta blockers and have been for half a year, but I take a half a pill usually.  Yesterday I took the whole pill and also, I didnt drink or spend money.  I ate pretty well, maybe less calories than usual, but they were GOOD calories.  My heart rate today wasnt as high as usual, which is what these pills do, but its deceiving.  I feel like I am working out hard...and Im not.  It sucks, and is why I take half.
Speaking of calories, Ive not gotten a gram of protein per pound of bodyweight in...maybe over a year.  Shit, maybe more.  Is that why I get hurt routinely?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2020)

Weighted chins
55lbs for 5x5 (75 sec; 1st rep wasnt strapped)

Latpulldowns
150lbs for 4x8 (1 min; eccentric reps)

Dropsets...
Standing OH DB Press
55lb, 50lb, 45lb DBs for 6 reps each
1 min
45, 50, 55 for 5 reps each
1 min
then back down like before

10 sprints


My elbow is starting to hurt again and its an ache that happens after the pulls.  Thats why i did those tiring eccentrics.  I did some drop sets that killed me but cured my boredom.
I got to the stadium and what I do is I walk the perimeter of the inside portion, meaning the steps outside.  I get to the center of the sun, then either go up each flight or 1 flight for 10 times.  Today, a coach apparently asked me to walk around his students.  I look and thought.....there are like 5 of them and they are 30 feet apart.  I asked him if he was serious.

Guess he didnt read up on covid and UV light, not to mention the 6 feet requirement.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 27, 2020)

Flat db press
100lb dbs for 4x8 (75 sec)

Flat unilateral db press
85lb db for 4x8 (1 min)

Face pulls
125lbs for 5x8 (1 min)

Elbow shit


Not much to say today. Elbow has been giving me shit, so i only did 1 pull.
Had to haul ass for a drs appointment.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2020)

Romanian BB Deads
245lbs for 5x5 (full recovery; 1st 3 sets staggered grip)

Romanian/SLDL w dbs
90lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Single Legged DB RDLs
40lb DB for 2x5, each side
~ss~
Unilateral Farmer walks
4xlength for floor ( no rest)

Grip holds
90lb DBs for 30s, 26s, 24s (yikes)

bands


My QL is extremely tight.  I did some squat walks 2 days ago and I remember getting bad cramps that I mostly just worked through.  Well, I paid for it.  I almost didnt come to the gym, I was that tight.  However, the more I move, the more it gets better, so I used it to my advantage and attempted some deads.
245lbs aint great, but its better than what ive been doing, so I like it.  I took a chance and didnt go down on the DBs and, again, I was delighted.  My grip is screwed though.  Funny how far it drops when there is no more heavy deads.


----------



## jolter604 (Aug 28, 2020)

AKIRA said:


> Romanian BB Deads
> 245lbs for 5x5 (full recovery; 1st 3 sets staggered grip)
> 
> Romanian/SLDL w dbs
> ...


Keep up the good work man.
You are pushing threw and that says a lot.
Hope your QL gets better


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Keep up the good work man.
> You are pushing threw and that says a lot.
> Hope your QL gets better



Its already better today, thanks.

Muscles heal fast, thank god, thanks to the blood flow.

Its disc shit that really scares me.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2020)

Standing OH BB Press
185lbs for 3x3 (full)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 5x5 (1 min?)

Drop set of OH presses, like last time, but today it was 60lb, 55lb, then 50lb DBs for 5 reps each, 3 sets, 1 min rest

2 Kettlebell circuits
Dead hangs


Vid of the 185lb lift is in my IG and it was hard, yes, I wouldve done more.  OH presses are finicky.  I know of how vulnerable the shoulders are in when doing this and it takes just 1 slip up.
That said, I went down with the pulls.  My elbow didnt hurt...then I did the KBs.  Then it did.


----------



## jolter604 (Aug 30, 2020)

AKIRA said:


> Its already better today, thanks.
> 
> Muscles heal fast, thank god, thanks to the blood flow.
> 
> Its disc shit that really scares me.


I just got off disability for a twisted lower back.
Today I trained arms hard.
If felt so damn good I almost shed a tear.
I was doing light weight and reps but way different.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2020)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 5x5 (full; 2 sets unstrapped)

Step ups
55lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

Some interesting KB shit


No knee pain!  The QL is still there and yes, I shouldve stretched, but I was focusing on the rain, since I ride a motorcycle.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2020)

Spider Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (75 sec; strapped)

Unilateral Supinated Row
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (full)

Decline bench
275lbs for 4x6 (~1 min)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
80lb DB for 4x8 (1 min)

Some awesome HIIT coupled with runs x 2 (20 min)

9 stadium sprints
situps

Baked


So.  Had a panic attack or anxiety or whatever.  I was fucked.  I was on Nitraflex, not a full scoop, and Ive done it before, with LESS calories.  It maybe cuz of this new medicine I am on or I drank it too fast.  I dont know.  I had to use more rests than wanted and honestly, at one point, I got mad and went nuts.  I had a good workout, a great one, but this feeling just fucked me.
On the flip side, when I was 'going nuts,' I did some KB work that had some treadmill sprints...which were hardly sprints.  My god was it hard..but fantastic!  
So on my way to the stadium, I started feeling it again!  God dammit.  Did the runs, felt fine, laid out to get some sun, and it came back.  Nothing now, but who knows when Ill get it again.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2020)

Conventional deads
235lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

Romanian deads 
235lbs for 5x5 (1 min; staggered) 

Romanian db deads
80lb dbs for 4x6
~ss~
Single legged rdls 
40lb db for 4x5 (1 min)

Bands


Thats all i did today and i guess it was a success. A hottie introduced herself to me..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2020)

Weighted Chins
50lbs + bag for 6x3 (30-full; strapped)

Latpulldowns
175lbs for 5x6 (1 min)

Standing OH DB Press
65lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min)

HIIT x2


Lowered the volume and elbow didnt hurt!  Until I had to hoist up the DBs for the presses.

Ugh.  God dammit.

HIIT was filmed.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2020)

Marching DB Lunges
50lb Dbs for 4x6 (less than 1 min)

Step ups
40lb DBs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec)

Leg Ext
60lbs for 4x12 (30 sec)

Stretched like a mofo


Last night I was up til 4 because it was my first night bouncing in decades.  Back was killing me from all the standing and not moving.  A bit nervous about tonight.  I woke up at 943am.  No alcohol last night, so limited sober sleep.  That said, I thought, fuck..I need a day off from the gym.  But...Im gonna stay home and play video games for 12 hours?  That will hurt my back even more, so Im gonna go do a bodybuilder quad day.
And.....my back hurt here and there, sometimes scaring me, but I feel better now than I did when I woke up and much better than last night.  
No pussy to jerk off to though.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2020)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 5x5 (1 min; last set had 6)

Flat DB Press
90lbs for 5x8 (1 min)

DB Row but Supinated?
85lb DB for 4x8 (1 min)

Spider Row, Pronated
2 plates for 4x10 (45 sec)

HIIT x 2
Dead hangs
Stadium shit


Day after a rest day from a trip and, once again, the Nitraflex had me wiggin.  Didnt finish it this time and thank god cuz my workouts were great.  
Weighted Dips were easy.  Can go up.  Used straps to seat my wrists on...
Everything else was volume heavy and because a machine was taken up, I tried to do DB Rows, under handed.  Mannnnn, it feels weird.  Even with straps, I still couldnt feel like I was getting it right.  That said, It actually killed my biceps.
Did the whole running on the treadmills within KB work and again, it killed.  Then I topped it off with 4 sprints and some LISS at the stadium.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2020)

Sumo deads
255lbs for 8x3 ( 1min+)

Romanian deads 
235lbs for 5x5 (1 min; first 2 were staggered) 

Reverse hypers 
Bw for 4x10 (30 sec)

Bands


I was nervous this entire time. Im glad i did it and glad i used a humbling increase, but hot damn this sucks.
So far no aches.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
160lbs for 4x6 (full)

Unsupported seated oh db press
50lb dbs for 4x8 (<1 min)

Weighted chins 
25lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Lat pulldowns 
160lbs for 4x8 (45 sec) 

Hiit x 2

Dead hangs


My anxiety is quite high right now. I didnt drink much last night, but i woke up wayyy too early. Ugh, why does that happen? And, cmon now, didnt drink much but i did, didnt i?
I just cant get better at my workouts when i am feeling like this. Also hardly had any calories yesterday, but the bulk of them came from fried foods at night, the last meal that powered todays workout.
Still...i survived.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2020)

Bench
300lbs for 3x3 (full)

Weighted Dips
115lbs for 5x5 (~1 min)

Bilateral Supinated Row
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec; strapped on last 2 sets)

Shit load of curls
Flexbar

LISS for 30 min

Dead hangs


Worked out due to boredom and, can we talk about something for a moment?  Ive not drank in 2.5 days (Thursday I did drink, but it was nothing) and 300lbs was hard.  I wanted to do more sets, but I was already arching my back on set 2!  Cmon....I should be stronger than this when I have nothing holding me back.
That said, my left elbow has been hurting me during kettlebells and its pain site is around where the tennis elbow injury would be, so thats why I did some curls, the flexbar, and skipped kettlebells.  Yesterday, which i didnt log, was all kettlebells.  Thats why there was only 1 pull.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 13, 2020)

Still following.  Pretty impressive how consistent you are.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2020)

Marching db lunges 
55lb DBS for 5x5 (~75 sec)

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 4x6 (45 sec)

Goblet db squat
75lb db for 4x8 (45 sec)

Leg extensions 
60lbs on each leg for 4x12 (30 sec)

Sauna 10 min


Was gonna stretch in the sauna but some ugly bitch with hairy armpits scared me.
I didnt drink fri and sat....and hardly on thurs. My anxiety dropped just about completely.  Drank a tad yesterday and i felt it come back. Under control but still...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Still following.  Pretty impressive how consistent you are.



Out of boredom, frankly


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2020)

Weighted Chins w 10lb bag
35lbs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped on 3-5 sets)

Lat pulldowns
165lbs for 3x8 (45 sec)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

A fucking hard HIIT

Sauna 12 min


So weird to struggle when I have not drank, had good calories, and decent sleep.  Lowered the volume and intensity today to give my elbow a break, but I also wanted to be 'fresher' for some KBs.  That was a pipedream.  Shit, by the time I got to the presses, I had to take more seconds to rest during the warm ups.  Still, I powered through the HIIT and am thankful for it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2020)

Romanian BB Deads
265lbs for 5x5 (~1 min)

Romanian DB Deads
95lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min)

KB workout/ HIIT

24kg KB Swings x 5
~ss~
BW Reverse Hypers x 5
x2, 2 sets

Stretched
Flexbar


I was nervous from last night until today because I had an appointment speaking about my jaw surgery.  Nothing to be afraid of, but I was drained, regardless.
That said, I did ok today, even increasing the BBs 20lbs.  Went up on the DBs too and no problems.  Silver lining.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2020)

Flat DB Press
110lb Dbs for 4x8 (<90 sec)

Supinated Cable Row
150lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Face Pulls
105lbs for 4x12 (30 sec)

Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Went to the stadium and it was closed!!!!


ZERO pussy in the gym and though I felt 'off,' I kinda felt good.  Lots of volume and I am happy that I was able to deadlift the DBs onto the bench.  Been scared to do that, hence the previous Floor Press replacements.  

Ugh.  Sunny day and the motherfucking stadium...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2020)

Cant believe I didnt put in yesterdays workout.  Lemme see if i can remember while I have this headache

Leg Press
6 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x6 (~75 sec)

DB Squat
85lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min)

Reverse DB Lunges
35lb DBs for 5x5 (45 sec)

KB circuit

10 sprints

Bands


Went heavy on the leg presses and no knee pain.  I get little to no satisfaction from this shit.  Stadium was open but the sun wasnt very cooperative.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2020)

Standing OH BB Press
155lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Weighted Chins
40lbs w/10lb bag for 5x5 (1 min; strapped; last set sucked)

Seated Shoulder Press
100lbs on each side? for 4x8 (45 sec)

Stadium sprints x9
Flex bar


Stressed about my surgery, so little sleep.  Felt like I hardly did anything and my elbow is still fucking with me.  Sun was out though.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2020)

Conventional Deads
245lbs for 3x3 (1 min)

2 Kettlebell circuits that were recorded

Bands
Flexbar


No sense in ever typing out what I did with the kettlebells, but I had to baby my arm.  I did focus on hip dominant shit to supplement the posterior chain.  245lbs felt easy but...it always did.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2020)

Doing some light stuff today and ill explain why..

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 5x10 (45 sec)

Leg extensions 
60lbs on each side for 4x12 (45 sec)

Cycle now..15 min

Will do flex bar in sauna


Last night was the worst panic attack i have had....at least in years. I was playing a game called FTL, which is a relaxing game. And bam! Indigestion, sweats, fear, what else???? I immediately took xanax and some unisom for sleep. I had planned on going to bed early due to being hung all day. This was....just before 9pm and i was still feeling a headache. I was drinking water all day, taking apsirins, 2 showers, slept late, wasnt much else to do. I did, however, say fuck it and made a strong drink some time around 6 and had planned to go watch some footballs. The drink, at the time, helped, but as i got dressed, i realized my headache was still present and going out to spend money, drinking more poison just wasnt in the cards. Got undressed and 3 hours later the attack happened.

This fucker fought the xanax. I had to take another one! I went in my bedroom, folded laundry, and put on stranger things. Some times i had to turn it off cuz i couldnt pay attention.  I spoke to myself and thought, shit, am i nauseous? I had some frozen pizza which didnt sit right, but despite it being shit food, its not gonna make me sick. I kept sweating and couldnt sit still, even though the xanax was making me dizzy. 

I got done with laundry, put the show back on, and did some fucking stretches on my bed. I started to relax and turned off the tv, but when i took the moment to fall asleep, it came back. Put the show back on and this cycle repeated 2x. Eventually i did go to sleep and had dreams within dreams. I was talking to my sister in my dream about the xanax and how much i had to fight.

So...i got up after 1pm and here i am. No anxiety now, but fatigue from the benzos. Never had anxiety that resisted the xanax, of which i hardly take.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2020)

Bench
275lbs for 4x6 (1 min-full rec; failed at the last rep)

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min; failed at the same shit..last rep)

Flex bar
10 stadium sprints
Flex bar


I dont think Ive ever done 4x6 of 275.  Ive done 5x5 and its hard, and wow.  I truly had immense strength on set 1.  Set 2, I felt way too pumped.  I lost steam and felt that lack when I went to the DP presses.
Sprints, however, were 10 min.  Thats 10 sprints to the usual 9 and I did it in 10.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2020)

Sumo deads
265lbs for 5x3 (~75 sec)

Romanian db deads 
95lb dbs for 5x8 (1 min) 

Flexbar and bands in 13 min sauna


Yikes! Stretching in the sauna made things much more intense. 150 bpm! 
Anyway, the sumos made me nervous but after set 3, i opted to do 2 more. Glad i did.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2020)

Marching DB Lunges
60lb DBs for 5x5 (full recovery; strapped)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 4x10 (1 min)

Tabata x 2

Sauna for 10 min....then 3, doing Flexbar in it
Stretched


My back was really shaky during those lunges, but thats after another caloric deficit weekend, replaced with alcohol.  Ugh.  Still....4 pounds up from last time I did lunges.  Worked so well, my quads burned during the leg press.  Cant remember the last time that occurred.
The tabata....christ.  
Ok, I did 
20 sec sprints
10 sec rests
20 sec 20kg KB Swings
10 sec rests
20 sec sprints
10 sec rests
20 sec 20kg KB Squats
10 sec rests
20 sec sprints


Then I did it again, starting with the swings that time, but still made sure to end doing sprints.  Sprints, hah, yeah right.  I looked awful.  The only sprint was the very first one.  This was crazy hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2020)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 4x6 (75 sec?)

Alternating Incline DB Press
75lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min)

Tabata x2
Flexbar in Sauna for 10 min


Ok, so again, I dont know what exactly is fucking with my golfers elbow, so volume and intensity is down.  Tabata today was....jesus!  I used a 18kg KB this time and I was still fucked up beyond all recognition.  I did 2 rounds and gave myself a near min rest in between.  Unfortunately, total movement time was around 6 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2020)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x5 (full)

Tabata x 1.5
Bands and Flex bar in 20 min of Sauna


Nice!  I did a normal romanian pull and it was without straps...because I forgot.  

The tabatas...hmm.  Ok, I said 1.5 because 1 round should be around 8 min, which that 1 was, but the 2nd one was 4 min.  
I stretched using bands in the sauna for the 2nd time and again, it makes it harder.  I did the bands before the flexbar, so my hands were too sweaty.
Oh and I did 10 min, got out for 2 min, then back in for 10 min.  I was SOAKED.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
140lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Seated oh db press 
80lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Supinated pulldowns 
130lbs for 5x8 (30 sec)

Tabata
Flexbar


Wow, im glad to do decent weight on the seated presses. God, i used to be awesome at these but ive not done them heavily since....2004? Shit was hard, ill admit.
And the tabata today was a full round. Still fucking hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2020)

Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min)

DB Squats
80lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min+)

Leg extension
2 plates on a shitty machine for 4x10 (45 sec)

Flexbar


Not the best day because of stress and lack of calories.  But after talking to my boss and getting chewed out, perhaps theres light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2020)

Theracane

Floor press
120lb dbs for 4x6 (75-90 sec)

Flat alternating db press 
80lb DBS for 4x8 (1 min)

Unilateral pronated HS row 
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

A hard tabata


Running out of time today.
Went to the dentist and they wouldnt admit me cuz of high blood pressure. Felt fine, but then got annoyed cuz i got other shit to do. So, i guzzled my pre workout and did todays workout.
My lower back is in a lot of pain today from being on my feet yesterday.  Drives me to wonder if this is life now. That can cause some problems, plus i felt a bit dehydrated and woke up way before i shouldve. That said,  today was more difficult than usual, but thats just in my head.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 16, 2020)

God damn, should I even put this in?  I was extremely lower back impaired due to being back at work. I was also irritated, or...triggered! My boss came to piss me off today. WHY! Fucking BITCH.

Conventional deads
135lbs for 5x8

Romanian db deads 
60lb dbs for 5x8

Shitty tabata

Reverse hypers
Dead hangs
Strapped hangs
Flexbar
Stretched


The fuck else is there to say..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2020)

Weighted chins
55lbs for 8x3 (30 sec; strapped) 

Lat pulldowns
165lbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Seated oh db press
70lb dbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

Core shit
Stretched shit


My back is really sore from me going back to work.  Im hoping its cuz of not being there for a few months, but i am doing something different than what i was hired. Sucks. Bad.
That said, the presses were quite hard and the chins had some shitty 3rd reps from set 4 on.. My calories arent the best and ive not done this in a couple weeks.

Hopefully the elbow holds up.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2020)

Bench
260lbs for 4x6 (1 min+; failed just before the last rep again!)

Decline
225lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 4x6(1 min)

Face pulls
120lbs for 4x12 (45 sec)

Dead hangs
Stretched


Ugh, another failure and i really barely finished the decline bench. Ugh. Outta time. 
And oh my god, the ass on this girl.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 26, 2020)

Everything was 45 sec

Squats
135lbs for 3x10

Stationary bb lunges
95lbs for 4x6

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 2x13 (did the whole way, 26 steps total each set)

Leg press
3 plates on each side for 4x8 

1 caveman

Static holds
100lb dbs for 30s 30s 20s

Sauna now


Ok, yeah the squats are hilarious but im working to get back into this. The sides of my hips started to ache, telling me core muscles suck. Buuuuut that is the point.
Everything else was high volume and hopefully i wont regret this later today.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2020)

Seated oh db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
170lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Reverse cable curls 
35lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Hiit
Flexbar


I kind of dont like vertical days without heavy pulls. That said, my elbow doesnt hurt right now. Well see later, but it didnt hurt to the touch either.
Both presses were kinda hard btw.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2020)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Romanian db deads 
95lb dbs for 5x8(1 min; strapped) 

Unilateral kb swings
24kg for 5 reps each
~ss~
Reverse hypers 
Bw for 10 reps each
3 sets, 30 sec


Ran out of time and couldnt do shit.
Sumos felt great. Maybe all due to getting in more protein.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2020)

Floor press 
120lb db for 4x6 (1 min) 

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Supinated seated cable row
175lbs? for 4x8 (45 sec)

Face pulls
130lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Bands


Holy shit was today hard. Everything was hardly finished. I even fucking helped my left arm push up the last floor rep with my right arm. No chance to do any tabata or hiit.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2020)

Seated oh db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Weighted chins
35lbs for 8, hardly 8, 6...rp then 7(1 min; strapped)

1 TERRIBLE kettlebell circuit

Theracane 
Stretched

Im on a 17 hour fast, on creatine, on nitraflex, on shitty sleep, on shitty pain. Today was an absolute shit day. Oh! I did get the presses, but that may had done me in because I was fucking spent. Ive had this shitty pain in my left ass. Ive had this before...and for too long. Really distracted me.

Im used to it though. It was when i got to the kettlebells that i knew i was done.  Zero explosive energy. Decided, ok, enough, i gotta eat.


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 7, 2020)

Better luck next time bro!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2020)

Weighted dips
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min; last set was 5)

Db row
110lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Alternating incline db press 
75lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Kb circuit

Theracane
Bands


This is the heaviest ive done dips in a long time. I failed so im ok with it considering the weeks ive had and the time off from it.
I did some heavy pulls and they were ok. Elbow feels the same. Not worse.
Filmed the dips and kbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2020)

Standing oh bb press 
155lbs for 6x4 (1 min)

Weighted NEUTRAL chins
25lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Chins
BW for 4x8,8,7, 5 (45 sec; i did 8 each set, but used RPs on the struggled ones)

1 kettlebell circuit


I wanted to lift heavy shit today but my back just makes me too nervous! Ugh. 
I am pleased with the pulls because ive not done any weighted neutrals in a long time.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2020)

Sumo deads 
245lbs for 8x3 (30 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits

Stretched


Kinda didnt want to come today but i wanted to look at pussy, so here I was..

I didnt have confidence in my back, not cuz it hurt, but because of the upcoming day. I need it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2020)

Flat db press
100lb DBS for 4x8 (45-60 sec)

Bilateral HS Row
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

Weighted dips
1 plate for 5x8 (30 sec)


Jesus. When you dont get a lot of sleep, this is the result.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2020)

Seated oh db press 
95lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min+)

Standing oh neutral db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
195lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

2 kettlebell circuits


Heaviest seated presses ive done in years. The neutrals, however, SUCKED.
They made me think i was spent, so i only did latpulldowns instead of pullups.
Elbow seems fine...right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2020)

Romanian Deads
275lbs for 5x3 (full)

Romanian DB Deads
90lb DBs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

1 kettlebell circuit


Nervous as fuck today!  God damn, but I didnt fuck anything up.  Well see how I feel later.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2020)

Bench
275lbs for 5x5 (full)

Spider row
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Weighted dips
2 plates for 5x6 (1 min)

Hiit
Stretched 


Full means it under 2 min, i think. 
Rows were strapped and no pain. Didnt push it but 3 plates didnt feel tough.
Dips, were hard, of which is why my kettlebells were dominantly windmills, with light sprints in between. I had hardly any rests.
Today is a workout after a shitty xanax day, so...not bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2020)

All were 30 sec, including

Weighted chins 
45lbs for 8x3

Weighted neutral pullups 
BW for 5x5

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8x3 (last set was 6 reps)

1 kettlebell circuit 


Great workout.
And i asked a girl for her number and....nope. ????


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2020)

Spider row
4 plates for 5 shitty reps
3 plates + 35lbs for 4x5 (75 sec; strapped)

Flat db press
95lb dbs for 4x8 (75 sec)

Supinated cable row
165lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

1 kettlebell circuit


Im fucking wiped right now. I couldnt do more than i wanted AND the kettlebells that i did do were NOT explosive. 
The spiders gotta go to 4 + 25lbs. I warmed up with it but i shouldve stayed with it. The rest of the sets were lousy form and over 75 sec.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2020)

I did do a quad day before today.

It was a leg press of 5 plates on each side, 5x8. Then i did kbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2020)

Conventional Deads
245lbs for 5x5 (full recovery)

Romanian DB Deads
85lb DBs for 5x8 (1 min)

Each was strapped besides the 1st 2 sets of conventionals.

I got hurt at work and now I gotta watch my arm.  However, it held up well, along with my back.  Great day honestly.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2020)

Seated oh db press 
90lb dbs for 3x8 (75 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8,8,8, 4 (1 min)

Supinated latpulldowns 
180lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)


Day of the 8s, i suppose.
Some failures but im testing out my injured elbow. Hardly even noticed it.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2020)

Leg press
6 plates on each side for 4x8 (75 sec)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 4x10 (full recovery) 

1 kettlebell circuit 


This may had been the most volume ive done in a while. I was not feeling good this morning and i couldnt get through another kb movement, or, i just didnt want to..


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2020)

Spider row
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (75 sec; strapped)

Decline bench
265lbs for 5x5 (75 sec?)

Supinated cable row
180lbs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

Kettlbell circuit

Theracane


Did the correct weight on the rows and it felt great. Kept things strapped today, even using the cushion for the declines but on the left hand. Think my wrists are sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2020)

Weighted chins 
55lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec)

Weighted neutrals
25lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (<60 sec)

Dragonflags
Some arm shit 


Both pulls were strapped and they were a struggle. The presses were easy and, hahah, i tried out some dragonflags to see if i can still do them. I can!
I curled and i tricep pressed.... Injured elbow did not like the presses.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2020)

Weighted dips
3 plates + 25lbs for 5
3 plates + 10lbs for 4x5 (1 min+)

Tbar rows
4 plates for 2x6
3 plates + 25lbs for 2x6 (75 sec)

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Pronated cable row with odd fucking bar
145lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Kettlebell circuit 


Tried some heavier things today but lost confidence.  The dips wiped me the fuck out. Dammit, i want 4 plates!
The rows were good but again, i didnt trust my back. I recorded it and my back looked fine.  Still...scared pussy.
The cable rows were done with this oddly shaped bar and it felt like a finger workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2020)

Romanian Deads
285lbs for 8x4 (60-90 sec)

Romanian DB Deads
85lb DBs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Kettlebell circuit

Reverse Hypers

Theracane
Stretched


Gonna have a long day, so not much to report.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2020)

Seated oh db press
95lb dbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Weighted wide pullups 
25lbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 3x8 (1 min)

1 kettlebell movement


I was WIPED today. It was that god damn covid test!
Glad to do pullups again with no pain. The seated presses were barely accomplished. 
That maybe it for a while...surgery coming up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2021)

First day back from oral surgery. Full recovery all day

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 3x8

Incline db press 
70lb dbs for 10, 10, 10, 6

Neutral grip cable row 
180lbs for 3x8

Supinated cable row
150lbs for 3x10


Holy shit, i was wiped. In still wiped!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh wow, i didnt put in my last workout...

Twas awful

Conventional deads 
225lbs for 10x3

Romanian db deads 
60lb dbs for 4x6 


Cant breathe! Thats all i remember.  That and the fact the deads took around 20 min.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2021)

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x6

Lat pulldowns 
180lbs for 4x6

Triceps x 2
Biceps x 2

Everything was 75 sec


So, i reduced everything and shit was still hard, but i didnt feel like passing out 100% of the time.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2021)

Squats
185lbs for 6x3 (60+ sec)

Leg press 
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Leg extensions 
60lbs in each side for 4x8 (45 sec)


Getting better. Today i didnt forget my creatine, but i found out why ive been so spent in here. Surgeons told me yesterday that not only am i still healing, but i lost a liter of blood in surgery. 

Jesus christ, thats why!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2021)

Flat DB press
95lb DBs for 4x6 (75+ sec; last set had 8 reps)

Spider Row, neutral(?) and strapped
3 plates for 4x6 (full)

Incline DB Curl
30lb dbs for 8, 8, 5 RP 2 (1 min)

DB Skull crusher
30lb dbs for 8 reps
35lbs for 3x8 (1 min; last set was 10 reps)


Today was hard again.  Christ, by the time I get to the isolations, a time when Id be doing more compounds, this is where it takes forever to recover.  Ugh.  Day by day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2021)

God dammit....

Sumo deads
225lbs for 5, then 1

Romanian db deads 
70lb dbs for 6x5 (<90 sec)

Reverse hypers
~ss~
Single legged rdls 

Theracane


I kinda felt bad after the 1st set....maybe i did 2? Either way, after i did the first one of the next set, i just had no confidence. Hope i got ahead of it and nothing happened. Will know later in the day.
I weigh 205 now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2021)

Romanian BB Deads
225lbs for 6x3 (60+ sec)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min?; last set was 10 reps)

Goblet KB Squats 3x8
~ss~
Romanian deads 3x8
20kg KB

Theracane
Stretched


Ohhhh my god, what is happening?  Why is my lower back sore, weak, and ultimately risky?  I felt at any moment something was going to happen.  Trying to get back into things and this is a roadblock.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2021)

Flat DB press
90lb DBs for 3x8 (75+ sec)

DB Row
90lb DB for 3x8 (75+ sec)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
70lb DB for 4x8 (1 min?)

Seated Row
165lbs for 4x8 (1 min+)

Cable Curl
65lbs for 3x10 (1 min)

Sauna for 10 min


Struggling, but we did 4 compounds and 1 isolation.  I was fading out badly near the rows, almost feeling sick.  This is so crazy.

Today is 5 weeks from surgery and its still affecting me.  Then again, I am progressing...
Everything was hard, so much that I may lower the weight.  I need to be doing a bodybuilding regime right now.  Especially my legs..


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2021)

Eccentrics!  

Some mobility work cuz my left leg, the one from the bone graph, that aint doing good.

Leg Press
4plates on each side for 4x6 (75-90 sec)

Goblet DB Squat
70lb DB for 4x6  (75 -90 sec)

Hip Thrust machine
1 plate for 3x8 (1 st set was 6; 1 min)

Leg Extension
1 plate for 3x8 (30+ sec)

Major glute stretch


I have no idea why my back or leg is feeling like its constantly being shocked, like when you hit your funny bone.  The only thing I can think of is being bed ridden and sitting for long periods of the days, then going back in to work out, and going to heavy.  I guess I really did go back too soon.  Christ though, I hate how small my legs look, so....negatives for now.
Everything burned.  The hip machine hurt my leg the most though.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok it looks i did something to my back again, coupled with my surgery, its feasible that i came back too soon.

Ive been limping bad and the pain i feel is definitely sciatica. That cant be from my hip surgery, but it may had led to postulate distortions. Group that with sitting a LOT, ZERO stretching, inactivity like a motherfucker, and that sounds like a great recipe for deadlifting even 225lbs going badly.

So today i began and ended with clamshells, theracane, bands, stretches, the works.

Weighted chins
25lbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Pullups
BW for 4x8 (75 sec sec-full; RPs )

Standing oh bb press 
115lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Seated oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec) 


Light day but it was cuz of the mentioned pain. Standing oh presses had pain and thats never happened.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2021)

Phy therapy 

Floor press 
95lb db for 5x6 (75 sec)

Decline bench
225lbs for 8,8,7,6 (60-full)

Face pulls
125lbs for 5x8 (45 sec)

Rope cable curls
75lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Bands


Definitely lost strength. Didnt do a lot of pulls cuz my back still sucks. Bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2021)

Physical therapy 

Seated oh db press 
65lb dbs for 3x10 (1 min)

Lat pulldowns 
165lbs for 3x10

Single leg getups
Side crab walks?
Sissy squats 

SMR
Stretched 


This leg pain...i mean, is it my back? My back does not hurt at all. Its just my ass and my leg. Still, the therapy works for both.

I didnt really know what to do but the 3x10 was pretty damn hard. 

Oh! At the end, i put a kb behind me and did some hip hinged deads. Slow and controlled.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 7, 2021)

Physical therapy until my band snapped

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates + 25lbs for 3x8 (~75 sec)

Unilateral Flat DB Press
85lb DB for 3x8 (75 sec)

Spider Row
2 plates for 4x8 (1 min)

Physical Therapy and stretched


The fuck is my leg up to?  Ugh, doing therapy for if its that or a disc issue.  Beyond that I did some high repped upper and...lets not do unilateral DB presses while my leg is retarded.  Hurt really bad when doing my right arm.  I also did it on a flattened incline bench, which is taller than the standard benches
Wanted to film the rows but 3 plates isnt anything great.  I was strapped too for both pulls.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 10, 2021)

Physical therapy 

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 (eccentric;60-75 sec)

Step ups 
35lb dbs for 4x8 (full)

Single legged getups
BW for 4x10 (christ)

Leg extensions 
70lbs on each side for 2x12 (30+ sec)

Physical therapy like a mofo
Theracane
Bands


Whether i do legs or not, my leg still hurts so....go where the pain is!
As i sit here, my side does hurt though. Not a fantastic sign, plus when i did the theracane, i put it in my back and felt the pain sensation down the leg, same as if i didnt.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2021)

Physical therapy 
SMR 

Tried some decline db press....nahhhh

Decline bench
Reps of 3 up to 295lbs
255lbs for 6x3 (75 sec)

Unilateral decline db press
80lb db for 4x8 (75 sec)

Bilateral hs row 
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (30-45 sec)

More therapy 
SMR, Bands, etc


I was thinking....decline benching would help with disc issues. But, damn, the setup of getting into position...it hurt bad. Im talking about the act of 'sitting up and down.' At the midway, i feel radiating pain.  Thats why i eventually did unilateral but that was very risky. I hurt, regardless. The decline was better though. Odd how i did 245 for 8 reps, but 275, 285, and 295 was hard at 3. I decided to go down and do a volume based workout that im used to, but it may had been too many. Decline dbs were hard, regardless of my sciatica.
Ill say, when im laying there tho, ZERO pain. Cuz shits decompressed!
By the time rows came around, i was spent. Total workout was over an hour and half.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2021)

Physical Therapy with new band

Step Ups
40lb DBs for 5x5 

Eccentric Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 5x5

Single leg get ups
BW for 4x10

More therapy


My god, man wtf is going on?  The step ups are easy, but this sciatica isnt liking when I put my right foot down first.
I did a lot of nerve flossing and I never feel it in my lower back but I do in my ass, where that piriformis is!  Doing what I can, but its scaring me.  The leg press for example was something I was nervous about but I was completely fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2021)

Physical therapy 


Standing oh db press 
50lb dbs for 4x8 (full? Last set was 10)

Weighted chins
35lbs for 4x6 (full?; FPs)

Physical therapy 


I don't need to really input this one cuz my leg was killing me.  My lower back feels fine, but God knows where this is stemming from so compounds will have to wait.  

I was just way too distracted. If i can't walk or roll in bed without wincing, i should not be doing anything but physical therapy.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2021)

Nerve flossing

Unilateral hs row 
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Decline bench
245lbs for 4x6 (60-75 sec; failed after 4th?!)

Arms
Some core/kb/physical therapy 
Theracane
Nerve flossing
Bands


Just couldnt stay away. Whether i skip the gym or dont, im still in pain. Last 3-4 days have been rest + advil and i dont feel any better, so may as well exercise.

...and see the loss of strength.  Ugh, on my last creatine too.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2021)

Floor press 
110lb db for 4x6 (75 sec;left arm failed before very last rep) 

Unilateral hs row 
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (75 sec)

Some nerve flooring and kettlebell getups.

Smr
Stretched 


Got some conflicting news yesterday.  First chiro visit and he says i "fit the profile" for surgery. Then the oral surgeon says im feeling pain because im still in the early stages of recovery and that my hip muscles are still healing. So...we got a surgeon speaking on a different field vs a chiropractor...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2021)

Phy therapy 

Unilateral flat db press 
90lb db for 4x8 (75 sec)

Db row 
90lb db for 4x8 (75 sec; strapped) 

Close grip bench 
135lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Phy therapy 
Stretched


God damn, i hardly had any energy.  Sciatica felt a little better today but getting on and off that bench hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2021)

Physical therapy 

Eccentric leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x6 (45 sec)

Short marching db lunges 
30lb dbs for 2x20 total steps (full)

Physical therapy 
Smr


Ugh i gotta come back and finish.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2021)

Physical therapy 

Wide pulldowns
210lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Supinated lat pulldowns 
165lbs for 4x8 (30nsec)

Cable pressdowns 
85lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Cable overhead extensions 
95lbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Stretched 
Smr

Wasnt into it today, but did what i could and threw in some tricep shit. Doing them when your back is pressed against the pad is always harder. Must be physics.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2021)

SMR
Physical therapy 

Trying the 5 3 1 thing...
Bench
275lbs for 5 reps (too heavy)
255lbs for 3x5 (75+ sec)

Face pulls
125lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Pronated cable cross overs
55lbs for 2x10 (30 sec)

Supinated cable cross overs
55lbs for 10
50lbs for 2x10 (30 sec)

Spine mobility 
Stretched 


So....bench is embarrassing. I cant do 275 for 3x5? Guess not cuz 254 was crazy hard.
Back is feeling better but when i did the supinated cross overs, something 'moved.' Likely fine....
I missed these! Did them because my wrist is sore from the pressdowns.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2021)

Physical therapy 

Leg press
5 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Reverse db lunges 
45lb dbs for 4x6 (full recovery) 


Kettlebell movements that were awful
Physical therapy 
Stretched


No more limping and no more pain! I did have some tingling, but shit is a lot better.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2021)

Chins
BW for 5x6 (1 min)

Neutral Chins
BW for 5x5 (45? sec)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb Dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

DB Curl
30lb dbs for 4x6 (30-45 sec)

Skull crushers
70lbs on EZ bar for 4x6 (30- sec)

Stretched
SMR


No physical therapy today and so far, so good.  Did some heavier oh presses, which is a no no but I felt fine.  The only thing I felt shaky with was the skullcrushers cuz of the rolling onto the bench.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2021)

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Decline bench 
225lbs for 4x8 (45 sec; gave up after 5)

Supinated cable cross over
23lbs(hah!) for 2x10 (30 sec)

Pronated cable cross over 
Same weight. Same volume 

Flexbar for golfers elbow


No back pain! No problem! But now I have golfers elbow. Ugh.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2021)

I fucking forgot to put this in....?

Yesterday
Reverse db lunges
55lb dbs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Eccentric Leg press
3 plates on each side for 4x8 i think (1 min)

Romanian db deads
60lb dbs for 3x10 (45 sec?)

Bands


Im feeling some soreness but NO sciatica.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2021)

Incline db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (60+ sec)

Seated cable row, neutral
190lbs? for 4x6 (1 min)

Supinated cable cross overs
60lbs for 3x8
 Pronated " " "
Same weight for 3x8 (both 45 sec)

Decline close grip bench
135lbs for 2x12 (30+ sec)

Flexbar
Stretched 


Yay! I deadlifted those dbs into position and no numbness and tingling. I felt some aches here and there, but no tingling is brand new! 
I forgot what I did with the weight on the rows, but it was somewhere close.
Everything else was majorly tiring. Finally though...a good workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2021)

Fucked up my hand punching a bag while drunk and some tingling has returned so today is a light rehab day

Physical therapy 

Romanian deads 
185lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Db squat
70lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Unilateral leg extensions 
1 plate for 3x8 (1 min)

Hypertension 
BW for 3x10 (45 sec)

Reverse hypers 
BW for 2x12 (45 sec)

Vibration SMR, bands, stretches


Hate the weight but glad to be leaving pain free...thus far. Well see later.
Theres a vibrating foam roll here from the  Theragun guys. This is awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2021)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min)

Chins
BW for 4x8 (1 min)

Face pulls
105lbs for 3x12 (45 sec)

SMR
Bands


Did a film shoot at the gym before this workout. Pretty much all pulls cuz my wrist still hurts, but looks better. I had to use a strap on only that hand and im unsure it helped.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 14, 2021)

Standing OH BB Press
135lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Thrusters
30lb Dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Cable Pressdowns
115lbs for 3x10 
~ss~
Cable crunches
115lbs for 3x10 (45 sec)


I know, I did quads and shoulders, but this wrist sucks!  I cant do heavy presses at all.  So I waited for the leg press.
Threw in thrusters to balance shit out.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2021)

Vibrating SMR

Romanian BB Deads
195lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Romanian DB Deads
65lb DBs for 4x8 (1 min)

Hyperextensions
BW for 4x10 (1 min)

DB Curls

Vibrating SMR
Stretched


Piriformis is a bit tender, but today had no problem.  My hand is shittier than anything right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2021)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Decline bench 
225lbs for 5, 5, 5, 4 (1 min)

Supinated Spider row
3 plates for 4x6 (45 sec; 1st set had 8 reps)

Face pulls
125lbs for 3x8 (45 sec)

Pronated Cable crossovers
55lbs for 3x8

Supinated cable crossovers 
55lbs for 8
50lbs for 3x8 (45 sec)

One more face pull, at 130lbs for 10


Hand still hurts bad and im personally invaded right now, so i cant speak on things.

Ugh. Women.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 28, 2021)

Leg press 
6 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 6x5 (1 min)

Kettlebell circuit that was quad dominant 

Vibration smr
Stretches


Man, i had cramps today in both legs. Still, i feel great!


----------



## AKIRA (May 4, 2021)

Romanian bb deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Romanian db deads, with squatting them into position 
70lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Hypers
BW for 3x10 (30 sec)

Diarrhea 


I had planned to do heavy deads for super low volume but when i saw i did only 195 last time, i decided to flush that idea.
Some tingles but ok for now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2021)

Incline db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Unilateral HS row 
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (45 sec; strapped)

Decline close grip bench 
135lbs for 3x12 (45 sec)

Diarrhea 



No stretches or extra shit today. 

Came up with an easier way to set up db lifts. Just put the fuckers on the bench!  Hand hurt, but today was the least amount. Used 1 strap tho..


----------



## AKIRA (May 10, 2021)

Squats
135lbs for 3x10 (1 min) 

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 6x3 (full)

Same thing
30lb dbs for 4x6 (<1 min) 

Stretched


Non cocky squats, but im pain free. 
Reduced volume cuz i want to make sure im not over doing anything.  Lets see if i get sore.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2021)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 5x5  (~1min)

Alternating db press
75lb dbs for 3x8 (30+ sec)

Superset of 
Face pulls 
135lbs for 4x10 
Rope crunches
135lbs for 4x10

Out of time,  but its nice to do heavier weight now that i improved the setup.


----------



## AKIRA (May 14, 2021)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 5x3

Romanian bb deads 
235lbs for 5x5

Single legged deads
35lb db for 4x6

Hypers
BW for 3x10 


So far so good. No pain, no oddness, just humble weight.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2021)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 6
155lbs for 5
165lbs for 3
145lbs for 3x5

Standing oh db press 
70lb dbs for 6
60lb dbs for 6,6,5

Weighted chins
25lbs for 10x3 (30 sec)

Dead hangs coupled with leg raises
4x 5 raises, hung for 30 sec


Fuck, today was hard. Felt strong until over 135lbs. Ugh, i was wiped.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2021)

Split squats
135lbs for 4x5 (1 min; something happened on last set, so skipped 5th)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 6x5 (~1 min)

Leg press 
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec)

Vibration SMR
Stretched
Tested some nerve flossing


Welp, felt some odd pains on my left side near my spine. I blame fatigue, but for 135lbs? Now, i never do this exercise, so its possible, but I was running scared today....still am. Lets hope todays pain doesn't get worse.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2021)

Weighted dips 
2 plates for 4x6 (45 sec)

Spider row 
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (45-60 sec)

Unilateral HS row
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (30+ sec)

Decline close grip
225lbs for 8, 8, 5 (30+ sec)


----------



## AKIRA (May 27, 2021)

After some devastating couple of days, this, THIS is how we return to the gym.  Keep shit humble,  yet challenging!

Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (<1 min)

Bilateral Supinated HS Row
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Pronated cable flies
Supinated cable flies....or are these crossovers?  They were 4x8 @ ~30lbs, 30-45 sec

Vibrating SMR
Stretched
Flexbar

Wrist still hurts so flexbar sucked.  Everything was hard, but I knew it would be cuz of my lack of calories.  I dont like putting these numbers down, but better to say I did them, not fail, sweat, and not leave the gym hurt of self-defeated.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2021)

Romanian bb deads
255lbs for 5x5 

Romanian db deads w a squat into position 
80lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Superset
Kb swings
28kg for 4x6
Reverse hypers
Flexed legs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Flexbar
Dead hangs


I wanted to do at LEAST 275 today but looking back, i see ive been babystepping,.so we continued that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2021)

There was a vertical day last week AND a major kettlebell day. Forgot to input it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2021)

Flat db press
120lb dbs for 6,6,6,5.5 (full)

Same thing
90lb dbs for 8,8,7.5,6.5 (75 sec)

Pronated cable crossovers 
55lbs for 2x10 (1 min)

Supinated "  "
45lbs for 10
40lbs for 10

1 kb circuit

Theracane 
Vibration smr
Flexbar


I am so happy to be getting my strength back! I was careful in setting these up, picking them up from off the bench, not the ground. I got WIPED. Havent trained like a mac truck in some time.

No pulls, i know, and its gotta be from the golfers elbow. Pushing used to cause tennis and when i flex my wrist, the area that hurts flexes.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2021)

Squats (leg press was taken up)
185lbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Leg extensions 
60lbs on each side for 3x10 (30 sec)

Stretched


I was nervous, but I kept strict form and its been 2 hours now with no pain. My legs are jelly tho.
The leg extensions proved that my left leg still has strength loss. I could hardly finish the 10.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2021)

Incline bench
225lbs for 5
245lbs for 3, 2
225lbs for 4, 5

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Unilateral db row
100lb db for 5x5 (1 min)

Flexbar


Today was the first day in a long time that i have no excuses, i just wasnt strong enough.  Fuck, i thought i was gonna do 275! Yeah right!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2021)

Standing oh db press 
75ln dbs for 3x3 (75 sec)

Weighted chins
2 plates for 3
1 plate + 35lbs for 2x3 (full)

Unsupported seated oh db press 
65lb dbs for 5x5 (< 1 min)

Flexbar


Did a mac truck workout today and....went as expected when it came to the pulls. The OH dbs presses may have been a personal best.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2021)

Incline bench 
225lbs for 5,5,5,5,3(1min+)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Hs row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (<1 min: strapped)


Welp, i thought 225 would be able to be done and NOPE.  This is just an exercise thats hard.
I started out the HS ROW bilaterally, but my ROM sucked, so switched to unilateral.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2021)

Conventional deads 
245lbs for 5x3 (1 min+)

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

3 series of kb swings and squat/swings

Lightly stretched


Still humble weight but the most ive done in a while. As long as things dont get worse, im happy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2021)

Unsupported seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Chins
BW for 10x5 (30-60 sec)

1 helluva circuit


Again, i think this is a person best for the presses, but the rest was such a bitch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2021)

Incline bench 
225lbs for 5 5 5 5 3.....AGAIN

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Pronated cable crossovers 
33lbs? for 2x8

Supinated " "
30lbs? for 2x8

Flexbar


No pulls today cuz yesterday's kettlebell day was ridiculous. 
Fucking 225 and i felt more or less fine, but that 3rd rep wiped me out. I felt out of steam and my muscles were engorged.  Is this psychological?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 4, 2021)

Conventional deads 
225lbs for 5
245lbs for 3
255lbs for 3
275lbs for 3

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5
245lbs for 5
275lbs for 5

Dead snatch
24kg kb for 3 each side

Kb swing
28kg kb for 3 each side 


No pain thus far. Little volume, i know, but happier things are going in the right direction.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2021)

Squats
225lbs for 4x6 

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 (1 min)

Stretched


Yep, low activity but fuck it. Ive had the shits for 2 days so my energy levels suck but 225 is nice to get again. 3rd set was scary amd 4th set was the best? Weird..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2021)

Weighted pullups
35lbs for 5x5 (~1min; strapped)

Weighted supinated chins
25lbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Standing OH DB Press
60lb DBs for 4x6 (1 min)

Seated OH DB Press
40lb Dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

Flexbar



JESUS My strength is wayyy down.  I focused on full ROM and things were ok until set 3.  Shit just plummeted.  ROM started to be laughable, had to jump up, ugh.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2021)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 5x5 

Dead snatch
28kg for 2 each side
~ss~
Snatch
20kg for 3 each side
~ss~
Swing
24kg for 3 each side

Reverse hypers

Stretched


Odd. I felt nervous today and low energy, despite good sleep, 0 alcohol, and good calories. AND creatine HCI.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2021)

30 sec day!

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 

Goblet db squats 
60lb db for 4x8

Leg press 
2 plates on each side for 4x10

No time for anything.


Interesting that when ive gotta be somewhere, i can do a sweat filled workout in under 45 min. Nothing to say, i felt fat over the weekend, so thats why we did this.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2021)

30 sec rests

Alternating Incline DB Press
95lb DBs for 8x3

Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 4x6

Alternating HS Row
3 plates on each side for 8x3

Face Pulls
135lbs for 4x8

some SMR


Wow.  Today was....hard to say the fucking least.  Workout was done in under an hour and jesus christ.  The rows were the hardest.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2021)

Theracane

Romanian deads
225lbs for 8x4 (~45 sec)

Series of kbs

Theracane
Flexbar
Sauna 15 min


I have an adhesion on my lower back and yesterday night until today it hurt and protruded more than usual. So i mashed the fuck out of it and went easy today.
Lots of kbs tho..


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2021)

All 30 sec OR LESS 

Theracane 

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 8x3 (last set had 5)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 5x5 

Supinated pulldowns
195lbs for 4x6 

Biceps
Flexbar
Theracane 


Not a bad day at all. The presses were easy whereas the pulls were not. Even the fucking curls i did!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2021)

Leg press 
5 plates on each side for 4x3
6 plates on each side for 6x3

Same thing but closer footing 
4 plates on each side for 5x5 

Stationary db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4x8 

Theracane 


All 30s again and that last one was a doozy. The leg press was too easy at first.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2021)

Alternating Incline DB Press
100lb DBs for 8x3 (did a 9th set for 6)

T bar Row
3 plates for 5x5

Alternating HS Supinated Row
2 plates for 4x8 

Theracane


Holy shit!  Nice numbers...sorta.  The tbar was easy, but the HS was ridiculously hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2021)

Romanian Deads
245lbs for 8x3

Ground Based Squats
85lb DBs for 5x5

1 fucking KB circuit?  really?

Theracane
Some stretches


Everything was 30 sec and things went well.  My grip suffered, but not my back!  The ground based squats destroyed me!  85lb DBs?  Fucked me so badly that the KB circuit sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2021)

Standing oh bb press 
145lbs for 8x3

Neutral grip chins
BW for 5x5

Seated oh db press 
70lb dbs for 4x6

Alternating db curls

Theracane 


First time in months ive worked out around 7am and gosh, today sucked. I was thinking, i can do 155, but i may want to something heavier. Nope. 145 was perfect. The pulls were slow, the seated ohs were making me out of breath,  ugh. I hope the rest of the day doesnt suck.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2021)

Squats
235lbs for 8x3

Goblet db squat
85lb db for 4x8

Leg extensions 
60lbs on each side for 4x10

Theracane


Nice sweaty workout before a meeting at work that im unnecessarily nervous for today..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2021)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 8x4

Alternating flat db press 
80lb dbs for 4x6 

Neutral grip cable rows
150lbs for 4x8


Mother of god....today was the hardest ive done in a very long time. Every thing was hard and at the cusp of failure.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2021)

Day 10 after covid

Squats
225lbs for 5x5

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8

Leg extensions
 70lbs on each side for 4x10



Golly, i was VERY out of breath today. It took over 90s to catch my wind. The leg extensions were about 1 min or less.
When i went down the steps, i was wobbly so good day back.


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 16, 2021)

Did you have any big complications with covid?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2021)

Nope. Majorly tired for 1 day.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2021)

Tbar row 
3 plates + 25lbs for 4x6 

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 

Supinated Spider row
2 plates for 4x8

Weighted dips
1 plate for 4x8

Arms


Rests were shitty again and i did some lighter things. 2 days now since quarantine.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2021)

Romanian Deads
255lbs for 5x5 (sets 3-5 were strapped)

Conventional Deads
135lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Single Legged RDLs
30lb DB for 4x8 

Theracane


Not bad for post covid.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2021)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 8x3 (30 sec; strapped)

Neutral chins
BW for 5x5

French press 
45lbs on each side for 4x6 (45 sec)

Cant remember the rests for neutrals, but im glad to be getting some wind back.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2021)

Marching db lunges 
65lb dbs for 8x3 (30s-full; strapped)

Goblet db squat
75lb db for 4x8 (30-45 sec)


Mehhhhh, i thought i got my wind back. 
I thought i did..


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 25, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> Marching db lunges
> 65lb dbs for 8x3 (30s-full; strapped)
> 
> Goblet db squat
> ...



That sucks...no pun intended.  Some people are reporting long term lung issues.  Hopefully you recover soon.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2021)

Decline bench
275lbs for 6x3 (30-45 sec)

Spider row 
4 plates for 8x4 (30-45; strapped)

Alternating flat db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec?)

Unilateral HS supinated row 
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (30-45 sec; strapped)

Supinated cable fly
I guess 30lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)


That spider row may had been 3 plates...shit, i knew i wasnt gonna remember today.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> That sucks...no pun intended.  Some people are reporting long term lung issues.  Hopefully you recover soon.



I got most of my wind back!

If there was a long term effect, im thinking its needing more sleep...for now.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2021)

Conventional deads 
265lbs for 5x3 (75 sec)

Romanian deads, conventional dead into place 
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min;strapped)

Ran out of time but happy to get 265.


God damn, i want to have the courage to talk to this hot ass woman!!!


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> God damn, i want to have the courage to talk to this hot ass woman!!!



You miss all the shots you don't take.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 31, 2021)

Standing oh bb press 
160lbs for 8x3 (mostly 30 sec)

Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Bw chin to 25
5 or 6 sets, 1st one getting to 12

30lb db curls 
3x8


Man oh man. Getting that wind back! 160lb presses aint bad either.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2021)

Incline db press
110lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min-full)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 8x4 (30 sec)

Db row
90ln dbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Incline db curls


Holy god, i was wiped. Im still wiped. Those rows, i could hardly finish them because of the damn incline press.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2021)

Romanian bb deads 
265lbs for 5x5 (1min+; strapped)

Romanian db deads with a squat into place
85lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec; strapped)

Kb circuit


Risky not stretching and i did have time. 
Good day. Hope no pain comes from this.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2021)

Seated oh db press
85lb dbs for 8x3

Standing oh db press 
60lb dbs for 4x6 

Drop set of db curls

Out of time


Not much to say, just out of time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2021)

Conventional deads 
245lbs for 4x4 (1 min)

Romanian bb deads, w a conventional dead into place
245lbs for 4x6 (1 min+; strapped)

Hyperextensions
BW for 3x8 (45 sec)

Reverse hypers 
BW for 3x8 (45 sec)

Smr


Happy to get a day in but yesterday and the day before, my back hurt. Back pain from inactivity?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2021)

Alternating Flat DB press
100lb DBs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Weighted Pullu-ps
35lbs for 6x4 (1 min; strapped)

Chins
BW for 5x5 (30 sec)

Cable Flies, both ways
55-50lbs for 3x8 each


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2021)

Marching DB Lunges w/DB Squat
50lb DBs in each hand for 8x3 (45 sec; strapped)

Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 4x10 (30 sec)

Stretched a tad


So, I squat the DBs up, stepped, got into squat position, squat again.  Did this for 8 sets, 6 total steps and squats each.

Leg press wasnt all that nuts.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2021)

Standing oh bb press 
165lbs for 5x3 (1 min)

Standing oh db press 
65lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Bilateral supinated HS row 
3 plates on each side for 5x3 (strapped; ~1 min)

Bilateral pronated hs row 
2 plates on each side for 5x5 (45 sec)

Theracane
Bands


I had 12 hours of sleep, a shit load of calories, pre workout, creatine, and i still dragged ass.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2021)

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5
275lbs for 4
295lbs for 3
315lbs for 4
225lbs for 6

Romanian db deads 
100ln dbs for 4x6

Kettlebell 
Stretched


God damn this girls ass....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2021)

Decline bench 
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Weighted chins
25lbs for 5x5 (1min)

Alternating Seated incline db press
80lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Db curl


Those chins sucked. Hardly did full reps toward the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 7, 2021)

Leg press
6 plates on each side for 5x6 (1min)

Reverse db lunges
35lb dbs for 3x8 (full)

Tire flips
3x10


Yay, patellafemoral syndrome is back for no fucking reason!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 8, 2021)

HS Unilateral Row
4 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min; strapped) 

Supinated Spider Row
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Unsupported seated oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Subtle clean n press
18kg for 3x10 (30 sec)

Tried to stretch 


Felt strong today! Yay! Couldnt stretch my legs cuz theyre sore as FUCK.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2021)

Conventional deads 
265lbs for 3x3

SLDL
135lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Kettlebells until my shitty fucking headphones ditched out.

Theracane 
Stretched


I had planned on doing high rep, low intensity but 225lbs felt too easy. My sciatica has been kicking lately and im not sure if its cuz of NOT working out.  That said, i really focused on sldl form and felt a good stretch. 

Hopefully nothing comes of this..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2021)

Chins
BW for 8, 8, 8, 8, 5, RP 3 (1min +)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (full)

Wide lat pulldowns 
145lbs for 3x10 (<1 min)


Look at those shitty chin numbers? Maybe we need to get these up and skip the weighted pulls?


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 15, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> Chins
> BW for 8, 8, 8, 8, 5, RP 3 (1min +)
> 
> Incline db press
> ...



Are you a tall guy?  Chins are usually harder for tall guys.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2021)

Seated oh db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (1min+)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 5x5 (45+ sec)

Unilateral pronated HS row
2 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

Theracane 
Stretching


Ugh, i had some dehydrated walks 2 nights ago and now my back is killing me. Made me nervous today, plus, i ran out of time.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> Are you a tall guy?  Chins are usually harder for tall guys.



Im barely 6' so no, but my cock is too heavy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2021)

Flat DB Press
100lb Dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Alternating Flat DB Press
90lb DBs for 4x6 (45 sec)

BW Chins
10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 (1 min in between each set; strapped until 4 and 3)

Theracane
Bands


Good day and I am glad knowing the numbers are humbled enough to know I couldve done more.
The chins were a drop set really.
After that, I approached a girl that may as well be the cure for erectile dysfunction and simply said, Hello, I am Nicholas, Whats your name?  She....backed up?  So this is the response when you approach with simple chat instead of a "line?"!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 28, 2021)

Leg press 
6 plates on each side for 4x6 (75 sec)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Hypers
BW for 4x8 

Reverse hypers
BW for 4x8

SMR
Stretched 


So..my left ass hurts and the pain came from reverse hypers. Gee, i thought these were FOR back pain?!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 29, 2021)

Db row
110lb db for 5x5 (60+ sec; strapped)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (45 sec)

Smr
Stretched

Yay! Havent done db rows in a long time and not only did it feel easy, my core felt solid.
I could hardly stretch due to how sore i was..


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2021)

Romanian deads 
295lbs for 5x4 (75 sec?)

SLDLs
135lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Hypers
BW for 3x10 (30 sec)

Couldnt stretch!


Running scared today but im glad just to get shit in today. Nothing popped!


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2021)

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Lat pulldowns
210lbs for 4x6 (30 sec; strapped)

Supinated pulldowns
180lbs for 4x8 30-45 sec; strapped)

Dead hangs



Didnt really have a plan today but i knew my thumb hurt from Halloween, so more pulls than pushes.


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 3, 2021)

How'd you hurt your thumb on halloween?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2021)

Marching DB Lunges
75lb DBs for 6x3 (1 min; strapped)

Kettlebell circuit

some stretching


Loved that I did some heavier DBs and I wanted to do some high volume, but the KB circuit did me in..


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2021)

Standing oh bb press 
165lbs for 6x3 (45-1 min)

Seated supinated cable row 
195lbs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped) 

Kettlebells


What the fuck! I felt weak as all hell today. 165lbs was that hard? I didnt go out last night, i didnt drink, i had good food, this is fucking DUMB.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2021)

Everything today was 3x10 with 30sec rest

Conventional deads 
135lbs

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs

Hypers
BW

Theracane 
Stretches


Cant believe my ass was out of breath, sore, and sweaty.  I did use straps for the dumbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2021)

Bench
Maxed at 315

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Neutral chins
BW for 8x5 ( 30 sec for 4 sets, 45 sec for 4 sets)

Dead hangs
Theracane 


Wanted to max out of no where and maybe couldve done more, but i had no spot. Still.....wow. thats a big loss. 
The pulls sucked too. The straps werent necessary but i threw them in hoping theyd help my fading strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2021)

Db row
120lb dbs for 5x5 (60+ sec; strapped) 

Supinated spider row 
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped from 2nd set on)

Upright dips
45lb + 25lb plate for 4x6(1 min; strapped for cushion)

Cable pressdowns 
80lbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Theracane 
Some back stretches


Love that i did the heaviest dbs and i did need some extra seconds cuz i was SPENT. 
Spiders were normal, but the dips were tricep focused.  Even though i did tricep dips, it was hard!

And this curvy muscular girl. God damn, yes oh yes, i liked it, but her legs were just tree trunks. Not really any form. Like she was....fat.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2021)

Marching db lunges 
55lb dbs for 5x5

Leg press
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (45 sec)

Kettle bells

Theracane


This was 2 days ago


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 1, 2021)

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 4x8 (60+ sec ri)

Close grip bench
135lbs for 3x10 (60 sec)

Supinated pulldowns
165lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Reverse cable curls
45lbs for 3x12 (45 sec)

Dead hangs 30 sec x 4


After some lousy months, ive decided to shelve drinking and going out altogether. Im starting over and it seems....im forced to.
If i did 95lb dbs, i wouldnt had finished, close grip tired me, and pulldowns were just as difficult.  Oh, and this is on good sleep + creatine.

Now, if i just don't get hurt...


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 1, 2021)

When I quit drinking, I found kratom helped a LOT.  One crutch for another, but I'm 100% functional on kratom.

Best of luck!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2021)

Rack deads
245lbs for 5
275lbs for 3
295lbs for 3
315lbs for 3
335lbs for 3

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 5x5 (well, 4 sets but the 4th was 10 reps; strapped)

2 kettlebell circuits


Ive not done racks in a long time and yes 335 felt hard. Well, actually only the first rep did. None felt hard, but i was flying scared.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2021)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (~60 sec)

Unilateral HS row, pronated 
3 plates on each side for 4x6 (60 sec; strapped)

Cable pronated rows
165lbs for 5x8 (~60 sec; sets 3+ we're strapped)

Kettlebell shoulder stuff that i couldnt get right


Damn. My shoulder didnt hurt throughout any of the movements but it aches now. Beside that twas a good day.

I gotta look back and see when i did the tricep dips cuz thats when it began.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2021)

But where do you get kratom in the US?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> When I quit drinking, I found kratom helped a LOT.  One crutch for another, but I'm 100% functional on kratom.
> 
> Best of luck!



Where in the US?


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 3, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> Where in the US?



https://straightupkratom.com/

They are pretty good about running sales and posting here and at ASF.  They just had their cyber monday sale, so it may be a bit before they do a xmas sale.  Try vision15 for a rep discount in the meantime if you want.  Heavyiron can get you any info you need though.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2021)

Leg press 
7 plates on each side for 5x5 (75 sec)

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4x6 (~60 sec)

Hard metabolic kettlebells

SMR


7 plates is the most ive done and, fuck, twas hard. Happy to do it and in front of the hottest, most fuckable woman in the gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2021)

Decline bench 
245lbs for 4x6 (60 sec; RP?!)

Neutral grip chins
BW for 5x5

Pullups
BW for 3x5

Chinups
BW for 3x5

Cable supinated flies
45lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Close grip Decline bench 
135lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Incline bench curls


Ok, today doesnt make sense. Now, something is going on with my shoulder involving pain, but it wasnt a distraction. 245lbs on a decline? And i couldnt finish 6? I stopped after the 5th on the 4th set, RPd, did 2 more. This was a fucking BITCH!

The pulls were to see if my shoulder could handle it and it could, but same old story:  weak fucker.

No alcohol, no shitty shit, no bad sleep, a shit ton of calories, creatine, what in the hell!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> https://straightupkratom.com/
> 
> They are pretty good about running sales and posting here and at ASF.  They just had their cyber monday sale, so it may be a bit before they do a xmas sale.  Try vision15 for a rep discount in the meantime if you want.  Heavyiron can get you any info you need though.



Holy shit, im in paralysis by analysis.  So many options, i have zero idea where to start.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 6, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, im in paralysis by analysis.  So many options, i have zero idea where to start.



I've ran a few logs over at ASF.  Kratom is pretty individualized as to how you react to it.  Not to make it sound scary, I'm just saying.  The nice part about kratom is you can take it and still be 100% functional.  It takes the edge off though, so the peaks and valleys of emotions flatten out.  I would highly recommend getting the "sampler" pack so you can gauge what you like.  I'd also recommend a 250g bag of a green and a red.  I like the Old Forrest ones.

Red is best for relaxation and pain relief.  Good at night.
Green is good for overall effect and well tolerated in the day by most.
Yellow is great for mood boost and mild energy.  Day time.
White provides excellent energy boost. Definite day time.

Kratom energy boost strains are VERY clean.  No jitters, crash, etc.  The greens/reds that are more relaxing will not be so relaxing that you can't drive, etc.  The effect is VERY mild and difficult to describe until you try it.  Some people claim to get a "euphoria" from kratom, but I don't get any of that.  It's definitely not a "party" or "woohoo" or "I got a buzz" type of effect.  Just a very mild, at peace, kind of feeling.  Yellow and whites are great if you need to mentally focus on something and get stuff done.  If you take too much you may get nausea or eye wobbles.  Just start with the scoop they send (about 2.5g) and go from there.  You'll figure out where your cutoff points are pretty quickly.  Just don't go overboard. Wait an hour or so between dosing yourself again.  It's nothing like booze and it takes awhile to realize the feeling you get from it.  Most of all, it just takes away that "itch" or urge to drink.

Here is my kratom vs booze log.  A lot of guys helped me out getting started with it and provided a ton of good info:

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/threads/96820-Kratom-vs-Booze-Log?highlight=booze


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2021)

Rack deads
Everything is the same as last time, but i did 5 reps each, did 295 too, and i went up to 345.

Romanian db deads 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)


I am very sore, but i wanted to do shit anyway. And whatdoyaknow, i did 5 reps instead of 3.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2021)

Spider Row, Pronated
4 plates for 5x5 (full; strapped)

Spider Row, Supinated
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Standing OH DB Press
30lb DBs for 5x10 (45 sec)

Kettlebell x 2

Cable Pressdowns
~ss~
Cable Crunch


Nursing my shoulder, so we only did light weight, high reps.  The kettlebells were dominantly shoulders as well.
The rows though are finally back to decent levels.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2021)

Squats
245lbs for 4x6

Marching db lunges 
60lb dbs for 5x5 (strapped; 1 min+)


My oh my, 245 is shit, but i was glad to do it. I had some muscle pains that are likely my psoas. Fatigued on the last set and felt it in the lunges.
I used a theragun and....it went away. Lets be honest though, that shits coming back when i stand up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2021)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 4x6 (full)

Incline DB Press
90lb Dbs for 8,8,7,7 (60-75 sec)

Chins grouped with a shitload of kettlebells

Deadhangs
Theracane


First day at Crunch and they have 5lb increments on the DBs.  Cant believe 115 was a lot cuz the inclines had failures.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2021)

Rack Deads
Same shit as last time but I went up to 365lbs and did 3 reps on every other weight.

Romanian Deads
295lbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Vibrating SMR


God damn, I love that I have these numbers but hate that theyre not more.  I mean, Im lucky to do this weight, but for racks?!~


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2021)

Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

Face pulls
62kg? for 4x12 (45 sec)

Standing oh db press 
35lb dbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Cable pressdowns 

Deadhangs


Ok, so this Crunch isn't the best for horizontal pulls. The damn hs row is too long or its cuz there isnt an oh shit bar. Idk. Well try to skip crunch on these days.

Oh! But racks should be done here.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> I've ran a few logs over at ASF.  Kratom is pretty individualized as to how you react to it.  Not to make it sound scary, I'm just saying.  The nice part about kratom is you can take it and still be 100% functional.  It takes the edge off though, so the peaks and valleys of emotions flatten out.  I would highly recommend getting the "sampler" pack so you can gauge what you like.  I'd also recommend a 250g bag of a green and a red.  I like the Old Forrest ones.
> 
> Red is best for relaxation and pain relief.  Good at night.
> Green is good for overall effect and well tolerated in the day by most.
> ...



I just went to buy the sampler pack but that site only accepts echecks.

Got another site?


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 16, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> I just went to buy the sampler pack but that site only accepts echecks.
> 
> Got another site?



Recon peptides.

Pretty sure "wes15" works as discount, but could be wrong on that one.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2021)

Squats
275lbs for 3x3

Squats narrow stance 
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Kettlebell stuff


Yay! I did 275!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> Recon peptides.
> 
> Pretty sure "wes15" works as discount, but could be wrong on that one.



Well hopefully theyre legit cuz i had to pay these guys in another odd way and ive gotten no email response.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2021)

Flat db press 
115lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Cable pressdowns 
~ss~
Cable crunches
76lbs for 4x10


Ran out of time but im only focusing on certain movements to see what in the hell is repeatedly agitating my shoulder.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 21, 2021)

AKIRA said:


> Well hopefully theyre legit cuz i had to pay these guys in another odd way and ive gotten no email response.



They're legit, afaik.  I've used their research chems.  I've only ever seen "odd" ways to pay for kratom and peptides, etc.  Part of the game, just like aas.  And also, make sure you check your spam/junk folders because a lot of them end up there.  With it being this close to the holidays it may be slow though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2022)

Rack deads were the same as last time.  Letting my shoulder healed also made me have low confidence so we just stayed at 365

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 4x8 (1 min; last set strapped)

Flexbar
Dead hangs


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2022)

Eccentrics! 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (60+ sec)

Supinated cable crossovers 
23lbs on each side for 4x10(1 min)

Pronated cable crossovers 
27lbs on each side for 3x10 (1 min)

Eccentric 
Lat pulldowns 
135lbs for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

Eccentric 
Db curl
35lb db for 4x6 (assisted concentrics)

Vibration smr
Theracane 


Gonna do high volume here, eccentric there, only exception being deads.
First time in a while doing this so lets see how sore i am later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> They're legit, afaik.  I've used their research chems.  I've only ever seen "odd" ways to pay for kratom and peptides, etc.  Part of the game, just like aas.  And also, make sure you check your spam/junk folders because a lot of them end up there.  With it being this close to the holidays it may be slow though.



Ok i got it.
No scoop. No idea how to measure it.
Only mixed it with water so far.


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 3, 2022)

AKIRA said:


> Ok i got it.
> No scoop. No idea how to measure it.
> Only mixed it with water so far.



1 tsp is about 2.5g and is a good place to start to judge how you handle it.  White/yellow/green I always dose this way (1 tsp) and as needed.  I prefer several smaller doses over one big dose.  Red I will usually do 2-4 tsp in evening and maybe a couple of times.  Grapefruit juice increases uptake.  Greens usually have the most MIT (active ingredient that has the "effect").  It can be constipating, so make sure your fiber intake is sufficient.  I'm assuming you're already high protein diet and handling that though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2022)

Eccentrics!
Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Heavier Marching DB Lunges
50lb Dbs for 4x6 (1 min+)

Lighter " "
35lb DBs for 4x8 (full)

Goblet DB Squat, first 5 eccentric, 2nd 5 regular)
55lb DB for 3x10 (1 min)



Oh my god, my legs are gonna be fucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2022)

Multislacking said:


> 1 tsp is about 2.5g and is a good place to start to judge how you handle it.  White/yellow/green I always dose this way (1 tsp) and as needed.  I prefer several smaller doses over one big dose.  Red I will usually do 2-4 tsp in evening and maybe a couple of times.  Grapefruit juice increases uptake.  Greens usually have the most MIT (active ingredient that has the "effect").  It can be constipating, so make sure your fiber intake is sufficient.  I'm assuming you're already high protein diet and handling that though.



It hardly has a taste, thank god for that.

I guess I have been doing a tsp.  I hardly notice anything thus far.

Oh!  Would OJ increase "uptake"?  I hate grapefruit, but both are acidic, so....?


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 3, 2022)

AKIRA said:


> It hardly has a taste, thank god for that.
> 
> I guess I have been doing a tsp.  I hardly notice anything thus far.
> 
> Oh!  Would OJ increase "uptake"?  I hate grapefruit, but both are acidic, so....?



Like I said, it's not a "woohoo" or "let's party" kind of feeling.  Just levels out the highs and lows.  You'll start to see what I mean after a few weeks of using.  And you'll be able to tell when you've had some and when you haven't.  Again, it's very subtle.

Grapefruit has a mechanism that other things (like OJ) don't.  This will explain it better than I can:

https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consumer-updates/grapefruit-juice-and-some-drugs-dont-mix

"Many drugs are broken down (metabolized) with the help of a vital enzyme called CYP3A4 in the small intestine. Grapefruit juice can block the action of intestinal CYP3A4, so instead of being metabolized, more of the drug enters the blood and stays in the body longer. The result: too much drug in your body.

Although scientists have known for several decades that grapefruit juice can cause too much of certain drugs in the body, more recent studies have found that the juice has the opposite effect on a few other drugs."

FYI--that cyp3a4 mechanism has the opposite effect on oral steroids.  Less is absorbed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2022)

Eccentrics
Unilateral HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (60-75 sec; strapped)

Unilateral HS Supinated Row
2 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min; strapped)

Standing OH DB Press
35lb DBs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Cable Pronated Pressdowns
155lbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Same thing but Pronated
115lbs for 3x10 (30 sec; RP)

Theracane


Wow.  This was a hard day.  The OHs were easy, but I am taking it easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2022)

Racks deads
Up to 405!

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec)

Kettlebell stuff

Deadhangs
Theracane


I did a decent weight! Back held up great! 

...until kettlebells.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2022)

Eccentrics!
Flat DB Press
95lb DBs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Incline DB Press
80lb DBs for 4x10 (75-90 sec; 3rd set needed RP at 8, 4th set at 7)

Supinated Lat pulldowns
165lbs for 5x8 (1 min)


Well....not bad numbers.  Loved it actually.  But....the shoulder is acting up more than ever, so its the fucking presses.  They gotta be shelved.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2022)

Eccentrics!
Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min)

Reverse DB Lunges
30lb Dbs for 3x5
~ss~
DB Squats
30lb DBs for 3x5 (1 min)

Hyperextensions
BW for 3x12 (1 min)

Theracane


Switched shit around and its about the only great thing about eccentrics and higher volume.  Doing reps and time under tension is all that matters.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2022)

Eccentrics!  (only one)
Spider Row, Pronated
2 plates + 35lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec; strapped)

Spider Row, Supinated
2 plates + 20lbs for 4x8 (60+ sec; strapped sets 3 on)

Spider Row, Neutral
2 plates for 5x8 (50-65 sec?; strapped)

Cable Face Pulls
125lbs for 4x12 (45 sec)

30lb Db curls


Today was fucking hard!  Lets see if im sore at all tomorrow, though.  Plus, lets see if this hurts my shoulder.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2022)

Rack Deads
315lbs for 3x5 

GMs
135lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Cable Crunches


Stepped back from some heavy usage.


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 13, 2022)

Is the kratom helping?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2022)

Weighted chins
35lbs for 5x5 (75 sec; strapped)

Eccentrics
Pronated lat pulldowns 
192lbs? for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Cable pressdowns 
Dont remember the weight but 4x8

Flexbar


Ok, lets see if my should gets fucked up cuz my workout was too simple.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2022)

Eccentric
Leg press 
7 plates on each side for 5x5 (full)

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 (45 sec)

Theracane
Stretches


I cannot believe how hard this shit was today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 21, 2022)

Eccentric 
Spider row, supinated, strapped 
3 plates for 5x5 (60+ sec)

Unilateral HS Row
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 5x8 (1 min; strapped 3 sets on)

Supetsets
Facepulls
120lbs for 4x10
Cable pressdowns 
Same shit


Good to be back and yes, it ended up being hard. I was running out of breath on the spider rows and my ribs werent happy. 

And i saw my crush, happily talking with another guy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2022)

I see ive not been detailed with my racks, but its had its time. Now we should do something else.

Rack deads up to 365 for only 3.

Romanian deads
275lbs for 5x5 (60-75 sec; strapped)

GMs
135lbs for 4x6 (1 min)


Had no time to get this knot out, but god dammit, i felt weak today. The women in this Crunch gym made up for it but i didnt have time to jerk off either.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2022)

Eccentric
Incline DB Press
85lb DBs for 5x5 (60-75 sec)

Flat DB Press
85lb DBs for 4x8 (60 sec)

Neutral Grip Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 3x10 (45-60 sec)

Theracane  which hardly worked.


Ok, only presses today and I did feel my shoulder on the flat presses in the 1st set, but that was it.  Lets see what happens later.

Oh and this was hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2022)

Heavy marching db lunges
75lb dbs for 8x4 (90 sec- full)

Ummm,  holy shit. That was IT.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 30, 2022)

Shock week/deload

Dropset
Tbar row 
3 plates + 2 25s, then 2 plates + 2 25s, then 2 plates + 1 25, then 1 plate + 1 25, then 1 plate all for 6 each.

Did it again.
Then again but with 2 10lbs

Spider row, drop sets
2 plates + 2 25lbs for 6 and same thing as before but 1 less set

Face pulls
105lbs for 3x10
~ss~
Cable curl
75lbs for 3x10

Theracane


Ok, the t bars were incredibly hard but mostly for my hamstrings. But my god, today was fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2022)

Romanian db deads 
110lb dbs for 4x6 (strapped; full)

GMs
135lbs for 3x8 (1 min)

Kettlebell circuit

Theracane 
Some stretches


This is supposed to be a deload week but  i had so much time.
I did a LOT of warmups and each warmup and set had a conventional dead into place.

The shoulder pain is gone but that upper muscle pull is still beautifully present.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2022)

Flat db presses
120lb dbs for 5, 5, 5, almost 5, 3 (failed, rests went over 2min!)

Eccentric 
Flat db press
75lb dbs for 4x6 (up to 90 sec)

Incline db curl
35lb dbs for 3x6 (1 min)


Lets just see how my shoulder holds up.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2022)

Squats
225lbs for 4x6

Eccentric 
Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x8 

Dropset
Goblet db squat
75x5, 70x5, 65x5 for 2 sets

Theracane


Burn city today but my left knee ached bad after squats. Thankfully went away, but jesus christ, whats next!?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2022)

T bar row
4 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (75 sec; strapped)

Standing oh db press 
55lb dbs for 4x8 (60+ sec)

Eccentric 
Supinated cable row 
130lbs? for 4x8 (60+ sec; strapped)

Kettlebell oh presses

Forgot theracane?!


I did heavy rows instead of eccentric because of my back having TUT and twas risky. Unsure about doing this again.
Did ohs because things havent gotten worse or better so lets get back into things.
The supinated is done on these oddball weight increments at Crunch but this was very hard. Basically failed.
And the kbs? They were embarrassing.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 11, 2022)

Romanian db deads 
110lb dbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Same thing
85lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Dual kettlebell cleans


No racks were available so this all i got.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2022)

Wide footed? leg press
5 plates on each side for 4x8 (1 min)

Marching db lunges 
35lb dbs for 4x8 (1min+)

1 kettlebell circuit 


After a week of poison, were back and everything sucks. My legs are jello right now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2022)

Bench
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 8,8,6.5,6 (75-full)

Chins
BW for 4x6 (1 min)


I cannot believe how hard today was and im hoping its merely because ive been out of practice.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2022)

Rack deads
315....you serious? 3x3

SLDL
135lbs for 3x10

Conventional deads 
135lbs for 3x10

Theracane 
Bands


Today was shit. My back was stiff from the get go and i couldnt shake it. I was sweating NUTS tho and i did manage to do real SLDLs for the first time,  going all the way down.
I dont know why things were how they were today. I wonder if inactivity is what does this..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2022)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 8,8,7.5,6.5 (90-full)

Alternating flat db press 
75lb dbs for 5x6 (1 min)

Neutral grip chins
BW for 4x6 (1 min or less)

Flexbar
Theracane 


Today was great, only, i felt like superman at first, then that shit died down.
Golfers elbow on right side. I mean, cuz, why not.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2022)

Narrow stance leg press 
6 plates on each side for 6x5 (1 min)

Wider than average stance leg press 
4 plates on each side for 5x8 (1 min)

Marching db lunges 
50lb dbs for 5x5 (full)

Cable crunches 
Flexbar


Because of the back issue, i lost interest and motivation to do any squats, so here we are today....
6 plates was too easy. Everything else caught up.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2022)

Spider row, supinated
3 plates + 25lbs for 5x5 (75 sec)

Same thing, but feet on floor, neutral
2 plates for 4x8 (1 min)

Unsupported seated oh db press 
60lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Flexbar
Dead hangs


I hardly did those 5x5 and dont ask me what i just changed my stance.
The ohs....lets see how my shoulder feels cuz i dont think it liked them.
I did dead hangs that hurt at first but then...they felt good.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2022)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8

Alternating flat db press 
75lb dbs for 10, 10, 7

Supinated cable cross flies 2x8
Pronated cable cross flies 2x8

Chins
BW for 5x5

Dead hangs

Conventional deads
315lbs for 2

Rack deads
315lbs for 3x5

SLDL
135lbs for 3x8 (1 min)


Dead hangs


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2022)

Db row
110lb db for 5x5 (~75 sec)

Supinated spider row
3 plates for 4x6 (1 min)

Face pulls
125lbs for 3x10 (45 sec)

Cable pressdowns 
135lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Dead hangs


Welllll, after having my password changed, ive been out. But were back and today i felt strong...until i didnt. I literally started to feel tired, like, out of creatine or energy, i dont know.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2022)

Squats
225lbs for 5x5 (full)

Marching db lunges 
40lb dbs for 4x8 (1min+)

Goblet db squats 
75lb db for 5x8 (1 min)

Flexbar


Ugh. Its nice to do 225 but i felt pain where im usually numb. No further symptoms and i, of course, took it easy, but 225 sucks.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2022)

Flat DB Press
115lb DBs for 6,6,6,5.5

Alternating Flat DB Press
80lb DBs for 4x10 (10 total, unsure what I did last time)

Lat Pulldown
192lbs? for 4x6


Thats it.  I was spent today.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2022)

Unilateral supinated HS Row
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min; strapped)

Pronated spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (45 sec; strapped)

Cable pressdowns, back against pad
95lbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Flexbar


Wasnt all that motivated today, but wanted to get something in today. Got a good sweat that is still fucking with me now.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2022)

Marching db lunges 
70lb dbs for 8x3 (30s-full; strapped)

Db squats
90lb dbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Goblet db squat
80lb db for 3x10 (45 sec)

Flexbar 
Dead hangs


I WANTED to do the leg press but it mustve been leg press day.

God damn the ass supply....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2022)

Decline bench 
245lbs for 4x6 (1 min+)

Incline db press
75lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Chins
BW for 10x5 (30 sec to full?! Some strapped, 3 were neutral)

Flexbar
Dead hangs


What in the fucking fuck! This was pathetic!


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2022)

Back to it...

Deads
185lbs for 4x8

Romanian db deads 
75lb dbs for 3x10

Lots of forearm shit


I cant stay away anymore. This is resting shit and using the flexbar isnt working. Ill work around the injuries, but still, im starting over.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2022)

Decline bench
225lbs for 3x8

Flat db press 
70lb dbs for 4x8 

Lots of elbow and shoulder shit


My oh my, look at this shit.  My strength and stamina is this bad, ladies and gentlemen.  No rests.


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2022)

Squats
225lbs for 5x5

Leg press 
4 plates on each side for 5x8

Leg extensions 
60lbs on each side for 3x10

Scaptions
Lots of forearm shit


Humble weight again. Well see how sore i am.

Yesterday the golfers elbow was gone completely. Today, its back. Wtff.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2022)

Back is oddly sore so...

Flat db press
100lb dbs for 3x8

Flat neutral db press
80lb dbs for 4x8 (1st set was 85s)

Scaptions 
Forearm shit

Decent day, still in pain.

Why the fuck does my back hurt?!


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2022)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Romanian db deads
80lb dbs for 3x10 (1 min)

Dead hangs
Forearm shit


Didnt do much but sortve the point.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2022)

Bench
245 for 6
275 for 3
285 for 2
235 for 6

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x8 

Bilateral HS Row, all 3 types of grips
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3x6

Forearm shit


Wellllll, so this is my bench huh? If that didnt hurt my ego enough, my elbow sure did on the rows. I started with supinated, then pro, then neutral, and neutral hurt the most. Maybe it was cumulative or maybe that grip sucks. Or maybe too heavy, but watch, my elbow is gonna ache.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2022)

Flat db press
105lb dbs for 4x6 (60-75 sec)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Flat neutral db press
55lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Some forearm shit



Not bad numbers considering my lifestyle lately. The alternating are 12 movements in each set and is very taxing.
Forearm still going strong but i dont wanna jinx it, but shoulder is hardly bothering me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2022)

Chins
BW for 5x5 (~1 min)

Wide lat pulldowns, strapped
160lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Standing oh db press 
30lb dbs for 4x12 (45 sec)

Scaptions 
15lb dbs for 3x10

Forearm shit


Seeing what i can do with my shoulder and elbow. During the workouts, nothing really hurt, but strength is shit. Bigger test is what comes later.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2022)

Alternating flat db press 
100lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Flat db press 
100lb dbs for 4x8 (60-75; failed at 6 on last)

Db row
75lb dbs for 4x6 (<60 sec)

Forearm shit
Dead hangs


Shoulder is bothering me today and i think its cuz of the dead hangs. Well see later. The rows were light cuz i wanted to see if i could do them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2022)

From 2 days or so ago

Rack deads
315lbs for 3x3

Romanian db deads
95lb dbs for 4x8

Forearm shit



Cant remember details.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2022)

Standing OH BB Press
145lbs for 5x5

Yates Row
155lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Unilateral OH DB Press
35lb DB for 4x10 (45 sec)

Cable Curls
Forearm shit


Ok, lets see how the shoulder pans out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2022)

Leg press 
6 plates on each side for 4x8 (1 min+)

Eccentric, high, narrow leg press 
4 plates on each side for 4x6 (1 min+; 5 sec)

Leg extensions 
130lbs for 4x10 (30+ sec)

Tanning 


Kinda short on time just cuz of needing to shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2022)

Flat db press
110lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min+)

Decline press
225lbs for 5x5 (45 sec)

Chins?
Nope, they hurt.


Pain during all 3 grips. Appointment next thur.

Presses were great.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2022)

Conventional Deads
275lbs for 3x3

Romanian Deads
265lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Dead Hangs
Forearm shit


Easy going day..sorta.  Nervous, but I did it.

Shoulders feel better.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2022)

Yates row
205lbs for 4x6 (1 min; strapped)

Wide lat pulldowns 
150lbs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

Scaptions
25lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Some more of that shit and forearm shit


Doing what i can and lat pulldowns were the only unflawed ones.  The rows were fine actually, but after i did the sets, i did 135lbs pronated and my elbow screamed.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2022)

Rack deads
315 for 3x3

Kettlebells 


Been doing more kettlebell lately. Feeling fat. But i had to do some deads, even though these actually hurt. Been too out of practice.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2022)

Squats
245lbs for 5x5

Kettlebell circuit x2

Legs are jelly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2022)

Flat db press 
120lb dbs for 6,6,4,5 (90-2min)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min)

Pre exhaust 
Db curls
25lb dbs for 4x6 
Db row
65lb db for 4x6 (1 min)

Small kb circuit 

Flexbar


Welp, i couldn't do the 120s completely  but i did enough!
The rows felt sore? Lets see what happens with that and the injuries.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2022)

Unilateral HS row 
3 plates on each side for 5x5 (1 min)

Chindowns(?)
160lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Face pulls 
110lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Db curl
30lb dbs for 5x5 (30 sec)

Reverse curl
45lb bar for 3x10
Flexbar


Ok, i felt elbow pain during the damn chindowns. Lets see if it worsens.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2022)

Leg press 
5 plates on each side for 4x6

Lots of kettlebells


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2022)

Standing oh bb press 
135lbs for 4x8 (90 sec)

Standing oh db press 
35lb dbs for 4x10 (1 min)

Face pulls 
135lbs for 4x10 (<1 min)

Forearm stuff


Impatiently frustrated so went ahead and worked out. Shoulder doesnt exactly get worse from these.
The elbow did when i got to do forearm things. Still hurts now.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2022)

Rack deads
335lbs for 3,3,3,3,5

Cycle for at least 15


No straps, staggered grip. Hey, its its something!
Doing cycle right now instead of kettlebells.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2022)

Db row 
95lb dbs for 4x6 (1 min;  left had strapped) 

Spider row, supinated 
2 plates for 4x8 (1 min) 

High face pulls
85lbs for 4x10 (<1 min) 

Pronated barbell wrist curls
95lbs for 3x12 or was it 4?


Not bad.  So far no pain, but twas a lighter session. The high face pulls were done at a tricep pulley section. Never done these before and thought theyd be an ok replacement for chins or pulldowns.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2022)

Lunges 
70lb dbs for 5x5 (full; gave up after 4th set!)

Leg press 
3 plates on each side for 5x8 (<1 min)

Flexbar


I wanted to do some extensions but they were taken up.
Cant believe how fucked i was today, even with full rests and straps.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 12, 2022)

Incline db press 
100lb dbs for 4x6 (75-90 sec)

Alternating flat db press 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Pressdowns
70lbs? for 3x10 (<1 min)

Flexbar


Hard day, but i got through it!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 20, 2022)

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 8x3 

Romanian db deads 
90lb dbs for 8x4 

Both were 30 sec

Cycle for 21 min


Back felt weird, but i never felt risky. That said, i did the ol' 30 sec routine and will likely continue.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2022)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 8x3 (30 sec, last set had 12)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6(30 sec)

Supinated spider row 
2 plates for 4x8 (30 sec)


Had little time, but i remembered i was doing 30 sec rests.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2022)

All 30s

Standing oh bb press
140lbs for 8x3

Seated cable neutral row
180lbs for 5x5

Same thing but supinated
160lbs for 4x6


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2022)

30s again

Squats
225lbs for 8x3 

Different leg press
7 plates for 8x5 

Leg extensions 
50lbs on each side for 3x10

Theracane
Bands


Treading lightly, but if im not sore, then I'm He-man


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2022)

All 30s

Flat db press 
95lb dbs for 4x6 

Alternating flat db press
85lb dbs for 8x3

Face pulls
115lbs for 4x8

Higher Face pulls
95lbs for 4x10

Some stretch stuff


This was hard, strength wise and cardio wise. I was very spent. Almost felt like i was going to "overdo it."


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2022)

2 days worth..

Romanian db deads 
110lb dbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Same thing
80lb dbs for 4x8 (30 sec)

Bunch of kettle bell shit


Sore back today


Theracane 
All 30 sec 

Spider row, neutral
2 plates + 25lbs for 4x6

Unilateral HS row, neutral
2 plates on each side for 8x5 

Kettlbells

High Facepulls on tricep pulley
60lbs for 4x10

Neutral grip doesnt hurt my elbow so well just stick to that. Threw some shit against the wall and sweat pretty badly. Back was lumpy today so we did some theracane.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2022)

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 4x8

Alternating Incline db press
80lb dbs for 8x3

Neutral grip flat db press 
70lb dbs for 5x8 

Bicep and forearm shit


WOW. I walked in dreading today, empty stomach, unenthusiastic, and nervous that id feel like shit. These workouts were barely done and some sets needed a bit more than 30 sec, but i was proud of myself.  

About time.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2022)

Leg press, normal footing
8 plates for 5x8

Leg press, narrow footing
7 plates for 10x5


Ran out of time and could only do the shitty leg press, but let me tell you this..

I was checking out this little woman doing squats and she was checking me out. It was obvious that i was on the machine and she was squating, right? Well, i had a diarrhea emergency, so i left 7 plates on, my water jug, and my bag. I come back, this bitch took all my plates off, readjusted the seat, and im walking over looking at her with a what the hell look. "Oh, is this your stuff?" Yeah, i was in the middle of some sets. "Oh sorry." Ok ill wait. Then i stood there making it uncomfortable.  Boom, they left.

Hey, FUCK YOU, i dont care how attractive you are and i dont care how creepy i looked cuz that was the point. Learn some fucking gym etiquette,  bitch.


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 15, 2022)

In all fairness, how LONG were you pooping?  lol


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2022)

Leg press 


Multislacking said:


> In all fairness, how LONG were you pooping?  lol


10 min


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2022)

Spider row 
2 plates + 35lbs for 4x6

Bilateral HS Row 
2 plates on each side for 5x8

Supinated cable row 
100lbs for 5x8

Dead hangs


My forearms are killing me from previous workouts.

Gonna take some prednisone in a few days and use rest + that to see if it calms shit down.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 4, 2022)

Conventional deads
275lbs for 5x3

Romanian deads 
225lbs for 5x5 (~1 min; each set began with a conventional) 

Stretched 


Good to be back, but starting over....again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2022)

Incline db press 
90lb dbs for 4x6 

Flat db press 
90lb dbs for 5x5 (~1 min) 

Neutral grip pull up 
BW for 8x3 (30 sec)

Bicep junk

Cycle for 15 min


Started with incline because thats all that was available. Both movements were hard. Cannot believe the pulls...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2022)

Squats
225lbs for 7x6

Kettlebells, quad dominant


Lets see how my back holds up.  Got an odd pain already, but glad to have piled on the reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2022)

No time today!

Spider row, pronated
3 plates for 5x5 (45 sec; strapped)

Unilateral HS row, supinated 
2 plates on each side for 4x6 (30 sec)

Bilateral HS row, neutral
Same weight for same volume and same rest

Now the neutral grips hurt.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2022)

Flat db press
100lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Same thing
85lb dbs for 8,8,6.5,5 (1 min)

Cable pressdowns, facing away
85lbs for 8,8,8,8,7 (45-60 sec; 1st set was 90lbs)


I was wiped today. Holy shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 20, 2022)

Rack deads
275lbs for 3x5

Romanian deads 
245lbs for 8x5

Dead hangs

High, wide leg press 
2 plates on each side for 3x10 (30 sec)

Tanning 


Ok, my back muscles, meaning the ones along my spine, they felt super tight, so my racks were stupid. Then again, maybe the racks were just too low? I gotta look it up.

Cannot believe the leg press had me burning.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2022)

Spider row, supinated
3 plates + 10lbs for 5x5 (60 sec; strapped)

Unilateral HS row, pronated
2 plates on each side for 4x8(60 sec)

Facepulls 
110lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Reverse cable curls
50lbs for 4x10 (30 sec)

Flexbar
Stretched forearms


Ok last time neutral hurt so we avoided it and things feel ok. Both heavier pulls were strapped.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2022)

Leg press, normal footing, shit machine
9 plates for 5x8

Same thing, wide footing
6 plates for 6x6

Marching db lunges 
25lb dbs for 2x10 (20 steps each set)

Forgot to put this in and im dying from soreness, this early!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2022)

Flat alternating db press 
95lb dbs for 5x5 (30+ sec)

Flat db press 
85lb dbs for 8,8,8,7 (30 sec)

Seated unsupported oh db press 
40lb dbs for 3x10 (30 sec)

French press
40lb bar for 3x10, i think (30 sec)


In a rush today because of a big day, but this was hard.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2022)

Romanian deads 
275lbs for 5x5 (full)

Sumo deads 
225lbs for 4x6 (full)

High wide leg press
2 plates on each side for 5x8 (45 sec)

Diarrhea for 10 min

Cycle now


Got the good leg press! Anyway, i was so winded today and nervous. Ive not done sumos in a while so thought to get back into it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 9, 2022)

Lat Pulldowns
190lbs for 4x6 (~1 min)

Lat Pulldowns, close and supinated
175lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

Standing high face pulls
65lbs for 4x10 (45 sec)

Reverse Weighted bar Curls
55lb bar for 4x5 (20 sec)

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 4x5 (20 sec)


I cannot believe how much strength I have lost, but well if this elbow gets pain later.   I think I feel it now...


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2022)

I had 2 workouts that i couldnt put in cuz the site went down, but i assure yas, i was a bad ass


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2022)

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 5x8 (75 sec; failed on the last rep)

Same exact thing
80lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Tbar row 
3plates for 5x6 (45 sec)

Concentration curls 
30lb db for 4x6 (45 s3c)

Some shoulder rehab and shit stretching


Hmm....strength is down, but i opted for more reps today instead of strength. My shoulder is scaring me a bit. Maybe time to go full in on rehab.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 23, 2022)

Marching db lunges 
60lb dbs for 4x4 (8 total reps, 1 min, strapped) 

Goblet db squats 
100lb db for 4x6 (1 min)

Wide high squats
3 plates on each side for 3x10 (45 sec)

Some shoulder stretches


Hated how small my ass looked last night, so here we are...
Shoulder is slightly better.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2022)

Flat db press 
105lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min+)

Alternating flat db press 
85lb dbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Face pull on oddly weighed cable machine
71lbs? for 4x8 (30 sec)

Cable curls
Cable pressdowns 

Working off the poison in me and i feel so much better now.

Lets see if shoulder acts up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 2, 2022)

Sumo deads
275lbs for 3x5 (full)

Conventional deads
225lbs for 5x5 (1 min)

Romanian db deads 
85lb dbs for 4x6 (30 sec)

Stretched 


Most ive done with sumos in years. Felt my core tight throughout.  I was WINDED.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2022)

Weighted Chins
35lbs for 6x3 (1 min; strapped)

Lat pulldowns
180lbs for 4x6 (<1 min)

Db skullcrushers 
45lb dbs for 4x8 (45 sec)

Dead hangs


Ok, lets see if shit hurts cuz strength was comical.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2022)

Flat db press 
110lb dbs for 4x6 (75 sec)

Same thing 
85lb dbs for 8,8,6,5.5 (30-60 sec)

Supinated cable row 
165lbs for 4x8 (30-45 sec)


Doing all i can until my first shoulder steroid shot Wednesday.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 19, 2022)

Romanian deads
245lbs for 5x5

SLDLs
135lbs for 4x8 (1 min)

High wide leg press
3 plates on each side for 4x8 (<1 min)


Back doing SOMETHING ever since i got the steroid shot in my shoulder. Annnnnnd, nothings better.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2023)

Squats
225lbs for 4x6

Leg press 
6 plates for 4x10 (1 min)

Leg extensions 
2 plates for 3x10 (45 sec)


Cant believe how hard today was, strength, core, and stamina wise. Shoulder shot never worked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2023)

Flat db press
90lb dbs for 8, 8, 8, 7 

Alternating flat db press
70lb dbs for 4x6 (45 sec)

Lat pulldowns 
55kg for 4x8 (45 sec)

Reverse curls
Regular curls


Shoulder sucks but fuck it, i gotta do something.
In fact, nothing hurt during the movements.  But holy hell have things plummeted.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2023)

Deads
265lbs for 5x5 (full; staggered grip)

Romanian db deads 
90lb dbs for 4x8 (1 min; strapped)

Cant believe i ran out of time today...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 5, 2023)

Crunches Unilateral HS Row
2 plates +25lbs for 4x6 (1 min+; strapped)

Tbar
3 plates for 4x8 (1 min)

Face pulls 
Pressdowns


Trying to do rows at crunch and...its ok.


----------



## AKIRA (Sunday at 3:33 PM)

Squats
245lbs for 5x5 (~1 min)

Leg press machine 
8 plates for 5x8 (45 sec)

Goblet db squats 
70lb db for 4x8 (30 sec)

Some stretching...


Nervous, sure, but finally felt strong.


----------

